# Calling LoveBugs - OVing on or around Valentine's Day? Bring your own Barry White CD!



## heavenly

Hey Ladies :winkwink:

Well, it's CD2 for me today, and will be starting my 2nd cycle of Clomid today.

I should be OVing around Valentine's Day, so come on in, bring some choccie, Karma Sutra books for ideas to blast OH's mind and let's get comfy!! :happydance:

Supplies for Valentines Day are on Post 14!! xx


----------



## jessandaj

I should be to :) kinda excited cause i think im just gunna be able to say hey relax and have fun this month cause im gunna be OVing on my husbands vacation good luck and babydust


----------



## heavenly

jessandaj said:


> I should be to :) kinda excited cause i think im just gunna be able to say hey relax and have fun this month cause im gunna be OVing on my husbands vacation good luck and babydust

Sounds like a good plan, welcome to the Love Thread!! :happydance:


----------



## ~chipper~

I have to say...I just love this post. it made me laugh :) I'm not falling under these dates,currently 8DPO, AF expected on the 9th at the latest. but wish you all luck!


----------



## Bonnie1990

This is great heavenly!
Af showed on 2/1 so I should be ov'ing 14-16 ish!
Come on Cupid! Give us Valentine's Babies!
:dust:

Ps. I saw the Xmas emoticons...how can we get some valentines ones?


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> This is great heavenly!
> Af showed on 2/1 so I should be ov'ing 14-16 ish!
> Come on Cupid! Give us Valentine's Babies!
> :dust:
> 
> 
> Ps. I saw the Xmas emoticons...how can we get some valentines ones?

How about I sing you Lady in Red or how about I Want to Know What Love Issssssssss...........I Want You to Show Meeeeeeeeeeeee!

:serenade:


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> This is great heavenly!
> Af showed on 2/1 so I should be ov'ing 14-16 ish!
> Come on Cupid! Give us Valentine's Babies!
> :dust:
> 
> 
> Ps. I saw the Xmas emoticons...how can we get some valentines ones?
> 
> How about I sing you Lady in Red or how about I Want to Know What Love Issssssssss...........I Want You to Show Meeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> 
> https://www.msnpro.com/valentine_emoticons/guitar-sing.gifClick to expand...

i was the lady in red today! lol


----------



## MommyH

Hahaha me too! Cd 3, 2nd round of clomid, last month I O'd on cd 17 but I'm hoping it may be a few days sooner this cy since my body finally seems to be getting on track :mrgreen:


----------



## heavenly

MommyH said:


> Hahaha me too! Cd 3, 2nd round of clomid, last month I O'd on cd 17

Same for me with CD and clomid, but I OV'd on CD13.


LoveBug buddies!! :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh - just gotta love this thread!!! 
AF also showed up on Feb 1st!! a whole 4 days early for me - blinkin HSG scan for you!! 
So this means that I too will be OVing around Vday!! YAY YAY 
I will also be on school holiday that week - so hopefully relaxed enough to make sure things happen this cycle for me too


----------



## heavenly

Step right up laydeees, I am feeling the luuuuuuurve!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey Heavenly I should be O around 16th Fen which means BD def on the 14 & 16th lmao
CD3 right now


----------



## skweek35

So many on CD3 today!!! Feel the lurve!!


----------



## heavenly

*Supplies for Valentines Week. * :happydance:

Lube (Preseed or Conceive Plus..don't use lime handwash...long story..ouch!!..) :coffee:

CDs - Barry White/Power Ballads of the 80s :serenade:

Chocolate - Either to eat or to smother...I don't like waste. :munch:

Sexy underwear - I mean for him to wear!! We can wear what we like, it's the rules! [-X

Are you with me ladies?? :wohoo:


----------



## skweek35

heavenly said:


> *Supplies for Valentines Week. * :happydance:
> 
> Lube (Preseed or Conceive Plus..don't use lime handwash...long story..ouch!!..) :coffee:
> 
> CDs - Barry White/Power Ballads of the 80s :serenade:
> 
> Chocolate - Either to eat or to smother...I don't like waste. :munch:
> 
> Sexy underwear - for him, we can wear what we like, it's the rules! [-X
> 
> Are you with me ladies?? :wohoo:

Well lets see - 
preseed - tick 
CD's - Will have to update my ipod 
Chocolate - still need to get! 
Sexy underwear - which one to wear is my dilemma!! :winkwink: 
It might be a case of which one to wear each night :blush:

I'm sooo with you!!! 
:bfp:'s here we come!! :happydance:


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> *Supplies for Valentines Week. * :happydance:
> 
> Lube (Preseed or Conceive Plus..don't use lime handwash...long story..ouch!!..) :coffee:
> 
> CDs - Barry White/Power Ballads of the 80s :serenade:
> 
> Chocolate - Either to eat or to smother...I don't like waste. :munch:
> 
> Sexy underwear - I mean for him to wear!! We can wear what we like, it's the rules! [-X
> 
> Are you with me ladies?? :wohoo:

Ok heavenly-you bright it up. 
Lime hand wash?


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> *Supplies for Valentines Week. * :happydance:
> 
> Lube (Preseed or Conceive Plus..don't use lime handwash...long story..ouch!!..) :coffee:
> 
> CDs - Barry White/Power Ballads of the 80s :serenade:
> 
> Chocolate - Either to eat or to smother...I don't like waste. :munch:
> 
> Sexy underwear - I mean for him to wear!! We can wear what we like, it's the rules! [-X
> 
> Are you with me ladies?? :wohoo:
> 
> Ok heavenly-you bright it up.
> Lime hand wash?Click to expand...

Couple of years ago, OH wanted some lube, disappeared into the bathroom....I didn't realise what he had picked up.......I was on fire down there! I just rolled around the bed for ages....aaaaaaaaargh!!! I needed to be put out! :shower: :help: Couldn't look at that zesty lime handwash the same way after. :wacko:


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> *Supplies for Valentines Week. * :happydance:
> 
> Lube (Preseed or Conceive Plus..don't use lime handwash...long story..ouch!!..) :coffee:
> 
> CDs - Barry White/Power Ballads of the 80s :serenade:
> 
> Chocolate - Either to eat or to smother...I don't like waste. :munch:
> 
> Sexy underwear - I mean for him to wear!! We can wear what we like, it's the rules! [-X
> 
> Are you with me ladies?? :wohoo:
> 
> Ok heavenly-you bright it up.
> Lime hand wash?Click to expand...
> 
> Couple of years ago, OH wanted some lube, disappeared into the bathroom....I didn't realise what he had picked up.......I was on fire down there! I just rolled around the bed for ages....aaaaaaaaargh!!! I needed to be put out! :shower: :help: Couldn't look at that zesty lime handwash the same way after. :wacko:Click to expand...


Owwwweeeeeeeee! :rofl: (laughing with you not at you!)


----------



## skweek35

:rofl: Thats really had me laughing!! 
What goes through a man's head sometimes??


----------



## heavenly

You should see my face if I am in a pub and the barman says do you want some lime in that?

Noooooooooo, I bleedin' don't!! :argh:


----------



## skweek35

uuummmmm, now lets think about that - lime.... er NO!!!!! 
But loads of ice please!!! ( to put his balls into!!), a vice or a meat cleaver!!!! 

:haha::rofl:


----------



## MommyH

Omg ouch!! But seriously, the things men come up with in their heads lmao!!! So question, we usually just go au natural but maybe this cycle we will try preseed or conceive plus...where can I get them? Do they sell them in vitamin stores or is the only places online?


----------



## skweek35

You can get it off amazon but apparently you can get preseed in walmarts - so I hear. 
I got my preseed about 2 days too late for last cycle so am planning on using it from about CD 12. 
FXed this is our cycle!!


----------



## twist5

this is a funny thread! Don't feel so sad about another month TTC now! Maybe i will get myself some preseed for Valentine's day use! 

:dust:


----------



## skweek35

And don't forget the sexy undies!!! :haha:


----------



## heavenly

Hello sexy Valentine mamas to be!! :happydance:


Conceive Plus cost me £15 in Boots, but just seen Amazon do it for a tenner. :dohh:

I am definitely going to give the lube a try, have also started taking Royal Jelly, good for the eggies!!!

Just been for a 3 hour walk....freeeeezing...but I did enjoy it! Started to snow very slightly as we got home. Now I am all snuggled up for the evening!

Love, :dust: and massage oil to you all! xxx


----------



## skweek35

Is the snow settling there? No sign of snow here. Just waiting for it to arrive now!


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> Is the snow settling there? No sign of snow here. Just waiting for it to arrive now!

Not settling yet but the falling snowflakes look very pretty out of the window.


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Is the snow settling there? No sign of snow here. Just waiting for it to arrive now!
> 
> Not settling yet but the falling snowflakes look very pretty out of the window.Click to expand...

we have had a very strange winter here....mid 50's and hardly any snow.
I guess i shouldn't complain-its not that i like it that much-more we want the snow days off from work when it is too bad for our long comutes! :rofl:


----------



## twist5

lots of snow now in London! Not really thick though so reckon I will still be able to go to work tomorrow :growlmad:


----------



## skweek35

Yeah - lots of snow here, but expect it will start to melt or worse freeze!. DF is going out now to try clear as much as poosible so we can get to work. 
So that means I will have to plan my lessons for the week.


----------



## heavenly

Well it was all rather pathetic down here in Worthing, no snow at all settled, yet it settled up the coast in Brighton, which is weird. OH is flying to Manchester tomorrow for the night from Gatwick.


----------



## skweek35

We had loads here in the end. Landed up shovelling and sweeping snow for almost 2 hours this afternoon.


----------



## HRHol

Hi Ladies, Im due to Ovulate either 13th/14th Feb as well.

Fingers crossed to everyone

:dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust::dust:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey Ladies, Yes we also got a bit of snow in South London. Nothing major. It's the the ice that will be an issue :nope:

So need some advice just started temping last month and decided to use OPK's this month too. Only got cheapies online.. any advice. Do you test 3 or so days on the lead up to O. I am clueless will need to do my research.
I am so ready to make a baby :happydance:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Lotus Womb said:


> Hey Ladies, Yes we also got a bit of snow in South London. Nothing major. It's the the ice that will be an issue :nope:
> 
> So need some advice just started temping last month and decided to use OPK's this month too. Only got cheapys online.. any advice. Do you test 3 or so days on the lead up to O. I am clueless will need to do my research.
> I am so ready to make a baby :happydance:

If you got enough tests I would start a few days earlier just so you can catch the surge unless you are confident when you ov. Also you might see a leas on to the surge.


----------



## heavenly

HRHol said:


> Hi Ladies, Im due to Ovulate either 13th/14th Feb as well.
> 
> Fingers crossed to everyone
> 
> :dust::dust:
> :dust::dust:
> :dust::dust:

Welcome to the LoveBug thread!! :happydance:



Lotus Womb said:


> Hey Ladies, Yes we also got a bit of snow in South London. Nothing major. It's the the ice that will be an issue :nope:
> 
> So need some advice just started temping last month and decided to use OPK's this month too. Only got cheapys online.. any advice. Do you test 3 or so days on the lead up to O. I am clueless will need to do my research.
> I am so ready to make a baby :happydance:

I use the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor and usually asks me to start testing around CD7. I OVd last month on CD13.


AFM, no snow here at all, not even that cold! And long may it continue! :thumbup:


----------



## j1405

hi ladies!! i'm also o'ing on valentines day!!! mmmm hoping cupid can shower us with lots of love and babydust!! there's going to be allot of bd'ing going on this v day... lol!!

lets all get our vday babies this month!!! good luck ladies!!


----------



## heavenly

j1405 said:


> hi ladies!! i'm also o'ing on valentines day!!! mmmm hoping cupid can shower us with lots of love and babydust!! there's going to be allot of bd'ing going on this v day... lol!!
> 
> lets all get our vday babies this month!!! good luck ladies!!

Next week is going to get hot and steamy!! :kiss::cloud9:


----------



## Mom To 2

I'm ovulating around Valentines day!
First time this month I am using Clear Blue Ovualtion sticks and pre-seed.
Hope this is our sticky month! <3


----------



## j1405

heavenly said:


> j1405 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies!! i'm also o'ing on valentines day!!! mmmm hoping cupid can shower us with lots of love and babydust!! there's going to be allot of bd'ing going on this v day... lol!!
> 
> lets all get our vday babies this month!!! good luck ladies!!
> 
> Next week is going to get hot and steamy!! :kiss::cloud9:Click to expand...


ohhhh yeahhhhhh!!!!:sex::dance:\\:D/ bring it baby!!!


----------



## skweek35

j1405 said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j1405 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies!! i'm also o'ing on valentines day!!! mmmm hoping cupid can shower us with lots of love and babydust!! there's going to be allot of bd'ing going on this v day... lol!!
> 
> lets all get our vday babies this month!!! good luck ladies!!
> 
> Next week is going to get hot and steamy!! :kiss::cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ohhhh yeahhhhhh!!!!:sex::dance:\\:D/ bring it baby!!!Click to expand...

I will 2nd that too!!! :happydance: :kiss: :sex: :spermy::dust: 
Yes then dont forget :headspin: 
Then send the :witch: on a :plane:


----------



## heavenly

Mom To 2 said:


> I'm ovulating around Valentines day!
> First time this month I am using Clear Blue Ovualtion sticks and pre-seed.
> Hope this is our sticky month! <3

Welcome!!! Pull up a sheepskin rug and make yourself comfy. :winkwink:


----------



## pebbie1

Ahhh hope it works for you ladies! My daughter was conceived on Valentines Day 2 years ago!!
Xxx


----------



## skweek35

heavenly said:


> Mom To 2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm ovulating around Valentines day!
> First time this month I am using Clear Blue Ovualtion sticks and pre-seed.
> Hope this is our sticky month! <3
> 
> Welcome!!! Pull up a sheepskin rug and make yourself comfy. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Dont for get light that fire!! bring out the chocolates, I suppose a sip or 2 of wine wont hurt! 
romantic music in the background, ..... 

all cosy now?? :winkwink:


----------



## heavenly

Well, I got a flippin High on my CBFM this morning, which should mean I OV fairly soon! Which doesn't make sense, as I shouldnt' be OVing til next week. But I may get several Highs before I Peak, not sure, better make sure I am in the game!!

Poor OH, he flies back from Manchester tonight and I have to tell him he can't go to sleep when he gets in. :blush:


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> Well, I got a flippin High on my CBFM this morning, which should mean I OV fairly soon! Which doesn't make sense, as I shouldnt' be OVing til next week. But I may get several Highs before I Peak, not sure, better make sure I am in the game!!
> 
> Poor OH, he flies back from Manchester tonight and I have to tell him he can't go to sleep when he gets in. :blush:

Yes poor OH. Gigglin


----------



## Lotus Womb

Heavenly I am sure your OH will be just fine :winkwink:

Well glad you ladies are getting ready, This is the last of my spotting today I should be on the TCC train. I am getting ready. I have wax apointment on Friday lol I shall do my legs myself on Thursday.
Will there be sexy lingerie included for you all next week??

I like to call my fertile week Freak week lol :sex: So wishing you all happy BD it's gonna be a steamy week me thinks lmao!!!

Lots and lots of :sex: :spermy: and :dust:


----------



## heavenly

Lotus Womb said:


> Will there be sexy lingerie included for you all next week??
> 
> I like to call my fertile week Freak

Sexy underwear? Well if you mean both items actually match? Then yes...probably....:rofl:


----------



## skweek35

Sexy undies?? hell yeah!!! got 2 basques with suspenders!! I do prefer the black and pink one :blush:
oh and then dont forget all the other matching sets too :winkwink: 

I am sure the sight of these will get DF in the mood!! :winkwink:


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> Sexy undies?? hell yeah!!! got 2 basques with suspenders!! I do prefer the black and pink one :blush:
> oh and then dont forget all the other matching sets too :winkwink:
> 
> I am sure the sight of these will get DF in the mood!! :winkwink:

Oh flippin eck, you lot are going to put me to shame. I do have a very nice expensive corset somewhere, it was about £100! Gathering mothballs probably..better dig it out...:rofl:


----------



## skweek35

heavenly said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Sexy undies?? hell yeah!!! got 2 basques with suspenders!! I do prefer the black and pink one :blush:
> oh and then dont forget all the other matching sets too :winkwink:
> 
> I am sure the sight of these will get DF in the mood!! :winkwink:
> 
> Oh flippin eck, you lot are going to put me to shame. I do have a very nice expensive corset somewhere, it was about £100! Gathering mothballs probably..better dig it out...:rofl:Click to expand...

Oh Hell yea!!! Pull it out and dust it off! 
Oh and dont forget a spray of the good old smellies!! :winkwink::haha:


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Sexy undies?? hell yeah!!! got 2 basques with suspenders!! I do prefer the black and pink one :blush:
> oh and then dont forget all the other matching sets too :winkwink:
> 
> I am sure the sight of these will get DF in the mood!! :winkwink:
> 
> Oh flippin eck, you lot are going to put me to shame. I do have a very nice expensive corset somewhere, it was about £100! Gathering mothballs probably..better dig it out...:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Hell yea!!! Pull it out and dust it off!
> Oh and dont forget a spray of the good old smellies!! :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...

Smellies as well? Blimey, he will think it's Christmas! :rofl:


Just kidding....I'm not that bad....honest.....:blush:


----------



## skweek35

Now the only thing left to do is get dressed in the sexy undies on my own! Oh and dont forget the perfect timing!! :haha: 
Make sure I'm dressed to kill when he arrives home :blush::haha:


----------



## Bonnie1990

My oh my. My DB doesn't not like smelliest and doesn't seem to care much about what I'm wearing or not wearing. I may go look for a new sexy nightie since it is valentines. Not going to spend a chunk though.


----------



## skweek35

Oh my DF always loves the sight of sexy undies! puts a smile on his face every time!! 
He is easily pleased!


----------



## heavenly

If I take my socks off...he thinks he is in for a kinky night. :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

heavenly said:


> If I take my socks off...he thinks he is in for a kinky night. :rofl:

:haha::rofl::haha: :rofl::haha: :rofl: :haha::rofl::haha: :rofl::haha: :rofl: :haha: 
Takes me a lot more to get this man excited! He is hard work at times but easily pleased


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> If I take my socks off...he thinks he is in for a kinky night. :rofl:
> 
> :haha::rofl::haha: :rofl::haha: :rofl: :haha::rofl::haha: :rofl::haha: :rofl: :haha:
> Takes me a lot more to get this man excited! He is hard work at times but easily pleasedClick to expand...

Mine is easily pleased when in the mood-it's the mood right now. 
I think I just may have to go on the attack tonight. :rofl:


----------



## heavenly

Just spoke to my OH, he is on his way back from Gatwick. Told him what was happening, he said 'ok' but can I have some food first?'

What? I said - you want me to cook as WELL??? :growlmad:



:rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> Just spoke to my OH, he is on his way back from Gatwick. Told him what was happening, he said 'ok' but can I have some food first?'
> 
> What? I said - you want me to cook as WELL??? :growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## skweek35

I'd say :sex: first then he can order a take away OR he gets his own food from Clackets Lane!! 
HEHE


----------



## j1405

lol you ladies crack me up!!!

my OH is easy sometimes.. except when he is stressed because of work.. which is most of the time but he is really comitted to conceiving this baby so he is pretty much good to go whenever i am!! 


will still put on a sexy nightie for valentines tho... he always does something special for us on valentines so hoping he'll be relaxed around o!


----------



## heavenly

Well.............it was a bit of a damp squib. :coffee:

He was knackered when he got in, I made him dinner then he fell asleep on the couch. :haha:

I did contemplate mounting him whilst he was unconscious. but wasn't sure if that was legal. :rofl:


Anyway, got a High again this morning and he will be nice and relaxed this evening....so I am going to christen the Conceive Plus!!! :cloud9:


----------



## skweek35

You do know how to crack us up Heavenly!!! 


heavenly said:


> I did contemplate mounting him whilst he was unconscious. but wasn't sure if that was legal. :rofl:


After the morning I've had with my class this is exactly what I needed to put a smile on my face!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> You do know how to crack us up Heavenly!!!
> 
> 
> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> I did contemplate mounting him whilst he was unconscious. but wasn't sure if that was legal. :rofl:
> 
> 
> After the morning I've had with my class this is exactly what I needed to put a smile on my face!!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## heavenly

I aim to please with my comedy sex life.....:drool: 

Hope you ladies have had a good day and any frivolities I need to know about for this evening? :winkwink:


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> I aim to please with my comedy sex life.....:drool:
> 
> Hope you ladies have had a good day and any frivolities I need to know about for this evening? :winkwink:

Oh plenty of frivolties tonight after a 3 week hiatus-dont plan on any chatter from me on here come this afternoon until tomorrow! I'll be busy!:sex:
:rofl:


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> I aim to please with my comedy sex life.....:drool:
> 
> Hope you ladies have had a good day and any frivolities I need to know about for this evening? :winkwink:
> 
> Oh plenty of frivolties tonight after a 3 week hiatus-dont plan on any chatter from me on here come this afternoon until tomorrow! I'll be busy!:sex:
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Flippin eck....'man the lifeboats.....bonnie's coming in..............'


:boat: :rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> I aim to please with my comedy sex life.....:drool:
> 
> Hope you ladies have had a good day and any frivolities I need to know about for this evening? :winkwink:
> 
> Oh plenty of frivolties tonight after a 3 week hiatus-dont plan on any chatter from me on here come this afternoon until tomorrow! I'll be busy!:sex:
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Flippin eck....'man the lifeboats.....bonnie's coming in..............'
> 
> 
> :boat: :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Bonnie1990 said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> I aim to please with my comedy sex life.....:drool:
> 
> Hope you ladies have had a good day and any frivolities I need to know about for this evening? :winkwink:
> 
> Oh plenty of frivolties tonight after a 3 week hiatus-dont plan on any chatter from me on here come this afternoon until tomorrow! I'll be busy!:sex:
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Flippin eck....'man the lifeboats.....bonnie's coming in..............'
> 
> 
> :boat: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

You girls got me crying. I am having so much fun on this thread :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Well My fun can start any time but mainly from the weekend. My DB cool as long as he in the mood too, when he is were good to go. Some times I have to move like a :ninja: becouse my DB working hours he up early I have to catch him before he gets in that gotta be going to work mode, I am like not before your done servicing me lmao. However there are always the evenings when he comes home earlier thats when I plan to get out the sexy black and green number. Maybe some heel's he loves the heel's
Lets get it done!! Freak week a coming :sex::headspin:

He may not know what has hit him 

:angelnot::coolio:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Lotus Womb said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> I aim to please with my comedy sex life.....:drool:
> 
> Hope you ladies have had a good day and any frivolities I need to know about for this evening? :winkwink:
> 
> Oh plenty of frivolties tonight after a 3 week hiatus-dont plan on any chatter from me on here come this afternoon until tomorrow! I'll be busy!:sex:
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Flippin eck....'man the lifeboats.....bonnie's coming in..............'
> 
> 
> :boat: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> You girls got me crying. I am having so much fun on this thread :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Well My fun can start any time but mainly from the weekend. My DB cool as long as he in the mood too, when he is were good to go. Some times I have to move like a :ninja: becouse my DB working hours he up early I have to catch him before he gets in that gotta be going to work mode, I am like not before your done servicing me lmao. However there are always the evenings when he comes home earlier thats when I plan to get out the sexy black and green number. Maybe some heel's he loves the heel's
> Lets get it done!! Freak week a coming :sex::headspin:
> 
> He may not know what has hit him
> 
> :angelnot::coolio:Click to expand...

Tonight isn't even BD:sex: It's "it's been to damn long:sex:!
:rofl:

Black and green! SEXY! Lol


----------



## MommyH

:rofl: I already took advantage of hubby this morning...trying to gear him up for what's to come next week :haha:


----------



## skweek35

:rofl: you ladies do crack me up!!! 
I was hoping for loads of :sex: tonight but looks like I might entice him up to bed early tonight. I just hope I dont fall asleep on him! :haha: 

Black and green - defo sexy!! Mine is black and pink! He really loves it - lace and all! 
Bring on freak week!!


----------



## Elski

I may have to dress up as Barry White in order to get some tonight. I've been on OH's case for the last few days and he's started to get that 'puppy that's about to be kicked' look every evening when I announce it's bed time... :winkwink:


----------



## heavenly

Elski said:


> *I may have to dress up as Barry White in order to get some tonight. * I've been on OH's case for the last few days and he's started to get that 'puppy that's about to be kicked' look every evening when I announce it's bed time... :winkwink:

:rofl: :rofl:


Welcome Elski...it's going to be a loooooooong 10 days. :haha:

We should start a steamy novel in here a la Jackie Collins.......:flasher::ban:


----------



## heavenly

Lotus Womb said:


> Some times I have to move like a :ninja: becouse my DB working hours he up early I have to catch him before he gets in that gotta be going to work mode,

Am loving that Ninja smiley.:haha:....is that your 'come to bed' outfit? No wonder he tries to run a mile....:rofl:


----------



## skweek35

Loving the idea of the jackie collins novel! hehe 

Well thankfully I didnt fall asleep on DF last night! :haha: 
I'm really looking forward to next week - I have a week off as its school half term!! YAYYAY!! Gear up for freak week!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:



> Loving the idea of the jackie collins novel! hehe
> 
> Well thankfully I didnt fall asleep on DF last night! :haha:
> I'm really looking forward to next week - I have a week off as its school half term!! YAYYAY!! Gear up for freak week!!

All I can say is AAhhhhhh
The drought is over :rain:
And I get no complaints :sex: next week :rofl:
It's going to be an.....interesting week:haha:


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie1990 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Loving the idea of the jackie collins novel! hehe
> 
> Well thankfully I didnt fall asleep on DF last night! :haha:
> I'm really looking forward to next week - I have a week off as its school half term!! YAYYAY!! Gear up for freak week!!
> 
> All I can say is AAhhhhhh
> The drought is over :rain:
> And I get no complaints :sex: next week :rofl:
> It's going to be an.....interesting week:haha:Click to expand...

AAAHHHH good to hear 'its rained on your parade' hehe 

Yup bring on freak week!!! 
As much :sex: as possible!!


----------



## Elski

Session #3 of freak week last night. I'd decided to get some pre-seed as we always use a bit of lube and I know standard brands aren't swimmer-friendly. So OH is like a kid with a new toy and starts slapping it on like it's going out of fashion, like literally so much that you could have slid 10 willies up there and I probably wouldn't even have noticed*! Just get it in there man, this stuff's £13 a bloody tube!! :dohh:

(*note to self, consider this as a potential Plan B if no BFP within next few months)


----------



## Lotus Womb

heavenly said:


> Lotus Womb said:
> 
> 
> Some times I have to move like a :ninja: becouse my DB working hours he up early I have to catch him before he gets in that gotta be going to work mode,
> 
> Am loving that Ninja smiley.:haha:....is that your 'come to bed' outfit? No wonder he tries to run a mile....:rofl:Click to expand...

Hey don't knock the cat suit lol!! just kiding but thinking on it, thats a good idea too lol. The ninja is for my ninja movements in bed, waking up so there is just enough time for :sex: before he must be off to work lol!!

Yes next 10 days gonna be such fun and I am loving that you are all embracing freak week :happydance: 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Elski said:


> Session #3 of freak week last night. I'd decided to get some pre-seed as we always use a bit of lube and I know standard brands aren't swimmer-friendly. So OH is like a kid with a new toy and starts slapping it on like it's going out of fashion, like literally so much that you could have slid 10 willies up there and I probably wouldn't even have noticed*! Just get it in there man, this stuff's £13 a bloody tube!! :dohh:
> 
> (*note to self, consider this as a potential Plan B if no BFP within next few months)

Omg :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## heavenly

Elski said:


> I'd decided to get some pre-seed as we always use a bit of lube and I know standard brands aren't swimmer-friendly. So OH is like a kid with a new toy and starts slapping it on like it's going out of fashion, like literally so much that you could have slid 10 willies up there and I probably wouldn't even have noticed*! Just get it in there man, this stuff's £13 a bloody tube!! :dohh:

It says use a teaspoon full on Conceive Plus! Flippin eck....you 2 should wear wellies! :rofl:


----------



## Elski

Wellies! Saucy! You keep your kinky ideas to yourself lady ;)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well today is cd10 and I had a faint line on OPK so stuff is a startin to brew!
Wondering if I will ov on 14th instead of the 16th like FF says?

Whoo hoo bring it on! :headspin::sex:


----------



## Elski

Bonnie1990 said:


> Well today is cd10 and I had a faint line on OPK so stuff is a startin to brew!
> Wondering if I will ov on 14th instead of the 16th like FF says?
> 
> Whoo hoo bring it on! :headspin::sex:

Best you stick on the Barry White cd and get get down to it girl!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Elski said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Well today is cd10 and I had a faint line on OPK so stuff is a startin to brew!
> Wondering if I will ov on 14th instead of the 16th like FF says?
> 
> Whoo hoo bring it on! :headspin::sex:
> 
> Best you stick on the Barry White cd and get get down to it girl!Click to expand...

Won't be until Sunday night earliest unless OPK screams a ultra dark line before then. Then I guess it's a midnight run to the basement :rofl:
(we have his kids this weekend)


----------



## skweek35

WOOHOOO school holidays and the start of freak week is here!!! 

Elksi - make sure those wellies are high heeled ones too!! hehe 

I've ordered OPK's and still waiting for them to arrive!!! I want them to get here now!!! Even though its past 10 in the evening!! 
Just hoping they arrive tomorrow morning. 
Felt a bit crampy and bloated last night! I'm just hoping that HSG scan hasn't permanently changed my cycle. I usually OV between cd16 - 18 which would be between 16 and 18 Feb. Just hoping I dont OV really early this cycle.


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies, I see things are a stirring up on here....:winkwink:

I had another High this morning, don't feel like I am OVing though, but we are still BDing, just in case. I still feel that I won't OV til next week.

Just glad that it is Friday night, lie ins, no alarms....and luuurrrrve ins. :cloud9:

Love you all, you freaks!! :happydance:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Holy cow I just had a bright positive OPK!
Yikes it's early! Cd11!


----------



## KatM

Hi There,
I have enjoyed reading this post and am in for Valentine's Day. I should be Oing on this day and plan on taking full advantage.

I will put on some lingerie and stockings since it has been way too long I did anything other than take off my PJs for BD.

DH and I are going to pick out some sexy euro shorts for him to wear on the beach on holiday, so I will have him wear those.

Best of luck to all! Can't wait to see how many Valentine's Day babies come about.


----------



## skweek35

Morning, 
Question, what are euro shorts? Lol


----------



## twist5

KatM said:


> Hi There,
> I have enjoyed reading this post and am in for Valentine's Day. I should be Oing on this day and plan on taking full advantage.
> 
> I will put on some lingerie and stockings since it has been way too long I did anything other than take off my PJs for BD.
> 
> DH and I are going to pick out some sexy euro shorts for him to wear on the beach on holiday, so I will have him wear those.
> 
> Best of luck to all! Can't wait to see how many Valentine's Day babies come about.

yeah, after nearly 2 years ttc I don't worry about sexy undies - it is enough effort sticking to the BD TTC schedule! I will make an exception this V day though!


----------



## skweek35

oh oh oh, I have just come back from Bluewater shopping mall and bought a new corset!!! It was really expensive but its just gorgeous!!! 

SSSSHHHH - dont tell my DF!! Its still in the boot of my car!! He doesnt know about it and hoping to keep it a secret till Tuesday!!

Here is a link to it 
https://www.asos.com/Fauve/Fauve-Veronique-Corset/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1921004&sgid=3895

Hope he likes this one!


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> oh oh oh, I have just come back from Bluewater shopping mall and bought a new corset!!! It was really expensive but its just gorgeous!!!
> 
> SSSSHHHH - dont tell my DF!! Its still in the boot of my car!! He doesnt know about it and hoping to keep it a secret till Tuesday!!
> 
> Here is a link to it
> https://www.asos.com/Fauve/Fauve-Veronique-Corset/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1921004&sgid=3895
> 
> Hope he likes this one!

oh that is beautiful!
you go!


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie1990 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> oh oh oh, I have just come back from Bluewater shopping mall and bought a new corset!!! It was really expensive but its just gorgeous!!!
> 
> SSSSHHHH - dont tell my DF!! Its still in the boot of my car!! He doesnt know about it and hoping to keep it a secret till Tuesday!!
> 
> Here is a link to it
> https://www.asos.com/Fauve/Fauve-Veronique-Corset/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1921004&sgid=3895
> 
> Hope he likes this one!
> 
> oh that is beautiful!
> you go!Click to expand...



Thanks hun, :winkwink: :angelnot:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ok so tonight will be 24 hrs into +OPK and i have ewcm! I just went and bought a couple of camies and some cute black panties. I also but the bullet and bought some pressed at cvs. Had a $4 of $20 coupon. Softcup is in bedside drawer. I might as well do everything I can right? 

So I'll shave and change while DB take kids home and be ready and waiting for an early valentines!


----------



## skweek35

You go girl!!! 

I think I have the whole of Tuesday planned to the last minute!! 
Clean house on Monday so that I have Tuesday free to get pedicures and pretty up for when he gets home. 
Looks like freak week is upon us!!


----------



## Elski

Hi Twist, and KatM :flower: and yes, I too want to know what euro shorts are?!

Nice corset, skweek! I'm a huge corset fan!

Bonnie, good luck girl and remember... less is more with the preseed :winkwink:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Elski said:


> Hi Twist, and KatM :flower: and yes, I too want to know what euro shorts are?!
> 
> Nice corset, skweek! I'm a huge corset fan!
> 
> Bonnie, good luck girl and remember... less is more with the preseed :winkwink:

Yes-Still waiting on the euro shorts!:shrug:

Elski~~OMG i cant even imagine needing an entire tube of that goop! I looked at the applicator~~GEEZ!!!!:dohh:

I honestly don't need it for the lubrication factor-that is not an issue-and also TMI:blush:but too slippery just doesn't feel as good-:lmao:
I just got it to hopefully help the :spermy: not that we think there is an issue there either...I'm just doing everything i can!

I'm thinking 1-2 lines only-we shall see!

Feeling bloated but I hear that is a good sign so it's another one I will take!:winkwink:

Hope everyone else has a "good" night! :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Freak week!:rofl:


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

Glad to hear you are all in gear for Valentine's Day. Sneaking lingerie in the car... naughty, naughty! I understand that sticking to our TTC schedules can take the passion and romance out of it (trust me, I rarely dress up), but for this day I am happy that we all plan on having some fun and our way with our men.

I see I sparked some interest in euro shorts. They are those cute, tiny shorts that European men wear to the beach. They are not speedos or briefs. They resemble boxer shorts. They look very sexy on hard bodied men. 

All the men where I live, wear board shorts (swimmers that go down to the knee). Only gay men and European men wear the euro shorts, but I think they are sexy and DH has agreed to get a pair and wear them for me. I imagine they give sexy tan lines. Board shorts do NOT!

Why not have our men dress up for us?


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> Holy cow I just had a bright positive OPK!
> Yikes it's early! Cd11!

:happydance::happydance:



KatM said:


> Hi There,
> I have enjoyed reading this post and am in for Valentine's Day. I should be Oing on this day and plan on taking full advantage.
> 
> DH and I are going to pick out some sexy euro shorts for him to wear on the beach on holiday, so I will have him wear those.
> 
> 
> I see I sparked some interest in euro shorts. They are those cute, tiny shorts that European men wear to the beach. They are not speedos or briefs. They resemble boxer shorts. They look very sexy on hard bodied men.
> 
> Only gay men and European men wear the euro shorts, but I think they are sexy and DH has agreed to get a pair and wear them for me. I imagine they give sexy tan lines. Board shorts do NOT!

I totally get you. Daniel Craig in the sea, Casino Royale....yum yum!!! :cloud9:Welcome to the freaky slutty lovebug thread. :hugs:



skweek35 said:


> oh oh oh, I have just come back from Bluewater shopping mall and bought a new corset!!! It was really expensive but its just gorgeous!!!
> 
> SSSSHHHH - dont tell my DF!! Its still in the boot of my car!! He doesnt know about it and hoping to keep it a secret till Tuesday!!
> 
> Here is a link to it
> https://www.asos.com/Fauve/Fauve-Veronique-Corset/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1921004&sgid=3895
> 
> Hope he likes this one!

That is very sexy, me likey!! :happydance: 

Right, let us make this week a good one! I am still getting highs, I am on CD12, last cycle I Peaked on CD13 and CD14 so I hope I get a Peak tomorrow!!

But will be BDing all week, just in case!!!

Am enjoying the Conceive Plus, much kinder than the lime hand wash! :wacko:

Love you all!! xxx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Lime hand wash!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## skweek35

Ditto to that :rofl: at the limehand wash!!! OUCH!!! 
DF only gets home much later tonight so gives me lots of time to get dolled up!! 
Toes done!! hehe time to have dinner then off to wash, blow and straighten the hair! 
Then to get that corset or basque on!! Oh my choices choices choices!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Round 2 tonight :happydance::blush:
I'll be home late so no frills for me! :rofl:
Just gettin to it! :haha:


----------



## KatM

Good luck everyone! Looks like we are all Oing around V-Day. 

Based on my newly hurting nipples, I think O will occur on the 15th for me. I had one positive OPK and one negative....both tests are faulty. The first one has been open past shelf life and the other wanted me to wait for room temp urine and I did not read this to after I took the test. I will retest tonight.

I'm BDing nightly this week either way until my nipples stop hurting to cover all bases.

Ouch on the limewash. That sounds awful. Worse than when I brushed my teeth with pimple cream. Yuck!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hey ladies!! May I butt in on this romantic party?
I was wtt until May but we said F-it and I went off my Nuva Ring this month!
:witch: started 2/1 so by calendar I should O on V-day!
That being said...I'm not charting and have no clue how my cycles will be, or even if I'll ovulate! I had mittleshmirtz pains over the weekend as well as very sensitive/sore nipples yesterday. Today, not much of either. Haven't seen anything resembling EWCM.
Just letting nature take its course!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Welcome! And good luck!


----------



## medic76097

:hi: Ladies! 
Glad to see theres a few of us that will be having a happy happy V-day/O day! :thumbup:
Im on CD 11 and am desperatly waiting to see a positive OPK this month. This is Cycle #2 for TTC and I am trying to be less obsessed about everything this month. I was checking CM and CP and temping last month but the temping got thrown out the window... Im not a morning person and forgot most of the time and I work shift work, the combo made it impossible to do it properly. 
I have 100 ic OPK tests in my bathroom and I started testing on CD1... way early, I know but I am curious to see if Ill get a positive, plus its helping with my POAS addiciton that I developed last month. Cheap OPKs are better to use then 9$ HPTs. :haha:
Im HOPING that tomorrow will bring me a nice bright pink line... Better then a dozen roses if you ask me!
Oh, and We have been using Zestica (Or I have been, and he hasnt noticed or just thinks its our regular go to lube :blush:) and was wondering if anyone else has used it?? Im hearing alot about PreSeed and actually have a friend that sells it in her Sex Shop, but I am trying out Zestica this cycle first. Have PreSeed coming for next cycle, although Im hoping that it will sit in my panty drawer till it expires and we get a :bfp: this month!
Good Luck to everyone! Enjoy your nights.. or mornings... or for all you super lucky girls, enjoy your afternooners :rofl:

OH!!! and Does anyone else have a firm cervix just before O?? I remember last month it was soft and squishy, but this time on the same CD its really high, wet and firm??


----------



## heavenly

KatM said:


> Good luck everyone! Looks like we are all Oing around V-Day.
> 
> I'm BDing nightly this week either way until my nipples stop hurting to cover all bases.
> 
> Ouch on the limewash. That sounds awful. Worse than when I brushed my teeth with pimple cream. Yuck!

It stung a fair bit...I can tell ya.........:wacko:




GenYsuperlady said:


> Hey ladies!! May I butt in on this romantic party?
> I was wtt until May but we said F-it and I went off my Nuva Ring this month!
> :witch: started 2/1 so by calendar I should O on V-day!
> That being said...I'm not charting and have no clue how my cycles will be, or even if I'll ovulate! I had mittleshmirtz pains over the weekend as well as very sensitive/sore nipples yesterday. Today, not much of either. Haven't seen anything resembling EWCM.
> Just letting nature take its course!!!




medic76097 said:


> :hi: Ladies!
> Glad to see theres a few of us that will be having a happy happy V-day/O day! :thumbup:
> 
> OH!!! and Does anyone else have a firm cervix just before O?? *I remember last month it was soft and squishy, but this time on the same CD its really high, wet and firm??*


GenYSuperLady and Medic - Welcome to the romantic/sleazy/kinky/scary (delete where appropriate) Valentine's Thread!! :devil::flasher:

Medic - We'll have enough of that filthy talk from you misses, it's only your first post!! :growlmad: :rofl:


----------



## medic76097

Medic - We'll have enough of that filthy talk from you misses, it's only your first post!! :growlmad: :rofl:[/QUOTE]

:dohh: Ill try to keep it a little tamer for a while... lol
To add to your lime confusion... The guy I dated before DH used one of my bottles of Nair hair remover cream to 'play' in the shower one day, thinking it was just regular lotion. Thankfully, he was on his own and the stinging and burning was all his to ejnoy. lol He wasnt happy when I laughed at him after he told me. :haha:


----------



## Bonnie1990

medic76097 said:


> Medic - We'll have enough of that filthy talk from you misses, it's only your first post!! :growlmad: :rofl:

:dohh: Ill try to keep it a little tamer for a while... lol
To add to your lime confusion... The guy I dated before DH used one of my bottles of Nair hair remover cream to 'play' in the shower one day, thinking it was just regular lotion. Thankfully, he was on his own and the stinging and burning was all his to ejnoy. lol He wasnt happy when I laughed at him after he told me. :haha:[/QUOTE]

First welcome both you and your dirty talk!
Second-nair :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
That's better than the lime body wash!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

OMG he used Nair? The smell alone should've been a warning to him that it should not go on dainty skin. He gets a pseudo-Darwin award for that one.


----------



## skweek35

Enough dirty talk - I think not!!! Haha 
I soo agree :rofl: nair on that sensitive skin :rofl: So I'm guessing it didn't stay on long enough to do it's proper job :rofl: 
AFM - DF loved his V'day pressie. Although he is saying because he got it last night it doesn't count! :haha: might have to put the corset on again tonight!
Well I think seeing that I have tons of EWCM this morning I'm sure I can do it again tonight. Or shall I try the basque tonight? :haha:


----------



## heavenly

medic76097 said:


> To add to your lime confusion... The guy I dated before DH used one of my bottles of Nair hair remover cream to 'play' in the shower one day, thinking it was just regular lotion. Thankfully, he was on his own and the stinging and burning was all his to ejnoy. lol He wasnt happy when I laughed at him after he told me. :haha:

Love it. :rofl:



skweek35 said:


> AFM - DF loved his V'day pressie. Although he is saying because he got it last night it doesn't count! :haha: might have to put the corset on again tonight!
> Well I think seeing that I have tons of EWCM this morning I'm sure I can do it again tonight. Or shall I try the basque tonight? :haha:

You saucy minx. :winkwink:


AFM, well got a Peak this morning!! :happydance: So seems Clomid is making everything regular at the mo, Peaking on the same day as last month!! Getting a Peak bang on Valentine's Day, I like it!!! :thumbup:

OH is cooking me a 3 course meal tonight, :cloud9: so of course he will get extra afters from me! :sex:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Happy valentines ladies.
I am a bit bummed this morning because I think my chances of BFP are low
My screwed up temp has things all messed up 
Senario 1-ov on the 11th. Bd 8 & 12-fail to low
Senario 1-ov on the 12th. Bd 8, 12,13-low
Told DB that baby snu snu is done-he is happy to go to bed early tonight-I should have not said anything yet-lol
I will be very surprised if I get a valentines baby
Hope everyone else is bd'img on the right schedule 

I have a mystery envelope with a small slip of paper in it that I cannot open until noon.....hmmm
~B


----------



## skweek35

Hey Heavenly - calling me a saucy minx? - looks like you are talking from experience!! lol!! 
I did get a lovely bunch of 15 red roses from DF!! they are lovely. 
He did ask me last night, if asked what I gave him for V'day what will he say? :haha: I told him he also has chocies in the fridge!! but those are for us to share tonight!! hehe 
I can just imagine his rather straight laced parents being told I donned a corset and suspenders!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Sqweek and heavenly-you guys are off to a super fun start!
Way to go ladies!


----------



## skweek35

:dust: Happy Valentine's day to all!!! :dust:

Bonnie - OOOhhhh an hour to you can open it!! I'm really excited for you!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> :dust: Happy Valentine's day to all!!! :dust:
> 
> Bonnie - OOOhhhh an hour to you can open it!! I'm really excited for you!!

Haha. Nope. It's only 6:15 am here! Grr


----------



## bbear690

Can I join u x think I will be ov this week so we have started doing the deed from Sunday, will go again tonight and then Thursday, sat lol

This is our first month ttc, i had marina coil for 5 years and had i removed January, had withdrawal bleed straight away for 5 days then this month got af on the 7th finished af on sat so will be Dtd every other day :) hope I get caught this month


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie1990 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> :dust: Happy Valentine's day to all!!! :dust:
> 
> Bonnie - OOOhhhh an hour to you can open it!! I'm really excited for you!!
> 
> Haha. Nope. It's only 6:15 am here! GrrClick to expand...

6:15AM!!!! Why are you awake?? Thats still sleep time for me!!! 

Oh my oh my oh my, Just done another OPK and guess what!!! :D Yup I got a postive!!! I though I missed my smiley faces this month!!! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> :dust: Happy Valentine's day to all!!! :dust:
> 
> Bonnie - OOOhhhh an hour to you can open it!! I'm really excited for you!!
> 
> Haha. Nope. It's only 6:15 am here! GrrClick to expand...
> 
> 6:15AM!!!! Why are you awake?? Thats still sleep time for me!!!
> 
> Oh my oh my oh my, Just done another OPK and guess what!!! :D Yup I got a postive!!! I though I missed my smiley faces this month!!! :yipee: :wohoo:Click to expand...

Haha I'm At the gym right now lol
Yes on a machine 
Lol


----------



## skweek35

bbear690 said:


> Can I join u x think I will be ov this week so we have started doing the deed from Sunday, will go again tonight and then Thursday, sat lol
> 
> This is our first month ttc, i had marina coil for 5 years and had i removed January, had withdrawal bleed straight away for 5 days then this month got af on the 7th finished af on sat so will be Dtd every other day :) hope I get caught this month

Let me be the first to welcome you to our crazy sexy thread! 
I too had a mirena coil. Had it removed in March '11 and have been TTCing since. 
GL on you journey and FXed it wont be long till you get your BFP!!


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie1990 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> :dust: Happy Valentine's day to all!!! :dust:
> 
> Bonnie - OOOhhhh an hour to you can open it!! I'm really excited for you!!
> 
> Haha. Nope. It's only 6:15 am here! GrrClick to expand...
> 
> 6:15AM!!!! Why are you awake?? Thats still sleep time for me!!!
> 
> Oh my oh my oh my, Just done another OPK and guess what!!! :D Yup I got a postive!!! I though I missed my smiley faces this month!!! :yipee: :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I'm At the gym right now lol
> Yes on a machine
> LolClick to expand...

You are crazy, mind you - I did see my personal trainer yesterday morning.


----------



## bbear690

skweek35 said:


> bbear690 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join u x think I will be ov this week so we have started doing the deed from Sunday, will go again tonight and then Thursday, sat lol
> 
> This is our first month ttc, i had marina coil for 5 years and had i removed January, had withdrawal bleed straight away for 5 days then this month got af on the 7th finished af on sat so will be Dtd every other day :) hope I get caught this month
> 
> Let me be the first to welcome you to our crazy sexy thread!
> I too had a mirena coil. Had it removed in March '11 and have been TTCing since.
> GL on you journey and FXed it wont be long till you get your BFP!!Click to expand...



Thankyou :) trying not to turn into a mad testing lady lol, got some tests from pound land in the draw Already lol, hope I get bfp quick as hubby is worried he is too old for a baby, he is only 37 but this will be our last little bundle of joy if and when I become pg


----------



## skweek35

bbear690 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbear690 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join u x think I will be ov this week so we have started doing the deed from Sunday, will go again tonight and then Thursday, sat lol
> 
> This is our first month ttc, i had marina coil for 5 years and had i removed January, had withdrawal bleed straight away for 5 days then this month got af on the 7th finished af on sat so will be Dtd every other day :) hope I get caught this month
> 
> Let me be the first to welcome you to our crazy sexy thread!
> I too had a mirena coil. Had it removed in March '11 and have been TTCing since.
> GL on you journey and FXed it wont be long till you get your BFP!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankyou :) trying not to turn into a mad testing lady lol, got some tests from pound land in the draw Already lol, hope I get bfp quick as hubby is worried he is too old for a baby, he is only 37 but this will be our last little bundle of joy if and when I become pgClick to expand...

MEN?? :haha: tell him my uncle was 75 when he last fathered a baby girl!!!! He can not be too old to get you preggers!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> bbear690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbear690 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join u x think I will be ov this week so we have started doing the deed from Sunday, will go again tonight and then Thursday, sat lol
> 
> This is our first month ttc, i had marina coil for 5 years and had i removed January, had withdrawal bleed straight away for 5 days then this month got af on the 7th finished af on sat so will be Dtd every other day :) hope I get caught this month
> 
> Let me be the first to welcome you to our crazy sexy thread!
> I too had a mirena coil. Had it removed in March '11 and have been TTCing since.
> GL on you journey and FXed it wont be long till you get your BFP!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankyou :) trying not to turn into a mad testing lady lol, got some tests from pound land in the draw Already lol, hope I get bfp quick as hubby is worried he is too old for a baby, he is only 37 but this will be our last little bundle of joy if and when I become pgClick to expand...
> 
> MEN?? :haha: tell him my uncle was 75 when he last fathered a baby girl!!!! He can not be too old to get you preggers!!!Click to expand...

Welcome and good luck
I had a copper t for 10 years and pill for 6 months after
This is month 2 for us 
DB is 44

75!!! Wow and I thought I was weird because I already have a grandchild! :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

Nope, I think few can beat my Uncle Peter!!! He had 4DD's by his first wife. These DD's were all in their 30's when he remarried a 32 year old. They then had a DS and another DD when he was 70+. 
Some of his grandchildren are younger than his youngest children!!


----------



## bbear690

skweek35 said:


> Nope, I think few can beat my Uncle Peter!!! He had 4DD's by his first wife. These DD's were all in their 30's when he remarried a 32 year old. They then had a DS and another DD when he was 70+.
> Some of his grandchildren are younger than his youngest children!!

Wow!! Blimey:) dont think I could imagine my dad having another and he is only 59


----------



## Lotus Womb

:wave: Hiya Ladies,

Welcome to those who are new, I have missed you last few days. Nice to see Freak week is in full effect woo hoo :wohoo: lets get those :spermy: lmao.

Well According to FF I am due to O on Friday. I did my first OPK on Sunday it was faint line so I know that is negative. They have been getting a little darker today but not enough for me to say positive. Any who I am debating if we shouold go full foce tonight or wait until tommorow or both?? I am thinking both but also know sometimes spermy need to recover lol.
Yes I am all set with sexy undies and ready to get my freak on some more.

L:happydance:


----------



## skweek35

He was determined to have a son to carry on the family name!! So he met and married his second wife. She wanted 2 kids so he didnt complain!! heehee


----------



## skweek35

Lotus Womb said:


> :wave: Hiya Ladies,
> 
> Welcome to those who are new, I have missed you last few days. Nice to see Freak week is in full effect woo hoo :wohoo: lets get those :spermy: lmao.
> 
> Well According to FF I am due to O on Friday. I did my first OPK on Sunday it was faint line so I know that is negative. They have been getting a little darker today but not enough for me to say positive. Any who I am debating if we shouold go full foce tonight or wait until tommorow or both?? I am thinking both but also know sometimes spermy need to recover lol.
> Yes I am all set with sexy undies and ready to get my freak on some more.
> 
> L:happydance:

Freak week is in full swing here!!! 
Sexy undies had their first run last night and boy did he enjoy them!! 
Hoping to use my preseed and softcup tonight!!


----------



## heavenly

The quote and multi quote is up the swanny at the mo....so bare with me!!!

Bonnie - you never know, you may have OVd at the right time!! And you are at the gym that early? Are you a freak? :bodyb:

skweek - don't even know where to start with you! You have a Personal trainer? And you're uncle is 110 and stil having kids? What the ****? I am at loss for words. :shrug: :rofl:

bbear - Welcome! You are brave joining this thread...but we only ask that you have a lobotomy first. :haha:

Lotuswomb - I don't know, one month I think every other day...then I think f&** it, do it every day! Go for it girl. :happydance:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Haha I am a freak. I have never been a morning person until I got with DB who is up at 5am for work. Now I wake up even on weekends. It sucks!
So gym before work. I have an hour drive and need to be there 8ish so 545-6 ish I'm at the gym. 
Trying to hit my goal before I'm knocked up!
Not that there isn't another 40 to go after that but that's another story!


----------



## KatM

You all crack me up! I love this thread. It is soooo fun.

Ready to wear my garter belt and valentine's day outfit. Seems like someone could not even wait till V-day to show off her corsest, lol. Yes, do it again if you have EWCM.

I think it is recommended to do it daily around O. Every other day besides. I am going for the daily method.

I cannot imagine being at the gym at 6:15, yuck. I don't like waking at 8pm to workout with DH and make breakfast. 

I am so excited ladies! Let's see if we get some sticky beans out of this week. Those Oing a bit later, have fun sex... those buggers can live several days.


----------



## Bonnie1990

KatM said:


> You all crack me up! I love this thread. It is soooo fun.
> 
> Ready to wear my garter belt and valentine's day outfit. Seems like someone could not even wait till V-day to show off her corsest, lol. Yes, do it again if you have EWCM.
> 
> I think it is recommended to do it daily around O. Every other day besides. I am going for the daily method.
> 
> I cannot imagine being at the gym at 6:15, yuck. I don't like waking at 8pm to workout with DH and make breakfast.
> 
> I am so excited ladies! Let's see if we get some sticky beans out of this week. Those Oing a bit later, have fun sex... those buggers can live several days.

I was going for the daily around I method but the damn thing hatched too early and screwed up my plans!

I swear if we have to go to march I'm having him ask if we can swap custody weekends because I ov AGAIN when they are with us! 

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## heavenly

Ewwww, early mornings. :devil:

I have never been an early morning person, I am a night owl. At the weekend, I don't get up til 10am.

Garter belts, corsets, V Day outfits? Lucky lucky men!! :happydance:

I tell you what, if we get a BFP out of this thread this month, I swear to God, I will self combust, how amazing would that be!!!! :wohoo:

Have a fun evening, love to you all!! xxx


----------



## bbear690

Well hubby home In half an hr, just spent about 40 minutes trying to get this blasted corset on lol, My arms are aching now!
Table all set with hearts and candles and my little black dress to hide the surprise underneath lol :)


----------



## heavenly

bbear690 said:


> Well hubby home In half an hr, just spent about 40 minutes trying to get this blasted corset on lol, My arms are aching now!
> Table all set with hearts and candles and my little black dress to hide the surprise underneath lol :)

You little minx, you!! :happydance:

We want all the gory details later. :p


----------



## bbear690

heavenly said:


> bbear690 said:
> 
> 
> Well hubby home In half an hr, just spent about 40 minutes trying to get this blasted corset on lol, My arms are aching now!
> Table all set with hearts and candles and my little black dress to hide the surprise underneath lol :)
> 
> You little minx, you!! :happydance:
> 
> We want all the gory details later. :pClick to expand...


:thumbup: will let you know how we get on lol


----------



## Bonnie1990

I have a scavenger hunt awaiting me at home. That is what was in the envelope-a clue :rofl:

Unfourtunetly I do not anticipate any :sex: tonight as that has been the past 2 in a row. DB is sleepy....I'll see if I can keep him awake but I don't have high hopes lol
I guess that means the hot pink cami I got for tonight may have to wait until the next go round....sigh
(grumbling......damn early eggie...I should have kept my mouth shut another night hahahahah-he never would have known!)

Well ladies have fun tonight-I know I did!


----------



## medic76097

Morning ladies!! 
I hope that everyones V day is off to a great start or you had a fun end if you have already had your Vday.
A treasure hunt sounds fun! DH isnt that creative in my house but I see there some money missing from our bank account so I think theres a surprise waiting at home for me. I am working a 12 hour shift today so Im hoping to get home on time and get some :sex: in before I am too tired lol We have been going with the every other night rule, which I love cause I dont have to climb into bed and worry that he wants some and I might have to turn him down and he loves cause he knows that he will get some every second day, lol I feel like its not quite enough tho... I have been using my OPKs twice a day since CD1 and on CD8 I got a full solid line but it was lighter then the control line, since then I have been getting half lines or just faint shadow lines :( Any ideas?? Im hoping to be able to test a few times over the next few days but with work I never know when Im going to get to pee or be able to hold off drinking anything for a few hours :( Grrr! I think this month might just be fun :sex: month for us.... Feeling a tad hopeless today...
Oh, and for all the ladies with special Vday outfits.. I have a black leather corset from last year that I wear on the odd occasion. Always makes me feel sexy!! Once you have one, youll start a collection! Beware!! :)


----------



## KatM

bbear690 said:


> Well hubby home In half an hr, just spent about 40 minutes trying to get this blasted corset on lol, My arms are aching now!
> Table all set with hearts and candles and my little black dress to hide the surprise underneath lol :)

Sexy, Sexy!!! Those damn corsets are rough. So are damn stockings.

Medic, those OPKs sound a bit dicey. I have never had half lines or such. When are you testing? If your urine is diluted, it wont show up dark on the stick. The one line you got might have been your surge. 

Glad to hear some of you already had a wonderful night. Mine hasn't begun yet. Off to get a new haircut and prep for the night. Will be wearing my heart print valentine's day cosabella nightie with matching thong. DH will be wearing his sexy outfit and I have asked him to do a sexy dance for me, lol.


----------



## medic76097

I got a full faint line on CD8, not a positive but its the only one that has been a full thickness line with a uniform color to it.. Ive given in to my POAS addiciton and at this point I am testing every single time I go to the washroom. ;) I bought 100 OPKs so I have a bunch to work my way through. I am working today and we have had a busy morning so I havent tested yet but Im planning on it as soon as I can find a washroom and a free moment!! I am just worried that theres a bigger problem that we are going to have to overcome. I have a feeling that reaching our Baby Gioal is going to take a while... Partly because his ex got knocked up by fluke, so it adds some pressure to actually TTC. Plus we are tring to squeeze in having a baby before my grandmother turns 90 (In Dec, so would be a nice bday gift to give her a first greatgrandbaby) and going back to school in Sept (Would be nice to be on Mat Leave for school instead of taking time off). I still have my FXed for a +OPK in the next few days. Ive been looking at a whole bunch of online pictures and Im seeing some very close to mine, So I dont think that the half line is an issue. The brand I have actually states that a line of 50% width or more is a ok and should be read as if its a full width line. Ill try to take a picutre of my tests and post it...its a bit hard to explain without seeing it.


----------



## anna_xx

i'm OV tomorrow, so today we've had morning sex, evening sex and just waiting for bedtime sex.. all for valentines day OH thinks! ;)


----------



## Elski

Alright you filthy lot, you've all been very busy today I see! (on this thread! :winkwink:)


----------



## KatM

anna_xx said:


> i'm OV tomorrow, so today we've had morning sex, evening sex and just waiting for bedtime sex.. all for valentines day OH thinks! ;)

Hilarious!! So naughty and devious of you.

Medic, sounds like you got the OPK issue completely covered. The good thing about having 100 is that you don't need to hoard them. Let us know when the damn thing turns out positive!

I'm counting my positive on the OPK that was opened 15 days past the 30 days they recommend. A positive is a positive and the control line was fine. I heard that companies say to throw them out after 30 days because the control line begins to break down when exposed to light. Whatever, counting it as a positive OPK and that puts O at today or tomorrow. Will be getting busy. Not as busy as Anna, LOL.

Baby Dust to us all.


----------



## skweek35

medic76097 said:


> Oh, and for all the ladies with special Vday outfits.. I have a black leather corset from last year that I wear on the odd occasion. Always makes me feel sexy!! Once you have one, youll start a collection! Beware!! :)

A black leather corset?? you saucy minx!!! Where did you get that one?? I want one too!!! :blush: 

I love this thread sooo much. I do hope it doesnt end after today!!! 
This is one thread I have looked forward to catching up with each day!!!


----------



## medic76097

skweek35 said:


> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and for all the ladies with special Vday outfits.. I have a black leather corset from last year that I wear on the odd occasion. Always makes me feel sexy!! Once you have one, youll start a collection! Beware!! :)
> 
> A black leather corset?? you saucy minx!!! Where did you get that one?? I want one too!!! :blush:
> 
> I love this thread sooo much. I do hope it doesnt end after today!!!
> This is one thread I have looked forward to catching up with each day!!!Click to expand...

I bought it form a friend that owns a sex shop in Calgary.... But, You can order them online at Allure Leather. They are a bit of an investment, money wise, but I have several of them and if you take care of them they last for a long long time.


----------



## skweek35

medic76097 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and for all the ladies with special Vday outfits.. I have a black leather corset from last year that I wear on the odd occasion. Always makes me feel sexy!! Once you have one, youll start a collection! Beware!! :)
> 
> A black leather corset?? you saucy minx!!! Where did you get that one?? I want one too!!! :blush:
> 
> I love this thread sooo much. I do hope it doesnt end after today!!!
> This is one thread I have looked forward to catching up with each day!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I bought it form a friend that owns a sex shop in Calgary.... But, You can order them online at Allure Leather. They are a bit of an investment, money wise, but I have several of them and if you take care of them they last for a long long time.Click to expand...

You are giving me ideas. There is a leather shop just on the other side of town!! I might visit them before the end of the week. 
I agree with you when you said when you get one its only the start!!! I got a basque first and there is no turning back! !!


----------



## medic76097

You are giving me ideas. There is a leather shop just on the other side of town!! I might visit them before the end of the week. 
I agree with you when you said when you get one its only the start!!! I got a basque first and there is no turning back! !![/QUOTE]

I think that if DH knew how much money I have spent on some of them he would take the credit cards away. :haha:
He cant resist a pair of fishnets and high heels paired with a corset. I have developed a system to lace them up myself, as we have found that letting DH try to lace me up ends up in a half done up corset before he cant handle it anymore:blush:

Looks like Ill be stuck at work late tonight so no dress-up for me, but def going to get some more :sex: in tonight!! Still no positive on my OPKs :(


----------



## bbear690

Had a fab evening :) all that time getting the corset on and once he saw it it stayed on for 2 minutes lol xx was great fun x kids where at the inlaws so was nice not to feel like we would be interrupted, we just had a great night


Food was nice too :winkwink:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Beautiful set of Jewelery for me
Massage stuff and "coupons" for him
Couples massage for us on Saturday
(I even booked a prenatal therapist just in case)
OFf to pay on a coupon soon. Lol


----------



## Abby75

Since I was stalking this thread thought it would be rude not to say :hi: and wish everyone lots of sticky :dust: 
You ladies made me laugh so much, guessing lime hand wash has the same effect as deepheat, makes your eyes water!
I had my first + opk for this cycle so OH enjoyed Valentines day too :sex: :headspin:
Here's hoping for some :bfp:


----------



## skweek35

medic76097 said:


> I think that if DH knew how much money I have spent on some of them he would take the credit cards away. :haha:
> He cant resist a pair of fishnets and high heels paired with a corset. I have developed a system to lace them up myself, as we have found that letting DH try to lace me up ends up in a half done up corset before he cant handle it anymore:blush:
> 
> Looks like Ill be stuck at work late tonight so no dress-up for me, but def going to get some more :sex: in tonight!! Still no positive on my OPKs :(

I so know what you mean about the costs!!! Oh my gosh!! my one corset cost £123!!!! The basque was a bit cheaper at about £50!!! And thats without all the other little bits!! 



bbear690 said:


> Had a fab evening :) all that time getting the corset on and once he saw it it stayed on for 2 minutes lol xx was great fun x kids where at the inlaws so was nice not to feel like we would be interrupted, we just had a great night
> 
> 
> Food was nice too :winkwink:

Half done up corset??? on for only 2 minutes?? Nah not with my DF!! he makes sure its all done up and not coming off. If it was permanently attached to me he would be the happiest man on earth!!!

Welcome to Abbey. Yup must be the craziest thread about


----------



## bbear690

We ended up in the shower lol :) only reason it came off!

Although after eating I felt like it needed to come off :) 

Hoping we all had lots of fun :) and our all getting BfPs very soon xx

Hubby has dentist in a minute then hopefully we are going to have a few hours together before the kids come home :thumbup:


----------



## skweek35

Oh we had a very unromantic dinner!! kebab shop dinner!!! Thats what he wanted and with him being sooo fussy with food I am prepared to give a bit!! Will try get a nice dinner out of him next week for my birthday!!


----------



## bbear690

We had the m&s meal deal :) was really nice


----------



## skweek35

bbear690 said:


> We had the m&s meal deal :) was really nice

Complete with candles?? 
Unfortunately my DF only has 1 or 2 romantic bones in his body! bring out the candles would have been overdoing it for him!! :haha:


----------



## bbear690

skweek35 said:


> bbear690 said:
> 
> 
> We had the m&s meal deal :) was really nice
> 
> Complete with candles??
> Unfortunately my DF only has 1 or 2 romantic bones in his body! bring out the candles would have been overdoing it for him!! :haha:Click to expand...

 Yes we had candles, and little hearts scattered on the table and love heart lights :) hubby brought be a single rose too with price still on it haha, and he admitted that my mil got my card, we have a boxer and I think she got it because it had a boxer on the front saying I wuff you how lame haha but at least he told me :) 
Did make me laugh


----------



## Bonnie1990

we had out usual crock pot meal-it was beef stew this time
(with both of us working and having long commutes it is easier just throwing it in the crock and it is ready when we get home...)

did my scavenger hunt
then db used 2 of his backrub coupons (30 min each)
then it was time for bed-no bd last night

i also have a corset-the laces are very long so i can pull them around and tighten from the front. It also hooks up the front with grommets so i can have it mostly together and then just tighten :happydance:

glad you ladies had a great time too


----------



## skweek35

:rofl: having MIL buying the V'day card!! :rofl: 
I just love the card he bought me!! DF loves monkeys and so my card has a monkey on the front and refers to him as my love monkey!! I do love him!!


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie - looks like FF has finally decided you have OV. 
oohhhh to the corset - I would say don it sometime in the name of practicing!! hehe


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> Bonnie - looks like FF has finally decided you have OV.
> oohhhh to the corset - I would say don it sometime in the name of practicing!! hehe

yes..even with the screwy temp it declared i oc on saturday -day 11
i was hoping maybe 12th but oh well

i have a "new plan" if we dont make it this month(see journal)

time for a shower and get ready for work-skipped the gym today-but sill have been awake since 5 grrrrrrrrr


----------



## heavenly

Just read back, I love you guys!!! :hugs: You are all doing me proud!! Corsets, secrets in envelopes...kebabs....it's all good. :rofl:


Well, I had CM yesterday so I am definitely OVing!! :thumbup: OH cooked me a lovely 3 course meal and we had got each other the same card! He bought it in a different town to me, how spooky is that! Well after 8 years, I suppose we should know each other by now!!

I wore red lacy underwear and the Conceive Plus came out again. He did feel a bit full after 3 courses...so I had to wait a bit til I mounted him...didn't want him self combusting and sending me flying out of the window! :rofl: 

Got another Peak this morning, so we shall BDing again tonight and up to Friday, definitely.

And no, this thread will not be finishing after this week, :growlmad: we can hang around in here as long as we flippin well like!! :wohoo: We all need support, advice and a good laugh!!! :hugs:

Everyone is welcome! TTC is so hard and serious at times, we need to laugh. xxx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh and each piece of jewelry was taped up in a nutshell :rofl:
Nuts were a kick back to Christmas when I didn't give him stocking ideas so I had a stocking full of nuts-each one wrapped! :rofl:

So I was thinking....if we need March the next theme should be St. Patty's Day!
:haha:


----------



## skweek35

YAY YAY I so need this thread at the mo. With all that is going on besides TTCing - this is the one thing that keeps me sane!!! 

I have just been in contact with my chronic pain clinic (I have coccydynia) and landed up in tears!!! I was told I have to wait till June for another procedure!!! I THINK NOT!!!!! I have been put down for March 7th!! 3 weeks and counting!! 
I am going to treat this treatment as a means to an end!! I have recently joined up with DF's private health care, but unfortunately cant use it for 6 months. 7
After this I will be looking into having my coccyx removed! 

Bonnie - :rofl: at the nuts!! but that was so sweet!!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey Ladies,

Unfortunatly I am out this month :cry: My DB had an old knee injury that flared up really bad yesterday at work he is a P.T. He is in soo much pain and it effecting both knees. He can't really BD over next 5 days maybe less depending on recovery. He said we better wait till next month to TCC again. My yesterday today and Friday BD plan are out :cry::cry:.....
On the positive side his osteopath has recoemended he take 1000mg of Vit C for his knee, which I have read is great for sperm quality and count. I don't think there is a problem with his boys but it can't hurt.
I will also take the oppotunity just to learn my cycle and see all the pg symtoms I get when I can't possibly be pg :nope:
Also his health is important so I will just nurse him back to health asap

Anyways I will check in with you guys and see when youi all get your BFP, I will be back in March for my spring freak week lmao

You guys V days sound so Fab lol

:dust::dust:


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> Oh and each piece of jewelry was taped up in a nutshell :rofl:
> Nuts were a kick back to Christmas when I didn't give him stocking ideas so I had a stocking full of nuts-each one wrapped! :rofl:
> 
> So I was thinking....if we need March the next theme should be St. Patty's Day!
> :haha:

I think we can think of something a bit more smutty than that! :blush: Love the jewellery and nuts surprise, bless him!! :happydance:



skweek35 said:


> YAY YAY I so need this thread at the mo. With all that is going on besides TTCing - this is the one thing that keeps me sane!!!
> 
> I have just been in contact with my chronic pain clinic (I have coccydynia) and landed up in tears!!! I was told I have to wait till June for another procedure!!! I THINK NOT!!!!! I have been put down for March 7th!! 3 weeks and counting!!
> I am going to treat this treatment as a means to an end!! I have recently joined up with DF's private health care, but unfortunately cant use it for 6 months. 7
> After this I will be looking into having my coccyx removed!

Big :hugs: to you!!! How brave you are, you make sure you stay put in this thread misses so we can all keep an eye on you!!! :hugs:



Lotus Womb said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Unfortunatly I am out this month :cry: My DB had an old knee injury that flared up really bad yesterday at work he is a P.T. He is in soo much pain and it effecting both knees. He can't really BD over next 5 days maybe less depending on recovery. He said we better wait till next month to TCC again. My yesterday today and Friday BD plan are out :cry::cry:.....
> On the positive side his osteopath has recoemended he take 1000mg of Vit C for his knee, which I have read is great for sperm quality and count. I don't think there is a problem with his boys but it can't hurt.
> I will also take the oppotunity just to learn my cycle and see all the pg symtoms I get when I can't possibly be pg :nope:
> Also his health is important so I will just nurse him back to health asap
> 
> Anyways I will check in with you guys and see when youi all get your BFP, I will be back in March for my spring freak week lmao
> 
> You guys V days sound so Fab lol
> 
> :dust::dust:

Excuse me, check in...check in??? I want you here on a daily basis. :hugs:

Poor OH, I am sure the Vit C will do him good. My OH has a long term knee injury, football one, he has pins in it, he is 10 years younger than me...what a crock! :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

I'm going nowhere right now, Heavenly! I will be staying right here. 
I need this thread to keep me sane!! heehee


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> I'm going nowhere right now, Heavenly! I will be staying right here.
> I need this thread to keep me sane!! heehee

Me too!
Any concerns that bnb would give up the boot for being too racey? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie1990 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going nowhere right now, Heavenly! I will be staying right here.
> I need this thread to keep me sane!! heehee
> 
> Me too!
> Any concerns that bnb would give up the boot for being too racey? :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

I jolly well hope they dont!!! If they do I would seriously think this place is run by nuns!! :haha: :rofl: What are the chances of that?


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going nowhere right now, Heavenly! I will be staying right here.
> I need this thread to keep me sane!! heehee
> 
> Me too!
> Any concerns that bnb would give up the boot for being too racey? :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I jolly well hope they dont!!! If they do I would seriously think this place is run by nuns!! :haha: :rofl: What are the chances of that?Click to expand...

Nuns!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## skweek35

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KatM

Lotus, so sorry to hear about your lovey getting hurt and you having to wait till next month.:cry:

To everyone else, making me all crack up with your V-Day antics. I don't know how you got on a leather corset by yourself. Sounds painful and for 2 minutes!!! Oh well, I am sure your SO thought it was worth it.

A homemade 3 course dinner sounds heavenly and take in Chinese sounds fun and relaxed. Sorry for the kebab dinner not being great, hopefully your bday will be better. I don't know what takeout special you ladies are referring to, but glad it included candles.:dohh:

I like all the sexy lingerie everyone wore. I am sure our men appreciate it after the same old BDing routine.

AFM, I wore my cosabella vday outfit which is white with hearts and has matching panties:happydance:. Hubby wore his super, sexy euro shorts and did a sexy dance for me, lol. He then serenaded me, but was so nervous he was cracking his voice like a high school boy and sweating profusely. I burst into tears because it was so sweet and he was so nervous. I intend that we conceived last night. I O'd yesterday according to the positive OPK on Monday morning.


----------



## Bonnie1990

KatM said:


> Lotus, so sorry to hear about your lovey getting hurt and you having to wait till next month.:cry:
> 
> To everyone else, making me all crack up with your V-Day antics. I don't know how you got on a leather corset by yourself. Sounds painful and for 2 minutes!!! Oh well, I am sure your SO thought it was worth it.
> 
> A homemade 3 course dinner sounds heavenly and take in Chinese sounds fun and relaxed. Sorry for the kebab dinner not being great, hopefully your bday will be better. I don't know what takeout special you ladies are referring to, but glad it included candles.:dohh:
> 
> I like all the sexy lingerie everyone wore. I am sure our men appreciate it after the same old BDing routine.
> 
> AFM, I wore my cosabella vday outfit which is white with hearts and has matching panties:happydance:. Hubby wore his super, sexy euro shorts and did a sexy dance for me, lol. He then serenaded me, but was so nervous he was cracking his voice like a high school boy and sweating profusely. I burst into tears because it was so sweet and he was so nervous. I intend that we conceived last night. I O'd yesterday according to the positive OPK on Monday morning.

Aww how sweet!
Fx'd for you!
:dust:


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> I jolly well hope they dont!!! If they do I would seriously think this place is run by nuns!! :haha: :rofl: What are the chances of that?

Naughty nuns. :haha:



KatM said:


> Hubby wore his super, sexy euro shorts and did a sexy dance for me, lol. He then serenaded me, but was so nervous he was cracking his voice like a high school boy and sweating profusely. I burst into tears because it was so sweet and he was so nervous. I intend that we conceived last night. I O'd yesterday according to the positive OPK on Monday morning.

What a sweetheart, whack it on Youtube, he will be an overnight sensation!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> I jolly well hope they dont!!! If they do I would seriously think this place is run by nuns!! :haha: :rofl: What are the chances of that?
> 
> Naughty nuns. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> KatM said:
> 
> 
> Hubby wore his super, sexy euro shorts and did a sexy dance for me, lol. He then serenaded me, but was so nervous he was cracking his voice like a high school boy and sweating profusely. I burst into tears because it was so sweet and he was so nervous. I intend that we conceived last night. I O'd yesterday according to the positive OPK on Monday morning.Click to expand...
> 
> What a sweetheart, whack it on Youtube, he will be an overnight sensation!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Omg heavenly you crack me up!! Naughty nuns!! You tube! :rofl::haha:


----------



## skweek35

This is what I am talking about!! Heavenly you just crack us up!! 
How dare they ever even think of shutting us down!! If they do we can just rebrand oruselves and start up again!!! hehe :winkwink: 

Any new name suggestions? teehee


----------



## Lotus Womb

Thank you ladies for being so suppotive.

KatM - you sound like you had an amazing night lol loving the sexy dance!!

Heavenly :rofl:@ check in, I will need to stay well linked to the thread. It will keep me same also lol. You guys just make me laugh so much.

Well I picked up a book on Sunday called How to get Pregnant by Harriet Griffey in a second hand book store. only £3.00. My local library has taking charge of your fertility book. It is out at the moment but I will reserve it for a few weeks time. So I will be studying and being a cheerleader for you Guys BFP.:happydance:

:dust::dust:


----------



## KatM

Thanks Heavenly, Bonnie and Skw... fxed to all of you as well. I did not record it, so no YouTube... Not that hubby would allow it. It was pretty awful in the cutest, sweetest way.


----------



## KatM

Lotus Womb said:


> Thank you ladies for being so suppotive.
> 
> KatM - you sound like you had an amazing night lol loving the sexy dance!!
> 
> Heavenly :rofl:@ check in, I will need to stay well linked to the thread. It will keep me same also lol. You guys just make me laugh so much.
> 
> Well I picked up a book on Sunday called How to get Pregnant by Harriet Griffey in a second hand book store. only £3.00. My local library has taking charge of your fertility book. It is out at the moment but I will reserve it for a few weeks time. So I will be studying and being a cheerleader for you Guys BFP.:happydance:
> 
> :dust::dust:

I did have an amazing night! Thank you. Please let us know if you learn anyting new from your readings :winkwink:


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> This is what I am talking about!! Heavenly you just crack us up!!
> How dare they ever even think of shutting us down!! If they do we can just rebrand oruselves and start up again!!! hehe :winkwink:
> 
> Any new name suggestions? teehee

Mmmmm, let me ponder on that for a while. :coffee::winkwink:



Lotus Womb said:


> Thank you ladies for being so suppotive.
> 
> Well I picked up a book on Sunday called How to get Pregnant by Harriet Griffey in a second hand book store. only £3.00. My local library has taking charge of your fertility book. It is out at the moment but I will reserve it for a few weeks time. So I will be studying and being a cheerleader for you Guys BFP.:happydance:
> 
> :dust::dust:

I'm a thief, I got out Zita West Fertility Book about 3 months ago, still haven't taken it back..I probably owe about £100 on it now!!! :rofl: I bought that Taking Charge book off Amazon, it really is excellent and an eye opener!



KatM said:


> Thanks Heavenly, Bonnie and Skw... fxed to all of you as well. I did not record it, so no YouTube... Not that hubby would allow it. It was pretty awful in the cutest, sweetest way.

Bless his little cotton socks, next time he does it, let the rest of us know...we will put on Ninja :ninja: outfits and secretly record it...I am telling you....he will make a million!! Trust me!! :happydance:

I got a second Peak today with CM, so no let off for OH tonight!!


----------



## heavenly

Right you lot, money where your mouth is.

You lot are in my sig...so sort it!! :happydance: Let's spread the word...:rofl:


----------



## bbear690

Lol @ barrybwhite naughty nuns :)


Giving hubby day off tonight xx brought myself some ov sticks and just had to pee on one lol, was negative so will wait to do another haha


----------



## skweek35

:rofl: @ Barry White Naughty Nuns!! 

I think I have an idea 
Will see what I can sort for us!!


----------



## medic76097

No sexy dance or treasure hunt for me last night but DH did somehow know that the Northern Lights were going to be visable last night and planned a drive out into the country so we could watch them last night after dinner... very cute.
Im still getting negatives on my OPKS and Im on CD 13 so I think we may be out this month but we will still :sex: for the pure fun of it ;) Looking forward to the March thread!!


----------



## skweek35

There we go. A tempory one for now. Will see if I can russel up a better one. I would like to make one with a picture. 
Here is the link if you would like to add it to your signature. You will need to change the curly brackets for box brackets. 

{URL=https://www.glittertextgraphics.com]{IMG]https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/glittertextgraphics/2012/02/15/027f9797ce6624736fbf84b7b68fab2d.gif[/IMG}[/URL}


----------



## heavenly

SK - you nutter :rofl: 

Now about Barry White*'s* Naughty Nuns? :happydance:


----------



## bbear690

Haha crazy lady :) love the sig


----------



## bbear690

Where Abouts in Kent are you Sk?
I was born in Dover, moved to Devon when I was 18 :)


----------



## skweek35

Heavenly give me a mo I will change it! Love this!!! 

BB - I currently live in Gravesend but we want to move to Sevenoaks. I was born in Cape Town. Moved here almost 9 years ago.


----------



## skweek35

Here we go ladies. 
Remember to change the curly brackets for square brackets 

{URL=https://www.glittertextgraphics.com]{IMG]https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/glittertextgraphics/2012/02/15/5a3767c1f0f82a951b463cea1f7b6a66.gif{/IMG][/URL}


----------



## bbear690

How strange

My Mum was born in Gravesend and we have cousins in Cape Town :)


----------



## skweek35

Do you know where about in Cape Town? 
Have you ever been there?


----------



## bbear690

No I haven't been, could find out where though, will ask my mum, I have never met them before :(

Daniel is on my Facebook so will ask him :)


My Mums birth name is Twaites, she was then Carter


----------



## skweek35

Hell I think my DF has definitely done it now!!! I love this one!!! Yup and she comes complete with suspender belts too!! How naughty is she!! :rofl: 

If you like the new signature bit you are welcome to copy and use it!!! 
Just remember to change the curly brackets for box brackets again 


{IMG]https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/NaughtyNun.png[/IMG}


----------



## Abby75

@ Skw :rofl::rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## KatM

Wow, this looks really good!


----------



## MommyH

Hi girls! I need help, thoughts, anything!! Copy and paste......

Holy crap I'm in some serious fricken pain tonight!! I'm definitely O'ing AND I think I missed it on my opk's :shrug: I don't know how but this is what today's looks like, I've done three and they have only gotten lighter compared to yesterdays...and I have more EWCM than I've ever seen :happydance: good thing we :sex: yesterday and today, I hope it was enought to catch the eggie!!! Give me your opinions pretty please!!!

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/67447324.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/e468d4fd.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/5093a891.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/34c808c7.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/d4707cc4.jpg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/8acb8519.jpg

I'm super confused, I definitely had darker opks last month, and if I actually was positive on that CD 14 4pm OPK the O is 2-3 days early compared to last month :happydance: I guess only my temp tomorrow can tell?? Thanks for looking and for your thoughts!! :)


----------



## skweek35

MommyH - Think you definitely Oved yesterday. 
and if that is so then I think you have your bases covered. 
GL and FXed the little swimmers catch that eggy


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> Hell I think my DF has definitely done it now!!! I love this one!!! Yup and she comes complete with suspender belts too!! How naughty is she!! :rofl:
> 
> If you like the new signature bit you are welcome to copy and use it!!!
> Just remember to change the curly brackets for box brackets again
> 
> 
> {IMG]https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/NaughtyNun.png[/IMG}

You are my hero........we're like Charlie's Angels....but nuns...and there are more than 3 of us. :rofl:



MommyH said:


> https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/34c808c7.jpg
> https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/d4707cc4.jpg
> https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/8acb8519.jpg

For the love of God, MommyH....how about some warning! :shock: Just had a runny boiled egg and some soldiers.......:rofl:

It looks REALLY impressive by the way!!! :happydance:


----------



## bbear690

Wow fab pics :) 

Lol @ eating eggs :)

Hope you get your march BfP 


Loving the new dirty sig, her outfit is amazing xx which I could look that good


----------



## skweek35

Ditto to that bear - If only we all had a tiny waist and boobs like that!! (although mine arent far off hers! :haha:) 
Trust my man to find a pic like that!! hehe


----------



## bbear690

My boobies are ok, it's just the waist lol but that's what the corset was for kol suck in the fat bits and prop up the tits :)


----------



## skweek35

bbear690 said:


> My boobies are ok, it's just the waist lol but that's what the corset was for kol suck in the fat bits and prop up the tits :)

:laugh2::muaha: :laugh2: 
If only the corset would transfer the fat!!! :haha:


----------



## bbear690

skweek35 said:


> bbear690 said:
> 
> 
> My boobies are ok, it's just the waist lol but that's what the corset was for kol suck in the fat bits and prop up the tits :)
> 
> :laugh2::muaha: :laugh2:
> If only the corset would transfer the fat!!! :haha:Click to expand...

Lol yes that would be good :) hubby would love that too xx he needs some himself I would be so kind to share it with him lol


----------



## skweek35

:rofl: hhhmm now where would we like to put his fat now?? :rofl:


----------



## bbear690

skweek35 said:


> :rofl: hhhmm now where would we like to put his fat now?? :rofl:

Oh my god pmsl 


Love a bit of man fat :)


----------



## bbear690

Sk just noticed you are testing day before me fx for being pg buddies too :)


If I am then I will tell my mum and mil on mothers day :)


----------



## skweek35

Not too skinny or I fear I will break him, esp under my weight at the mo!! :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

bbear690 said:


> Sk just noticed you are testing day before me fx for being pg buddies too :)
> 
> 
> If I am then I will tell my mum and mil on mothers day :)

I know I have OV a few days early so might be testing earlier. 
Would be fab if we could bebump buddies together!! 
Mothers day - when is that??


----------



## skweek35

OOOHHH 25/03 - I think that might be a bit early for me. Although I might tell my MIL earlier. Just that my can't keep a secret at all!!!


----------



## bbear690

I am rubbish at secrets too lol, wasnt even ment to tell anyone we where ttc lol but most my family know :)


Just so exciting


Hubby said to me today " where are we putting another child" 


We do live in a 4 bed house lol I am sure we will be fine, my younger two share and then they have a big playroom so will either let all 3 little ones share and keep playroom or turn playroom into another bedroom :)

Been looking at triple bunk beds, some are really cool :)


----------



## skweek35

DF thinks I'm rubbish as keeping secrets too. Almost everyone at work knows we are TTCing. There are some people I really dont want knowing right now. 
We only have a 2 up 2 down little house! The 'spare' room is currently my dressing and storage room. I'm going to have to give that space up for a baby soon (hopefully). 
Triple bunks - oh my gosh!!


----------



## bbear690

I know lol, wont be needed for a while yet though as baby will be in with us for the first year :) we lived in a two up two down when we had 3, moved here when Ellis was about 13 months old, is so nice to have the space :)

My eldest daughter Aimee is 10, she has severe special needs so her bedroom is downstairs, she is in a wheelchair and cant talk but she is such a happy little girl :) she has her own bedroom and bathroom as she has lots of equipment so no room in there for another bed. Millie and Ellis chose to share so they could have a playroom which is massive so could be a playroom and have a bed in it later on down the line :)


----------



## skweek35

Where did you make your other signature? It's gorgeous!! 

Yup I would change the playroom into their bedroom and use the smaller room as a nursery for the new baby.


----------



## bbear690

skweek35 said:


> Where did you make your other signature? It's gorgeous!!
> 
> Yup I would change the playroom into their bedroom and use the smaller room as a nursery for the new baby.



Can't remember who did my sig it was down just after I got married in 09 it was a forum especially for making sigs lol I just gave her my pics

I lets over too:) although the kids are little bigger now :)


----------



## bbear690

....I lets over lol bloody auto correct


I love it too :)


----------



## skweek35

bbear690 said:


> ....I lets over lol bloody auto correct

??


----------



## bbear690

bbear690 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Where did you make your other signature? It's gorgeous!!
> 
> Yup I would change the playroom into their bedroom and use the smaller room as a nursery for the new baby.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't remember who did my sig it was down just after I got married in 09 it was a forum especially for making sigs lol I just gave her my pics
> 
> I lets over too:) although the kids are little bigger now :)Click to expand...


Was ment to be I love it too not I let's over


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hi strangers. Love the naughty nuns sig!
Sorry I have been AWOL but things have been crazy but I have been reading!
DB is in such a cranky mood. I think he has pms. :grr:


----------



## skweek35

So becky - where did you get it or make it? 

Bonnie - if you would like I can get the link for you to add to your sig. 
man with PMS?? :rofl: That has to be like man flu!! :rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ok any of you ladies good with charts?
FF gave my temp today an open circle. It thinks there is something weird with it. 
I think it is waiting to see if temp is high again tomorrow. 
Could I really have ov on 14 instead? Wouldn't that be too far out with the huge pos OPK 11th pm?

Waiting to see what happens tomorrow and if it changes my crosshairs. If that's the case we bd the 2nights before so that would be good

So confused :duh:


----------



## skweek35

I used to temp but by no means an expert at it. 
white dots usually mean something it not in keeping with what usually happens, could be different time or, I dont know? 
Sorry I cant be of much help


----------



## KatM

Mommy H,

I have NEVER scene EWCM like that... so that is what it is suposed to look like. Ummm, I have never had that. Now I understand why I keep reading it can stretch. IMPRESSIVE!!!

Based on that alone, I would say definite O.


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> I used to temp but by no means an expert at it.
> white dots usually mean something it not in keeping with what usually happens, could be different time or, I dont know?
> Sorry I cant be of much help

No the time was the same. My freakish 5am
I'm wondering because of the dip on the 14 and even higher temps if I really did ov on 14th instead of early on 11th?


----------



## skweek35

Then I really dont know Bonnie, I also used to get a dip after OV then my temps would go back up just like yours has. 
Sorry I cant be of more help. I think you will need to just wait and see what happens over the next few days.


----------



## Bonnie1990

I guess. How did we ever get pregnant before without knowing when to bd? Stupid luck of the draw. 
Looking at overlay charts I just realized I had a pre-ov dip. 
If I ov on the 11th I didn't have that. 
But there is a dip for the 14th
Ugh stupid body lol


----------



## heavenly

bbear690 said:


> We do live in a 4 bed house lol I am sure we will be fine, my younger two share and then they have a big playroom so will either let all 3 little ones share and keep playroom or turn playroom into another bedroom :)
> 
> Been looking at triple bunk beds, some are really cool :)
> we lived in a two up two down when we had 3, moved here when Ellis was about 13 months old, is so nice to have the space :)
> 
> My eldest daughter Aimee is 10, she has severe special needs so her bedroom is downstairs, she is in a wheelchair and cant talk but she is such a happy little girl :) she has her own bedroom and bathroom as she has lots of equipment so no room in there for another bed. Millie and Ellis chose to share so they could have a playroom which is massive so could be a playroom and have a bed in it later on down the line :)

How gorgeous your family is!!! :flower: Thank you for sharing that with us, your household sounds one filled with lots of love and laughs! Triple bunk beds....what fun!! I might get that, me and OH can swap over each night, kinky! :rofl:



skweek35 said:


> We only have a 2 up 2 down little house! The 'spare' room is currently my dressing and storage room. I'm going to have to give that space up for a baby soon (hopefully).
> Triple bunks - oh my gosh!!


I can beat you, we live in a large one bed flat, with no garden....so absolutely no idea what we will do...but hey, we'll manage if we get that miracle!! :happydance: It's a lovely flat and we live 10 min walk from the sea so hey, we are lucky!!



Bonnie1990 said:


> I guess. How did we ever get pregnant before without knowing when to bd? Stupid luck of the draw.

Can't help with charting I'm afraid, I only use the Monitor and have a look at CM. I'm a bit cr* really. But it does only take the once, so FXd for you this month!! xx


AFM, well all joking aside....I know, don't faint....:winkwink:..this year really is last chance saloon, I am 46, we have been TTC for 4 years and we are desperate to become parents. If Clomid doesn't work, we have to make an IVF decision, where to have it done, can we afford it...not really but will have to borrow...and if it doesn't work, do we give up....so that is why I stay as cheerful as poss and don't let all this TTC get me down, I take each day as it comes. :flower:


----------



## KatM

"AFM, well all joking aside....I know, don't faint......this year really is last chance saloon, I am 46, we have been TTC for 4 years and we are desperate to become parents. If Clomid doesn't work, we have to make an IVF decision, where to have it done, can we afford it...not really but will have to borrow...and if it doesn't work, do we give up....so that is why I stay as cheerful as poss and don't let all this TTC get me down, I take each day as it comes."

Heavenly, you have such a good attitude and are helping me keep TTC fun! I send you much baby dust that this is your year.


----------



## heavenly

Thank you hun. :hugs:

It's great to come on here and get so much support, you lot are the best!! x


----------



## skweek35

I am sooo pleased you ladies are loving our sig!! I think she is just as gorgeous and kinky as the lot of us!!! :rofl: 

A one bed flat - oh my gosh!! that is going to take a bit of imagination to work with a baby. But then again a baby doesnt take up much space to start with and we can always move!! Which is exactly what DF wants to do. He wants to move back to Sevenoaks where he grew up but houses there are soooo expensive!! 

Heavenly - you are seriously a pillar of strength for all of us!! I do hope and pray you get a sticky bean soon and dont have to go through all the IVF stuff. 
Thanks again hun


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> A one bed flat - oh my gosh!! that is going to take a bit of imagination to work with a baby. But then again a baby doesnt take up much space to start with and we can always move!! Which is exactly what DF wants to do. He wants to move back to Sevenoaks where he grew up but houses there are soooo expensive!!
> 
> Heavenly - you are seriously a pillar of strength for all of us!! I do hope and pray you get a sticky bean soon and dont have to go through all the IVF stuff.
> Thanks again hun

Bean could come in with us, which most parents do I think anyway for the first few months. After that? Who knows...but you know what? If it ever happens for us, it would be such a miracle and a longshot...who cares...he or she will be loved, we don't need a mansion. :flower:

Though a beach hut on Worthing seafront would be good...:rofl:


----------



## skweek35

I agree no mansion needed when a bean is on its way 

Beach hut - now we are talking!! :rofl: 

So how about a shack on the side of the M25? :rofl:


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> I agree no mansion needed when a bean is on its way
> 
> Beach hut - now we are talking!! :rofl:
> 
> So how about a shack on the side of the M25? :rofl:

I would prefer a burger van...ready made food...:rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

All bean needs is a cozy padded sock drawer to start!
:rofl::rolf:


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> All bean needs is a cozy padded sock drawer to start!
> :rofl::rolf:



Blimey we sound like Charlie's family in Willy Wonka..the original...loads of his relatives all sleeping in the same bed..:rofl:


----------



## skweek35

heavenly said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> I agree no mansion needed when a bean is on its way
> 
> Beach hut - now we are talking!! :rofl:
> 
> So how about a shack on the side of the M25? :rofl:
> 
> I would prefer a burger van...ready made food...:rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: DF would definitely agree with the burger van!! hehe 

And as for sharing the bed?? I dont think that is very condusive to corset wearing!! :rofl:


----------



## heavenly

Well ladies, I raided Boots today.

I already take Pregnacare Original and Royal Jelly, so I bought some C0 Q10 100mg today, blimey, not cheap! Will get them on Amazon next time...keep reading great stuff about them, especially for older ladies and egg quality. Also bought OmegaMum, Naturally Sourced Omega 3 & 6, for the same reason!  

And am definitely going to ring this acupuncture lady and start seeing her, I know another lady who has been TTC for ages, started acupuncture...and bingo!! Can't hurt...well it might hurt...all those flippin needles....:rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> Well ladies, I raided Boots today.
> 
> I already take Pregnacare Original and Royal Jelly, so I bought some C0 Q10 100mg today, blimey, not cheap! Will get them on Amazon next time...keep reading great stuff about them, especially for older ladies and egg quality. Also bought OmegaMum, Naturally Sourced Omega 3 & 6, for the same reason!
> 
> And am definitely going to ring this acupuncture lady and start seeing her, I know another lady who has been TTC for ages, started acupuncture...and bingo!! Can't hurt...well it might hurt...all those flippin needles....:rofl:

I have heard about co q10. Yes it's expensive $$$ (£££ for you ladies)
Let me know how it goes. I have thought about trying it. I don't take any supplements except my prenatals (darn I need to take that! Reminded myself-this is why I don't a bunch of stuff--I forget!)

As for acupuncture I love it. Use it for back pain. Haven't been in months but would for an extra fertility boost if this takes too long!

I generally take a nap during my sessions


----------



## medic76097

LOVE LOVE LOVE the Naughty Nuns tag!! Awesome!! Glad everyone is still chatty after Vday!! I JUST got my ++++ OPK today at noon, so Im super excited and will be off the computer for a few days... I have some BDing to do ;)


----------



## skweek35

Medic - if you would like to add it to your sig, here is the link 

Just remember to change the curly brackets for box brackets again 


{IMG]https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/NaughtyNun.png[/IMG}


----------



## bbear690

Went to boots and got myself some ov strips, will start testing Sunday I think and see if I ov, been spotting last few days, bit of brown blood on a pad yesterday but nothing this morning, really hoping I get caught, I had the Merina coil for 5 years so hope it hasn't messed my body up :(


----------



## bbear690

Getting to know you ;) 


Don't know If this has been done but I will start 

Names Becky 30 married to Tim 36
We live in Exeter Devon
Been together 11 years married 2 1/2
3 children Aimee 10 Millie 7 Ellis 5
TTC number 4 :)

Work : teaching and mealtime assistant at a primary school, mainly work with a little boy with cp he is 6 and a little cutie :) he is leaving next term though so I will be very sad :( he is going to a special needs school that can cater to his needs so he will have lots of fun :)

I enjoying reading, just read midwife on call and now reading catching babies

I am a home girl, I do go out to have fun a few times a year but I much prefer being in with the hubby with a nice film and chocolate :)


----------



## skweek35

Ok I think I will go ahead and formally introduce myself too. 

Name: Carla - almost 36 years (birthday on Tuesday) 
Partner: Steve - 36 years 
We live in Gravesend Kent but want to move to Sevenoaks. 
I am originally from Cape Town, South Africa. Moved here almost 9 years ago. Really miss the weather and friends but quality of live here is much better so dont intend to return anytime soon. 
No children as yet 
Godmother to 2 beautiful boys - Jarred 6 and Rylan 3 months
Work: I am teaching at a local school. My currently class are really hard work. 

I love reading and have just finished 'Ice Cream Girls' by Dorothy Koomson and just started reading 'Happily Ever After' by Harriet Evans. 

I do enjoy going out but equally enjoy quiet nights in with my man!!


----------



## bbear690

Couldn't resist peeing on my new ov strips lol

Got my first ever second line, not as dark as the tester line but still there is a line lol

Wish is was on a hgc one but I am just happy that I got a line lol :) 

Not sure when to do another one, shall I wait til tomorroew or 12 hours ?


----------



## skweek35

Becky you can POAS every time you need to pee!! 
Go for it, you know you want to!! hehe 
Test date?


----------



## bbear690

skweek35 said:


> Becky you can POAS every time you need to pee!!
> Go for it, you know you want to!! hehe
> Test date?

I've put 7th march to test 

Got one test upstairs that I have to resist peeing on til then lol


----------



## skweek35

I am thinking of getting a few cheapie tests - just to satisfy my POAS addiction!! :haha:


----------



## bbear690

I got my pg tests from Poundland, you get 2 in a pack they are pink dye ones


----------



## skweek35

poundland selling pregnancy tests?? Never seen them in that shop. If only I knew this earlier when I was in town. I could have scrounged around to find some dirt cheap ones!!


----------



## bbear690

If yours doesn't have any could always get some for you and post :)


They are the same ones the use at the health clinic I think, they look the same


----------



## skweek35

ooohhhh, I will try get into town again in the next few days. Will most likely be Monday though - when I'm back at work. 
Thanks for the offer hun. Will let you know when I've been in there.


----------



## heavenly

Oooh how exciting, is this like Blind Date? :rofl:



Name: Lou 46 engaged to James 35 (cougar alert!) :blush:
We live in Worthing, West Sussex
Been together 8 years
No children YET...
Adoring aunty to 2 nephews (16 & 4) and 1 niece (19)
Godmother to my best friend's daughter who is 1


Work : 3 1/2 days a week at a small engineering company (admin), my older sis works there as well, it's mainly guys working there and they are all great. I have been a legal and medical sec for years but for now am taking it easy...as I am an old crock now! :haha:

I love watching things like

Sherlock
Whitechapel
Criminal Minds
The Mentalist
Desperate Housewives
Corrie and Emmerdale


We are massive footie fans and support the same team...luckily....we watch footie a lot....he is a lucky man!!!

I thank goodness for Sky Plus as we can go out for lovely long walks...we do that every weekend and have just joined the National Trust...it's official, we are a couple of old farts. :rofl:


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
This is my first signature. I love it!!! 

Me: Kat, Age 34
Hubby: Mason
Together for 2years, married after 2months

house wife, used to be a life coach and yoga instructor. quit when our beloved puppy was attacked and killed by an off-leash dog and i was beyond devastated. 

TTC #1 after MC

live in Austin, TX

Thank you all of you for your support and humor. I love having humor in my life. I send light to all of us that our BFPs are already here or will be shortly!!!


----------



## KatM

medic76097 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the Naughty Nuns tag!! Awesome!! Glad everyone is still chatty after Vday!! I JUST got my ++++ OPK today at noon, so Im super excited and will be off the computer for a few days... I have some BDing to do ;)

Baby Dust!!!


----------



## skweek35

I'm loving the 'blind dates'!! hehe 

I have told my nail lady she needs to join up with us. She is great!! She told me today that she is 5 weeks 5days preggers. 
About 2 months ago I gave her the last of my :D OPK's. It looks like they did the trick as that was the cycle she got her :bfp: 
Hoping she will find this thread and join the naughty nuns!! 
Hope you dont mind me inviting a friend in here


----------



## heavenly

KatM said:


> Hi Ladies,
> This is my first signature. I love it!!!
> 
> Me: Kat, Age 34
> Hubby: Mason
> Together for 2years, married after 2months
> 
> house wife, used to be a life coach and yoga instructor. quit when our beloved puppy was attacked and killed by an off-leash dog and i was beyond devastated.
> 
> TTC #1 after MC
> 
> live in Austin, TX
> 
> Thank you all of you for your support and humor. I love having humor in my life. I send light to all of us that our BFPs are already here or will be shortly!!!

I am so sorry for both your losses. Is that your wonderful pup in the pic? :hugs:



skweek35 said:


> I'm loving the 'blind dates'!! hehe
> 
> Hoping she will find this thread and join the naughty nuns!!
> Hope you dont mind me inviting a friend in here

All are welcome in the Church of Barry White...[-o&lt; :rofl:

Say congrats to your friend from all the naughty nuns. :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

GD GD 

:rofl: DF has been really funny tonight - saying that he wants royalties for every time the naughty nun pops up on here :rofl: I asked him how is he going to regulate this - he said he will find a way!! :rofl: Got to love DF!!! 
He finds it really cute the way she is spreading the love!! 

How is everyone doing? 
Got many plans for the weekend??


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> GD GD
> 
> :rofl: DF has been really funny tonight - saying that he wants royalties for every time the naughty nun pops up on here :rofl: I asked him how is he going to regulate this - he said he will find a way!! :rofl: Got to love DF!!!
> He finds it really cute the way she is spreading the love!!
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> Got many plans for the weekend??

Royalties? :coffee: We may chuck him a bone every now and then to keep him quiet. :rofl:

Our plans....lie ins....and lots of walking!! :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

:rofl: 'or 2'?? you are being very generous!!! :rofl: 

I wish I could have a quiet weekend like yours!! I would love to get out for walks - along long sandy beaches - with warm weather - and oh dont forget lots of radient sunshine!!


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> :rofl: 'or 2'?? you are being very generous!!! :rofl:
> 
> I wish I could have a quiet weekend like yours!! I would love to get out for walks - along long sandy beaches - with warm weather - and oh dont forget lots of radient sunshine!!

Don't know about warm weather,:wacko: but it's pretty mild at the mo. We sometimes walk along the beach or walk round little villages nearby and go off and explore.

What are you up to then? Abseiling? Rock climbing? Pot holing? Go on...make my weekend seem boring. :rofl:


----------



## KatM

Thank you heavenly for your sweetness. 

Yes, that is my beloved puppy Piccola. 

When is your next O?


----------



## heavenly

KatM said:


> Thank you heavenly for your sweetness.
> 
> Yes, that is my beloved puppy Piccola.
> 
> When is your next O?

What a sweetheart!! :hugs:

Well I am 3DPO so I am in the dreaded 2WW now!! Next O should be around 13th March. How about you? xx


----------



## heavenly

Read this on another part of the forum...my goodness...how true this is!

*What Nobody Told Me About Trying to Conceive*

-That unprotected sex doesn't necessarily lead to pregnancy. (duh!)

-That the longer I try to conceive, the more pregnant women spring up around me.

-That living my life in 2 week increments would be the normal thing to do.

-That I would wish we had started trying to conceive earlier.

-That my friends' pregnancies would start to make me sad instead of happy.

-That women who do get pregnant are so very blessed!

-That a group of "strangers" who I will probably never meet, have now become my "best friends" when it comes to trying to conceive.

-That talking about sex with fellow women who are trying to conceive would be so easy.

-That one day all of this will make me stronger.

-That I would have NO TOLERANCE for pregnant women's complaints about morning sickness, weight gain, etc.

-That no one I know would have any understanding as to how I feel.

-That infertility is not as rare as I was led to believe.

-That this would be, by far, one of the hardest things I will ever have to go through.

-That I HAVE to have sex even though I don't feel like it, but because my fertility monitor says HIGH or PEAK.

-That I would feel stupid and naive for thinking a pregnancy would occur "when it was supposed to".

-That answering questions (and usually lying) about pregnancy or family plans would hurt so badly

-That I would meet such a wonderful group of people online, that I can share my sorrow, frustration and fears with.


----------



## Abby75

:dust: to everyone, let's hope for some luck from the nun's :haha:
Kat. Sorry to hear about your furbaby :cry: 

Heavenly. That list is so true :blush:

Afm, at 1 dpo already feeling the start of the TTW. Ebay is my worst enemy, made me buy 50 opk tests (supplier of nhs tests) for only £8 :happydance: but now my poas addiction is cold turkey for at least 12 days :nope: ...........can't ........make........it .......that......Long


----------



## KatM

Heavenly,
I am 3DPO too!!! Looks like we are in the same exact boat. I plan on holding off testing as long as possible until I can't wait any longer. 

Abby,
Thanks you. We are all in the 2WW!!! Baby dust to us all.


----------



## heavenly

Abby - don't make me put you over my knee and get the crucifix out....don't stress yourself out....try not to test until as late as poss. Or you could just ignore me...most people do. :rofl:

Kat - 2WW buddies, or WW2 as my mate calls it. :haha:


----------



## Abby75

:rofl: heavenly, I'm my own worst enemy. But, I promised myself to wait this month! 
Wish everyone lots of sticky :dust: and laughter. FXd


----------



## Bonnie1990

Wow...time for me to catch up!

Bonnie-30, DB Mark 44 together almost a year-met on Match.com :haha:
I have a daughter Sienna 17, son Patrick 19 and he has a daughter Payton 12 weeks
yup I'm a grandma

his kids are Jacob 14, Meghan 10 and Emma (or stitch/626 from Lilo & Stitch movie) 8

I work as a reimbursement analyst in a hospital patient finance department. I am going to school online for my bachelors in healthcare management. 8 classes left after this semester.
the plan is for me to be a stay at home mom and finish school so this bean needs to stick soon because my job is getting really old!

i like reading (except for school), tv and walks/hikes. there are lots of great parks and rail trails for walking here.

i think school and ttc was biting off more than i can chew-i had no idea i would be so consumed by it. it was never a thought 20 years ago

im 6 dpo today...tempted to poas in the am even though i know it is absurd.:dohh: Especially since i think i am out this month. 

Had a rough couple of days. my dd had a fight (row i think you brits call it-lol) with db and she moved out today to go to her dads. im so upset she is gone. i am hoping that db and i work through this but i may need to find an apartment for a few months so she doesn't have to change schools as dad doesn't live in same area as us. So today she packed and moved :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## arnz09

Hey girls im a v-day o'er too :flower: yay!

Just wondering if any of you are getting cramps 4dpo? 

Ive been getting them on and off today down low at the front and a little to the left, also aching tops of my legs. Not terribly painful but enough to be uncomfortable, esp if I carry DD around (shes 2)


----------



## KatM

arnz09 said:


> Hey girls im a v-day o'er too :flower: yay!
> 
> Just wondering if any of you are getting cramps 4dpo?
> 
> Ive been getting them on and off today down low at the front and a little to the left, also aching tops of my legs. Not terribly painful but enough to be uncomfortable, esp if I carry DD around (shes 2)

No cramps for me, but I sware I FEEL pregnant. I read on the internet today that some people do get sign as early as 3DPO, so you might be having uterine stretching cramps or implantation cramps. Most people say it takes about a week, but I found people saying their DR. said it can be as quick as 3 days. 

Bonnie, So sorry about your DD and you DB not getting along. That SUCKS and sounds majorly stressful. I hope it all works out and that you don't have to move. 

Heavenly, it really is a 2WW going both ways. I intend that it is our last 2WW before our BFPs!!!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey Ladies,

Glad to see most of you are in your 2ww. I am here trying not to feel sorry for myself. I know it is only a month but I feel like it is a waste of an egg. I am trying not to be anoid at DB becouse I think we could of worked something out. Ahh well it's done I proably O yesterday I have had positive OPKs Thursday and Friday. He is definatly feeling better, more tender than painful. With men it always the end of the world when They are in pain.

I don't feel like a Official naughty Nun because I am out :cry::nope: this month, but I know I will get there lol.

So about me
Charmaine 32 DB Obiy 29
No children yet, they are on there way lol

I am family Support Officer in my local Childrens Centres, I mainly support vunerable families.

My passion and my business

I am also a Birth Doula since 2007 I have been at around 14 births. I have 2 clients coming up one due next week on 23rd Feb and the other 7th March.

I am also Pregnancy Yoga teacher qualified last year 2 classes in Childrens centre 2nd one starts Monday.

Yes I am around a lot of pregnant women but I am used to it now and see them as speading there :dust: with me so not upsetting to be around them I feel blessed.

Also as I am out this month next month will still be our 6 month TCC. 

I love reading, Watching Sci Fi on TV and hanging out with friends. I also love to Travel.


----------



## bbear690

I woke up this morning with a sick feeling and sniffy nose

Hope it's a good sign :) 

Also got backache and low under belly weird feeling 


Probably just flu coming knowing me lol


Will still keep humping the hubby :):)


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> Bonnie-30, DB Mark 44 together almost a year-met on Match.com :haha:
> I have a daughter Sienna 17, son Patrick 19 and he has a daughter Payton 12 weeks
> yup I'm a grandma
> 
> his kids are Jacob 14, Meghan 10 and Emma (or stitch/626 from Lilo & Stitch movie) 8
> 
> Had a rough couple of days. my dd had a fight (row i think you brits call it-lol) with db and she moved out today to go to her dads. im so upset she is gone. i am hoping that db and i work through this but i may need to find an apartment for a few months so she doesn't have to change schools as dad doesn't live in same area as us. So today she packed and moved :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

What a wonderful large family you both have! :hugs: I am sorry about DD, par for the course with families, fall out, make up etc etc..and at 17.....you are at war with most people. I am sure things will sort themselves out. :hugs:



arnz09 said:


> Hey girls im a v-day o'er too :flower: yay!
> 
> Just wondering if any of you are getting cramps 4dpo?
> 
> Ive been getting them on and off today down low at the front and a little to the left, also aching tops of my legs. Not terribly painful but enough to be uncomfortable, esp if I carry DD around (shes 2)

Welcome Arnz! :flower: I am 4DPO but no symptoms, I did have cramps and aching a bit last cycle though, so am going to ignore everything this month until I am late, I already have a few grey hairs appearing, don't want more!! You are in good company here! :hugs:



KatM said:


> No cramps for me, but I sware I FEEL pregnant. I read on the internet today that some people do get sign as early as 3DPO, so you might be having uterine stretching cramps or implantation cramps. Most people say it takes about a week, but I found people saying their DR. said it can be as quick as 3 days.
> 
> Heavenly, it really is a 2WW going both ways. I intend that it is our last 2WW before our BFPs!!!

Some people that got pregnant do know very early on so how amazing if you were, keeping every crossed for you hun!! :happydance: Oh and I concur...this is our last 2WW, good plan!! :coffee::happydance:



Lotus Womb said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Glad to see most of you are in your 2ww. I am here trying not to feel sorry for myself. I know it is only a month but I feel like it is a waste of an egg. I am trying not to be anoid at DB becouse I think we could of worked something out. Ahh well it's done I proably O yesterday I have had positive OPKs Thursday and Friday. He is definatly feeling better, more tender than painful. With men it always the end of the world when They are in pain.
> 
> I don't feel like a Official naughty Nun because I am out :cry::nope: this month, but I know I will get there lol.
> 
> So about me
> Charmaine 32 DB Obiy 29
> No children yet, they are on there way lol
> 
> I am family Support Officer in my local Childrens Centres, I mainly support vunerable families.
> 
> My passion and my business
> 
> I am also a Birth Doula since 2007 I have been at around 14 births. I have 2 clients coming up one due next week on 23rd Feb and the other 7th March.
> 
> I am also Pregnancy Yoga teacher qualified last year 2 classes in Childrens centre 2nd one starts Monday.
> 
> Yes I am around a lot of pregnant women but I am used to it now and see them as speading there :dust: with me so not upsetting to be around them I feel blessed.
> 
> Also as I am out this month next month will still be our 6 month TCC.
> 
> I love reading, Watching Sci Fi on TV and hanging out with friends. I also love to Travel.

First of all, you ARE an official Naughty Nun, I want none of that crap here....did you manage to BD at all last few days? It only takes the once, I always read people that get pregnant a couple of days before O!

What a wonderful person you are, birth doula, helping vulnerable families? If you don't deserve to get pregnant, then none of us do!! :hugs:



bbear690 said:


> I woke up this morning with a sick feeling and sniffy nose
> 
> Hope it's a good sign :)
> 
> Also got backache and low under belly weird feeling
> 
> 
> Probably just flu coming knowing me lol
> 
> 
> Will still keep humping the hubby :):)

Mmm, I am liking those symptoms...yes, still keep thumping...sorry humping him....:winkwink:...and keep us posted! x

AFM, well nice lie in this morning, though OH went to bed early last night and feels a bit off this morning...men...I probably tired him out last week, my heart bleeds. :coffee:

I am having a cut and a colour today so will be pampered for a couple of hours, bliss!!

Love you all! xx


----------



## skweek35

heavenly said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: 'or 2'?? you are being very generous!!! :rofl:
> 
> I wish I could have a quiet weekend like yours!! I would love to get out for walks - along long sandy beaches - with warm weather - and oh dont forget lots of radient sunshine!!
> 
> Don't know about warm weather,:wacko: but it's pretty mild at the mo. We sometimes walk along the beach or walk round little villages nearby and go off and explore.
> 
> What are you up to then? Abseiling? Rock climbing? Pot holing? Go on...make my weekend seem boring. :rofl:Click to expand...

Well my weekend start with a very quiet Friday night watching the last :cry: ever :cry: episode :cry: of :cry:Hustle!!:cry: I will so miss Micky Bricks:cry::cry::cry: :haha: 

This morning we had a lovely long lie in!! 
I am having my hair done this afternoon followed by a DF's snooker mates wedding reception tonight. 
Tomorrow will be dead boring - planning lessons and marking books oh and dont forget setting targets for the children in my class!!! 

I would much rather spend tomorrow walking in the countryside with DF!!


----------



## skweek35

heavenly said:


> Abby - don't make me put you over my knee and get the crucifix out....don't stress yourself out....try not to test until as late as poss. Or you could just ignore me...most people do. :rofl:
> 
> Kat - 2WW buddies, or WW2 as my mate calls it. :haha:

:rofl: get the crucifix out!!!:rofl: 
So now nuns, where do we get a really cheap supply of HPT's?? I feel a major POAS addiction coming on :haha: 



Bonnie1990 said:


> Wow...time for me to catch up!
> 
> Bonnie-30, DB Mark 44 together almost a year-met on Match.com :haha:
> I have a daughter Sienna 17, son Patrick 19 and he has a daughter Payton 12 weeks
> yup I'm a grandma
> 
> his kids are Jacob 14, Meghan 10 and Emma (or stitch/626 from Lilo & Stitch movie) 8
> 
> i think school and ttc was biting off more than i can chew-i had no idea i would be so consumed by it. it was never a thought 20 years ago
> 
> Had a rough couple of days. my dd had a fight (row i think you brits call it-lol) with db and she moved out today to go to her dads. im so upset she is gone. So today she packed and moved :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Wow what a family you have there!! but as I say - always room for one more!!! 
Tell me about it - school, TTC, family!! always something going on. And who said life/TTC was easy?? I never realised that most of my thoughts would be TTC related - will this help? Is this cutting my chances?? 
:hugs: I agree - 17 = very difficult years - I too was extremely emotional at that age - always fighting for family!! 



arnz09 said:


> Hey girls im a v-day o'er too :flower: yay!
> 
> Just wondering if any of you are getting cramps 4dpo?
> 
> Ive been getting them on and off today down low at the front and a little to the left, also aching tops of my legs. Not terribly painful but enough to be uncomfortable, esp if I carry DD around (shes 2)

My friend who is 5wk 6 days now is still getting ovarian pains. Turns out it is very common as once the egg has left the ovary a cycst is formed and that is what is hurting - perfectly normal. 



Lotus Womb said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I don't feel like a Official naughty Nun because I am out :cry::nope: this month, but I know I will get there lol.

Well of course you are a naughty nun - will get that link up for you again so you can add her to your sig if you would like. 



bbear690 said:


> I woke up this morning with a sick feeling and sniffy nose
> 
> Hope it's a good sign :)
> 
> Also got backache and low under belly weird feeling
> 
> 
> Probably just flu coming knowing me lol
> 
> 
> Will still keep humping the hubby :):)

OOHHH those signs sound good to me!! 
FXed we get loads of loved up BFP's!!


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> :rofl: get the crucifix out!!!:rofl:
> So now nuns, where do we get a really cheap supply of HPT's?? I feel a major POAS addiction coming on :haha:

I use ClearBlue Fertility Sticks but I think you can get cheap ones off Ebay, what about amazon as well?

Well, I was reading Fertility Friend and some good facts on there for those of us who think we may have missed the window.


*With the corrected data, the most probable days for intercourse to result in pregnancy have been found to be one or two days before ovulation.

They show that intercourse on the few days before ovulation and the day of ovulation itself are the days most likely to result in conception. *


----------



## MommyH

I'm so devastated :cry: Looks like I won't get a 2ww after all this month according to my chart. My body must be heading back to being annov. like it always used to be :cry: With all the horrible O pain and that amazing EWCM I had this cy...it all meant nothing :cry: Second cycle of clomid was a complete bust, now what to do? I want to lay in bed all day and cry :cry:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Just back from having my hair done!! I'm looking gorgeous again!!!:happydance: 

Heavenly - I actually ordered about 20 HPT's off ebay for about £3!! Cheap and cheerful!! 

MommyH - you arent out yet hun!!! It could be that your body is just gearing up to OV now. 
Hang in there hun. I know this is really difficult to take at the mo - it will all be fine in the end. :hugs:


----------



## heavenly

MommyH said:


> Second cycle of clomid was a complete bust, now what to do? I want to lay in bed all day and cry :cry:

:hugs: It may not be over this cycle!!




skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just back from having my hair done!! I'm looking gorgeous again!!!:happydance:


Me too! :coolio: Hideous weather though, typical!

Watching the Whitney funeral at the mo, not because I am morbid but because it's in a gospel church and they have the most amazing singers, really lifts your spirits, which I know sounds weird, but it does. I am not religious but if there was a gospel church near me, I would go!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

So more fighting with db today-pretty tame but i am highly emotional normally so i was a basket case:cry::cry::cry:

I see points on both sides...he thinks i enable her. I think I'm a mom.

We had our couples massage today that i booked for his valentines gift. I had requested a pregnancy massage but when she told me that one of the areas skipped was low back i said give me a regular one-i need it after all the lifting yesterday.....I already think my chances are low so....oh well 
i will i could say it was relaxing but no not really.

after i did notice some mild cramping. no spotting like IB though. TMI-very creamy and wet today. boobs are beginning to ache a bit-not tender to touch though.

i had worse cramping last month and ib so im not holding out for anything yet. 

oh yeah-stupid-poas this am-duh bfn:dohh::dohh:

i use www.early-pregnancy-tests.com
cheap cheap cheap
i dont know about international shipping but they do US & canada for sure.
they have the sensitive 10mcg tests too

well-off to do homework
hope all is well ladies
ttys!


----------



## arnz09

arnz09 said:


> Hey girls im a v-day o'er too :flower: yay!
> 
> Just wondering if any of you are getting cramps 4dpo?
> 
> Ive been getting them on and off today down low at the front and a little to the left, also aching tops of my legs. Not terribly painful but enough to be uncomfortable, esp if I carry DD around (shes 2)




Bonnie1990 said:


> My friend who is 5wk 6 days now is still getting ovarian pains. Turns out it is very common as once the egg has left the ovary a cycst is formed and that is what is hurting - perfectly normal.

Oh wow I never knew that thanks! :winkwink:


----------



## arnz09

KatM said:


> arnz09 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls im a v-day o'er too :flower: yay!
> 
> Just wondering if any of you are getting cramps 4dpo?
> 
> Ive been getting them on and off today down low at the front and a little to the left, also aching tops of my legs. Not terribly painful but enough to be uncomfortable, esp if I carry DD around (shes 2)
> 
> No cramps for me, but I sware I FEEL pregnant. I read on the internet today that some people do get sign as early as 3DPO, so you might be having uterine stretching cramps or implantation cramps. Most people say it takes about a week, but I found people saying their DR. said it can be as quick as 3 days.
> 
> Bonnie, So sorry about your DD and you DB not getting along. That SUCKS and sounds majorly stressful. I hope it all works out and that you don't have to move.
> 
> Heavenly, it really is a 2WW going both ways. I intend that it is our last 2WW before our BFPs!!!Click to expand...

3dpo sounds so early to symptom spot - I feel like a crazy person! I'm so trying not to but the symptoms they call to me!:haha:

The plan is if I don't get a temp drop like last cycle I'll test on 11dpo (Saturday)- 6 days to go! So nervous, I hate BFNs! As we all do!


----------



## Abby75

Not to be a poas pusher, ebay has tests super cheap, around £8 for 50 and with the one I use, you can have 50 tests but you decide how many opk or/and hpt. They supply to the nhs so they are good IMO. Not had any problems so far at least. Anyone wants the link just let me know. 

Bonnie sorry to hear about the extra stress Hun, wishing you lots of luck that it all gets resolved soon. TTC is stressful enough :hugs:

MommyH it's never over till the :witch: shows her ugly face 

You ladies are all so strong it's inspirational :hugs: Throwing more sticky :dust: to us all.

Afm, nothing much has happened, no symptoms (bit early really). Took the furbabies for a walk over the dales, was a bit cold but the sunshine managed to peek out. Counting the days down to testing now! 
Must remember to make pancakes Tuesday :haha:


----------



## bbear690

Aww I love taking my fur baby for a walk :) we had a 15 month old boxer called lolly :)

We alo have a cat called Meetio, Guinea pig sprinkle and Chilean rose terantula sparkles xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

we have a one year old (on 3/3-i delivered her!) chihuahua
Her name is Scoot

Mark feels so manly walking with her-this little dog with a pink collar and pink jacket with a pink fur rimmed hoodie! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha::haha:

sorry-i dont know why pics are sideways:shrug::shrug::shrug:
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.JPG
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 11









photo 2.JPG
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Abby75

:rofl: they are cute.

I have a bullmastiff, she is only 1 year old so has buckets of energy all day. She is helping to keep me busy :haha:


----------



## skweek35

bbear690 said:


> Aww I love taking my fur baby for a walk :) we had a 15 month old boxer called lolly :)
> 
> We alo have a cat called Meetio, Guinea pig sprinkle and Chilean rose terantula sparkles xx

Morning ladies. 

I really miss my fur babies!! I had a persian cross cat - called her skweek (hence my name). As kittens persians can't meow - they squeak. 

My mom got another puppy when skweek was just 6 weeks old so Skweek and Peppy grew up together! They were the sweetest pair. Seeing the 2 of them playing together was such a laugh!! 
I really miss them now! Yes I know I am sad!! :blush::haha::blush:


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> we have a one year old (on 3/3-i delivered her!) chihuahua
> Her name is Scoot
> 
> Mark feels so manly walking with her-this little dog with a pink collar and pink jacket with a pink fur rimmed hoodie! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> sorry-i dont know why pics are sideways:shrug::shrug::shrug:

She is the cutest thing ever. :rofl:



skweek35 said:


> bbear690 said:
> 
> 
> Aww I love taking my fur baby for a walk :) we had a 15 month old boxer called lolly :)
> 
> We alo have a cat called Meetio, Guinea pig sprinkle and Chilean rose terantula sparkles xx
> 
> Morning ladies.
> 
> I really miss my fur babies!! I had a persian cross cat - called her skweek (hence my name). As kittens persians can't meow - they squeak.
> 
> My mom got another puppy when skweek was just 6 weeks old so Skweek and Peppy grew up together! They were the sweetest pair. Seeing the 2 of them playing together was such a laugh!!
> I really miss them now! Yes I know I am sad!! :blush::haha::blush:Click to expand...

You're not sad, you silly moo, they are our babies! :hugs: I have a silver short haired tabby called Summer, she has Champions in her family. :coffee: I got her at 3 months and she is 9 now, she never goes out, which I like as I don't have to worry about her. if you have seen the Whiskas advert, that is the breed of cat but she is much more gorgeous! :blush:


----------



## Bonnie1990

pics of your fur babies too please. [-o&lt;
So cute!!!! :awww:


----------



## bbear690

Few pics :)

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i194/bbear690/DSC_0094.jpg

Lolly 

Lolly as a pup with Mille 
https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i194/bbear690/DSC_2036.jpg

Meetio in his bow tie on our wedding day 

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i194/bbear690/4595_201456400373_772480373_6894142.jpg

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i194/bbear690/DSC_1105.jpg


----------



## Bonnie1990

AWWWWWWWW!!!!!
what cuties!
I do miss my kitties...


Oh and i caved-curious because of temp spike-used a dollar store :bfn: of course :rofl::rofl::rofl: what did i really expect???](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## bbear690

I just ordered 10 pg tests from amazon for 2.58

I just know I will be poas when they arrive lol


----------



## arnz09

Hi girls, are there any of you with symptoms out here for 6dpo? Still so early huh!:winkwink:

My back and tops of my legs are aching, bit like af pains but not as severe (I get pretty intense af pains), craving heat pads!:haha: Last night when was wiping the bench my eyes really funny and dizzy too (prob tired) and I slept in til 10am and had a nap in the afternoon!:sleep:


----------



## arnz09

Bonnie1990 said:


> AWWWWWWWW!!!!!
> what cuties!
> I do miss my kitties...
> 
> 
> Oh and i caved-curious because of temp spike-used a dollar store :bfn: of course :rofl::rofl::rofl: what did i really expect???](*,)](*,)](*,)

Wow Bonnie that is a HUGE temp spike! FX for you :flower:


----------



## Bonnie1990

arnz09 said:


> Hi girls, are there any of you with symptoms out here for 6dpo? Still so early huh!:winkwink:
> 
> My back and tops of my legs are aching, bit like af pains but not as severe (I get pretty intense af pains), craving heat pads!:haha:

dpo8....i have had a few mild cramps/twinges starting yesteday after a massage. my bb's started to ache a bit last night but went away. oh i have been gassy all week :shy::rolleyes::oops::blush:

other than that and a huge temp spike today...still bfn of course


----------



## MommyH

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/6b51c522.jpg
:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: it's ALMOST as dark as the control line in real life and I'm sure it will be positive by this afternoon!!! Thank god I got more opks, I almost didn't test this morning but then thought what the hell :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I may O after all this cycle!!!


----------



## arnz09

MommyH said:


> https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/6b51c522.jpg
> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: it's ALMOST as dark as the control line in real life and I'm sure it will be positive by this afternoon!!! Thank god I got more opks, I almost didn't test this morning but then thought what the hell :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I may O after all this cycle!!!

That's awesome! yay for opks! :winkwink:


----------



## Bonnie1990

MommyH said:


> https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/6b51c522.jpg
> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: it's ALMOST as dark as the control line in real life and I'm sure it will be positive by this afternoon!!! Thank god I got more opks, I almost didn't test this morning but then thought what the hell :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I may O after all this cycle!!!

at first glance i thought we had out first :bfp: but a pos OPK is an awesome start! have fun the next few days! :sex::sex::rofl::rofl:
we will see you again when you come up for air!:wohoo::wohoo:

:dust::dust:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies - I really shouldnt be here - I have so much work to do for tomorrow!! 
Landed up looking after my best friend and 2 godsons! Her hubby had to go to work. I told him I cant sit there all day as I too have work to do. I got there at 10:30am with his comment being I wanted to leave 20minutes ago!! :grr::ignore::ignore::ignore: 
He arrived home at 6pm!!!! I could have slapped him!!! He is just sooo selfish at times!!! 
So I will love and leave you all for now and hopefully see you all in the week. 

mommyH Get off here and go :sex: !!! 

bbear - your furbabies are gorgeous!!! 

I wish I had electronic copies of my pics of my furbabies. Will have to ask my DF to scan the pics in. 
Will post them as soon as I've done that


----------



## Abby75

Gogo mommyh :sex: :sex: FXd for you :happydance:


----------



## KatM

arnz09 said:


> Hi girls, are there any of you with symptoms out here for 6dpo? Still so early huh!:winkwink:
> 
> My back and tops of my legs are aching, bit like af pains but not as severe (I get pretty intense af pains), craving heat pads!:haha: Last night when was wiping the bench my eyes really funny and dizzy too (prob tired) and I slept in til 10am and had a nap in the afternoon!:sleep:

I feel symptoms. Tired and hungry, but that is sometimes normal with me. Tiny bit of sore boobs for the last couple of days, but less today. Low back ache yesterday and the day before that. A couple of bouts of slight diziness when standing too quick. Two bouts of minor nausea. Lotiony CM. Hopefully these are good signs.

MommyH, Congrats on your OPK!!! Time to BD for the next few days:happydance:

BBear and Bonnie, I love the pics. They are so precious. I miss my furbaby soooo much. My DH had to walk our little girl on her pink leash with her pink collar, much like the little chihuahua.


----------



## MommyH

We have been :sex: every day for the last week and will continue to for the next few days :happydance: I'm so excited to catch my love bug this cy!!! I thought I would never O :rofl: I hate that it's 2 days late but sooo happy it's finally here :wohoo: thank you all for your support I adore you freaky naughty nuns :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

If you want to add the freaky naughty nun to your sig just say!! 
I am sure I can find the link again! 
Let me see if I can find it for you quickly


----------



## skweek35

There we go!! Help yourselves 

Just remember to change the curly brackets for box brackets again 


{IMG]https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/NaughtyNun.png[/IMG}


----------



## Abby75

https://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/r614/sharna75/c7857ee1.jpg

My furbaby:kiss:


----------



## bbear690

Aww she is lovely Abbi :)

what do you think she will be like with a newborn? 
Lolly is so clumsy bless her and mental, i am hoping she will be ok with a baby, she is fab with my other children but sometimes knocks them over if she gets excited, they know when to move out the way now lol


----------



## Abby75

She is my gentle giant, still a bit silly sometimes but she has been around very young children since the start, she even plays tug of war with a friends chihuahua (which looks really funny) :haha: so hopefully it should be ok, but ofc would never leave any pet alone with a child. 

:dust:


----------



## bbear690

i totally trust lolly 100% with my kids, she is just a big clumsy mummet sometimes lol

She always knows when ones of us is poorly and will give you the best doggy cuddles :):)

i think she will be fab with a baby :) again, would never leave her alone with it but i know she hasn't got an aggressive bone in her


----------



## Abby75

Your boxer looks soooo gorgeous, they seem to have the same temperament as mastiffs, you just fall in love with them. 

Don't think I'm as hopeful this month now. I'm only 5 dpo and had some really weird cramping today. It seems far too early to be anything positive, maybe having had a cold recently has messed up my cycles. FXd it just turns out to be something I've eaten. 

Anymore symptoms from those of you further along?


----------



## Bonnie1990

9dpo today
Bfn on my last sensitive test 
No real signs to speak of 
Have had a few minor cramps and twinges since Saturday after massage.
No IB signs 
Boobs have ached a bit a couple of times but not tender or swollen
Maybe a bit tired since I am caught up on sleep
Bloated feeling today (funny that that is on my ticker today)


I had more cramping and IB last month so who knows

Af due on Sunday. Sunday!! Can you believe it already?


----------



## bbear690

I keep feeling sick :/ even was a little bit in my mouth earlier after having a cup of tea


----------



## Bonnie1990

bbear690 said:


> I keep feeling sick :/ even was a little bit in my mouth earlier after having a cup of tea

How many dpo?


----------



## bbear690

I dont know lol

Coil removed 22nd jan, had a bleed straight away for 5 days then bleed 7th feb for 4 days 

Got told I could get pg straight after removal even with the bleeding but not getting my hopes up :/


Going to test Wednesday and if not will go by the 7th feb bleed


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dis you have a minera? I had a copper t removed in July but that has no hormones. I went on the pill right away for 6 months and finished last pack jan 2.
I had copper t for 10 years so I am hoping there are no residual problems. I never had any difficulties with it. Just a bit heavier than normal period.


----------



## bbear690

Yeah I had Mirena, had it for 5years x


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, back from work but still have paper work to do. 

I also had a mirena coil - was removed last year March. Had it in for almost 3 years. 

Abby - your furbaby is gorgeous!!! I sometimes wish I had a bigger back garden so I could have a bulmastive or rottie!! I just love them!!!


----------



## bbear690

sorry but totally OT lol

Bloody dog, just ate the heal off my favorite Pink shoes :( gutted lol

had them out as did a little dress up for dh and dogs decided to have a munch

she is def in the Dog house today

also my little lady is off school today as after getting her ready for school she decided to be sick all over the kitchen floor :( she is currently laid on the sofa wathcing tom and jerry :)


----------



## bbear690

oooh another thing lol

loads of brown blood today?? a big blob in my knickers and also loads when i wipe????

ib bleed do you think??

if i go by the 7th bleed it would be around the right time?


----------



## Bonnie1990

bbear690 said:


> oooh another thing lol
> 
> loads of brown blood today?? a big blob in my knickers and also loads when i wipe????
> 
> ib bleed do you think??
> 
> if i go by the 7th bleed it would be around the right time?

Idk. If you go by 7th that puts you on cd15 today. More like ov time than ib.


----------



## Abby75

As far as I know, IB can be anytime from 5-11 dpo not sure on the amount. Some people say a few spots, others more, some pink blood, some brown. I think every woman is different, so hard to say for 100%. FXd for you :dust:

Hope your LO feeling better soon. Being off school and watching your fav cartoons works magic :winkwink:

Awwww your dog just got your favorite shoes mixed up with the ones you dont want anymore, was just giving you a really good excuse to buy a new pair! :haha:


----------



## heavenly

Naughty Naughty Nuns...:winkwink:..how the Devil are you? :devil: :hugs:

I need to catch up on the thread so apologies I haven't done that yet. :flower:

I have been proactive, yes I have! :happydance: Well at my age, I don't have time to be fannying about, unfortunately! :wacko: Just ordered some Bee Propolis Mega Strength and L'Arginine....more money....:wacko:... and I saw an acupuncturist for a consult yesterday. Lovely lady, told me she has had a lot of success with ladies and fertility, including older ladies.

I told her the meds and supplements I am on, I need to keep a food diary for a week, be completely honest and write down about my cycles, which I do anyway. First sesh with her is next Thurs, I see her every week for 6 weeks, then it's monthly. Said she will follow through with me until I finish taking Clomid and if I am not pregnant by then, she will work closely with me whether I have IUI or IVF etc.... 

She was very pleased with my FSH but said I need to get my AMH done so we can see what we are dealing with. So I rang the Agora Clinic and I am getting that done next Friday, at least that will tell me the quality of my eggies.

So, feeling positive I am doing what I can! :thumbup:

What DPO is everyone, I need an update. I am 6DPO, no symptoms.

Also, how long has everyone been TTC? I know I'm probably the longest at 4 years, what about everyone else?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Good job heavenly!

Afm. 10dpo. No s/s really. Had more last month. Bfn of course. Why do I bother:duhh:


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> Good job heavenly!
> 
> Afm. 10dpo. No s/s really. Had more last month. Bfn of course. Why do I bother:duh:

No point worrying about no symptoms. Every month we all think we have loads of symptoms and it ends with a BFN...so no symptoms does not necessarily mean it's a bad thing. :winkwink:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yeah. Not too worried about s/s. I really followed them and thought for sure I was last month so I felt like an idiot when I had to tell DB witch came. 
So I'm not even going there this time. 

I was really tired this morning. Could not get up to go to the gym after a full nights sleep-up only one time to pee. And was late to work to boot! I was dragging more ass than a dog with worms!:rofl::rofl:

( had to throw that out to you dog lovers-it cracked me up so bad when I heard that!)


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> I was really tired this morning. Could not get up to go to the gym after a full nights sleep-up only one time to pee. And was late to work to boot! I was dragging more ass than a dog with worms!:rofl::rofl:
> 
> ( had to throw that out to you dog lovers-it cracked me up so bad when I heard that!)

Nicely put. :rofl: 

How long have you been TTC, Bonnie?


----------



## Bonnie1990

This is my 2nd cycle. January was straight off the pill. 
So I'm hoping my body is back on track
I tell you I love my chart! It is so cool to see the similarities between the two months!


----------



## bbear690

i am so confused about ova dpos lol

just going to go with the flow (nice pun)

will just going to enjoy trying for a while and see where i am in a few months, if not pg i will start charting etc 

:) 

doggy poo is speckled pink pmsl :)


----------



## Abby75

:rofl: pink speckled poop and dragging ass :rofl:

Glad to hear you got a lot of positive things going on heavenly FXd for you :hugs: :dust:

AFm, 6 dpo today, only symptoms is tiredness :sleep: yesterday had some cramping, but think that's more to do with something I ate.
Me and OH have been actively trying for 3 cycles as I only found out at the end of 2011 that I was able to (long story). I've not been on any contraception for about 15 years. My Doctor advised us to try naturally for the first 6-12 months, keeping a chart of bbt and cm. (printing off my fertility friend) So, if unsuccessful, can take the info and go from there. I've not told anyone we are trying, so you ladies have been helping me so much! :hugs:


----------



## bbear690

Dog having a real bad day today lol was upstairs putting away kids clothes and heard rustling came down stairs and she is in the bin ......grrrrrrr


----------



## Bonnie1990

Abby75 said:


> :rofl: pink speckled poop and dragging ass :rofl:
> 
> Glad to hear you got a lot of positive things going on heavenly FXd for you :hugs: :dust:
> 
> AFm, 6 dpo today, only symptoms is tiredness :sleep: yesterday had some cramping, but think that's more to do with something I ate.
> Me and OH have been actively trying for 3 cycles as I only found out at the end of 2011 that I was able to (long story). I've not been on any contraception for about 15 years. My Doctor advised us to try naturally for the first 6-12 months, keeping a chart of bbt and cm. (printing off my fertility friend) So, if unsuccessful, can take the info and go from there. I've not told anyone we are trying, so you ladies have been helping me so much! :hugs:

15 years!! Do spill if you have the time and don't mind sharing...I am curious now!


----------



## heavenly

Abby75 said:


> Me and OH have been actively trying for 3 cycles as I only found out at the end of 2011 that I was able to (long story). I've not been on any contraception for about 15 years. My Doctor advised us to try naturally for the first 6-12 months, keeping a chart of bbt and cm. (printing off my fertility friend) So, if unsuccessful, can take the info and go from there. I've not told anyone we are trying, so you ladies have been helping me so much! :hugs:

Well after such a long wait, so pleased for you that you can start trying now! :hugs:


----------



## KatM

Heavenly,
Good job on being so proactive. Very smart. Sounds like you are covering all angles.

BBear,
Sending you light on this challenging day.

Abby,
I am very curious as well. Please share if you are comfy.

AFM, I am 7DPO with symptoms. My gum bled for the first time ever today. I have back cramps, slight dizziness yesterday and boobs feel "different". This is my 2nd cycle TTC. I got pregnant the 1st cycle and had a blighted ovum.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fx'd Kat!

And all of us naughty nuns too!
:dust:


----------



## Abby75

Kat, FXd those symptoms sound promising. :dust:

Some of it a bit hard to talk about but can give a shortened version.

When I was 15 my Doctor told me that due to illness I would not be able to have children, but because of painful heavy AF I was put on the contraceptive pill. When I was 21, I decided to stop taking it and see if my AF would be ok. Everything was fine till I got pregnant :wacko: I didn't know I was pregnant till I MC (9 weeks). So back at Doctors, now I have a super low chance of it happening again, the MC was because my body just couldn't maintain the pregnancy. 3 MC later over the years, 2 operations and a new Doctors surgery, i should be able to try and if we are not successful can look into it with the extra info in about 6-12 months. All through it my OH was so supportive and is my best friend. Now he is crazy excited that it might work for us! :haha:


----------



## MommyH

Hey girls can someone look at my chart for me? Am I just having a slow rise or did I maybe not O, or do you think I might get a temp jump tomorrow? Thanks! Just trying to figure out when we can take a break from :sex: lol


----------



## Bonnie1990

Abby-
What a roller coaster you have been on! To be so optomistist and not jaded or appear angry is an amazing thing (not saying you never have been)
I truly hope this new doctor is the one to be able to help you!:dust:
And thank you for sharing


----------



## Bonnie1990

MommyH said:


> Hey girls can someone look at my chart for me? Am I just having a slow rise or did I maybe not O, or do you think I might get a temp jump tomorrow? Thanks! Just trying to figure out when we can take a break from :sex: lol

First of all-you two are a freakin Sex Machine!
It's any wonder neither of you have keeled over with that schedule!:rofl:

I'm gonna guess that maybe tomorrow you will see a spike with those pos OPK gotta happen soon. So I'd you haven't I'd at your about to so a break maybe safe now! 

Happy sleeping! :rofl:


----------



## MommyH

Lol we have never been like this until I got my script for clomid, now that I finally know I'm O'ing after 8 years of not, I want to be sure we make our best attempt to catch it :rofl: I get so many o signs early on that we start too early and end up :sex: every day for weeks! We were going to do every other day till first signs of o then every day till it was a day or two past o....yea I'm sore now!


----------



## heavenly

KatM said:


> AFM, I am 7DPO with symptoms. My gum bled for the first time ever today. I have back cramps, slight dizziness yesterday and boobs feel "different". This is my 2nd cycle TTC. I got pregnant the 1st cycle and had a blighted ovum.

Blimey, talk about being the old timer on here, in age AND TTC, had no idea everyone had only just started! I feel like everyone's grandma now. :wacko: :rofl:

Sorry about your first cycle. :hugs: But I must say, those symptoms sound VERY promising!! :happydance:



Abby75 said:


> When I was 15 my Doctor told me that due to illness I would not be able to have children, but because of painful heavy AF I was put on the contraceptive pill. When I was 21, I decided to stop taking it and see if my AF would be ok. Everything was fine till I got pregnant :wacko: I didn't know I was pregnant till I MC (9 weeks). So back at Doctors, now I have a super low chance of it happening again, the MC was because my body just couldn't maintain the pregnancy. 3 MC later over the years, 2 operations and a new Doctors surgery, i should be able to try and if we are not successful can look into it with the extra info in about 6-12 months. All through it my OH was so supportive and is my best friend. Now he is crazy excited that it might work for us! :haha:

Bless you. What a strong brave person you are!! :hugs: What an exciting journey you and your OH are on now!! x



MommyH said:


> Hey girls can someone look at my chart for me? Am I just having a slow rise or did I maybe not O, or do you think I might get a temp jump tomorrow? Thanks! Just trying to figure out when we can take a break from :sex: lol

I'm cr*p with charts, sorry....but sorry....no can do...I will not let you off from humping....carry on...:coffee:


----------



## Bonnie1990

But heavenly I still have you all beat!

I am a grandma!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> But heavenly I still have you all beat!
> 
> I am a grandma!! :rofl::rofl:

Oh yeah. :rofl:


----------



## MommyH

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Abby75

MommyH, sorry I'm quite new to charting so I can't be much help. :dust: that all the :sex: brings you a sticky bean!

It's true though what they say about age. "your only as old as you feel" and I'm planning on feeling younger for a long time yet :haha: My sister is a grandma, the LO calls me Great Aunt :haha:

Thank you for all the kind words :hugs: I have been through a lot of feelings over the years. Angry, frustrated, empty, hopeless and a lot of others. It was my OH that was always there and kept making me smile. Now, we are just looking forward, can't change the past.

Heavenly was spot on about it being exciting now :happydance:


----------



## KatM

Bonnie, Abby, and Heavenly,
Thanks for the well wishes. 

Grandma Bonnie, you made us all laugh. Have things settled down at home with DH and DB?

Heavenly, you are the best and we are all sending baby dust your way. I have heard great things with acupuncture. 

Abby, thanks for sharing your story with us. It is inspirational how you are handling yourself and I feel so hopeful for you. So good to hear what a great DH you have. You are so strong!


----------



## Bonnie1990

KatM said:


> Bonnie, Abby, and Heavenly,
> Thanks for the well wishes.
> 
> Grandma Bonnie, you made us all laugh. Have things settled down at home with DH and DB?
> 
> Heavenly, you are the best and we are all sending baby dust your way. I have heard great things with acupuncture.
> 
> Abby, thanks for sharing your story with us. It is inspirational how you are handling yourself and I feel so hopeful for you. So good to hear what a great DH you have. You are so strong!

hahah-maybe i should change my screen name to grandma bonnie :rofl::rofl::rofl::jo::jo::jo::jo:

Things have calmed down in the sense that DD moved out :cry::cry::cry:
I dont know if it will help but i have asked that DB come to one of her counseling sessions tomorrow evening. if not for anything else that they can say what they want to say with out me being the mediator. Im tired of being in the middle. DD seems happy for now...her father is bribing her with a puppy so :brat:

anyway it will be intersting......things are just way to quiet here now:shrug:

so tired today-its gonna be an early night.

choices choices....which test to i pick for the am? :rofl:
Dollar store or Internet Strip?:tease:
I am holding out on the FRER until sunday if my temp doesnt crash!:af:


----------



## KatM

Bonnie,
Update us immediately on your results in the morning.

So sorry DD moved out and that your ex pulled the ultimate move, puppy. I hope DB agrees to go to the counselor. Being in the middle is never a great place to be.

Lots of babydust to you!!!


----------



## heavenly

Abby75 said:


> It's true though what they say about age. "your only as old as you feel" and I'm planning on feeling younger for a long time yet :haha: My sister is a grandma, the LO calls me Great Aunt :haha:
> 
> Thank you for all the kind words :hugs: I have been through a lot of feelings over the years. Angry, frustrated, empty, hopeless and a lot of others. It was my OH that was always there and kept making me smile. Now, we are just looking forward, can't change the past.
> 
> Heavenly was spot on about it being exciting now :happydance:

Well a customer at work today thought I was 30......that made my day! I have always looked young for my age, probably to do with genes on my mum's side and that I am ridiculously immature. :blush:

We are your BnB family now, so you are stuck with us!! :hugs:





KatM said:


> Bonnie, Abby, and Heavenly,
> Thanks for the well wishes.

How are you feeling today, anymore symptoms?? :happydance:




Bonnie1990 said:


> Things have calmed down in the sense that DD moved out :cry::cry::cry:
> I dont know if it will help but i have asked that DB come to one of her counseling sessions tomorrow evening. if not for anything else that they can say what they want to say with out me being the mediator. Im tired of being in the middle. DD seems happy for now...her father is bribing her with a puppy so :brat:
> I am holding out on the FRER until sunday if my temp doesnt crash!:af:

First of all, I think it's a good idea she has moved out...a bit of clearing the old head is needed, a bit of space. Secondly, great idea about OH going along to DD's counselling sesh, communication is so important, FXd it brings them closer together. :hugs:

Good girl holding out...I am not going to test til I am a day late which is 2 March! But if I suddenly start throwing up everywhere, I may test then. :rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

KatM said:


> Bonnie,
> Update us immediately on your results in the morning.

:bfn: as expected :rofl: but i appreciate your enthusiasm!



heavenly said:


> How are you feeling today, anymore symptoms?? :happydance:

feel about the same. although achey in my hips and low back-upper back is achy too, also was yesterday but i worked out arms and back monday-but it doesnt feel like exercise sore....think im feeling too lazy for gym today...wish i could say the nausea i feel is a good sign-but i think i just need to eat some breakfast :rofl:



Bonnie1990 said:


> I am holding out on the FRER until sunday if my temp doesnt crash!:af:

i never said im holding out completely-:haha: saving the best for last---i still have internet cheapies to dip! :rofl:


heavenly said:


> First of all, I think it's a good idea she has moved out...a bit of clearing the old head is needed, a bit of space. Secondly, great idea about OH going along to DD's counselling sesh, communication is so important, FXd it brings them closer together. :hugs:

all i am hoping for is a chance for them to speak in the same room and say what they want, without me having to feel like i need to jump in on either side.....i am not expecting miracles...

Have a great day you naughty ladies (even though some of you have already been at it for hours! silly time difference!


----------



## bbear690

Bfn today but expected it as can't work out my date 

Will try beginning of march, got 9'tests now sat in the draw lol so will have to fight the urge to pee on them


----------



## Bonnie1990

bbear690 said:


> Bfn today but expected it as can't work out my date
> 
> Will try beginning of march, got 9'tests now sat in the draw lol so will have to fight the urge to pee on them

your a better woman than i am!
i have an IC for each day and a frer if needed sunday! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
what a dork i am!:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## heavenly

bbear690 said:


> Bfn today but expected it as can't work out my date
> 
> Will try beginning of march, got 9'tests now sat in the draw lol so will have to fight the urge to pee on them

I haven't bought any cheapies, it would be tempting to test loads each month, and that would do my tree in.

I have 2 FRERs at home so I am leaving them til beginning of March.


----------



## Abby75

You ladies are always so nice :hugs: thank you.

Bonnie, sorry to hear about DD moving out, but maybe for the best. Really good idea to have your OH in her session, might help them work through some things. Shame on her father buying her a puppy, it's not going to help resolve anything. Got my FXd for you :hugs: 

Kat you had anymore symptoms? 

Bbear, I'm sure you can do it. Have you been charting?


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh naughty nuns - I'm away for 1 day and look at all you have left me to read up on!! :haha: 
As I really shouldnt be on here right now (I'm at work) I will catch up tonight if I get time otherwise will be tomorrow night. 
Hope you are all well. 
Be good!! (or at least if you cant be good - be good at it!!) :haha:


----------



## MommyH

Okay if I go MIA its because I killed my chart and my thermometer and I went into hiding GRRRRRRRR!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

MommyH said:


> Okay if I go MIA its because I killed my chart and my thermometer and I went into hiding GRRRRRRRR!!

Ummmm what happened?


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> Oh my gosh naughty nuns - I'm away for 1 day and look at all you have left me to read up on!! :haha:
> As I really shouldnt be on here right now (I'm at work) I will catch up tonight if I get time otherwise will be tomorrow night.
> Hope you are all well.
> Be good!! (or at least if you cant be good - be good at it!!) :haha:

Oh stop pretending to be working, you might as well come on here again. :rofl:



MommyH said:


> Okay if I go MIA its because I killed my chart and my thermometer and I went into hiding GRRRRRRRR!!

Oh dear.....what's happened. :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

So back from a meeting at 11:30 and i was so hungry I was shaky feeling. Scarfed my sandwich, applesauce, peaches, and fruit juice in like 10 min!


----------



## MommyH

M just not getting a normal temp rise and it's driving me bonkers!! I have never had a slow rise and it has me all confused of I even O'd :(.....and I'm b!tchy


----------



## KatM

Heavenly,
Haven't you heard that 40 is the new 30? Good that you look young and keep young spirited. When are you planning on testing?

Bonnie,
Thanks for the update. I see you "real" testdate will be Sunday with the FRER. Big appetite is a good sign.

Mommy, 
Hang in there girlie.

Abby,
What's going on for you?

AFM, thanks for inquiring about my symptoms ladies. Does almost bursting into tears because my boobs do NOT hurt, count as a symptom? DH had to console me this morning. Sore BBS were my big clue when I was pregnant the first time, but that did not occur till DPO13. 

Besides that I slept like crap, not like me, and am exhausted. Mild headache, not like me. Starving, very much like me, but seems even more extreme than usual. Low back ache, but started doing a new phase of P90X2 this week, so don't know if it is because of muscle soreness. Trying to stay patient and know I have zero right not to be at this point. Sending baby dust to us all.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi Ladies

Well I have missed you all been a crazy few days. I am sure I was going to Ovulate on Friday last week but my temps have there own plan. As you know I thought I was out so maybe not. DB knee not 100% better but much better than a week ago. Not really going to count this month but you never know. I am sure the Damn OPK's were positive last Thursday and Friday :shrug: today my temps are still under the coverline. CM in and out of watery but CP seems to be medium ish. Last month after O I was creamy the next day. My cycles are never later than 32 day but average 29 day so we shall see. I seem to have alot of watery CM.

Getting a little worried that I won't O at all :nope:

I have checked my Themometer when I felt hot later in the day and temp was up so that seems to be ok. This body driving me crazy smh. I have given up on the OPKs this cycle. Just gotta :sex: on a hit and miss basis as long as it is watery. 

How are you all and are you testing 

:dust:


----------



## bbear690

Ok just went to the loo and my pants look like I have wet myself, had a feel and I am so wet down there, really watery cm

Hubby's gonna feel like he is on a water slide later lol


Seriously though anyone had this, does this mean I might be ovulation soon or I have ?... 

Thanks :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

MommyH said:


> M just not getting a normal temp rise and it's driving me bonkers!! I have never had a slow rise and it has me all confused of I even O'd :(.....and I'm b!tchy

I am not an expert but it does look odd. Some of your pre-o temps are high otherwise it would make sense. Have you tried searching ff to compare similar charts? Hugs 


KatM said:


> Heavenly,
> Haven't you heard that 40 is the new 30? Good that you look young and keep young spirited. When are you planning on testing?
> 
> Bonnie,
> Thanks for the update. I see you "real" testdate will be Sunday with the FRER. Big appetite is a good sign.
> 
> Mommy,
> Hang in there girlie.
> 
> Abby,
> What's going on for you?
> 
> AFM, thanks for inquiring about my symptoms ladies. Does almost bursting into tears because my boobs do NOT hurt, count as a symptom? DH had to console me this morning. Sore BBS were my big clue when I was pregnant the first time, but that did not occur till DPO13.
> 
> Besides that I slept like crap, not like me, and am exhausted. Mild headache, not like me. Starving, very much like me, but seems even more extreme than usual. Low back ache, but started doing a new phase of P90X2 this week, so don't know if it is because of muscle soreness. Trying to stay patient and know I have zero right not to be at this point. Sending baby dust to us all.

 I was sore again this morning in my hips and low back. I worked out upper noddy the other day and was sore yesterday but none of the soreness feels like excersise sore. Not a tired today but I was yesterday. Sleeping ok. Had a baby dream the other night. I am now debating on making an order for more tests. They have ones to check your fsh levels but you need to do it on cd 3-5. If I wait for af I won't get them in time. If I don't get af I don't need them. Arghhhhh!


Lotus Womb said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Well I have missed you all been a crazy few days. I am sure I was going to Ovulate on Friday last week but my temps have there own plan. As you know I thought I was out so maybe not. DB knee not 100% better but much better than a week ago. Not really going to count this month but you never know. I am sure the Damn OPK's were positive last Thursday and Friday :shrug: today my temps are still under the coverline. CM in and out of watery but CP seems to be medium ish. Last month after O I was creamy the next day. My cycles are never later than 32 day but average 29 day so we shall see. I seem to have alot of watery CM.
> 
> Getting a little worried that I won't O at all :nope:
> 
> I have checked my Themometer when I felt hot later in the day and temp was up so that seems to be ok. This body driving me crazy smh. I have given up on the OPKs this cycle. Just gotta :sex: on a hit and miss basis as long as it is watery.
> 
> How are you all and are you testing
> 
> :dust:

I'm testing on a daily basis because I have no willpower! :rofl::rofl:



bbear690 said:


> Ok just went to the loo and my pants look like I have wet myself, had a feel and I am so wet down there, really watery cm
> 
> Hubby's gonna feel like he is on a water slide later lol
> 
> 
> Seriously though anyone had this, does this mean I might be ovulation soon or I have ?...
> 
> Thanks :)

Water slide:rofl::rofl: I started cracking up at my desk when I read that!
Sounds like o time to me!


----------



## MommyH

Yes I tried, I could only find ONE :( 

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/708f5807.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/7cc39661.jpg


----------



## Abby75

MommyH, that looks like a slow rise to me, with o on cd18/19. I am no expert though. Just keep on temping:hugs:

Bbear I laughed so hard as waterside:rofl: sounds like fertile cm to me :dust:

Lotus, watery can be fertile so keep on :sex: FXd for you :dust:

Kat, it's really hard trying to wait it out, I'm sure we all get impatient :hugs: I drive myself silly quite often :haha: FXd :dust: 

AFM, on 6 dpo, I had what I think was IB, since then, nothing much else (aside from my normal obsessing) other than slightly tender breasts. I keep promising myself not to test until AF due, but the week is going soooooo slooowwwww :muaha:


----------



## Bonnie1990

wow mommy-thats looks quite similar to yours!

i think counseling went good....they had a chance to air stuff out
just got home but i cant tell if db is really pissed, really tired or a combo...i am leaning towards a combo.....not saying very much.
but thats ok because i am just emotionally drained. 
i was not saying much but was of course the only one crying...i would say its hormones but hell-its my normal:cry::cry:


----------



## KatM

Abby,
FX that it was IB. That would be soooo exciting.

Bonnie,
Glad that DB went to the session with DD. It's okay to cry. You care very much. Also, good for you that you aren't takiing DB's moods personal.

MommyH,
I don't know how to read a chart.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Thanks Kat...its hard not to take personal. He barely spoke this morning. Trying to give him some space

Abby-sure hope that was ib!

Afm-bfn and cramping this morning. :shrug:


----------



## Abby75

Bonnie, really glad that it went well at sesh. I'm sure your db will come round soon, he might just need a little time since I'm guessing it's not easy on him either. This is all steps in the right direction and sounds promising. 
You are being very strong, some tears in very stressful situations is perfectly normal. I can't imagine being stuck in the middle of it all. We are all thinking of you and wishing you well. :hugs:


----------



## MommyH

Got my crosshairs today! :yipee: hoping I have a good chance!!! Hope you all don't mind me sticking around even though I didn't o on vday like I thought I would :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

MommyH said:


> Got my crosshairs today! :yipee: hoping I have a good chance!!! Hope you all don't mind me sticking around even though I didn't o on vday like I thought I would :)

Yeah! Now you and oh can take a well deserved break!!:rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Bfn but big temp spike......hmmmmmm


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies :hugs:

TFIF! :coffee:

Going to Norwich tomorrow to spend the weekend with my best mates and my god-daughter, she is 1 and adorable!

I am 9DPO with no symptoms, apart from the odd twinge here and there, which I got last cycle, so I am completely ignoring them and will do until I am day late!

Flipping heck, ordered some DHEA yesterday, keep reading about it, helps re eggs etc...cost me a fortune!! the supplements I am taking! :wacko: Just call me Rattle. :coffee:

Love you all, must fly! xx


----------



## KatM

Have so much fun Heavenly!!! 

Bonnie, fxed.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yo Squeek!
Where the hell are you girl! :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

I'm here!!! 
Sorry I've been MIA!! Had a really busy week with work and birthday and training and weight watchers!! and DF still wants me!!! oi oi saveloy!!! :haha: 
I so agree with heavenly!!! TFIF!!!! 
Time to catch up!! 
I feel like I've missed out on soooo much here 

Well I think I'm about 10DPO today - and absolutely NO signs!!! Not even my usual sore BB's!!! 
Had the occasional abdominal twinge but nothing like I usually get by this time of my cycle!! WTF is going on?? haha: who ever knew a nun to swear as much as I have just done!! :haha:) 
I'm tempted to test in the morning - but only because I received my cheap HPT's!!! I have about 25 HPT's. 
DF is going out really early in the morning so I might just test while he is out. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## skweek35

Well just took me hlaf an hour to catch up on all the action I missed!!! 
I really do need to make sure all my planning is done this weekend so that I don't miss out on the weeks action!! 

Abby - thanks for sharing your personal story - I do feel for you. I was told at 17 - good luck to falling pregnant! Just what you dont want to hear at that age! Every girls dream to have a baby one day!! OR at least that was my dream!! Never realised just how difficult this journey would be!! 
Thanks for acknowledging me in your sig!! I must admit it was DF who eventually came up with this design. :haha: 

All - you were all talking about how old you all are - well we are only as old as the men we feel!! Now where is our cougar?? :rofl: How old are we now?? 
That would make me almost 37 instead of just 36!! But in my head I'm only 21!! 

MommyH - :happydance: for OV confirmation!!! 
How do you keep that sort of sex routine?? I would have been shattered by the 3rd day!!! :rofl: 

Heavenly - I am now on cycle 11!! SO have a bit of experience here - if only that accounted for something in this journey!! 

Bonnie - so glad to hear tht the household is more peaceful. I can imagine just how diffulcult this time is for you!! Torn between you DD and OH!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Am I reaching here?

Triphasic Pattern and Pregnancy


----------



## MommyH

Haha I was worn out but determination won over my tiredness :rofl: it wouldn't have been such a fricken marathon if I had just O'd when I was supposed to!! Oh well it's got me super excited for this cy :wohoo:


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> Abby - thanks for sharing your personal story - I do feel for you. I was told at 17 - good luck to falling pregnant!
> 
> All - you were all talking about how old you all are - well we are only as old as the men we feel!! Now where is our cougar?? :rofl: How old are we now??
> That would make me almost 37 instead of just 36!! But in my head I'm only 21!!
> 
> Heavenly - I am now on cycle 11!! SO have a bit of experience here - if only that accounted for something in this journey!!

Sorry you had to go through that at early age! :hugs:

Cougar...present and correct....and reporting for duty......siiiiiirrrrrrrrrr! :telephone:

I wish length of TTC did count for something....I would have The Waltons by now...:rofl:





Bonnie1990 said:


> Am I reaching here?
> 
> Triphasic Pattern and Pregnancy

I haven't a scooby what that means, I am sure someone more intelligent than me will answer! Not on this thread obviously......:coffee::rofl:



MommyH said:


> Haha I was worn out but determination won over my tiredness :rofl: it wouldn't have been such a fricken marathon if I had just O'd when I was supposed to!! Oh well it's got me super excited for this cy :wohoo:

FXd for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Abby75

Was wondering why it was so quiet in here :haha: 

Skweek, sorry to hear you were so young too. Thank you for everyones kind words. :hugs:

Mommyh glad to see your getting a break, can just imagine you walking down the street, like a person recently back from a horse riding holiday (vacation) :haha:
FXd all your "hard work" gets you a :bfp:

Heavenly, enjoy your weekend :) How much DHEA are you taking?

AFM, 9/10 dpo (midnight here) same symptoms as before. Not feeling very confident but it's just the TWW blues. 

:dust: everyone


----------



## skweek35

Morning all you Naughty Nuns!!! 

Hey Bonnie - at least one smarty pants in this thread - :haha: if you temps stay that high - then yes defo triphasic!! 

How is that horse riders walk coming along - :rofl: Sorry couldnt resist that one hehe 

Hey heavenly - yup we could sure as hell have 2 football teams going!! Although I would prefer the rugby teams!!! :rofl: quiet partial to those rugby legs and bums!! :blush: 

Yup I was really young, but suppose that has given me lots of time to come to grips with the diagnosis. Unfoturnately only met DF 4 years ago. In hind sight I think we should have started TTCing earlier. 
But cant live in the past so will make the most of the time we have and keep practicing!!! 

AFM - feeling really grotty this morning - really thick/sore throat. I think I might be coming down with laryngitus again!! Teachers perk!! :haha: 
Well I decided to test this morning - just to see how the cheap tests work - and no surprise BFN. But I'm only 11DPO today (I think) so a few more days before AF is due. 
So will wait out and see what happens this next week. 

Hope you all have a fab weekend


----------



## Bonnie1990

so confused this morning ladies....
someone who looked at my chart last night said that she was positive i ov on 14 instead of 11 as f had me at

when i changed the ff setting it changed!

advanced says 11
research & FAM say 14
opk says 13

so since 50% of the charts say 14 that makes me 11 DPO today instead of 14

no wonder i have been BFN--i have been testing crazy early!

i thought af was due tomorrow-now not till wednesday

one more high day and i think chart will be triphasic-

also-if i did ov on 13 or 14 than my bd time is much more favorable

i am going to go bonkers with all this....chart is currently in research mode..


----------



## skweek35

if only these charts were easier to read!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

ain't that the truth!


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh!!! I cant believe my DF!!! 
He told me the other night that he is away for a week 12 - 16 March. I have just worked out that is the week I am meant to be OVing. I have just told him he can go on one condition he leaves me samples and I will get a home insemination kit. He told me he will freeze his samples!!! shame!!! :rofl: typical DF!!! 
Oh well will just have to have fun before and after he gets back.


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> Oh my gosh!!! I cant believe my DF!!!
> He told me the other night that he is away for a week 12 - 16 March. I have just worked out that is the week I am meant to be OVing. I have just told him he can go on one condition he leaves me samples and I will get a home insemination kit. He told me he will freeze his samples!!! shame!!! :rofl: typical DF!!!
> Oh well will just have to have fun before and after he gets back.

preseed-softcups and popsicles :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## julnasmama57

I Ov'd around Valentine's day! 4 more days until I'm testing!! So excited I've had some promising symptoms! Baby dust to all of u! Muahz!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Welcome to the naughty nuns club!


----------



## Abby75

Welcome julna. :dust:
I am hating these last few days, :wacko: 
Hope the :witch: doesn't catch me :cry:


----------



## julnasmama57

Thanks Abby I know these last few days seem to be the longest EVER! However the wait should be well worth it!


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie1990 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh!!! I cant believe my DF!!!
> He told me the other night that he is away for a week 12 - 16 March. I have just worked out that is the week I am meant to be OVing. I have just told him he can go on one condition he leaves me samples and I will get a home insemination kit. He told me he will freeze his samples!!! shame!!! :rofl: typical DF!!!
> Oh well will just have to have fun before and after he gets back.
> 
> preseed-softcups and popsicles :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

That sounds just a tad bit too cold for my mini, thanks. 
I also had visions of my mom coming round for a drink! let the mind imagine the rest - :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: eeeewwwww


----------



## skweek35

julnasmama57 said:


> I Ov'd around Valentine's day! 4 more days until I'm testing!! So excited I've had some promising symptoms! Baby dust to all of u! Muahz!

Welcome julnas!! 
Hope this is your month for a BFP!!


----------



## KatM




----------



## skweek35

Well done Kat!!!!! thats our first :bfp:!!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Wow Kat that's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Abby75

Woohoo congratulations Kat :happydance: wishing you a H&H 9 months :yipee::wohoo: :hugs:

Skweek, omg :rofl: trying so hard not to think about that one too much :haha: :icecream:


----------



## denburytrew

KatM said:


> View attachment 345234

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
CONGRATZ x


----------



## julnasmama57

Thanks skweek! I'm praying it will be! Also CONGRATS. KAT!! that's awesome!! I wish u a happy healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## skweek35

Abby75 said:


> Skweek, omg :rofl: trying so hard not to think about that one too much :haha: :icecream:

Oh my gosh!! :rofl: :icecream: :rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh!!! I cant believe my DF!!!
> He told me the other night that he is away for a week 12 - 16 March. I have just worked out that is the week I am meant to be OVing. I have just told him he can go on one condition he leaves me samples and I will get a home insemination kit. He told me he will freeze his samples!!! shame!!! :rofl: typical DF!!!
> Oh well will just have to have fun before and after he gets back.
> 
> preseed-softcups and popsicles :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds just a tad bit too cold for my mini, thanks.
> I also had visions of my mom coming round for a drink! let the mind imagine the rest - :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: eeeewwwwwClick to expand...

geez skweek! i would hope you would thaw the little buggers out first! :spermy::spermy::spermy::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## skweek35

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:DF says microwave them first!!! :rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl: 
nook the poor little :spermy: Shame cant do that too them!!! that will kill them


----------



## bbear690

Woop woop our first BFP congrats Kat :)


Really happy for you xx


----------



## skweek35

Hey Becky - how you doing?


----------



## Abby75

:rofl: :rofl: nooked :spermy: for the creation of super heroes :rofl: no metal on their disguises, it would cause sparks!

As you can see these last 2-3 days are driving me insane :loopy: I have resisted poas so far :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Abby75 said:


> :rofl: :rofl: nooked :spermy: for the creation of super heroes :rofl: no metal on their disguises, it would cause sparks!
> 
> As you can see these last 2-3 days are driving me insane :loopy: I have resisted poas so far :thumbup:

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::ninja::ninja::ninja::rofl::rofl::rofl::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb: Super Hero Spermys!!!! :spermy::spermy:


yeah--im a bit loopy as you can tell......:hissy::fool::tease::grr::loopy:](*,):confused::holly:


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie1990 said:


> Abby75 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: nooked :spermy: for the creation of super heroes :rofl: no metal on their disguises, it would cause sparks!
> 
> As you can see these last 2-3 days are driving me insane :loopy: I have resisted poas so far :thumbup:
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::ninja::ninja::ninja::rofl::rofl::rofl::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb: Super Hero Spermys!!!! :spermy::spermy:
> 
> 
> yeah--im a bit loopy as you can tell...... :hissy::fool::tease::grr::loopy:](*,):confused::holly:Click to expand...

:rofl: Creation of super hero :spermy: in the making!!!! :rofl: 

Me finks we is all goin a bit loopy!! hissy: :loopy: :fool: :tease: :holly: :grr: ](*,)


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abby75 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: nooked :spermy: for the creation of super heroes :rofl: no metal on their disguises, it would cause sparks!
> 
> As you can see these last 2-3 days are driving me insane :loopy: I have resisted poas so far :thumbup:
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::ninja::ninja::ninja::rofl::rofl::rofl::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb: Super Hero Spermys!!!! :spermy::spermy:
> 
> 
> yeah--im a bit loopy as you can tell......:hissy::fool::tease::grr::loopy:](*,):confused::holly:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Creation of super hero :spermy: in the making!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Me finks we is all goin a bit loopy!! hissy: :loopy: :fool: :tease: :holly: :grr: ](*,)Click to expand...

i dont get the jiggly boob one but she/it cracks me up! :holly::holly::holly::holly::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey Ladies,

Kat Big Congratulations for your BFP :happydance:

Well I have had a crazy Cycle OPK's said O was last Friday Temps are saying this Friday only just gone over the coverline. Good thing I thought I was out this cycle or I would be stressed. I dont' think I got the Egg so I am waiting for AF. However I am really interested in when AF will come because I never had a cycle past 32 days my Average is 29. Confusion all round but we will wait and see. 

I was called out on Wednesday night to my client who had a beautiful home birth called me at 10.30p.m baby boy arrived at 2.10a.m. She was amazing and though not planned she had the baby in the bathtub. The midwife was amazing and really hands off and told her pick up your baby from the water. It was beautiful. Wanted to share with you guys

I am looking forward to all the BFP to come lots of :dust:

xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Much confusion on my ov date too LW

And the birth sounds beautiful. I would live to do a water birth this time. But I doubt DB would agree to one at home...as awesome as that would be too

Thank you so much for sharing your experience. I feel like crying at the image


----------



## KatM

Thanks Girlies for all the congrats!!!

Much babydust to you all =)

Lotus, Home birth sounds wonderful, yet it doesn't feel right for me. It must be so amazing for you to witness the miracle of birth on a regular bases. I feel more comfy doing a natural birth in a hospital that caters to more naturally inclined mammas.

Abby, I POAS 2 days early. I could not hold out.

The rest of you crack me up with your booby, ninja, smileys, etc...

I feel like DH has super sperm, lol. He's 2 for 2.


----------



## MommyH

Congrats Kat!!!


----------



## Abby75

Ok I have just been reading "the truth about pregnancy symptoms" and I just laughed so hard! It's been around for a long time so may have seen it already. If not, here's the link https://www.kristensguide.com/Family/Pregnancy/pregnancy_symptoms.asp really funny read :coffee::haha:

I thought :holly: was like :sex: when not ovulating :blush: :shrug:


----------



## KatM

MommyH said:


> Congrats Kat!!!

Thanks MommyH:laugh2:

I only belong to two threads and on the one I was asked repeatedly about my 2WW symptoms. I wrote them out daily since I was lurking on the 2WW website obsessively. Just in case anyone is interested, here it is:


1DPO- Felt irritable, down and gloomy. Intuition told me I was pregnant. My mind told me it was way too early to know. Ate at midnight because I was so hungry even though I had already brushed and flossed. This never happensBut I did eat an early dinner and cookies for a snack, so blood sugar could have been way too low.

2DPO- I had slight nausea and a hot flash during martial arts class, thought I might be coming down with a bug. Felt slightly dizzy earlier in the day from standing up to quick. Also had watery CM. This rarely happens.

3DPO- Felt nothing different all day except I slept in and took two short naps (this happens sometimes). Then at 5, the pizza DH and I love was finished baking. Stood up out of a chair and felt dizzy. Then the pizza I had been craving made me nauseated and seemed very unappealing. I LOVE this pizza and we get it FedExed, so I forced myself to settle down and enjoy it. I did. Breast felt funky, but no pain. I examined both breasts trying to figure out what felt different, couldnt do it. Lower back hurts.

4-DPO- Had horrible sleep. Like horrible. There was a thunder and lightening storm happening, but beyond this I was restless. When sleeping on my stomach, my breast hurt slightly, but I could not pinpoint tenderness upon examination. My back is a bit crampy or achy. I had to blow my nose a couple of times, unusual. Feel a mild headache and feel slightly ill. Boobs feeling weird and left armpit hurt and then stopped. A bit gassy. Lower back hurts. Tired. Fell asleep twice after waking. White CM.

5-DPO- Slept well. Barely any breast pain, but still a tiny bit tender with some weird tingling sensations here or there. Slight congestion, but hubby has a cold. Lotion CM. Fatigued, but woke up early. Lower back slightly achy, but so does DH because of his cold. No concrete symptoms. High sex drive.

6-DPO- Slept horribly due to DH being ill and moving every 2 seconds. Breasts hurt slightly while sleeping on my stomach. 3 mild cramps on left side. Felt very energized despite having little sleep. Too hot in the morning and had to change even though the house was at the same temp it always is. Felt a bit light-headed. If DH wasnt so ill, would think this is a good sign. Had white CM when scooped. Breast feel different, but not painful. Low backache. High sex drive.

7-DPO- Slept okay. Felt some light cramps on my left side. Gum bleeding, this NEVER happens. Breast felt a tiny bit achy when I put on my bra. Very hungry. Back aches. Napped, but this is usual. Slight headache. Indigestion.

8-DPO- Slept like crap. Felt anxious. Woke up and wanted to eat at 5am. Almost burst into tears this morning because my BBS dont hurt. Slight congestion. Felt very hungry. Had to stop in the middle of yoga class to eat. Was famished by 11am. Very slight headache. Continued mild backache, but started a new exercise program. Woke up from a nap feeling a bit ill with slight indigestion. A bit dizzy. Headache, unusual for me, but not in the last week. Just feel sick and hungry. Weepy and indigestion. 

9-DPO- Slept for 9.5 hours and still tired. Hurt my BBS a bit to sleep on my stomach. Feel good besides this all morning. Dizzy when I stand up fast. Felt very mildly crampy and was afraid AF showed up, even though I NEVER get PMS. Cried in the bathtub. Feel a bit rundown in the afternoon. Chest hurts mildly. Very slight nausea and hungry as usual.

10-DPO- Slept okay and had very vivid dreams and believed I am pregnant in my dream. Breasts are more sensitive today. Morning nasal congestion. High sex drive. Burst into tears three times. Indigestion. Lotion CM (didnt check the last few days prior).

11-DPO- Woke up several times during the night 100% sure I am pregnant, but holding off on testing to 14DPO. Boobs were sore when I slept on my stomach, not so much in the morning though. I fell asleep twice at an all day workshop. Minor backache. Itchy down there for a tiny while.

12- DPO-Could not hold out on testing. BFP!!!


----------



## medic76097

OK... so... Im trying to stay calm, but I tested with a First Response Early Reader just about a half hour ago and a faint faint second line!! Of course I have now run out of tests and cant get into get more till tomorrow morning so Im driving myself nuts. I asked DH if he sees a second line and he goes " Yeah, Id say that its not dark enough to be positive.." I asked him if he sees a second line again and he replys "Yea, but like I said... It doesnt look like your ovulating" LOL I said "NO! This is a baby test!!" LOL I told him I want to wait till tomorrow to 'talk' more about it since Im not sure, but I think I am.... eeeekkkk 
Ill update tomorrow!! Faint line means +++ no matter how faint right?? it was within a minute of doing the test too


----------



## MommyH

Omg omg how exciting!! Can you post a pic?!


----------



## medic76097

So?? What do you think??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7692.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 9









IMG_7693.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## rainbowducks

I see a line!! Congrats!!


----------



## MommyH

I think you have a BFP :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## medic76097

I'm gonna retest tomorrow. Just my luck too... Figured I was totally put so I went and bought a few bottles of wine to prepare to not stress next month. Lol


----------



## skweek35

eeekkk help ladies, Did yet another cheapy HPT (I'm shaking as I type this up) and I see a faint faint 2nd line!! oh my gosh !!!
I'm in shock!! 
I had really sore bbs last and set a test out for this morning fully expecting to see only one line!!! I was also getting really strange pulling type pains in my pelvic area last night. Never had this before. 
I cant believe this!!! 
Will see if I can take a pic and post it.


----------



## MommyH

Omg two in one night :wohoo: post a pic skweek!!!


----------



## skweek35

My phone camera is crap!!! 
I cant seem to get a decent pic. 
Have just woken DF up to ask if he sees a very faint 2nd line and he says yes. So I told him that I will test again tomorrow morning.


----------



## medic76097

Yea!!! Congrats!! Lol. Sounds just like my night went tonight. I was going to wait but had one last test and figured I would just go ahead and use it since I was (and still kinda am) sure I'm getting af cramps. I didn't expect a + line at all! I'm happy for you! Super exciting. Let us know how testing goes from here.


----------



## skweek35

I definitely will!! I'm still really shocked!!! the only tests that have ever been positive are my OPK's. I still can't believe this!!! 

I have loads of tests upstairs but will wait till either tonight when I get home or tomorrow morning to test again. FXed I get a darker line!! 

Congrats on your :bfp: Medic!!!


----------



## skweek35

Will use a different HPT when I test tonight. Seeing that I use an internet cheapie this morning, I will use the Boots HPT tonight. Now just to remember to hold my pee till I get home!!! 
This could be fun!!


----------



## Abby75

Wow thiS is very exciting :happydance: I really hope you both get your :bfp: post pictures please if you can :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Wow medic & skweek! Congrats!

Afm I guess I am going with the later ov date as af didn't show yesterday and temp went back up a tad. Boobs started getting a little sore last night and went away. Back again now. Tested this am bfn but for about 30 seconds I swear I saw a faint hairline but it dissappeared. Has anyone ever heard of that before? This was on a rite aid blue dye that makes a + sign if pos so the lines are pretty fat unlike a frer. Oh well. Have another for the am. 

So wow-3 love babies so far! How awesome!


----------



## anna_xx

AF arrived last night, so im out :(


----------



## bbear690

Ooh how exciting all these BfPs, so happy for you all :)

I will stop testing now lol been testing every other day, going to Try and not test til Friday now 


Can't wait to see yours skweek


----------



## bbear690

anna_xx said:


> AF arrived last night, so im out :(

Sorry to hear that Anna xx have fun with lots of :sex: next month :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

anna_xx said:


> AF arrived last night, so im out :(

:hug:



bbear690 said:


> Ooh how exciting all these BfPs, so happy for you all :)
> 
> I will stop testing now lol been testing every other day, going to Try and not test til Friday now
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see yours skweek

Fx'd for you!


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh - hands shaking like a little leave in a thunderstorm!!! 
its real!! used a FRER and there are definitely 2 lines!!! just waiting for the camera to charge up and will load the pics 
(if I can figure out how to do that) eekk 
Help


----------



## bbear690

So happy for you hun xxxx


----------



## Bonnie1990

So excited for you!!!


----------



## MommyH

:wohoo:


----------



## skweek35

Check out the new addition to me sig!!! 
:winkwink:


----------



## bbear690

Love it Hun xxx congrats


----------



## skweek35

Ok so I hve now uploaded my evidence - but sorry playing the stupid woman card - how do I get my pic on here?? 
Must I download the pics to a site first and then to here?


----------



## KatM

Congrats Medic & Skweek!!! This is a very lucky thread.

Bonnie,
I have heard of a line showing up and disappearing. I think on the pee on the stick site. It doesn't count =(. Hopefully soon. Sore boobs are a great sign!


----------



## skweek35

[IMG]https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/baba/Picture140.jpg[/IMG] 


Has this worked?


----------



## skweek35

Kat - aka bump buddy??


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> [IMG]https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/baba/Picture140.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Has this worked?

Beautiful!


----------



## skweek35

Does it need to get any darker than that?? :happydance:


----------



## KatM

skweek35 said:


> Kat - aka bump buddy??

For Sure!!!

Those pics came out clear as can be!!! Congrats:happydance:


----------



## skweek35

KatM said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Kat - aka bump buddy??
> 
> For Sure!!!
> 
> Those pics came out clear as can be!!! Congrats:happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, 

Have you worked out your due date yet? 
I think I'm around Nov 21st.


----------



## Bonnie1990

KatM said:


> Congrats Medic & Skweek!!! This is a very lucky thread.
> 
> Bonnie,
> I have heard of a line showing up and disappearing. I think on the pee on the stick site. It doesn't count =(. Hopefully soon. Sore boobs are a great sign!

Yeah I'm sure I doesn't count. I looked every which way for it after lol. Even shined my iPhone flashlight up underneath lol
Boobs get sore before af so I'm not getting excited yet. If temp drop was implantation I still have a couple of days before hpt would show and I won't have any sensitive 10mIU until I get home tomorrow evening. They are due in the mail tomorrow but it's to far to run home for lunch lol. Oh well. What can I do except wait? Lol (and go crazy)


----------



## Abby75

:happydance: :wohoo: massive congratulations wishing those with positives a very happy and healthy 9 months. So excited for you all :hugs:


----------



## bbear690

I gave in and took a test, nothing but went back 20 minutes later and held it against the fish tank and I could see a really faint pink line..... Probably got line eye or evap but will test again on Thursday see what happens :)


----------



## skweek35

Shall we see how many naughty nuns we can get preggers?? hehe 
Becky a faint line is a :bfp: !! cant wait for you to test again on Thursday!!


----------



## KatM

Sky, think my due date is Nov 6th which would put yours at Nov 7th based on your ticker.

FXed Bonnie!

BBear, good luck tomorrow. A test must be read within 10 min or an evaporation line may appear.


----------



## bbear690

That's what I think Kat x will try again friday :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

No love bug for us :cry::cry::cry:

This naughty nun is not knocked up (YET)

Just bought coq10 to add to march cycle.


----------



## julnasmama57

Testing tomorrow! Hopefully another BFP is on the way!


----------



## Bonnie1990

julnasmama57 said:


> Testing tomorrow! Hopefully another BFP is on the way!

:dust: &. Fxd


----------



## Bonnie1990

Roll call.....where are you heavenly????


----------



## heavenly

Abby75 said:


> Heavenly, enjoy your weekend :) How much DHEA are you taking?

75mg micronised a day. x




julnasmama57 said:


> I Ov'd around Valentine's day! 4 more days until I'm testing!! So excited I've had some promising symptoms! Baby dust to all of u! Muahz!

Keep us posted!! x




Lotus Womb said:


> Good thing I thought I was out this cycle or I would be stressed. I dont' think I got the Egg so I am waiting for AF.
> 
> The midwife was amazing and really hands off and told her pick up your baby from the water. It was beautiful. Wanted to share with you guys

Sounds so lovely. Keep us posted re AF.






KatM said:


> View attachment 345234




skweek35 said:


> KatM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Kat - aka bump buddy??
> 
> For Sure!!!
> 
> Those pics came out clear as can be!!! Congrats:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun,
> 
> Have you worked out your due date yet?
> I think I'm around Nov 21st.Click to expand...


And to Medic!! 

HOLY CRAP!  I knew this thread would be lucky...WOOOHOOOO!!!!! :happydance::happydance: So happy for you all!!! :hugs: This thread is AMAZING!!!




Bonnie1990 said:


> No live bug for us :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> This naughty nun is not knocked up (YET)
> 
> Just bought coq10 to add to march cycle.

:hugs: 

AFM, had a wonderful time in Norwich, lovely weather, went for a lovely 4 mile walk in the countryside, my OH carried our god-daughter on his back for a good hour, it was so sweet, we passed a llama so he went off with her and chatted to the llama for ages. :rofl: It's weird, it should upset me, spending so much time with my one year old god-daughter, but it doesn't, I suppose it's because I still think it will happen for me. If it doesn't happen for me, I hope it doesn't effect anything with spending time with my best friend and my god-daughter, I would hate that. 

Well AF is due tomorrow, I am totally expecting it to, have had zero symptoms.


----------



## skweek35

I thought I had zero symptoms Heavenly!! and look at me - one knocked up nun!!! heeehee 
I still cant believe it has finally happened for me 
Been a bit of a frazzled day - on the phone with doctors and all re chicken pox that is rife in our school. 2 in my class off with it at the mo along with half of nursery!! 
But all is well as I have already had the spots!! :haha:


----------



## Bonnie1990

No symptoms doesn't mean much yet. Fx'd heavenly


----------



## heavenly

Thank you nunnies...but at my age.....it would be like getting a miracle from Lourdes......

Still, have to stay positive!


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> Thank you nunnies...but at my age.....it would be like getting a miracle from Lourdes......
> 
> Still, have to stay positive!

My friends daughter was sent to Lourdes this past summer
Go off for a dip yourself! Your closer!


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Thank you nunnies...but at my age.....it would be like getting a miracle from Lourdes......
> 
> Still, have to stay positive!
> 
> My friends daughter was sent to Lourdes this past summer
> Go off for a dip yourself! Your closer!Click to expand...

Why do I need Lourdes...when I have lovely.....Worthing beach..........:coffee: :rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Thank you nunnies...but at my age.....it would be like getting a miracle from Lourdes......
> 
> Still, have to stay positive!
> 
> My friends daughter was sent to Lourdes this past summer
> Go off for a dip yourself! Your closer!Click to expand...
> 
> Why do I need Lourdes...when I have lovely.....Worthing beach..........:coffee: :rofl:Click to expand...

I'd take any warm beach right now! :rofl:
That's what I need! A vaca!


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Thank you nunnies...but at my age.....it would be like getting a miracle from Lourdes......
> 
> Still, have to stay positive!
> 
> My friends daughter was sent to Lourdes this past summer
> Go off for a dip yourself! Your closer!Click to expand...
> 
> Why do I need Lourdes...when I have lovely.....Worthing beach..........:coffee: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd take any warm beach right now! :rofl:
> That's what I need! A vaca!Click to expand...

Well, it's Feb....and Worthing beach ain't no Miami I can tell ya. :rofl:


----------



## Abby75

I'm due AF tomorrow too, I've had a few symptoms but at this stage in the ttw Im not too hopeful. My temp hasn't gone down, but there is time yet.

Can't imagine how excited and happy the :bfp:s are! :baby: :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Thank you nunnies...but at my age.....it would be like getting a miracle from Lourdes......
> 
> Still, have to stay positive!
> 
> My friends daughter was sent to Lourdes this past summer
> Go off for a dip yourself! Your closer!Click to expand...
> 
> Why do I need Lourdes...when I have lovely.....Worthing beach..........:coffee: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd take any warm beach right now! :rofl:
> That's what I need! A vaca!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it's Feb....and Worthing beach ain't no Miami I can tell ya. :rofl:Click to expand...

Neither are the New York and Conneticut coast beaches either!
I'm thinking more like Bermuda or Cancuun! :rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Abby75 said:


> I'm due AF tomorrow too, I've had a few symptoms but at this stage in the ttw Im not too hopeful. My temp hasn't gone down, but there is time yet.
> 
> Can't imagine how excited and happy the :bfp:s are! :baby: :dust:

Hang in there and keep us posted! Fx'd still


----------



## KatM

Sorry Bonnie:cry: Last month was a stressful one for you. Hopefully you will be happy and calm this month and conceive with peace and love.

Heavenly, this is a lucky thread!!! Thanks so much for starting it. Keep faith. If your hormones are still good, there is hope. I know you were waiting to start IVF... how long are you waiting?


----------



## heavenly

Abby75 said:


> I'm due AF tomorrow too, I've had a few symptoms but at this stage in the ttw Im not too hopeful. My temp hasn't gone down, but there is time yet.

FX'd for you! xx




Bonnie1990 said:


> Neither are the New York and Conneticut coast beaches either!
> I'm thinking more like Bermuda or Cancuun! :rofl:

Mmmm, Barbados will do...went there 4 years ago...paradise!!! Let's go!!! :plane:


----------



## Bonnie1990

KatM said:


> Sorry Bonnie:cry: Last month was a stressful one for you. Hopefully you will be happy and calm this month and conceive with peace and love.
> 
> Heavenly, this is a lucky thread!!! Thanks so much for starting it. Keep faith. If your hormones are still good, there is hope. I know you were waiting to start IVF... how long are you waiting?

Thanks Kat--yes it was a bad month so it is probably for the best. I am sad that dd has moved and am worried but she is old enough to have input too so I have begun to accept she will not change her mind. With that will follow peace and has given DB and I more time together-although that sounds terribly selfish.

I am so happy for all of you with your love bugs and also admittingly a bit jealous.


----------



## Abby75

heavenly said:


> FX'd for you! xx

You too heavenly, hoping this is a lucky thread for you :thumbup:


----------



## KatM

"Thanks Kat--yes it was a bad month so it is probably for the best. I am sad that dd has moved and am worried but she is old enough to have input too so I have begun to accept she will not change her mind. With that will follow peace and has given DB and I more time together-although that sounds terribly selfish.

I am so happy for all of you with your love bugs and also admittingly a bit jealous. "

Bonnie,
It doesn't sound selfish to enjoy spending time with DB, especially when you are TTC. 

It is also very truthful to admit a bit of jealousy as we are all human and your BFP is something you want very much. I like how honest your are. I send you sooooooo much light that your BFP is arriving super shortly. I want very badly for everyone to have BFPs!!!

Your new living situation might be very condusive to conception. :happydance:


----------



## heavenly

KatM said:


> Heavenly, this is a lucky thread!!! Thanks so much for starting it. Keep faith. If your hormones are still good, there is hope. I know you were waiting to start IVF... how long are you waiting?

I am waiting to see what happens with 4 cycles of Clomid, I am on the second cycle. After that, the next stage will be choosing a clinic and discussing our options re invasive treatment. I am getting my AMH done this Friday which will give me a good indication of the quality of my eggs.


----------



## KatM

heavenly said:


> KatM said:
> 
> 
> Heavenly, this is a lucky thread!!! Thanks so much for starting it. Keep faith. If your hormones are still good, there is hope. I know you were waiting to start IVF... how long are you waiting?
> 
> I am waiting to see what happens with 4 cycles of Clomid, I am on the second cycle. After that, the next stage will be choosing a clinic and discussing our options re invasive treatment. I am getting my AMH done this Friday which will give me a good indication of the quality of my eggs.Click to expand...

Sounds like you have a very clear gameplan and are being extremely proactive. I send you so much light ahead for your AMH. Please update us on how it turns out.


----------



## Bonnie1990

What is AMH?


----------



## heavenly

KatM said:


> Sounds like you have a very clear gameplan and are being extremely proactive. I send you so much light ahead for your AMH. Please update us on how it turns out.

I have to be proactive, keeps me sane. After 4 years, you have to find ways of keeping sane! xx



Bonnie1990 said:


> What is AMH?

AMH, anti-mullerian hormone fertility testing gives an estimate of the remaining egg supply, or &#8220;ovarian reserve&#8221;.


https://www.advancedfertility.com/amh-fertility-test.htm


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey Ladies,

I am just loving this thread and the BFP so far :happydance:
Anyways after fearing I did not O then sure I o late FF thinks I O of CD 16 you guys can check my sig and see what you think. My AF should be due on Friday Accroding to FF so we shall see. If so I def missed my Egg as thats when DB was unwell. I am happy becouse I can just get ready for the next cycle.

Glad all you guys are doing well

:dust::dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Lotus Womb said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I am just loving this thread and the BFP so far :happydance:
> Anyways after fearing I did not O then sure I o late FF thinks I O of CD 16 you guys can check my sig and see what you think. My AF should be due on Friday Accroding to FF so we shall see. If so I def missed my Egg as thats when DB was unwell. I am happy becouse I can just get ready for the next cycle.
> 
> Glad all you guys are doing well
> 
> :dust::dust:

No link to your chart hun or I'd peek for you!


----------



## Abby75

Click her ticker bonnie :)


----------



## bbear690

Fell asleep this afternoon on the sofa, my 7 yr old gave me a teddy and put a blanket over me bless her, hope it's a sign :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Lotus Womb said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I am just loving this thread and the BFP so far :happydance:
> Anyways after fearing I did not O then sure I o late FF thinks I O of CD 16 you guys can check my sig and see what you think. My AF should be due on Friday Accroding to FF so we shall see. If so I def missed my Egg as thats when DB was unwell. I am happy becouse I can just get ready for the next cycle.
> 
> Glad all you guys are doing well
> 
> :dust::dust:

I haven't seen a ticker link before.
I do agree with the 16th. Temps are too flat to go out further. 


bbear690 said:


> Fell asleep this afternoon on the sofa, my 7 yr old gave me a teddy and put a blanket over me bless her, hope it's a sign :)

Aww how sweet! 
Fx'd


----------



## skweek35

Hey Naughty Nuns!!! 

Heavenly - cant wait for everyone to get their BFP's!!! its just the way it has to be!!! 
Becky - that is sooo cute!!! 
Kat - how are you feeling? I've got such a cold at the mo. Struggling with a cough and headaches!! 
Well what a day its been!! Work has been really busy. Made DF go food shopping with me tonight! :haha: just thought it was not fair that I am still doing all the house work and shopping on my own and he gets to sit back while I run my butt off!! 
Will have to crack that whip!! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hey skweek make him chip in-your working for two now!

Doing ok. Cramping & tired but ok.
Like MG feeling more relaxed. I think with all the hustle and bustle of valentines and by dd and work issues I was just way to over my head. 

Heading home now from work. Dinner with db and homework then at least one wine cooler! It's been so long that will do me in! :drunk:

Short day planned at work tomorrow as we are gearing up for snow starting at noon so I will leave at 11 whoo hoo. Do some work at home. Maybe I can say we lost Internet and I couldn't feed in :rofl::rofl:

Just started to plan a baby shower for someone at work next week. 

TTY gals later!


----------



## Abby75

Bbear, that is so sweet :hugs: 

Skweek, get your whip out girl :thumbup:

Bonnie, glad your starting to relax. After the month you've had so far, you deserve the peace :hugs:. FXd everything works out just fine for you :dust: 

Heavenly, sounds like you've got things planned out great, that seems to be one of the harder things to do. FXd your not gonna need it all :dust:


----------



## KatM

skweek35 said:


> Hey Naughty Nuns!!!
> 
> Heavenly - cant wait for everyone to get their BFP's!!! its just the way it has to be!!!
> Becky - that is sooo cute!!!
> Kat - how are you feeling? I've got such a cold at the mo. Struggling with a cough and headaches!!
> Well what a day its been!! Work has been really busy. Made DF go food shopping with me tonight! :haha: just thought it was not fair that I am still doing all the house work and shopping on my own and he gets to sit back while I run my butt off!!
> Will have to crack that whip!!
> 
> How is everyone else?

Hey Hon,
I have the same symptoms. Nothing major. Sensitive boobs and need a nap daily. Sorry you have a cold. It's common when pregnant. Gratefully I stayed healthy while DH was grossly ill.

Bonnie, 
Enjoy that wine cooler =).


----------



## Bonnie1990

I am! Burp oops! :rofl: :beer::drunk::wine:


----------



## KatM

Bonnie1990 said:


> I am! Burp oops! :rofl: :beer::drunk::wine:

You are HILARIOUS!!!:brat:


----------



## Bonnie1990

KatM said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> I am! Burp oops! :rofl: :beer::drunk::wine:
> 
> You are HILARIOUS!!!:brat:Click to expand...

I aim to please!:thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## bbear690

Well dreamt last night I got a BfP so got up and did a test and was bfn 
I know it's still early though so going to try not to test now til atleast sat


----------



## Bonnie1990

bbear690 said:


> Well dreamt last night I got a BfP so got up and did a test and was bfn
> I know it's still early though so going to try not to test now til atleast sat

Fx'd!


----------



## Abby75

Well think I'm out again :cry: started spotting this afternoon. I was very sure I had IB so at least it's a good sign I guess.


----------



## skweek35

Hello ladies, 

Boohoo to the spotting Abby!! :hugs: But remember - you arent totally out till AF shows up!! 

Bonnie - I hope you enjoyed a glass for me too!! 
My brother is coming over from Ireland with his family at the end of March - just for a weekend. So that means a family dinner at a pub. I told DF last night I will be driving to that one as I need a decent excuse to not be drinking!! DF said I will have caved in and told my mom by then! I said there is no way she is finding out till the end of April at least!! 

Is insomnia a pregnancy symptom? I was wide awake at 2am again this morning!!! Its not even as if I am stressed with work! 
If so how long can I expect this to last? 

I am planning on testing again tonight - just curious to see how much darker the 2nd line will be. 
Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Abby75 said:


> Well think I'm out again :cry: started spotting this afternoon. I was very sure I had IB so at least it's a good sign I guess.

I know how you feel. I'm sure I had ib in jan-highly suspected chemical but no BFP. I never have mid cycle spotting and this was a punk tinged mucus and loads of cramping. Yes I guess it's a good sign that parts are working. Now in MARVOLOUS MARCH they all need to work TOGETHER!


----------



## skweek35

Hey Bonnie - any snow there? 

I had no IB!! or that I saw. But boy oh boy do I know about the cramping! I never realised you still get cramping in early pregnancy.


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> Hey Bonnie - any snow there?
> 
> I had no IB!! or that I saw. But boy oh boy do I know about the cramping! I never realised you still get cramping in early pregnancy.

Not yet. I am at work. It is a few minutes to 9 now. I planned on leaving at 11. Most area schools are closed or closing early. Just looked at the weather and it may start sooner so I think I will be heading out when the flakes start to fly. I have a very windy and hilly road to travel so its not fun in bad weather.


----------



## skweek35

GL with traveling in the snow. I love it when its snowing - just hate the sludge that is left behind!! 
Make a snow angel for me please :haha:


----------



## julnasmama57

Hey ladies! Something weird has happened today.. at 530 this morning I tested w an hpr and got a negative result but a little bit ago I noticed my right breast is leaking colostrum! STRANGE! So I'm thinking my hcg just isn't high enough yet for some reason and ill test next week ... any thoughts??


----------



## julnasmama57

*hpt


----------



## heavenly

Lotus Womb said:


> Anyways after fearing I did not O then sure I o late FF thinks I O of CD 16 you guys can check my sig and see what you think. My AF should be due on Friday Accroding to FF so we shall see. If so I def missed my Egg as thats when DB was unwell. I am happy becouse I can just get ready for the next cycle.

I don't know about charts, hun, but until AF comes along, FX'd for you!! xx




KatM said:


> Hey Hon,
> I have the same symptoms. Nothing major. Sensitive boobs and need a nap daily. Sorry you have a cold. It's common when pregnant. Gratefully I stayed healthy while DH was grossly ill.
> .

How are you hun? x



Bonnie1990 said:


> I am! Burp oops! :rofl: :beer::drunk::wine:

Lush. :coffee:




bbear690 said:


> Well dreamt last night I got a BfP so got up and did a test and was bfn
> I know it's still early though so going to try not to test now til atleast sat

Good luck hun! xx



Abby75 said:


> Well think I'm out again :cry: started spotting this afternoon. I was very sure I had IB so at least it's a good sign I guess.

You're not out til AF is in full force! :hugs:



skweek35 said:


> Hello ladies,
> My brother is coming over from Ireland with his family at the end of March - just for a weekend. So that means a family dinner at a pub.
> 
> 
> Is insomnia a pregnancy symptom? I was wide awake at 2am again this morning!!! Its not even as if I am stressed with work!
> If so how long can I expect this to last?

How lovely to see your family. x Must be hard not to want to tell everyone but I understand you wanting to wait!! Sorry about the insomnia, I am sure it will pass. :hugs:




julnasmama57 said:


> Hey ladies! Something weird has happened today.. at 530 this morning I tested w an hpr and got a negative result but a little bit ago I noticed my right breast is leaking colostrum! STRANGE! So I'm thinking my hcg just isn't high enough yet for some reason and ill test next week ... any thoughts??

No idea hun, hopefully someone else on here can help!


AFM, busy today at work. Got first acupuncture session tomorrow. AF due today or tomorrow, nothing yet but AF cramps.


----------



## julnasmama57

"Is insomnia a pregnancy symptom? I was wide awake at 2am again this morning!!! Its not even as if I am stressed with work! 
If so how long can I expect this to last? 

And yes insomnia is a pregnancy symptom had a horrible case of it with both.my kids!


----------



## skweek35

oh no!! thats just rubbish!!! So when will this come to an end? By the end of week 4 would be fab!!!! but somehow I think it wont! :grr:


----------



## julnasmama57

It lasted up until the middle of my 2nd trimester I think with my son


----------



## KatM

Hi Girls,

I had a bit of insomnia with both my pregnancies. Thankfully, this seems to have passed early on. Don't worry, it should subside or you will be so damn exhausted you will just zonk out.



Hi Heavenly,
I am so happy that you had so much fun with your god-daughter. I feel good, thank you for asking. Went to see my friend's "energy healer" yesterday who said I will have a healthy baby and to do a bit of energy work to clear stuff. I don't know what to say about it except that it won't hurt. Dragging DH next week to go.

Julna,
I have actually heard of that, but can't remember what the thread said. It came up on my early pregnancy google search. Try googling it. Sorry I can't be more helpful... It seems like a good sign to me.

BBear, fxed!

Abby, So sorry Hon. I hope it isn't so. Keep us updated.


----------



## Bonnie1990

i am so amazed by the calm and quiet and positive feelings i have about this month....:cloud9:


----------



## skweek35

May all the :bfp:'s be contagious!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

hey skweek---can you (or your OH) find a pic of a pregnant naughty nun?? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
I think a few of you need an update!:haha:


----------



## MommyH

Well I'm thinking I'm definitely out :( I know it's not over till the witch shows but all of her symptoms are here...boo! Not sure what we'll do next cy, I'm feeling hopeless at this point, not sure I want to continue this journey :(


----------



## Bonnie1990

MommyH said:


> Well I'm thinking I'm definitely out :( I know it's not over till the witch shows but all of her symptoms are here...boo! Not sure what we'll do next cy, I'm feeling hopeless at this point, not sure I want to continue this journey :(

oh MommyH...hang in there hun...all is not lost yet.
your temp is still up....
i wish i had the right words to say
all i can say is we are here for you

<huge hugs>


----------



## MommyH

Thanks love, I truly appreciate the support <3


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie1990 said:


> hey skweek---can you (or your OH) find a pic of a pregnant naughty nun?? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> I think a few of you need an update!:haha:

I think we might be able to get away with the figure for a few more months! :rofl: 
We did look for a preggers nun. DF even tried to photohop a bump onto her. :rofl: 

Will look again on the weekend for a preggers nun - lol


----------



## Bonnie1990

that's what we are all here for....
...I may not get all that you are going through being new to this, but i do know we all want the same thing and know how frustrating and unfair it all seems when we don't get what we want 

all we can do is take it one cycle at a time or even break it down to one day at a time....whatever we can handle at that moment:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> hey skweek---can you (or your OH) find a pic of a pregnant naughty nun?? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> I think a few of you need an update!:haha:
> 
> I think we might be able to get away with the figure for a few more months! :rofl:
> We did look for a preggers nun. DF even tried to photohop a bump onto her. :rofl:
> 
> Will look again on the weekend for a preggers nun - lolClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## KatM

Bonnie1990 said:


> i am so amazed by the calm and quiet and positive feelings i have about this month....:cloud9:

Bonnie,
That's wonderful. Hopefully the storm of February is behind you now and a BFP awaits in March.

MommyH,
:hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie1990 said:


> hey skweek---can you (or your OH) find a pic of a pregnant naughty nun?? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> I think a few of you need an update!:haha:

In answer to your request - I have cracked the whip and DF has knocked up a knocked up nun!!! 

Here is the link ... 

{IMG}https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/NaughtyNunKnockedUp.png{/IMG} 
Just remember to change the curly brackets back to square ones


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> hey skweek---can you (or your OH) find a pic of a pregnant naughty nun?? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> I think a few of you need an update!:haha:
> 
> In answer to your request - I have cracked the whip and DF has knocked up a knocked up nun!!!
> 
> Here is the link ...
> 
> {IMG}https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/NaughtyNunKnockedUp.png{/IMG}
> Just remember to change the curly brackets back to square onesClick to expand...

OMG we are going to hell! :haha::haha::haha::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Abby75

Bonnie, it's nice to hear your feeling more relaxed :hugs:

MommyH, it's not over as you said, keep your chin up :dust:

Heavenly, glad you enjoyed your weekend :hugs:

Preggo Nuns, happy everything is going well, keep us up to date :friends:

Found this one skweek, your oh might be able to use it. No idea what the writing says tho. 
https://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/r614/sharna75/5fc33f5f.jpg

AFM, at 22:00 :witch: landed :cry: so I've ordered more supplies! Pregnacare, EPO and pre seed. Oh, and more sticks to pee on :) now on the ttw before the tww :haha:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Abby75 said:


> Found this one skweek, your oh might be able to use it. No idea what the writing says tho.
> https://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/r614/sharna75/5fc33f5f.jpg
> 
> AFM, at 22:00 :witch: landed :cry: so I've ordered more supplies! Pregnacare, EPO and pre seed. Oh, and more sticks to pee on :) now on the ttw before the tww :haha:

I don't even have the words!!!!! OMG! I think i am going to pee my pants!
:loo::loo::loo::loo::loo::loo::loo::loo::loo::loo::loo::loo::loo::loo::loo::loo:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

we are evil! :muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha:

so sorry the :witch: showed for you Abby-sounds like you are well stocked though! 

:dust:


----------



## skweek35

:muaha: Oh my gosh Abby - she has the naughtiest glint in her eyes!! i think we might use her for the knocked up nun version.:muaha:


----------



## bbear690

Omg I love her :) hahah


When I was pg with Ellis I went out dressed as a pregnant nun lol :)


----------



## bbear690

Got book day today at school so going as the tiger who came to tea lol kids being a pirate and Mog the forgetful cat :) will add a pic later.


----------



## Bonnie1990

i got my psychic reading by gail this morning-

wow! so much is true
she says june but i still feel very strongly about march--conception times can vary due to personal choices we make she says on her site-but she sees a boy:blue: for us!:yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

full reading on my journal if anyone is interested

have a good day you naughty nuns!


----------



## milly28

can i join in too!well i ovulated around 9-10 feb and now im a week late so hubby getting me a test today and we shall see,been getting mild cramps tho but not like af so still unsure!


----------



## heavenly

KatM said:


> Went to see my friend's "energy healer" yesterday who said I will have a healthy baby and to do a bit of energy work to clear stuff. I don't know what to say about it except that it won't hurt. Dragging DH next week to go.

Sounds exciting, I am a spiritualist, have a shelf full of crystals!! Everything good with you today? x




Bonnie1990 said:


> i am so amazed by the calm and quiet and positive feelings i have about this month....:cloud9:

Keeping everything crossed (apart from legs...):winkwink: for you this month! xx




MommyH said:


> Well I'm thinking I'm definitely out :( I know it's not over till the witch shows but all of her symptoms are here...boo! Not sure what we'll do next cy, I'm feeling hopeless at this point, not sure I want to continue this journey :(

:hugs: I know it's hard hun, no-one can tell you what to do next but it's your choice, if you need a bit of time off, then do that. We are here for you! x



skweek35 said:


> In answer to your request - I have cracked the whip and DF has knocked up a knocked up nun!!!
> 
> Here is the link ...
> 
> {IMG}https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/NaughtyNunKnockedUp.png{/IMG}
> Just remember to change the curly brackets back to square ones

:rofl: Love it!!!

How are you today hun? xx



Abby75 said:


> Found this one skweek, your oh might be able to use it. No idea what the writing says tho.
> https://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/r614/sharna75/5fc33f5f.jpg
> 
> AFM, at 22:00 :witch: landed :cry: so I've ordered more supplies! Pregnacare, EPO and pre seed. Oh, and more sticks to pee on :) now on the ttw before the tww :haha:

I am going to burst at that pic! :rofl: 

Sorry about AF :hugs: but onwards and upwards to next cycle, I see you have emptied Boots' shelves. :thumbup:



bbear690 said:


> Got book day today at school so going as the tiger who came to tea lol kids being a pirate and Mog the forgetful cat :) will add a pic later.

Make sure you do! xx




milly28 said:


> can i join in too!well i ovulated around 9-10 feb and now im a week late so hubby getting me a test today and we shall see,been getting mild cramps tho but not like af so still unsure!

Welcome to the Naughty Nuns thread, good luck with the test!! xx


AFM, AF due today, zero symptoms apart from mild cramping. So it looks like Cycle 3 of Clomid will be starting shortly.

It's beautiful weather here, car is in for MOT..for 2 days....eeeek...the bill....:wacko:....so have been walking to work the past 2 days and I have loved it, so will walk more I think with the next few months of nice weather coming up!


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> i am so amazed by the calm and quiet and positive feelings i have about this month....:cloud9:
> 
> Keeping everything crossed (apart from legs...):winkwink: for you this month! xx
> 
> 
> AFM, AF due today, zero symptoms apart from mild cramping. So it looks like Cycle 3 of Clomid will be starting shortly.
> 
> It's beautiful weather here, car is in for MOT..for 2 days....eeeek...the bill....:wacko:....so have been walking to work the past 2 days and I have loved it, so will walk more I think with the next few months of nice weather coming up!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:at almost everything crossed!

hugs to you-your not out yet
but jealous of the walking! snow and crud here!

and sorry sweek-to wet and cold for a snow angel-yes-im a wimp!


----------



## MommyH

I think I got my BFP this morning!!! I did a frer, here are the pics can you see it?!?! It's very faint but definitely pink and came up within one minute :yipee:

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/370f1c6e.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/10dpoinvert3.png

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/4d5f3363.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/10dpoinvert1.png

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/9e38e4fd.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/10dpoinvert2.png


----------



## Bonnie1990

MommyH said:


> I think I got my BFP this morning!!! I did a frer, here are the pics can you see it?!?! It's very faint but definitely pink and came up within one minute :yipee:

i see it on the first two pics!
:yipee:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Contragtes MommyH I see it on the First Pic too :happydance:

I think we have another BFP ladies.

Heavenly don't give up just yet it os not over to A/F shows her face.

Well today I had another temp rise and FF took my cross hairs off to not sure when I O'd lol so just gonna wait this one out. I don't know what going on but patiently :coffee: waiting for A/F. I am ready for March and my Spring Freaks freak week lol


----------



## Bonnie1990

Lotus Womb said:


> Contragtes MommyH I see it on the First Pic too :happydance:
> 
> I think we have another BFP ladies.
> 
> Heavenly don't give up just yet it os not over to A/F shows her face.
> 
> Well today I had another temp rise and FF took my cross hairs off to not sure when I O'd lol so just gonna wait this one out. I don't know what going on but patiently :coffee: waiting for A/F. I am ready for March and my Spring Freaks freak week lol

it looks like it did because of the couple of odd days of watery cm
have you tried changing form advanced to research mode?


----------



## KatM

milly28 said:


> can i join in too!well i ovulated around 9-10 feb and now im a week late so hubby getting me a test today and we shall see,been getting mild cramps tho but not like af so still unsure!

Welome!

Wow, I can't believe you held out this long. None of us have that kind of will power. Much babydust to you!!!

Bonnie,
Sounds like soooo much fun and a boy!!!:blue:
Even if it is June, that is still great. I send light that your intuition is correct for March.

Heavenly,
Everything is good with me, thank you for asking. 
So AF hasn't show yet? It's not over yet. Keep us updated. Otherwise light ahead for round 3. It's great that the weather is beautiful and you are enjoying walking. Good for the Spirit!

MommyH,
Congrats!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Looks like I have a new bump buddy!

Lotus,
You are so patient. I love you attitude.:thumbup:


----------



## MommyH

Im soooo excited!! My due date is November 12th :yipee:


----------



## skweek35

Hey Naughty Nuns!!
Hope you are all well. 

Abby - love that pic - have given it to DF to change our sig! Will post the link for everyone to use if they so wish. 

Becky - Loved world book day today!!! I dressed as the white rabbit! complete with ears, tail and a paper plate clock!! 

Bonnie - I also had a reading from Gail. 
Here is the relevant bits ... 
I see a March to April conception, and a 2012 birth, this is showing as a healthy baby girl and that all is well around pregnancy itself, labour and birth 
So hers was a bit out. 
The reading that was more spot on was Cheri22 ... 
GIRL - FEB so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in 
:haha: Sorry but no excuses for no snow angels - :haha: 

Milly - welcome to our naughty thread!!! 
help yourself to our sig. The new link will be up in a bit. How have you managed to resist testing till now? You are a strong lady!! 
Any test results from you yet? 

Heavenly - :rofl: You do crack me up!! You are forbidden from crossing your legs nun!! 
Thanks for asking - I'm well thanks. Just feeling really bloated today and rather windy!! hehe 
I am sooo jealous!! I would love to get out for a walk in the countryside right now. The weather has been just as glorious here too!!

MommyH - :wohoo: Yet another :bfp: !!! I also see it in the first pic!! 

So how many BFP's is that now?? I seem to be loosing track - or is it baby brain?? :haha: :rofl: 

Lotus Womb - :grr: To FF putting up dotty lines!!! You are such a strong lady to for being sooo patient!! 

Ok so now off to get the link for the new sig!!


----------



## skweek35

Here we go ladies!!! 

Same as usual - remember the brackets 

{IMG}https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/NaughtyNunKnockedUpV3.png{/IMG}


----------



## Abby75

:rofl: @ new signature, thought the picture suited this thread :winkwink: 

Yes I am all stocked up for this month, since I get to have 2 AF this month, hoping it's lucky and I only have 1 :thumbup: 

MommyH congrats Hun :happydance: I have the worst line eye ever, might be because always on here with iPad :shrug: glad the others are more helpful :)


----------



## skweek35

Thanks to you for that piccie Abby!!! She is just the best preggers nun ever!!!! 
FXed and tons of :dust: coming straight at you!!


----------



## Abby75

Thank you skweek, gonna need it lol. Wishing you a very happy 9 months. :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, has anyone seen Medic around here in the last few days?? 
I havent seen her here since we announced our BFP's on Monday morning 

FXed she got a true BFP and not a chemical


----------



## Abby75

Not seen her about, she might still be celebrating :happydance: FXd you all have very sticky beans :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

no i have not seen her either
:shrug:

she must be on :cloud9:


----------



## heavenly

Skweek - :rofl: :rofl: That is the best sig EVER.....Abbey, great find!! How are you doing, taking it easy I hope!!! :hugs:

Kat & Medic - And you 2......want all the pregnant nuns on here to take REALLY extra special care of themselves, :hugs: I feel responsible for you all as I started the thread! :rofl:

MommyH - CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance::happydance:


AFM, well AF turned up early evening, I was expecting it. So will be starting Clomid cycle 3 today. Had a little cry in the bathroom this morning, I didn't let OH see me, I'm not normally like that but I suppose the realisation is hitting me that I only have a couple more months to get pregnant naturally then we will have to go through something invasive, it scares me. 

Sorry to bring the thread down, I am normally an up person but it's been a long road for me and I wish I was a lot further back in TTC, then I could be more fun for you all!!!

Love to everyone, hope everyone has a fab weekend, the sun is shining here so loads of walks this weekend!! xx


----------



## Abby75

Heavenly, that's why we all come here, so we are around people who can understand what we are going through. Your not alone Hun, I can understand why you feel a little scared but if you can try and see past all the scary parts to holding your beautiful baby in your arms, it might make all your going through now, totally worth it. :hugs:


----------



## KatM

heavenly said:


> Skweek - :rofl: :rofl: That is the best sig EVER.....Abbey, great find!! How are you doing, taking it easy I hope!!! :hugs:
> 
> Kat & Medic - And you 2......want all the pregnant nuns on here to take REALLY extra special care of themselves, :hugs: I feel responsible for you all as I started the thread! :rofl:
> 
> MommyH - CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> AFM, well AF turned up early evening, I was expecting it. So will be starting Clomid cycle 3 today. Had a little cry in the bathroom this morning, I didn't let OH see me, I'm not normally like that but I suppose the realisation is hitting me that I only have a couple more months to get pregnant naturally then we will have to go through something invasive, it scares me.
> 
> Sorry to bring the thread down, I am normally an up person but it's been a long road for me and I wish I was a lot further back in TTC, then I could be more fun for you all!!!
> 
> Love to everyone, hope everyone has a fab weekend, the sun is shining here so loads of walks this weekend!! xx

Heavenly,
You are not bringing the thread down by telling us how you feel. I want to be here to support you:hugs: It's normal to have a good cry when you want something badly and it is normal to be frightened of invasive things. Even that word sounds scary. 

You don't have to worry about being a certain way here. This thread is to allow everyone to express themselves. I personally cry in front of DH on a regular basis. He is used to it and great. Nothing wrong with crying at all.

Sending you lots of love and light. So sorry AF showed. I pray that all the proactive things you are doing will gear your body for conception this cycle.:flower:


----------



## skweek35

KatM said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Skweek - :rofl: :rofl: That is the best sig EVER.....Abbey, great find!! How are you doing, taking it easy I hope!!! :hugs:
> 
> Kat & Medic - And you 2......want all the pregnant nuns on here to take REALLY extra special care of themselves, :hugs: I feel responsible for you all as I started the thread! :rofl:
> 
> MommyH - CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> AFM, well AF turned up early evening, I was expecting it. So will be starting Clomid cycle 3 today. Had a little cry in the bathroom this morning, I didn't let OH see me, I'm not normally like that but I suppose the realisation is hitting me that I only have a couple more months to get pregnant naturally then we will have to go through something invasive, it scares me.
> 
> Sorry to bring the thread down, I am normally an up person but it's been a long road for me and I wish I was a lot further back in TTC, then I could be more fun for you all!!!
> 
> Love to everyone, hope everyone has a fab weekend, the sun is shining here so loads of walks this weekend!! xx
> 
> Heavenly,
> You are not bringing the thread down by telling us how you feel. I want to be here to support you:hugs: It's normal to have a good cry when you want something badly and it is normal to be frightened of invasive things. Even that word sounds scary.
> 
> You don't have to worry about being a certain way here. This thread is to allow everyone to express themselves. I personally cry in front of DH on a regular basis. He is used to it and great. Nothing wrong with crying at all.
> 
> Sending you lots of love and light. So sorry AF showed. I pray that all the proactive things you are doing will gear your body for conception this cycle.:flower:Click to expand...

Thanks Heavenly!! I do like the new preggers sig too!!! 
I am taking things as easy as poss!! Even making DF do the housework! Now just need to work out how to convince him to do my ironing too!! hehe 

Heavenly we are all here for you and everyone else too!! I joined this group and prepared to support everyone through the good as well as the bad. Already feels like a family on here and family stick together no matter what! 
Last weekend I tested 2ce and both times were BFN's!! I cried my eyes out while blow drying my hair!! I so know what you are going through. 
Its perfectly acceptable to shed more than just a few tears at this stage! I sure did last weekend!! 
This is not an easy journey but one that is sooo worth it in the end!! 
:hugs::kiss::hugs: 
Hang in there hun. You will get your little bundle of joy soon!!


----------



## heavenly

Abby75 said:


> Heavenly, that's why we all come here, so we are around people who can understand what we are going through. Your not alone Hun, I can understand why you feel a little scared but if you can try and see past all the scary parts to holding your beautiful baby in your arms, it might make all your going through now, totally worth it. :hugs:




KatM said:


> Heavenly,
> You are not bringing the thread down by telling us how you feel. I want to be here to support you:hugs: It's normal to have a good cry when you want something badly and it is normal to be frightened of invasive things. Even that word sounds scary.
> 
> You don't have to worry about being a certain way here. This thread is to allow everyone to express themselves. I personally cry in front of DH on a regular basis. He is used to it and great. Nothing wrong with crying at all.
> 
> Sending you lots of love and light. So sorry AF showed. I pray that all the proactive things you are doing will gear your body for conception this cycle.:flower:




skweek35 said:


> Heavenly we are all here for you and everyone else too!! I joined this group and prepared to support everyone through the good as well as the bad. Already feels like a family on here and family stick together no matter what!
> Last weekend I tested 2ce and both times were BFN's!! I cried my eyes out while blow drying my hair!! I so know what you are going through.
> Its perfectly acceptable to shed more than just a few tears at this stage! I sure did last weekend!!
> This is not an easy journey but one that is sooo worth it in the end!!
> :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> Hang in there hun. You will get your little bundle of joy soon!!


Thank you all....you naughty nuns. :hugs:

I was proactive today!! Me and OH went to the Agora Clinic in Brighton, it had a lovely feel about the place. It's a satellite clinic for the Lister in London. I had my AMH done (tests your ovarian reserve). I have decided to have a consult with the Director of the clinic in a couple of weeks to discuss the test results. I will bring all the results of things I have had done with my FS and also OH's SA. We can discuss treatments and it will give me options. Whether it's my own eggs or DE etc...we are both ok with DE, we just want to be parents. I know we still have 2 cycles left, but I need to get a plan in action. And if I do have treatment there, it's only a 20 min drive away, which is very convenient.

Love and prayers and crucifixes and Cliff Richard songs to you all. [-o&lt; :winkwink:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Heavenly,
You are so allowed to rant about anything you need to on here. We all have lives and lives get in the way sometimes-we have worlds outside of TTC. If you need to rant about TTC then go for it too!

Im glad you had a good feeling about your clinic. I do not blame you one bit for feeling scared. I honestly don't know if i can even consider IVF--I am such a wimp-you should have seen me just going to get my IUD removed---I was hilarious!:haha::haha::haha::haha:

I genuinely hope that you do not need any further interventions but it is always best to be proactive. I felt my first month TTC I was going overboard-researching, OPK, temping ect....I mean I was just starting right? But now i feel empowered about TTC and if i need to get any testing done (we are giving it 6 months to start-then DB says we can worry) I can go in there and say this is the data I have-this is what I have done---not wait to be told you need to do this first and then we will do this. IDK...just my opinion.

I really do feel that March is going to be an awesome month for this group!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Thank you hun! :hugs:

You are doing everything right, getting clued up. I just went with the flow for ages...looking back, at my age, I wish I had been more clued up really but hey ho, no point in looking back, it is what it is. Keep looking forward...and a Xmas baby would be nice......:cloud9: 

Aaaah, no work for 2 days...a long lie in....bliss!!!


----------



## skweek35

Morning all you lovely nuns!!! 

Heavenly - so good to see you are being proactive. Glad you had a good feeling about the clinic. I'm sure they will be able to help - if you need it. 
FXed that this 3rd round of clomid will work and you wont need them. 

well off to a truly relaxing week -or at least thats what I intend to do.  
Nothing much planned besides catching up on lost sleep - not a good start then when you wake up at 7am on a Saturday morning!! 
At least got to read for almost 2 hours this morning = bliss!!! 

Hope you are all having a great weekend!


----------



## bbear690

BFN on frer today :(


----------



## skweek35

bbear690 said:


> BFN on frer today :(

Boohoo!!! 
:hugs:!!!


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> Heavenly - so good to see you are being proactive. Glad you had a good feeling about the clinic. I'm sure they will be able to help - if you need it.
> FXed that this 3rd round of clomid will work and you wont need them.
> 
> well off to a truly relaxing week -or at least thats what I intend to do.
> Nothing much planned besides catching up on lost sleep - not a good start then when you wake up at 7am on a Saturday morning!!
> At least got to read for almost 2 hours this morning = bliss!!!
> 
> Hope you are all having a great weekend!

Thank you hun, I was asking them about waiting lists for DE and it she said it's about 2 months to a year..depending how fussy you are. So if you're not bothered, then you won't wait long....but if you want the donor to be a 6ft super model so you can have this GORGEOUS baby....you may have to wait a while....:rofl:....I have to laugh about it, it's the only way. :winkwink:

Have a lovely relaxing weekend and make sure your OH runs around after you! xxx



bbear690 said:


> BFN on frer today :(

Sorry hun, but it's not over til the witch appears! :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

heavenly said:


> but if you want the donor to be a 6ft super model so you can have this GORGEOUS baby....you may have to wait a while....:rofl:....I have to laugh about it, it's the only way. :winkwink:
> 
> Have a lovely relaxing weekend and make sure your OH runs around after you! xxx

:rofl: in that case I will wait 10 years!!! Has to be a gorgeous baby!! hehe 

My DF run after me - I'm still making breakfast, lunch and tea!!! 
What are the chances I can get him to clean the bathroom?? :haha: 
No chance I think!!! Will have to wait till Monday night again :grr:


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Heavenly - so good to see you are being proactive. Glad you had a good feeling about the clinic. I'm sure they will be able to help - if you need it.
> FXed that this 3rd round of clomid will work and you wont need them.
> 
> well off to a truly relaxing week -or at least thats what I intend to do.
> Nothing much planned besides catching up on lost sleep - not a good start then when you wake up at 7am on a Saturday morning!!
> At least got to read for almost 2 hours this morning = bliss!!!
> 
> Hope you are all having a great weekend!
> 
> Thank you hun, I was asking them about waiting lists for DE and it she said it's about 2 months to a year..depending how fussy you are. So if you're not bothered, then you won't wait long....but if you want the donor to be a 6ft super model so you can have this GORGEOUS baby....you may have to wait a while....:rofl:....I have to laugh about it, it's the only way. :winkwink:
> 
> Have a lovely relaxing weekend and make sure your OH runs around after you! xxx
> 
> 
> 
> bbear690 said:
> 
> 
> BFN on frer today :(Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry hun, but it's not over til the witch appears! :hugs:Click to expand...

HeavenlyHaha-just because it's a supermodel eggy doesn't guarantee a beautiful baby! 

hang in there bbear!


----------



## skweek35

Hey Bonnie - how you doing?


----------



## Bonnie1990

I'm good thanks skweek. So relaxed about this cycle that I skipped temp this am and forgot what cd I'm on :rofl: 
Wondering how long it will last before I start
To go nuts again! :rofl:

How are you feeling?
Has it sunk in yet?


----------



## skweek35

Oh oh oh, wait a mo, I did a digi test this morning will add a pic 
Just need to add it to photobucket

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/baba/IMG00196-20120303-0739.jpg
Now there is just no mistaking that I'm pregnant!!! 

As I have one more digi I will leave it for another week to see the 3+!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ok I'm gonna whine now...
"I want one too!!"

Ok feel better now. Lol


----------



## skweek35

Where has my picture gone?? Bohoo!!


----------



## skweek35

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/IMG00196-20120303-0739.jpg 

Think that happened because I added info to the pic


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> :rofl: in that case I will wait 10 years!!! Has to be a gorgeous baby!! hehe




Bonnie1990 said:


> HeavenlyHaha-just because it's a supermodel eggy doesn't guarantee a beautiful baby!

I can do my best, can't I? :coffee: 

Tall
Leggy
Good teeth
Brain of Britain

Sounds like a horse on Mastermind! :rofl:




skweek35 said:


> https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/IMG00196-20120303-0739.jpg
> 
> Think that happened because I added info to the pic


Fab pic! :happydance:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey Ladies,


Another big congratulations to all the BFP and I am just loving miss pregnant Nun. I can't wait to use that lol. we bad girls lol!!

Heavenly sorry about the A/F I always have a good cry and get it out of my system too. We are family now on this thread so we look out and support each other in the good and bad times. :hugs:

Thanks everyone for all the temping advice. I am really not stressing myself about it. I can see I have ovulated at some stage I am just not 100% sure when.
My AF has not arrived yet temps still high but not sure about Saturdays temp as I got a cold that started yesterday and I was feeling rotten. I still have it today but should be gone in a few days. If I had BD like I should this cycle I would be thinking I am 3 days late right now. My longest cycle in recent time has been 32 days. I am thinking maybe I did O later. Very crazy:shrug:

Anyway much love and I shall keep you posted.


----------



## skweek35

Hey LW, 
I also had a cold when I got my BFP - maybe time to test? Esp if you are thinking you are 3 days late


----------



## KatM

LW,
I can't believe you have the willpower to hold off on testing this long. I too kept feeling like I was coming down with a cold before my BFP.


----------



## Bonnie1990

I know!!! How are you managing to hold out!
We are such addicts here!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bbear690

Another bfn for me this morning :( but that's going on a perfect 28 day cycle 

Not feeling like Af is coming either though so will test again wednesday if she hasn't

Due tomomorrow if she is 


Got a snuffy nose, constipation and lots of vivid dreams, I dreamt I gave birth to a baby girl last night, she was beautiful :):)


----------



## Abby75

Hey naughty nuns, hope everyone had a good weekend :) 

That's a lovely pic skweek, now I want one at the end of the month :haha:

Bear, FXd for AF staying away from you :dust:


----------



## KatM

bbear690 said:


> Another bfn for me this morning :( but that's going on a perfect 28 day cycle
> 
> Not feeling like Af is coming either though so will test again wednesday if she hasn't
> 
> Due tomomorrow if she is
> 
> 
> Got a snuffy nose, constipation and lots of vivid dreams, I dreamt I gave birth to a baby girl last night, she was beautiful :):)

FXed for you!!! You have very good symptoms:happydance:.
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, Hope you all had a good start to the week. 
Talking about being a POAS addict - guess who just had to do it again tonight :blush: :haha: YUP ME!!! :blush: :haha: The 2nd line is just about as dark as the test line!! Looking good!!! 

I think it might be time to make up a NN fertility dance!! Hell if people can have rain and wind dances we can have a NN fertility dance!! :happydance:

:dust::dust: :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::sex::spermy::spermy::headspin: :gun::witch::af: :test::bfp: :happydance::yipee::wohoo: 

Hows that for a fertility dance?? 
Becky, Abby, Heavenly, Bonnie and LW - hope this fertility dance does the trick for you and brings you the much wanted and awaited :bfp:


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> Hey ladies, Hope you all had a good start to the week.
> Talking about being a POAS addict - guess who just had to do it again tonight :blush: :haha: YUP ME!!! :blush: :haha: The 2nd line is just about as dark as the test line!! Looking good!!!
> 
> I think it might be time to make up a NN fertility dance!! Hell if people can have rain and wind dances we can have a NN fertility dance!! :happydance:
> 
> :dust::dust: :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::sex::spermy::spermy::headspin: :gun::witch::af: :test::bfp: :happydance::yipee::wohoo:
> 
> Hows that for a fertility dance??
> Becky, Abby, Heavenly, Bonnie and LW - hope this fertility dance does the trick for you and brings you the much wanted and awaited :bfp:


yes please do the fertility dance for us Skweek! I've also ordered a Triple Casting Moon Spell from Gail the psychic..it will be done Thursday night on the full moon and i am scheduled to ov by tuesday! Yes i am being silly:headspin: this month! I realized today that Gail predicted for June....if i get pg this month-June would be the month we would announce the baby because it is the end of my first trimester! hoping that may be what she saw instead---i still feel so incredibly relaxed, peaceful and positive!

A woman i have gotten very close on here with got a very faint line this am! I am so happy for her.. Also had the baby shower at work today so i was looking at baby boy stuff hidden in my office ALL DAY! lol but it went well and she was totally surprised!


----------



## bbear690

Another bfn this mornin :( getting a few tummy pains too, just praying the witch stays away


----------



## heavenly

Lotuswomb and BBBear - wishing you LOADS of luck this cycle! xx

Skweek, Kat and Medic......how's it going? I want news, gossip....gory stuff...ok? :hugs:

Bonnie - I have a spells app on my Iphone...there is a fertility one! :happydance:

Abbey - hope you are ok. x

AFM.....Well it's that time again, :coffee:....one more day of Clomid....then will starting using the CBFM, and ovulation should be CD13 and CD14 again, if the last 2 cycles are anything to go by, so will be getting busy in a couple of days' time...OH hasn't been feeling too great the past week or so, he did his SA this morning, hope it doesn't affect it!! I'm all heart.....:coffee:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
I'm fine thanks!! the only symptoms I have at the mo is no period, uber sore bbs and a bit cranky with the kids in class! 
Other than that I keep having to check that I am still pregnant!! 

A colleague popped into work today with her 11 week old DD - 
Got to run 
will post more later


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> Lotuswomb and BBBear - wishing you LOADS of luck this cycle! xx
> 
> Skweek, Kat and Medic......how's it going? I want news, gossip....gory stuff...ok? :hugs:
> 
> Bonnie - I have a spells app on my Iphone...there is a fertility one! :happydance:
> 
> Abbey - hope you are ok. x
> 
> AFM.....Well it's that time again, :coffee:....one more day of Clomid....then will starting using the CBFM, and ovulation should be CD13 and CD14 again, if the last 2 cycles are anything to go by, so will be getting busy in a couple of days' time...OH hasn't been feeling too great the past week or so, he did his SA this morning, hope it doesn't affect it!! I'm all heart.....:coffee:

What app heavenly?? I love a good ap!


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> What app heavenly?? I love a good ap!

SpellBookLite. :thumbup:


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

I am spotting his morning. I went to the Drs and tested negative for pregnancy using their urine test. They drew my blood and I will get results tomorrow. The Dr. says it doesn't look good. 

DH and I will be going to get a specialized pelvic ultrasound to see if something is wrong with my uterus or lining that is making it so that I cannot sustain a pregnancy. I haven't given up hope as the bleeding is very light, but this is how my MC started last time. Testing negative for pregnancy (9 days after testing positive) is a bad sign and very confusing. That being said, my breasts and nipples hurt and have increased in size. Last time I had a MC, I stopped feeling any symptoms days in advanced.

Please send light and prayers.


----------



## Bonnie1990

KatM said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am spotting his morning. I went to the Drs and tested negative for pregnancy using their urine test. They drew my blood and I will get results tomorrow. The Dr. says it doesn't look good.
> 
> DH and I will be going to get a specialized pelvic ultrasound to see if something is wrong with my uterus or lining that is making it so that I cannot sustain a pregnancy. I haven't given up hope as the bleeding is very light, but this is how my MC started last time. Testing negative for pregnancy (9 days after testing positive) is a bad sign and very confusing. That being said, my breasts and nipples hurt and have increased in size. Last time I had a MC, I stopped feeling any symptoms days in advanced.
> 
> Please send light and prayers.

Light prayers thoughts dust and anything else I can think of on it's way. And massive hugs too...:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> What app heavenly?? I love a good ap!
> 
> SpellBookLite. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Found it...too bad DB needs to participate...he would send me to the loony for sure! Will have to stick to the pros version!

Oh and bumping up my schedule...starting to see EWCM already.


----------



## heavenly

KatM said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am spotting his morning. I went to the Drs and tested negative for pregnancy using their urine test. They drew my blood and I will get results tomorrow. The Dr. says it doesn't look good.
> 
> DH and I will be going to get a specialized pelvic ultrasound to see if something is wrong with my uterus or lining that is making it so that I cannot sustain a pregnancy. I haven't given up hope as the bleeding is very light, but this is how my MC started last time. Testing negative for pregnancy (9 days after testing positive) is a bad sign and very confusing. That being said, my breasts and nipples hurt and have increased in size. Last time I had a MC, I stopped feeling any symptoms days in advanced.
> 
> Please send light and prayers.

Dearest Kat, we are all sending you LOADS of love and luck. :hugs: Please keep us posted and take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

KatM said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am spotting his morning. I went to the Drs and tested negative for pregnancy using their urine test. They drew my blood and I will get results tomorrow. The Dr. says it doesn't look good.
> 
> DH and I will be going to get a specialized pelvic ultrasound to see if something is wrong with my uterus or lining that is making it so that I cannot sustain a pregnancy. I haven't given up hope as the bleeding is very light, but this is how my MC started last time. Testing negative for pregnancy (9 days after testing positive) is a bad sign and very confusing. That being said, my breasts and nipples hurt and have increased in size. Last time I had a MC, I stopped feeling any symptoms days in advanced.
> 
> Please send light and prayers.

Oh NO!!!! Sending you the biggest :hugs: and tons of :dust: Hope this is not a MS!! 
You and your OH are in my prayers


----------



## Lotus Womb

skweek35 said:


> Hey LW,
> I also had a cold when I got my BFP - maybe time to test? Esp if you are thinking you are 3 days late

I am not sure because we did not BD around what I thought was fertile days so very weird. Thank U 



KatM said:


> LW,
> I can't believe you have the willpower to hold off on testing this long. I too kept feeling like I was coming down with a cold before my BFP.




Bonnie1990 said:


> I know!!! How are you managing to hold out!
> We are such addicts here!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Well I am pretty hard core on the testing at the best of times no test until I am a week late, I never really test lol!
Maybe I can start the No POAS before AF due society :haha: Anyway I will if there is still nothing by Friday I will probably test!!



heavenly said:


> Lotuswomb and BBBear - wishing you LOADS of luck this cycle! xx
> 
> Thanks a bunch Heavenly but I have no clue what is going on with me this cycle. I have had pink discharge today so we shall wait and See.
> 
> Kat fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

No POAS before AF due Society! Love it!
I think I would get kicked out though


----------



## skweek35

I would be barred from that group!! I am still a massive POAS fan!!!


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> No POAS before AF due Society! Love it!
> I think I would get kicked out though

I could join that.....I'm a good naughty nun....:coffee:


----------



## Abby75

Kat sending you loads of love, light, dust and anything else you need :hugs: let us know how your getting on.

LW, I would be kicked out :cry: I am a confessed poas addict. :blush:

Skweek, I can just imagine you in a :spermy: mascot outfit dancing outside of boots :rofl: 

AFM, nothing much to report. The EPO seems to be starting to work. Should be O'ing next week so will be starting the :sex: : :spermy: :headspin: dance. FXd it will be a lucky month for us all :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Kat-I was going to post to check in on the stays of things for you but I saw your profile changes. :cry:
I send you many many many hugs-I just don't have the right words. 
Just know we are all still here for you. 
:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Abbey - me in a :sperm: mascot - :rofl: that would sooo be me as long as you cant see my face and I dont know the people in the mall!!! :rofl: 

I have booked my booking in appointment - will be during the Easter holidays!! Pretty convenient for me - no more time off work that I need to explain!! 
I am starting with the pulling sensation. I have also developed a nasty taste in my mouth!!! I just cant get rid of it!!! Urgh!!! 

How is everyone else doing?

Oh and 5 weeks :wohoo:


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Abbey - me in a :sperm: mascot - :rofl: that would sooo be me as long as you cant see my face and I dont know the people in the mall!!! :rofl:
> 
> I have booked my booking in appointment - will be during the Easter holidays!! Pretty convenient for me - no more time off work that I need to explain!!
> I am starting with the pulling sensation. I have also developed a nasty taste in my mouth!!! I just cant get rid of it!!! Urgh!!!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Oh and 5 weeks :wohoo:

What's a booking appointment? You English gals and your lingo! :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

Its our first appointment with the midwife. Its usually about an hour long where they take the family medical history, fill in loads of paper work and talk us through goodness knows what. I can tell you more after the appointment on 10th April. 

Is it normal to have a nasty taste in my mouth? I just cant get rid of it!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

I don't remember a bad taste in my mouth. Then again it has been 18 years since I was last preggers so how am I supposed to remember :rofl:
I'm lucky if I remember what I had for dinner last night!
I even forgot to start OPK this am! Just went off and peed-remembered an hour later. :haha::dohh:


----------



## skweek35

oh hell - shall we talk baby brain - here we go 
I went to make dinner last night - fish for me and sausage roll for DF with some vege and potatoes!!! 
EXCEPT I forgot to put the potatoes on to boil!!! 
BABY BRAINS here!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

At Least you have an excuse. I don't yet and boy I will be a mess with baby brain


----------



## skweek35

You should see me at work - I feel soo sorry for my teaching assistances!! They are always around with me looking for stuff I have miss laid!! 
well either that or I am taking back my planning from them!! :doh: 

I suppose it is time for me to clear my desk too!! eek


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> Is it normal to have a nasty taste in my mouth? I just cant get rid of it!!


I say that to OH after....well....you know......:cloud9: :rofl:


Well done with the 5 weeks!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Is it normal to have a nasty taste in my mouth? I just cant get rid of it!!
> 
> 
> I say that to OH after....well....you know......:cloud9: :rofl:
> 
> 
> Well done with the 5 weeks!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh heavenly!:shock: You naughty nun you!:rofl:


----------



## skweek35

heavenly said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Is it normal to have a nasty taste in my mouth? I just cant get rid of it!!
> 
> 
> I say that to OH after....well....you know......:cloud9: :rofl:
> 
> 
> Well done with the 5 weeks!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

:rofl: :haha: I suppose there is no point in telling you to be good ... because you are being good!! good at being a naughty nun!!! 
And no point in telling you to behave - because you are behaving - badly!!! 
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Is it normal to have a nasty taste in my mouth? I just cant get rid of it!!
> 
> 
> I say that to OH after....well....you know......:cloud9: :rofl:
> 
> 
> Well done with the 5 weeks!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Ummmm heavenly....you do know you can't get knocked up that way right?? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

Something tells me we need to sit Heavenly down and tell her about the birds and the bees!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: 

Now where do we start??


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> Something tells me we need to sit Heavenly down and tell her about the birds and the bees!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Now where do we start??

Sounds like back to the basics.....wouldn't that be a simple fix for her!
:rofl:


----------



## heavenly

I wondered where I was going wrong. :shrug: :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

oh my gosh Heavenly - you always seem to know just how to make me laugh - esp when I'm feeling as knackered as I am tonight - laying on the couch with my laptop on my legs! 
I dont think I will see 10pm tonight! might have to make it a really early night!


----------



## heavenly

Well it's a lovely day, I finish work at 12.30pm today so am meeting my sis and my 4 year old nephew in the park this afternoon.

Lots of fresh air and chilling out!

Love to you all. xx


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey ladies 
my internet been down so have to use my phone. No AF yet but my temps are dropping I have had spotting yesterday and pink discharge the day before. I will monitor through the day. I have not gone this long that I can ever remember so defiantly weird but I have no real symptoms I csn think of. A few weeks ago I had nausea 4 a.m for woke up later and was fine for a couple of nights alittle sleepym nothing unusual. Well we shall see not hopeful will test tommorow*

How's everyone?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Morning ladies-
8 am and 50 degrees in February! I hope DB does something fun outside today on his "day off". Wish I could play hookie with him!


Cd10 and almost positive OPK @ 8 am. weird I feel crampy today too. Hmm idk. Oh well. Full moon spell tonight! And some :sex: too :rofl:

Fx for you LW!


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie1990 said:


> Morning ladies-
> 8 am and 50 degrees in February! I hope DB does something fun outside today on his "day off". Wish I could play hookie with him!
> 
> 
> Cd10 and almost positive OPK @ 8 am. weird I feel crampy today too. Hmm idk. Oh well. Full moon spell tonight! And some :sex: too :rofl:
> 
> Fx for you LW!

Oooohhhhooo!! looks who's getting some tonight!!! Lucky you nun!! Grab that Father of yours and drag him to bed tonight!! hehe 
:rofl:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey ladies, 
As expected AF arrived yesterday and I O a week later than expected so time to go again I did not get to bd fertile week so starting cycle ttc 6. Thanks so much for your support this cycle been a tough one.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hugs LW


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> Morning ladies-
> 8 am and 50 degrees in February! I hope DB does something fun outside today on his "day off". Wish I could play hookie with him!
> 
> 
> Cd10 and almost positive OPK @ 8 am. weird I feel crampy today too. Hmm idk. Oh well. Full moon spell tonight! And some :sex: too :rofl:
> 
> Fx for you LW!

CD9 for me and the Highs begin...so it's no rest for OH, OV should be around Tues/Wed. Stand by your beds!!! :shipw: :rofl:




Lotus Womb said:


> Hey ladies,
> As expected AF arrived yesterday and I O a week later than expected so time to go again I did not get to bd fertile week so starting cycle ttc 6. Thanks so much for your support this cycle been a tough one.

Good luck hun, we are all here for you! :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Ooooohhhooooo!!! Sounds like freak week is kicking off again here!!! Have fun ladies!!! 

I too would have been OVing this next week. I worked it all out when I thought I was out last cycle! But fortunately I dont need DF to come back from a week away! I am soo going to miss him though! 

BEEEG :hugs LW!! 

How is everyone else??


----------



## Bonnie1990

Positive OPK!
Whoo whoo!


----------



## skweek35

get off here then and grab your OH!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Give me an hour an a half-still at work!


----------



## skweek35

ok will let you off the hook! :haha: 
How you doing Bonnie? Hows DD doing?


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> Give me an hour an a half-still at work!

Oh just tell him to clear your desk and have his wicked way...watch out for the hole puncher......[-X :rofl:


----------



## Abby75

Good luck with freak week ladies :happydance:

LW sorry AF got you, but we will still be here for your next month :hugs:

Bonnie, telling us it's a lovely February day on March 8th :dohh: that's one very good day :haha: :wine:

Heavenly, I thought it was less :lolly: and more :sex: this week :shrug: FXd and :dust: to you.

Any sign of medic or kat? Hope you are both well. 

CD 9 on the 9th for me so freak week starting for me soon too :sex: :spermy: :headspin: won't O till about CD15, but I don't want to take any chances of missing it :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Got home and straight upstairs we went! :sex:
I think that was out first genuine quickie :rofl:
Dtd and ate dinner within 45 min-totally beat the kids arriving!

Slipped in my last softcup since I couldn't just lay in bed :rofl:


DD is good. Thanks for For asking sqeeek. Happy to be be getting a dog this weekend. Her dad is letting her get one so she will definitely be staying. I am going to see her this weekend. A local high school is putting on the musical Legally Blond-we love that move and Reese Witherspoon. I guess she seems happy enough. She has college next fall anyway but she won't be going away away. 

OPK positive again. TWW here I come!


How is everyone else this evening?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Abby75 said:


> Good luck with freak week ladies :happydance:
> 
> LW sorry AF got you, but we will still be here for your next month :hugs:
> 
> Bonnie, telling us it's a lovely February day on March 8th :dohh: that's one very good day :haha: :wine:
> 
> Heavenly, I thought it was less :lolly: and more :sex: this week :shrug: FXd and :dust: to you.
> 
> Any sign of medic or kat? Hope you are both well.
> 
> CD 9 on the 9th for me so freak week starting for me soon too :sex: :spermy: :headspin: won't O till about CD15, but I don't want to take any chances of missing it :)

Haha about February vs March! Can you tell I'm in month end at work? Everything right now revolves around last months data! Haha

I haven't seen anything from medic since her BFP 
Kat :cry: had a mc. 

Your right behind me on freak week Abby!


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Give me an hour an a half-still at work!
> 
> Oh just tell him to clear your desk and have his wicked way...watch out for the hole puncher......[-X :rofl:Click to expand...

If I didn't work an hour away! :rofl:
I do have my own office-no windows on the door-:haha:
Maybe another time just for fun:headspin:


----------



## Abby75

I heard about kat :cry:, or rather guessed after her last post. Was just wondering how her appointment went. Hope she got some help and information :hugs:

I can't really say a word about wrong dates, I thought it was April, OH was not impressed with my early fools day :haha: Will have to make up for it in freak week.


----------



## bbear690

:( really sorry Kat xxx so sad


I am waiting for Af to disappear to I can't live up to the name naughty nun 

Getting some wine tonight as I will only drink when the witch is here lol not had a drink in over a month so will be pissed on one glass :thumbup:


----------



## skweek35

Oh Becky - I could sooo do with a glass myself! But you will have to drink my glass!! 

How is everyone this fine Saturday morning?


----------



## heavenly

Thoughts and prayers with Kat. :hugs:

Bonnie - Glad things are setting down with DD. xx

Abby - Good luck with freak week, mine started yesterday! :loopy:

Skweek - How are you doing hun? :hugs:

So CD10 for me and another High, should OV Tues/Wed. Love weekends, nice lie ins and lots of walks, bliss!!

Love to you all. xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Making it though freak week and trying to live up to the naughty nun name!

now-i need to do homework!

cd12! :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies - sorry!! Naughty Nuns!!! :haha: 

I'm doing well. Just feeling a bit tired today! otherwise fine. (touch wood)Still no sign of MS!! and she had better stay well away from me. 

I am loving my ticker this week - Paris Hilton bit!! haha!!! One clever kid on board here!! 

We are just back from a walk out in the country!! It was lovely to get some fresh air and see the beauty of nature! (sorry thats my geeky side)


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> We are just back from a walk out in the country!! It was lovely to get some fresh air and see the beauty of nature! (sorry thats my geeky side)

Fellow geek here, me and OH do that every weekend, we have just joined the National Trust as well. :coffee::happydance:


----------



## skweek35

I have been thinking about doing that for ages!! I think next year we will get that but will have to get all the baby gear too. There is no way we can go bundu bashing with a little one in a buggy. Get DF suited and booted for that bit I think hehe 

I think carrying the baby out in the country side will defo be a blue job!! :haha: 
Well, he wants to tease me by saying things like babies are pink jobs! changing nappies, bathing, feeding - all pink jobs apparently! - I think not!! 
He got me into this he will have to do his share too!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

We also do a lot of walking. We plan on a heavy duty stroller for junior!


----------



## Abby75

I have to confess to being a geek too, I live in the countryside :) and I can say without hesitation that I do NOT miss living in cities. Loads of lambs about now, they are so cute with the little tails going :)

A lot of the ramblers around here use slings or the Baby carriers. It's not possible to do some of the walks with a buggy/pram. 

Skweek I was :rofl: @ pink and blue jobs..... When the baby comes does it change to brown, yellow, white and clear jobs? :haha: 

Lots of luck to us all in freak week again, let's hope this is our month :dust:


----------



## skweek35

Abby75 said:


> A lot of the ramblers around here use slings or the Baby carriers. It's not possible to do some of the walks with a buggy/pram.
> 
> Skweek I was :rofl: @ pink and blue jobs..... When the baby comes does it change to brown, yellow, white and clear jobs? :haha:
> 
> Lots of luck to us all in freak week again, let's hope this is our month :dust:

Morning Naughty Nun's!! 
Well weather is looking gorgeous down here!! Might drag DF out again today for another walk this afternoon. 
I really miss rambling! Will defo be getting a sling or baby carrier!! Get this one used to the outdoors from an early age - but saying that with due date being November will most likely only start walking again this time next year. 

Abbey - I think I will take the white and clear jobs - DF can have the brown and yellow jobs!!! :rofl: 
Blue jobs are usually those that pink doesnt like and doesnt want to do BTW! :rofl: Therefore blue jobs are washing dishes, mowing the lawn, washing cars oh and half the house cleaning jobs, (which I dont want to do that week:haha:)


----------



## skweek35

Oh me crickey moses!!! 
I've just had a call from my brother!! He asked me if I'm ready to be an aunty again!! So I just had to tell them that he too is going to by an uncle!! 
My SIL is going to be 9 weeks tomorrow! 
I can't believe I get to do this with her!! 
DF said that my mother is not going to know what to do with herself!! 2 grandchildren so close!! SHe is not going to know whether to be in Ireland in October or here in November!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

How awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Abby75

:happydance: So it's congratulations to both of you :happydance:

H&H 9 months :dust:


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> Oh me crickey moses!!!
> I've just had a call from my brother!! He asked me if I'm ready to be an aunty again!! So I just had to tell them that he too is going to by an uncle!!
> My SIL is going to be 9 weeks tomorrow!
> I can't believe I get to do this with her!!
> DF said that my mother is not going to know what to do with herself!! 2 grandchildren so close!! SHe is not going to know whether to be in Ireland in October or here in November!!

Wow, what fab news!! :happydance:


Well, how is everyone doing? :hugs:

Peak yesterday and today. BD'd last night and will be tonight. Having major ovary twitching at the mo!

Picking up OH's SA results from the doctor tonight, and will take them along to the fertility clinic on Monday, where I will get my AMH results as well. Looking forward to having a good chat and see what our options are.

Love to you. xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fx'd that you won't need those options hun!


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> Fx'd that you won't need those options hun!

Thanks hun, but only have this month and next month left, so have to be realistic, we are ok with it. :flower:

Hope you are ok, how's freak week going?? :happydance:


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Fx'd that you won't need those options hun!
> 
> Thanks hun, but only have this month and next month left, so have to be realistic, we are ok with it. :flower:
> 
> Hope you are ok, how's freak week going?? :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes but alot can happen in those two months! It's good to plan ahead though definitely!

Freak week is over for me-ended last night when DB said nope-that's enough! :rofl: I was ok with that-just wish he told me BEFORE the preseed was used:haha: then he asked if it was possible to narrow down my fertile time more as the week was just too much :rofl: poor DB! If ER go into next month then he better no questions asked be ready on days 13-15 if he wants to narrow it down more! :haha:

2dpo and I really don't want to symptom spot but I have been cramping this morning-it's just weird for me. But way too early for cramping. Sigh-here come the madness. :headspin:


I think once ff give me crosshairs I am going to take a temping break.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey Spring Freaks lol,

The sun is shining and I am ready for freak week which could start next week but id I O late again it will be the week after. So DB has to be ready for 2 week Freak week possibly lmao :happydance:

I think I stressed myself out last month and delayed my O. I have been reading taking charge of your fertility which is a brilliant book. Really enjoying it and I am always learning.

Well so nice to be back in after the horror of missing out on trying last month. So were ready to go just the last of my Af spotting today and the games can Begin.

Bonnie you are so funny love that DB is requesting a narrow the gap. Tell him to keep up the good work lol.


Heavenly we will push forward in the next 2 months and hope it happens this month. We are here for you!!:hugs:

skweek35 That's some great timing and so nice for you to be able to go through that together. So you have a local bump buddy too.

Much love


----------



## Bonnie1990

That's the spirit LW!


----------



## Abby75

Hey ladies, hope your all enjoying freak week lol I'm still right in the middle of it waiting for my positive opk. 

:dust: to everyone


----------



## bbear690

If my calculations are right I should o around Sunday :) getting lots of practice in too, I really don't want to miss my egg xx

Been sorting out the kids clothes and found a tiny baby dress and knitted cardi and 2 blankets, the have come out the washing machine and was so nice putting them on the drier lol. Hope there are lots more tiny outfits in it soon :)


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> Yes but alot can happen in those two months! It's good to plan ahead though definitely!
> 
> Freak week is over for me-ended last night when DB said nope-that's enough! :rofl: I was ok with that-just wish he told me BEFORE the preseed was used:haha: then he asked if it was possible to narrow down my fertile time more as the week was just too much :rofl: poor DB! If ER go into next month then he better no questions asked be ready on days 13-15 if he wants to narrow it down more! :haha:
> 
> 2dpo and I really don't want to symptom spot but I have been cramping this morning-it's just weird for me. But way too early for cramping. Sigh-here come the madness. :headspin:
> 
> 
> I think once ff give me crosshairs I am going to take a temping break.

Step away from the symptom spotting!! It makes you crazy! :wohoo: Poor OH. :rofl:



Lotus Womb said:


> Hey Spring Freaks lol,
> 
> The sun is shining and I am ready for freak week which could start next week but id I O late again it will be the week after. So DB has to be ready for 2 week Freak week possibly lmao :happydance:
> 
> I think I stressed myself out last month and delayed my O. I have been reading taking charge of your fertility which is a brilliant book. Really enjoying it and I am always learning.
> 
> Well so nice to be back in after the horror of missing out on trying last month. So were ready to go just the last of my Af spotting today and the games can Begin.
> 
> Bonnie you are so funny love that DB is requesting a narrow the gap. Tell him to keep up the good work lol.
> 
> 
> Heavenly we will push forward in the next 2 months and hope it happens this month. We are here for you!!:hugs:
> 
> skweek35 That's some great timing and so nice for you to be able to go through that together. So you have a local bump buddy too.
> 
> Much love

2 weeks? :shock: Hope OH is up for that...and I mean that literally! :happydance: Taking Charge is a great book! :thumbup:



Abby75 said:


> Hey ladies, hope your all enjoying freak week lol I'm still right in the middle of it waiting for my positive opk.
> 
> :dust: to everyone

FXd for you hun!! xx



bbear690 said:


> If my calculations are right I should o around Sunday :) getting lots of practice in too, I really don't want to miss my egg xx
> :)

Keep up the good work! x

I had a 2 hour nap this afternoon, it was bliss. I am turning into such an old git, but afternoon naps are wonderful! :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies - oops sorry - NN's!! 
I'm just knackered these last few days - even struggled to stay awake this afternoon in a rather important staff meeting!! Could not stop yawning - at 4pm!! 

I think I might be one of the lucky ones - touch wood - no sign of MS as yet and hopefully it will stay that way!! 

Local bump buddy - more than one for me - my nail lady is 10 weeks already. And now my SIL, who lives in Dublin. So yup 2 local bump buddies!! Lucky me 

Heavenly - FXed you wont need the treatment. I would highly recomment using softcups! I'm sure that helped to get my bfp!! 

Bonnie - FXed you caught that little eggy!! Try to keep as busy as possible and keep you mind off the TWW! 

LW - 2 weeks for freak week - my DF would think he had arrived in heaven!! (no not in you heavenly!) :haha: 
Keep you spirits high and relax and let nature do the rest.


----------



## KatM

Hi Girls,
Thanks for all the condolensces. Just caught up on the thread and a lot of positive OPKs and freak weeks going on. We will be waiting to try again as I conceive super easily and then am unable to maintain. 

I am hoping to get a few blood tests run when I go back to for my post-miscarriage check up next Friday. Sometimes Drs don't run them until you have 3 in a row. The Dr. already ordered an ultrasound on my uterus to make sure everything was normal. It was. I would like my hormones checked, my blood checked to make sure it isnt sticky and the autoimmune thing checked since I have had 2 bouts of pancreatitis where my body attacked my pancreas.

I am also planning on changing Drs since I don't like how hard it is to get a hold of anyone in her office and her staff is horrible. I found a nice, new Dr that was recommended and is the only one in his practice. His wife is on staff and someone actually picks up the phone when I call instead of being on hold for 30 minutes+. I am waiting till my current Dr. runs whatever tests I can get her to run. I really don't want another miscarriage.

My current Dr has the whole it's just "bad luck" attitude which isn't good enough for me.

I won't be on the boards as much. Spent a day or two lurking on the recurrent miscarriage thread. I wish tons of babydust to you all!


----------



## Bonnie1990

KatM said:


> Hi Girls,
> Thanks for all the condolensces. Just caught up on the thread and a lot of positive OPKs and freak weeks going on. We will be waiting to try again as I conceive super easily and then am unable to maintain.
> 
> I am hoping to get a few blood tests run when I go back to for my post-miscarriage check up next Friday. Sometimes Drs don't run them until you have 3 in a row. The Dr. already ordered an ultrasound on my uterus to make sure everything was normal. It was. I would like my hormones checked, my blood checked to make sure it isnt sticky and the autoimmune thing checked since I have had 2 bouts of pancreatitis where my body attacked my pancreas.
> 
> I am also planning on changing Drs since I don't like how hard it is to get a hold of anyone in her office and her staff is horrible. I found a nice, new Dr that was recommended and is the only one in his practice. His wife is on staff and someone actually picks up the phone when I call instead of being on hold for 30 minutes+. I am waiting till my current Dr. runs whatever tests I can get her to run. I really don't want another miscarriage.
> 
> My current Dr has the whole it's just "bad luck" attitude which isn't good enough for me.
> 
> I won't be on the boards as much. Spent a day or two lurking on the recurrent miscarriage thread. I wish tons of babydust to you all!

Kat-
I'm so happy to see you around...and am glad that you are taking care of you and looking into a new doc--some are just to big to even deal with. I hope that you can get some answers and finally get a sticky bean that you so deserve. hugs


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> Hey ladies - oops sorry - NN's!!
> I'm just knackered these last few days - even struggled to stay awake this afternoon in a rather important staff meeting!! Could not stop yawning - at 4pm!!
> 
> I think I might be one of the lucky ones - touch wood - no sign of MS as yet and hopefully it will stay that way!!
> 
> Local bump buddy - more than one for me - my nail lady is 10 weeks already. And now my SIL, who lives in Dublin. So yup 2 local bump buddies!! Lucky me
> 
> Heavenly - FXed you wont need the treatment. I would highly recomment using softcups! I'm sure that helped to get my bfp!!

How lovely to have so many bump buddies!! :happydance: Look after yourself! xx




KatM said:


> Hi Girls,
> Thanks for all the condolensces. Just caught up on the thread and a lot of positive OPKs and freak weeks going on. We will be waiting to try again as I conceive super easily and then am unable to maintain.
> 
> I am hoping to get a few blood tests run when I go back to for my post-miscarriage check up next Friday. Sometimes Drs don't run them until you have 3 in a row. The Dr. already ordered an ultrasound on my uterus to make sure everything was normal. It was. I would like my hormones checked, my blood checked to make sure it isnt sticky and the autoimmune thing checked since I have had 2 bouts of pancreatitis where my body attacked my pancreas.
> 
> I am also planning on changing Drs since I don't like how hard it is to get a hold of anyone in her office and her staff is horrible. I found a nice, new Dr that was recommended and is the only one in his practice. His wife is on staff and someone actually picks up the phone when I call instead of being on hold for 30 minutes+. I am waiting till my current Dr. runs whatever tests I can get her to run. I really don't want another miscarriage.
> 
> My current Dr has the whole it's just "bad luck" attitude which isn't good enough for me.
> 
> I won't be on the boards as much. Spent a day or two lurking on the recurrent miscarriage thread. I wish tons of babydust to you all!

So pleased to hear from you. :hugs: Sounds like a really positive thing to do re changing doctors, FXd you get the answers you need as soon as poss to move forward. Take care. xx



AFM, Peak Day Mon and Tues of this week, and we BDd on both, and will be the next couple of days at least.

Just chomping at the bit really for this appointment on Monday, interested to know what my AMH results are and OH's latest SA results. Knowledge is power!! 

Love to you all. xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

"knowledge is power"

So true heavenly!
Morning ladies!
Happy hump day!

( I mean wednesday people! Get your heads out of the Gutters!):rofl:


----------



## bbear690

Hi Kat xxx nice to see you back on the board xx hope your new doc is better and you are ttc again soon x


Well jumped on hubby again this am lol, he he walking round like a Cheshire cat this week :)


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> "knowledge is power"
> 
> So true heavenly!
> Morning ladies!
> Happy hump day!
> 
> ( *I mean wednesday people*! Get your heads out of the Gutters!):rofl:

Yeah, sure you did. Slut. :coffee: 



bbear690 said:


> Well jumped on hubby again this am lol, he he walking round like a Cheshire cat this week :)


Plenty of cream then? :rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> "knowledge is power"
> 
> So true heavenly!
> Morning ladies!
> Happy hump day!
> 
> ( *I mean wednesday people*! Get your heads out of the Gutters!):rofl:
> 
> Yeah, sure you did. Slut. :coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> bbear690 said:
> 
> 
> Well jumped on hubby again this am lol, he he walking round like a Cheshire cat this week :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of cream then? :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Abby75

Heavenly, FXd everything goes as you want it too Monday.

LW, enjoy your 2 weeks, guessing your OH loving it :haha:

Skweek, good to hear everything going well with you. Must be really nice having two people close to you to be your bumb buddies. 

Bbear, FXd for you this week, sending sticky :dust: your way.

Bonnie, symptom spotting is the fastest way to insanity! :haha:

Kat, really nice to hear from you. Hope everything goes well with the new Dr and get your sticky bean very soon :dust: :hugs:

AFM, I got my first positive opk last night. I usually get 2 for some reason, so will be counting the dpo soon.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Kat - so glad to see you around again! Brill idea to change doc's under those conditions. If their attitude stinks - then change! 

Bonnie - oh my gosh - talk about us getting our minds out the gutter. HEHE 

AFM - I think MS is starting to set in, If I dont eat enough I feel really ill! 
I even had 2 lunches today! I was just soooo hungry even after eating a bagette!!

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Kat good to see you back and moving forward to do what is best for you. We are all here for you.

Yes ladies DB is happy happy about potential 2 weeks we will be stepping up BD this cycle me thinks the more spermy's the better LOL.

You guys make me laugh so much. glad you all enjoying freak week games or shall I say freak weeks or freak month lol why not.


----------



## skweek35

HI NN's!! 
Oh my gosh - MS seems to be setting in with avengance!! If I am not sipping on something cold or nibbling on something, I feel so nauseous!! I will have to get to boots soon to get those travel bands!! I hope they do the trick otherwise I will be the size of a house before the nine months is up!!! 

I will admit I am really jealous of those in freak week!! We are back to once a week! If I wasnt feeling like crap at the mo I would sooo grab DF!!


----------



## heavenly

Abby75 said:


> AFM, I got my first positive opk last night. I usually get 2 for some reason, so will be counting the dpo soon.

Get busy girl!!! :happydance:




Lotus Womb said:


> Yes ladies DB is happy happy about potential 2 weeks we will be stepping up BD this cycle me thinks the more spermy's the better LOL.
> 
> You guys make me laugh so much. glad you all enjoying freak week games or shall I say freak weeks or freak month lol why not.

Freaks, perverts, slutty girls....whatever...works for me. :coffee:



skweek35 said:


> HI NN's!!
> Oh my gosh - MS seems to be setting in with avengance!! If I am not sipping on something cold or nibbling on something, I feel so nauseous!! I will have to get to boots soon to get those travel bands!! I hope they do the trick otherwise I will be the size of a house before the nine months is up!!!
> 
> I will admit I am really jealous of those in freak week!! We are back to once a week! If I wasnt feeling like crap at the mo I would sooo grab DF!!

Don't be jealous.....I only normally wash our bottom sheet once a year........I have to do it every day at the mo. :growlmad: :rofl:

Look after yourself. :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

:rofl: heavenly!! yup the washing is one thing I dont miss at the mo!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> Abby75 said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I got my first positive opk last night. I usually get 2 for some reason, so will be counting the dpo soon.
> 
> Get busy girl!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lotus Womb said:
> 
> 
> Yes ladies DB is happy happy about potential 2 weeks we will be stepping up BD this cycle me thinks the more spermy's the better LOL.
> 
> You guys make me laugh so much. glad you all enjoying freak week games or shall I say freak weeks or freak month lol why not.Click to expand...
> 
> Freaks, perverts, slutty girls....whatever...works for me. :coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> HI NN's!!
> Oh my gosh - MS seems to be setting in with avengance!! If I am not sipping on something cold or nibbling on something, I feel so nauseous!! I will have to get to boots soon to get those travel bands!! I hope they do the trick otherwise I will be the size of a house before the nine months is up!!!
> 
> I will admit I am really jealous of those in freak week!! We are back to once a week! If I wasnt feeling like crap at the mo I would sooo grab DF!!Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be jealous.....I only normally wash our bottom sheet once a year........I have to do it every day at the mo. :growlmad: :rofl:
> 
> Look after yourself. :hugs:Click to expand...

 Sheets! I knew there was something I keep forgetting to do!
Time to change the sheets! I hate the slippery leopard spotted one that is on there now!
One good shove to the other and they are out on the floor! :rofl: Not good for normal sleeping nights!
DB was trying to be frisky when he bought them!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Squeek honey---your gonna be as big as a house in 9 months already so eat the damn crackers!


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie1990 said:


> Squeek honey---your gonna be as big as a house in 9 months already so eat the damn crackers!

Thanks hun!! If only it was just crackers I wanted to eat!! I will eat anything in sight!! 

:rofl: at the slippery leopard print sheets!! OH MY GOSH!! would have to be a OH buy!! :rofl: 
Time for the wee break again!!


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> :rofl: at the slippery leopard print sheets!! OH MY GOSH!! would have to be a OH buy!! :rofl:
> Time for the wee break again!!

Tena Lady and slippery leopard sheets....my....what an erotic image.....:rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Squeek honey---your gonna be as big as a house in 9 months already so eat the damn crackers!
> 
> Thanks hun!! If only it was just crackers I wanted to eat!! I will eat anything in sight!!
> 
> :rofl: at the slippery leopard print sheets!! OH MY GOSH!! would have to be a OH buy!! :rofl:
> Time for the wee break again!!Click to expand...

Yes they were! I'll have to post a pic :rofl: thankfully the black and white zebra print ones were back ordered so after these arrived the other was cancelled! :rofl:
Can't even keep the damn top sheet on the bed-it flys off!

DSD is having a jungle theme bday party next weekend and we are going to throw the top sheet on the floor under the table to catch the spills! :haha:


----------



## skweek35

Hell I would use it as a table cloth and accidentally on purpose knock a candle over. OOPS!! 
Arent you glad the zebra print was on back order - I'm sorry to those who like animal print. I like it in very small doses!! Thats as far as african as I come at the mo! :haha:


----------



## Bonnie1990

DB is obsessed with anything black, white or black and white. I think he was drawn for the color and just ordered the leapord to be sexy ( or maybe to be funny since DSD is loves anything tiger print! It was shortly after we got together and he bought a big bed and needed sheets (prior was a twin-didn't work for sleeping!)


----------



## skweek35

oh no not the twin beds!! :haha:


----------



## KatM

Hi NN,
Thanks for all the all warm welcomes back.

Skweek, MS is a good sign. I have never had it. Means hormones are going high and less chance of a MC.

I wash our sheets once a week no matter what. It does get kind of gross with wet spot stains, lol. During freak week girls, try shoving a pillowed case pillow under your hips. Then all you have to do is wash the pillow case. That's what I did last time around.


----------



## bbear690

I got told legs in the air and do the bicycle is a good move too. Although I waited for dh to leave the room first lol


Had really weird pains in my left side yesterday, not there this morning so wondering if I can ov'd early? Been taking frolic acid for a month now, could this cause it?

If I did then we have dtd a few times this week so hopefully got the egg :)


----------



## bbear690

heavenly said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: at the slippery leopard print sheets!! OH MY GOSH!! would have to be a OH buy!! :rofl:
> Time for the wee break again!!
> 
> Tena Lady and slippery leopard sheets....my....what an erotic image.....:rofl:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::laundry:


----------



## heavenly

KatM said:


> Hi NN,
> Thanks for all the all warm welcomes back.
> 
> Skweek, MS is a good sign. I have never had it. Means hormones are going high and less chance of a MC.
> 
> I wash our sheets once a week no matter what. It does get kind of gross with wet spot stains, lol. During freak week girls, try shoving a pillowed case pillow under your hips. Then all you have to do is wash the pillow case. That's what I did last time around.

Good idea about the pillow case!

Hope you are doinig ok. :hugs:




bbear690 said:


> I got told legs in the air and do the bicycle is a good move too. Although I waited for dh to leave the room first lol
> 
> 
> Had really weird pains in my left side yesterday, not there this morning so wondering if I can ov'd early? Been taking *frolic acid* for a month now, could this cause it?
> 
> If I did then we have dtd a few times this week so hopefully got the egg :)

Frolic acid....never a truer word. :rofl:


AFM, got OH's SA results back from the GP yesterday, all looking very good! Will take those with us for appointment with Clinic on Monday. Not sure how that effects IVF, if that is our course of action, but I was pleased for him that everything is ok. At least one of us has bits that work. :coffee: :rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

KatM said:


> Hi NN,
> Thanks for all the all warm welcomes back.
> 
> Skweek, MS is a good sign. I have never had it. Means hormones are going high and less chance of a MC.
> 
> I wash our sheets once a week no matter what. It does get kind of gross with wet spot stains, lol. During freak week girls, try shoving a pillowed case pillow under your hips. Then all you have to do is wash the pillow case. That's what I did last time around.

Sounds good but my problem would be the correct placement on the bed so that when I roll off from on top I land square on it! :rofl::rofl:



bbear690 said:


> I got told legs in the air and do the bicycle is a good move too. Although I waited for dh to leave the room first lol
> 
> 
> Had really weird pains in my left side yesterday, not there this morning so wondering if I can ov'd early? Been taking frolic acid for a month now, could this cause it?
> 
> If I did then we have dtd a few times this week so hopefully got the egg :)

FROLIC ACID! That is classic!:rofl:
I have been taking it for about 6 months in a prenatal so I doubt it made a difference honestly. But fx'd you caught the eggy!



heavenly said:


> KatM said:
> 
> 
> Hi NN,
> Thanks for all the all warm welcomes back.
> 
> Skweek, MS is a good sign. I have never had it. Means hormones are going high and less chance of a MC.
> 
> I wash our sheets once a week no matter what. It does get kind of gross with wet spot stains, lol. During freak week girls, try shoving a pillowed case pillow under your hips. Then all you have to do is wash the pillow case. That's what I did last time around.
> 
> Good idea about the pillow case!
> 
> Hope you are doinig ok. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbear690 said:
> 
> 
> I got told legs in the air and do the bicycle is a good move too. Although I waited for dh to leave the room first lol
> 
> 
> Had really weird pains in my left side yesterday, not there this morning so wondering if I can ov'd early? Been taking *frolic acid* for a month now, could this cause it?
> 
> If I did then we have dtd a few times this week so hopefully got the egg :)Click to expand...
> 
> Frolic acid....never a truer word. :rofl:
> 
> 
> AFM, got OH's SA results back from the GP yesterday, all looking very good! Will take those with us for appointment with Clinic on Monday. Not sure how that effects IVF, if that is our course of action, but I was pleased for him that everything is ok. At least one of us has bits that work. :coffee: :rofl:Click to expand...

Glad his swimmers are good! I would only think it will help IVF if you go that route!

AFM-trouble falling asleep last night. Heartburn seems to be gone so far today. Bbs are tingling. Mild af crampy feeling. And I still temped:dohh:It's such a habit-I don't even think about it reaching in the dark for the thermometer. :haha:


----------



## bbear690

From now on I will be calling it frolic acid :thumbup:


----------



## skweek35

HAHA!!:rofl: at frolic acid!!:rofl: 

Thanks Kat! Been feeling a bit better today since I got a much better nights sleep last night. So only a bit queasy. 

Heavenly - Really good that your OH's SA came back with positive results!! Roll on Monday. 

AFM - feeling a bit more positive about school this evening - We just had inspectors in again. We have been subjected to 3 monthly inspections for the last 18 months as the school was not performing as well as the powers that be would have liked. 
Well turns out we have now improved enough for their likings. So we are no longer 'In special measures'. Yay!! 
So maybe a glass of wine? Oh no I can't!! Boohoo! I cant even have a celebratory glass! boohoo! 
Oh well - at least I get to relax a bit this weekend and not stress out about having to prep all lessons to the nines!! 
We are going out tomorrow and will be seeing my in laws. We will be telling them. We are hoping it will help give MIL something to look forward to. She has not been well lately and was diagnosed with gall bladder infection. She is on anti B's and is await blood results sometime this next week. We are praying and hoping if there is anything else wrong that its easily fixed. 
Doc says she might need to have her gall bladder removed. 

Hope everyone is doing well and has a great weekend!!


----------



## Abby75

Frolic acid :rofl: If you od on them are you frolicked? 

Great news heavenly, FXd for Monday :hugs:

I use the 'feet up the wall' method, I heard that it can help. I also read that puting a pillow under your bum helps :shrug: I might look like an idiot, but worth a try, I should try the bicycle too :) 



> Tena Lady and slippery leopard sheets....my....what an erotic image.....

 sounds like bingo night!!! :haha:

Skweek, gallbladder is done mostly keyhole now, so the recovery is much faster too. Hopefully it won't come to that. FXd 

Bonnie, try a hand towel/terry cloth square on the bed then you don't have far to reach and place it as required :haha:

Afm, looks like freak week is over, now it's time to try and ignore all the little things and get to the end of the tww relatively sane. :loopy: hope the time passes quicker this month!


----------



## bbear690

Omg I just literally spat my coffe out @ bingo night :rofl:


----------



## bbear690

We are just gong to be dtd every other night until next week on the hope I catch my egg :) will have two close to Christmas is in do as dd is jan 2nd, not worried though as we always do a joint birthday treat around July so will be fine, this year we are off to Lego land :):) can't wait xx


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi ladies,
As Freak week is coming to an end for some of U it has just started for me.Even missed taking my temp today ah well one day won't hurt. Were going to go for every other day for potential O Friday will have to keep going next week if I O late again. Ahhh well it is a good life and DB loving it.
Lmao at Frolic Acid .


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> We are going out tomorrow and will be seeing my in laws. We will be telling them. We are hoping it will help give MIL something to look forward to. She has not been well lately and was diagnosed with gall bladder infection. She is on anti B's and is await blood results sometime this next week. We are praying and hoping if there is anything else wrong that its easily fixed.
> Doc says she might need to have her gall bladder removed.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and has a great weekend!!

Sorry to hear about your MIL, I hope she feels better soon and what wonderful news to cheer her up! :hugs:



Abby75 said:


> I use the 'feet up the wall' method, I heard that it can help. I also read that puting a pillow under your bum helps :shrug: I might look like an idiot, but worth a try, I should try the bicycle too :)
> Afm, looks like freak week is over, now it's time to try and ignore all the little things and get to the end of the tww relatively sane. :loopy: hope the time passes quicker this month!

Bicycle kicks...feet up the wall...pillows and clothes under your bum.....cuddly toy....juggler....lion tamer.....it's a friggin' nightmare. :rofl:



bbear690 said:


> We are just gong to be dtd every other night until next week on the hope I catch my egg :) will have two close to Christmas is in do as dd is jan 2nd, not worried though as we always do a joint birthday treat around July so will be fine, this year we are off to Lego land :):) can't wait xx

FXd you catch the egg this cycle!! xx



Lotus Womb said:


> Hi ladies,
> As Freak week is coming to an end for some of U it has just started for me.Even missed taking my temp today ah well one day won't hurt. Were going to go for every other day for potential O Friday will have to keep going next week if I O late again. Ahhh well it is a good life and DB loving it.
> Lmao at Frolic Acid .

Nice times ahead for OH!!! Have fun hun!! :happydance:


AFM, tiring day today but good! Drove to Virginia Water in Surrey, really beautiful, went for a mega long walk!

OH's mum is down tomorrow...oh the joys...she is a half is glass empty person even though there is nothing wrong, she is never happier than when she is moaning. I don't understand people like that.

Makes Mother's Day a lot harder for me, as with losing my mum 5 years ago, who was the most positive person you could ever met even though she endured a lot of hardship in her life....so I try to avoid the day completely if I can but will make sure OH's mum has a nice day tomorrow.

Love to you all. xx


----------



## skweek35

Hey hun, 
MIL loved the news - really put a smile on her really thin little face! She just cant believe how a year ago she had no grandchildren - now they all coming!! 
I just love her so much. She didnt even batter an eye lid at me having more nibbles before we left - I felt sooo nauseous again! just had to nibble on something! 

The in-laws have already said they wont buy us anything for the baby but instead will give us money to spend on the baby. That is unless we ask them to buy something for the baby. 
MIL is seeing the doc in the week for the blood results 
FXed all is well.


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> Hey hun,
> MIL loved the news - really put a smile on her really thin little face! She just cant believe how a year ago she had no grandchildren - now they all coming!!
> I just love her so much. She didnt even batter an eye lid at me having more nibbles before we left - I felt sooo nauseous again! just had to nibble on something!
> 
> The in-laws have already said they wont buy us anything for the baby but instead will give us money to spend on the baby. That is unless we ask them to buy something for the baby.
> MIL is seeing the doc in the week for the blood results
> FXed all is well.

Glad you have such support around you. :hugs:


Well.....it wasn't great yesterday, when OH's mum left at 6pm, we felt quite depressed - she complained all day about other members of the family, work, etc....we gave her such a lovely day as well. 

Flippin eck, I left all the paperwork til the last minute to fill in, for this appointment at 5pm today. Talk about homework, so much of it!! :wacko: I have a lot of questions to ask.

Love to you all. xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Good luck today! Can't wait to hear what they say. 
So sorry about your mil. 

Sometimes it's nice that we don't have that drama to deal with. Neither of us have out parents or much family that we are close with. Let's it be just us and the kids. It's also sad that we don't have many to share with.


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> Good luck today! Can't wait to hear what they say.
> So sorry about your mil.
> 
> Sometimes it's nice that we don't have that drama to deal with. Neither of us have out parents or much family that we are close with. Let's it be just us and the kids. It's also sad that we don't have many to share with.

I know what you mean. I have no parents,grandparents, aunts or uncles...so no dramas when it comes to get togethers etc etc.....but miss my mum terribly and if we did get lucky and had a baby, it's a shame there isn't going to be a big family support network. But hey ho, that's life, isn't it!! OH's family at least live 50 miles away. We won't be telling any of them about fertility treatment, can do without the aggro!!


----------



## KatM

MIL are almost always challenging. I know mine make me grit my teeth at times. She wants to mother me like I am a child because she never had a daughter. Um, I already have a mom and am a grown ass woman. I have had to talk to her about this stuff.

She also believes that I will burn in hell since I am not Baptist like she is. I am afraid she will impose her beliefs on our children. We are planning on moving to Southern California once our child is born.

This being said, she means well. Her idea of love is to push and impose. At least she has made me feel very welcome to my hubbies very large extended family. My family is just my Mom, Dad and sister. I am only close to my Mom. All our other extended family is in Taiwan. 

Heavenly, Good luck on all your testing! it's good that your OH's sperm are all good.

BBear and Lotus, hope you caught those eggs.

Bonnie, cant remember where you are in your cycle. too distracted with all your zebra talk and frolic acid. 

Skweek, good that everything is going smoothly with your pregnancy.


----------



## Abby75

Heavenly, hope it all went well with you today FXd x

Bbear and LW :dust: to you both, hope you catch your sticky beans :hugs:

Skweek, nice to hear everything is going well and FXd for your MIL results. :hugs:

Kat hope everything is going well for you too. :dust:

Afm, not really anything happened. Only a few dpo and trying to stay busy so I don't ss. Im still quite calm at the moment and hoping I can keep it like this. OH got me some flowers and a card from my furbabies :haha: it was so sweet, didn't know they sold cards like that. 
Good luck to everyone, :dust: to you all.


----------



## KatM

Abby, :dust: to you during your 2WW. That was so sweet of your OH. DH and I have decided to adopt another furbaby once we return from our European Holiday in June. It will be almost a year since our furbaby passed away when we return. It will also take the pressue of TTC.

I am so excited for our second honeymoon and to have DH all to myself for a month. He works a LOT! Luckily, he works mainly from home, but he is still in front of his computer all day.

Now that things have calmed down emotionally, we are officially not trying, not preventing. I won't get excited about a pregnancy until after I actually see a heartbeat on the screen or after I make it to 2nd trimester. I am excited to switch Drs to get the kind of care I want. I really pray that a sticky bean is in our near future.


----------



## Bonnie1990

I think it's great Kat that you are getting a new doctor. Hopefully a fresh look will shed some light for you

Well I caved and tested this am because I had a few run ins with nausea yesterday. 9dpo and bfn :shrug:
Not worried. Still early. Temps are good. Just wait and see. 

Heavenly-what did doc say?


----------



## heavenly

Abby75 said:


> Heavenly, hope it all went well with you today FXd x
> 
> Afm, not really anything happened. Only a few dpo and trying to stay busy so I don't ss. Im still quite calm at the moment and hoping I can keep it like this. OH got me some flowers and a card from my furbabies :haha: it was so sweet, didn't know they sold cards like that.
> Good luck to everyone, :dust: to you all.

Good girl, not SS, you know it makes sense. :winkwink: I am around 6DPO but don't feel any different..as per!!

I have seen those cards, so sweet!! x



KatM said:


> DH and I have decided to adopt another furbaby once we return from our European Holiday in June. It will be almost a year since our furbaby passed away when we return. It will also take the pressue of TTC.
> 
> I am so excited for our second honeymoon and to have DH all to myself for a month. He works a LOT! Luckily, he works mainly from home, but he is still in front of his computer all day.
> 
> Now that things have calmed down emotionally, we are officially not trying, not preventing. I won't get excited about a pregnancy until after I actually see a heartbeat on the screen or after I make it to 2nd trimester. I am excited to switch Drs to get the kind of care I want. I really pray that a sticky bean is in our near future.

How lovely, we wants pics of your new furbaby when you get him or her!! :happydance: Sounds like just what the 2 of you need, a lovely break away, I am sure it will do both of you the power of good. Love to you. :hugs:




Bonnie1990 said:


> Well I caved and tested this am because I had a few run ins with nausea yesterday. 9dpo and bfn :shrug:
> Not worried. Still early. Temps are good. Just wait and see.
> 
> Heavenly-what did doc say?

Still early days hun, FXd for you this cycle!!! xx

Re the appointment, my AMH is 1.7 which is fine for my age....but not good for fertility. Wasn't a shock or anything. Said she didn't think we should do IVF with my own eggs, practically zero chance...again, we both knew that already. I said about DE and she said that is what she was going to suggest. They do egg sharing but not egg donation. 

So think I shall look into a clinic that does egg donor treatment, there is one in Tunbridge Wells, which I think we should go and have a chat with. Not for a month though, another consultation fee to cough up!! But it's a big decision, need to get it right!

One more cycle of Clomid, start taking DHEA, which she suggested to improve egg quality, then just carry on TTC naturally until we decide to put our name down on a list.

Love to you all. xx


----------



## bbear690

Got some egg white cm today, first time i have ever seen it lol

we dtd last night so hoping the little swimmings are hanging around for my egg xx

do you think we should dtd again tonight or tomorrow? been dtd every other night since af finished

keep getting headaches and my nipples are so sore, hubby was not allowed to touch them last night :(


----------



## Bonnie1990

bbear690 said:


> Got some egg white cm today, first time i have ever seen it lol
> 
> we dtd last night so hoping the little swimmings are hanging around for my egg xx
> 
> do you think we should dtd again tonight or tomorrow? been dtd every other night since af finished
> 
> keep getting headaches and my nipples are so sore, hubby was not allowed to touch them last night :(

Are you using OPK?


----------



## bbear690

No was trying not too lol

Will buy some next cycle if i need too lol


----------



## KatM

Bonnie, you are still so early. It's hard when you are a POAS addict. I have removed all sticks from the house. Try to hold out till 12DPO if you can. 
FXed for you girlie!!!

Heavenly,
Thanks for the update. How do you feel about using a DE and doing the IVF. I know it wasn't top on your list. It sounds like you have come into acceptance about this. I know you are doing chlomid again this month, FXed. Praying for your miracle baby. If you move forward with IVF, when will that be? 
Bbear, that is a very good sign!

AFM, 
DH and I got into a huge fight last night. (More like I was screaming at the top of my lungs and he was just his usual stoney self when we fight). This has not happened since December 2010 after returning home from a visit with my MIL. I actually thought to myself, "thank goodness the pregnancies did not stick". Of course, I don't truly feel that way. 
We managed to go to be in somewhat peace. I take responsibility for being more on edge after all our losses and the the flux in hormones, and I was seriously annoyed that he was waking me up with his squeaky office chair AGAIN!!! I keep complaining to him about switching chairs as he likes to work till at least 2am and sometimes 4am and wakes me up consistantly. The office is attached in a loft to our bedroom. After talking to him about it at least a handfull of times, I woke up last night and started screaming. His way of dealing with me was to move downstairs, and then he was going to sleep on the couch as to not disturb me. I did not want this and freaked out. My parents sleep in seperate bedrooms and have an unclose marriage. This is not what I want. Anyways, I am venting. Thanks for listening. Of course, I think I am Oing sometime soon. Hope stress doesn't fully prevent this from happening.


----------



## heavenly

KatM said:


> Heavenly,
> Thanks for the update. How do you feel about using a DE and doing the IVF. I know it wasn't top on your list. It sounds like you have come into acceptance about this. I know you are doing chlomid again this month, FXed. Praying for your miracle baby. If you move forward with IVF, when will that be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFM,
> DH and I got into a huge fight last night. (More like I was screaming at the top of my lungs and he was just his usual stoney self when we fight). This has not happened since December 2010 after returning home from a visit with my MIL. I actually thought to myself, "thank goodness the pregnancies did not stick". Of course, I don't truly feel that way.
> We managed to go to be in somewhat peace. I take responsibility for being more on edge after all our losses and the the flux in hormones, and I was seriously annoyed that he was waking me up with his squeaky office chair AGAIN!!! I keep complaining to him about switching chairs as he likes to work till at least 2am and sometimes 4am and wakes me up consistantly. The office is attached in a loft to our bedroom. After talking to him about it at least a handfull of times, I woke up last night and started screaming. His way of dealing with me was to move downstairs, and then he was going to sleep on the couch as to not disturb me. I did not want this and freaked out. My parents sleep in seperate bedrooms and have an unclose marriage. This is not what I want. Anyways, I am venting. Thanks for listening. Of course, I think I am Oing sometime soon. Hope stress doesn't fully prevent this from happening.

We came to terms with probably having IVF at the end of last year, but we thought we would give Clomid a go. We also discussed DE end of last year and we both are fine with it, we want to be parents, however that special spirit wings its way to us, that is the baby we are supposed to have, that's how we feel about it anyway. :flower: Won't be going on an egg donor waiting list yet though, we have to save up, so after the last cycle of Clomid next month, we will go back to TTC naturally, keep taking all the supplements and I start acupuncture next month. What will be, will be!!! :flower:

You poor old poppet. :hugs: It's not surprising with everything you have been through. I don't think it's a bad thing, letting everything out, just as long as it doesn't go on for too long and knowing you the short time I do, I am sure you have lots of relaxing techniques to do. Look after yourself. xx


----------



## skweek35

Hi Naughty Nuns!! 

Kat - good to see you are holding up. Vent away all you need hun, we are here for you. 

Heavenly - glad to hear there are options available to you and OH. 
Tunbridge Wells isnt far from me. I love that area - but rather pricey. 

Bonnie - FXed you are not out yet - still early days so wait a few days before testing again. 

bbear - FXed you wont need to buy those OPK's next month. tons of sticky :dust: coming your way! 

abbey - thats the way - no ss this cycle! FXed you get your BFP this month! 

AFM - feeling much better today. Have been feeling really sea-sick since last Wednesday. Am so greatful for the break in nausea!! 
Just looking forward to next week Friday - for more than one reason!! School holidays to start with, 1st scan and my brother and his family are arriving from Ireland for the weekend!! 
Roll on next week Friday!!


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> Hi Naughty Nuns!!
> 
> Heavenly - glad to hear there are options available to you and OH.
> Tunbridge Wells isnt far from me. I love that area - but rather pricey.
> 
> 
> AFM - feeling much better today. Have been feeling really sea-sick since last Wednesday. Am so greatful for the break in nausea!!
> Just looking forward to next week Friday - for more than one reason!! School holidays to start with, 1st scan and my brother and his family are arriving from Ireland for the weekend!!
> Roll on next week Friday!!

It's about 30 odd miles away from us so not too far!!

How lovely, roll on next Friday!!! :happydance:


----------



## KatM

Thanks Heavenly and Skweek for your support and permission to vent. Home-life has returned to normal. DH and I have already made up and had make-up BD. Plus DH worked downstairs last night while I slept peacefully. I was so sound asleep that I did not even stir when he finally crawled into bed. I feel much less cranky.

Skweek, that is soooo exciting that your scan is almost here. I can't believe that you have to wait 8 weeks for a scan. You have made it further than I ever have and I trust that everything is going very smoothly. Like I said, MS is a very good sign that your pregnancy hormones are high, and I have never had it.

Heavenly, it is good to hear that you are on board with your DE plan. How much is a donor egg if you don't mind me asking? How much is IVF over there? I think it is about $10KUSD here. I read that it is about $5500USD in England, but that was in a book that was published in 2012.


----------



## heavenly

KatM said:


> Thanks Heavenly and Skweek for your support and permission to vent. Home-life has returned to normal. DH and I have already made up and had make-up BD. Plus DH worked downstairs last night while I slept peacefully. I was so sound asleep that I did not even stir when he finally crawled into bed. I feel much less cranky.
> 
> Heavenly, it is good to hear that you are on board with your DE plan. How much is a donor egg if you don't mind me asking? How much is IVF over there? I think it is about $10KUSD here. I read that it is about $5500USD in England, but that was in a book that was published in 2012.

Glad you two have smoothed things over and a good night's sleep works miracles! :hugs:

I think IVF and IVF with DE is a fairly similar price. It is between £6k and £9k in this country, including meds, dependant on clinic.

It is cheaper in Europe, some excellent clinics with extremely short waiting lists, around £2k cheaper. But obviously each clinic varies.


----------



## Abby75

Hey kat, nice to hear your back to normal :hugs: after what you've been through recently you can shout, scream and vent as much as you want. I think it's a lovely idea to adopt another furbaby. Having the break will also be good for you, let you relax for a while.

Heavenly, you have an amazing attitude to everything your doing. Shame you don't know someone that would 'donate' to you. Would speed things along for you. :hugs:

Bonnie, just say no to ss! :muaha: it's still very early days :dust:

Skweek, bet your gonna be glad to see the back of ms :sick: but I'm sure every little thing will be totally worth it. :hugs:

Bbear and LW hope freak week went well and you both get sticky beans :dust:


----------



## heavenly

Abby75 said:


> Heavenly, you have an amazing attitude to everything your doing. Shame you don't know someone that would 'donate' to you. Would speed things along for you. :hugs:

My sisters are too old to donate their eggs, so are my friends. But we are fine with an anonymous donor. If we have to wait, so be it!!

How are you hun?? :hugs:


----------



## Abby75

I'm doing fine thank you :hugs: trying to keep myself busy so I don't obsess :haha: 
Shame about donor BUT as you say, it's not where it comes from that matters! It will be living inside of you for 9 months, the first sounds and movements will be yours, every part that helps it grow is from you. So by the time your giving birth, it's way more you and your OH than a donor. (just in my opinion) 
No matter which way it happens for you, I wish you every happiness :hugs:

Bonnie, around 11 dpo now? How you holding up?

Hope everyone is doing well, :dust: to everyone!


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies 

Kat - so good that home life is happier now - I'll admit I love make up BD!! 

Heavenly - not far from me then! I'm in dodgy Gravesend! so only about an hour away! 

Abbey - yup so glad to be feeling better! Nothing worse for me than to be feeling ill! I start feeling a bit sorry for myself when I feel that sick. 

bbear and LW - When are you ladies expecting AF? are you planning on testing anytime soon? FXed you caught that little egg and will be joining me!! 

Bonnie - where are you hun? Hope you are well 

Yay yay tomorrow is Friday!! Roll on the weekend! 
AFM - feeling great besides wanting to sleep all the time! I was really fortunate to not be teaching today but in training. After lunch I really struggled to stay awake. Got home at 3:45pm and was in bed again by 4pm. Finally woke up at 6pm! Just hope I can get to sleep tonight! yawn yawn yawn!


----------



## heavenly

Ok, so I want updates from everyone. :coffee:

Me - I am 10 DPO, nothing new to report. Weather is gorgeous down here on the south coast, so lots of long walks in the countryside, I think!!


Now your turn!! :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hi ladies

Sorry I have been missing. I have been lurking - its just been a rough week. 
Monday I had nausea, my email was hacked and someone reported a false abuse claim in my x for my dd. Tuesday DB and I were arguing about prior days issue. Wednesday brought layoffs at work and a concert for DSD that I was nauseous for. Thursday brought more layoffs-we thought they were done. Now today is TGIF. 12 dpo and bfn. Was really hoping for some good news. 

Heavenly-I'm so glad you have a positive attitude about using de. I don't know if I could do it. 

Squeek- cant wait for your scan pics!

Kat-glad you are feeling better and your fight with oh is over. Pics of the new furbaby. And let us know how the new doc is when you go. 

Abby-glad your not obsessing! How many dpo?

Well off to work. Check in later


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

Abby, looks like you are testing soon. Thank you for the support, and I am happy to hear that all is well with you.

Skweek, I am so excited to see photos of your scan. You are the first Barry baby. Also good to hear that you aren't feeling as ill, though I would gladly take MS as a good sign for myself.

Bonnie, so sorry you had such a shitty week. The kind that makes me just want to stay in bed and not get out. I send you light and hope all calms down for you. The nausea is a good sign... some people don't get BFP till after AF is due.

Heavenly, I think it is great that you are going for DE. It will be an exciting adventure. I am not sure what is all involved in IVF, but where I am from almost everyone gets preggars this way. I lived in Los Angeles, now Austin, for a dozen yrs and most people wait till they are near 40 to get pregnant. I heard the average age of my friend's mommy and me class was 42. I also heard the same thing from a Drs practice, that the average age of his first time moms was 42. When I lived there, I had zero plans to TTC before 36 or 38. Moving to TX and our furbaby being killed moved up our timeline.

When you find out more info about what it all entails, please let us know. 

AFM, I am still more emotionally volatile than usual. Luckily DH is very patient and thinks it is that my hormones are all over the place. Usually I am not so tempermental. I lost the pregnancy bloat that I put on and my pimples have finally cleared. 
I might have felt O pains for the first time ever. I am not sure since I have never felt them. I was lying in bed and felt a tiny pinching or cramping for a minute right over my right ovary. If anyone knows that they feel O, please tell me what it feels like.
No furbaby until at least June, as DH and I will be in Europe all of May. Beautiful day here as well. I love spring. All the wildflowers are in bloom and Austin is lovely this time of yr. This being said, I am ready to move back to the Ocean.


----------



## Abby75

It's a lovely day here too, plenty walking for me this weekend :thumbup: 
Sorry to hear your having a bad week bonnie, really hope everything gets back to normal for you soon.
Kat, I don't think I've ever had o pains, had a few tingles some months but that might not be what is was. Hope one of the other NN can help would be interesting to find out.
Skweek, looking forward to seeing your first scan, nice that your not feeling as sick but from what others have said, think the tiredness lasts untill they leave home :haha: 

Afm, I'm only 7 dpo so still very early days. I'm not doing too great at the 'not obsessing' :haha: been having a strange tingling in my abdomen for two days as well as a thermal rise, but I have a feeling it's my body telling lies, I think about things way too much and I am finding it more difficult to ignore them. I don't want to get my hopes up because it makes a disappointment so much worse. 
It's so much easier to say behave than to actually do it :blush:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi Ladies,

Glad to see you are all well, it is a beautiful day in London too!!.
I have been in my freak week zone :sex::sex: lol. Looks like I may have O'd yesterday but we will just keep on BD lol!!. my home internet just got sorted out yesterday :happydance:

Kat - Glad things are better for you and DH, we all do through ups and downs :hugs:

Skqueek - so exciting about your scan pics :happydance:

Heavenly - You seem so relaxed about everything and it is great to keep positive. I try my best to every month. lots of :dust: to you

Abbey & Bonnie fingers crossed and good luck :dust:

bbear - how you doing? is there any sign of O??

Well I got a really dark line on OPK on Wednesday which I did not see last month I gave up on OPK when my temps did not go up. I was sure I felt O yesterday afternoon. My temp went up every so slightly today and a - OPK but going to have to give it a few days to really be sure. Plan just to relax as much as possible.


----------



## skweek35

Hey NN's!! 
Oh what a glorious day its been here too!! Didn't start off so well - really thick fog, but fortunately that lifted quickly. 

Bonnie - so sorry you've had a rough week - Hope the weekend brings some relief and laughter! 
Hope you haven't been laid off! I am also facing a redundancy at the mo. 

Kat and Abbey - as for the O pains - I only felt it in my last cycle. It was like cramping around one of my ovaries. I felt the cramping for about a day. It was something I had never felt before. 
Hope this helps. 

Kat - I bet you are really looking forward to May! I cant wait for my summer holiday this year - not that we have planned to go away anywhere as yet. 
Where about are you going in Europe? 

Abbey, Bonnie and LW - FXed you all still get your BFP's really soon!! 

Heavenly - you are such an inspiration to us all! You are so calm and always sooo positive! 

AFM - Well had a pretty good day. Work went well. Arrived home to the best post I could have recieved today! Got my passport and a letter from home office back saying that my citizenship application has been successful!! YAY YAY!! Just waiting for my invitation for the ceremony! My parents recieved theirs the day after their passports came back, so might get my invite tomorrow or Monday. 
1 week and counting to know all is fine with Speckle!! Then I think I will start to relax a bit! 
SO glad its the weekend but not much chance of lay in tomorrow as I have to take my car for a serivce. 
Hope you all have a fab weekend!!


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry I have been missing. I have been lurking - its just been a rough week.
> Monday I had nausea, my email was hacked and someone reported a false abuse claim in my x for my dd. Tuesday DB and I were arguing about prior days issue. Wednesday brought layoffs at work and a concert for DSD that I was nauseous for. Thursday brought more layoffs-we thought they were done. Now today is TGIF. 12 dpo and bfn. Was really hoping for some good news.
> 
> Heavenly-I'm so glad you have a positive attitude about using de. I don't know if I could do it.
> 
> Well off to work. Check in later

Flippin eck, what a week for you! :hugs: And 12 DPO? Way too early, :winkwink: FXd for you!! 

Re me and DE, at my age, we have 2 choices, not do anything apart from TTC naturally and probably never be a parent or grab with both hands the chance for us to be one. It's a no brainer for us. I speak to ladies all the time that have been successful with DE, some who had their own children first and some who don't, and they all say they couldn't love that child more if they tried. We are very excited that we have this chance. :flower:



KatM said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> AFM, I am still more emotionally volatile than usual. Luckily DH is very patient and thinks it is that my hormones are all over the place. Usually I am not so tempermental. I lost the pregnancy bloat that I put on and my pimples have finally cleared.
> I might have felt O pains for the first time ever. I am not sure since I have never felt them. I was lying in bed and felt a tiny pinching or cramping for a minute right over my right ovary. If anyone knows that they feel O, please tell me what it feels like.
> No furbaby until at least June, as DH and I will be in Europe all of May. Beautiful day here as well. I love spring. All the wildflowers are in bloom and Austin is lovely this time of yr. This being said, I am ready to move back to the Ocean.

It's not surprising you are still feeling up and down. :hugs: That sounds like O to me! :thumbup: Whereabouts in Europe are you going? May is such a wonderful month, I just love the Spring. :flower:




Abby75 said:


> It's a lovely day here too, plenty walking for me this weekend :thumbup:
> Afm, I'm only 7 dpo so still very early days. I'm not doing too great at the 'not obsessing' :haha: been having a strange tingling in my abdomen for two days as well as a thermal rise, but I have a feeling it's my body telling lies, I think about things way too much and I am finding it more difficult to ignore them. I don't want to get my hopes up because it makes a disappointment so much worse.
> It's so much easier to say behave than to actually do it :blush:

BEHAVE!!!! Or the cow gets it! :mamafy: :rofl: I only say that out of love, don't want you stressing. :hugs:



Lotus Womb said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Glad to see you are all well, it is a beautiful day in London too!!.
> 
> I have been in my freak week zone :sex::sex: lol. Looks like I may have O'd yesterday but we will just keep on BD lol!!. my home internet just got sorted out yesterday :happydance:
> 
> Well I got a really dark line on OPK on Wednesday which I did not see last month I gave up on OPK when my temps did not go up. I was sure I felt O yesterday afternoon. My temp went up every so slightly today and a - OPK but going to have to give it a few days to really be sure. Plan just to relax as much as possible.

Sounds like you have been a busy bee!! :winkwink: Your OH could probably do with some relaxing. :haha:



skweek35 said:


> Hey NN's!!
> Oh what a glorious day its been here too!! Didn't start off so well - really thick fog, but fortunately that lifted quickly.
> 
> AFM - Well had a pretty good day. Work went well. Arrived home to the best post I could have recieved today! Got my passport and a letter from home office back saying that my citizenship application has been successful!! YAY YAY!! Just waiting for my invitation for the ceremony! My parents recieved theirs the day after their passports came back, so might get my invite tomorrow or Monday.
> 1 week and counting to know all is fine with Speckle!! Then I think I will start to relax a bit!
> SO glad its the weekend but not much chance of lay in tomorrow as I have to take my car for a serivce.
> Hope you all have a fab weekend!!

That is fab news!! :happydance: Are you one of US now!! Oh dear...no hope for you at all. :coffee:

Gorgeous weather down here, going for lots of long walks into the country this weekend, blow those cobwebs away!!

Love to you all. xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Heavenly-I keep forgetting to ask what the difference is with shared donor

Skweek-where are you from and I assume you are gaining citizenship for England? 

Well-another major bout of nausea. Hit me sudden as I was walking out f the office. The entire drive home I thought for sure I'd have to pull over. Just as I was almost home it was gone and I was starving! Ate like a pig! 

Mood has been very swinging today. Tears this am (thinking i was done and never goung to get knocked up) to good tonight. :shrug:

Flippin hormones (hopefully prego type not pms!)


----------



## KatM

Hi Naughty Nuns,

It was good to read everyone's updates.

To answer the question about my holiday:

DH and I will be flying into Athens, Greece at the end of April. From there we will board the newest Oceania Cruise ship with the 5 star restaurants. We picked this because it is supposed to have the best food. Yum, we love to eat. 

We will then sail as follows:
Santorinia, Greece
Ephesus, Turkey
Sicily
Amalfi
Rome
Florence
Provence, France
Barcelona

We will then debark and spend time in Barcelona for the hubby's Bday. We will then rent a car and wing it along the coast of France and all around Italy. We LOVE Italy and will most likely spend most of our time around Florence, our favorite. We will be there for our wedding anniversary and then back to the States June 1st I believe.

I am so excited!!! It has been a challenging year for us surrounding loss. Plus DH works hard on his company 7 days a week. During holiday, he isn't working at all. :happydance:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh Kat what a wonderful trip!
I am so jealous! I love to cruise! And eat :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

Hey NN's!! Hope you are all well. 

Yup I'm now officially a Brit! I do have Dual citizenship - South African and British! Yup no hope for me now!! 
If I felt a bit better I would sure as hell pull DF out for a bit of rambling! Just feeling a bit icky today - tummy doesnt feel right - since having lunch its really noisey! Possibly just MS settling in! Fotunately haven't got sick yet. 

Bonnie - I was just as emotional before I got my BFP!! FXed you will get your BFP soon! 

Kat - I'm super jealous!! I have never been on a cruise but would love to go on one!! 
As soon as I've got my British passport we are going to France and after that hopefully Holland or Belgium. I'm so going to take full advantage of my new passport when I get it!! Now that I dont need visa's I plan to frequent Europe as much as possible!


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie - Egg donation is from an altruistic donor, they are giving just because they want to, wonderful gift to give. Some clinics, you get all their eggs, and some clinics, they will be shared between you and another recipient.

Egg sharers are donating because it gives them cheaper IVF and also, because they are lovely people as well. You get half of those eggs, they get to keep the other half.

Hope that makes sense. :flower:

Moody and nausea sounds good!! FXd for you!! :hugs:

Kat - Wonderful!!:happydance: I have been to Florence and the Amalfi Coast, stunning places. That trip sounds like heaven and will be just the tonic for you and your OH. :hugs:

I have only been on one cruise, when I was 20 with my OH at the time, we flew to Miami then sailed around Cuba, visiting Mexico, Jamaica, Grand Cayman Islands and Haiti, it was wonderful. :flower:

Skweek - Hope you feel better. :hugs: It is perfect rambling weather! We have already had one long walk along the sea this morning and soon we are off somewhere in the countryside.

Have a lovely weekend everyone. :flower:


----------



## skweek35

I'm feeling much better thanks to 2 hearty sneezes!!! Never thought sneezing would make me feel better!! Weird but love it! 

Think its time for a snooze!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey Ladies,

Just Checking in. Another beautiful day in London had a great day with DB. I had a big temp rise today so I am pretty sure i have O'd and DB can take a break lol. Though we seem closer than ever this cycle so I feel the love making will continue just not on freak week levels lmao.
Anyway possibly 2DPO far too early for anything. I have decided to visualise the fertilised egg dividing and making it way to the uterus lol.

Kat yoour trip sounds great I love to travel and have not been away properly for 2 years though DB and I went to Amsterdam last year for his Birthday in August. It was amazing only went for 2 nights. This year hope to take a week in Gran Caniria Maybe June. If this month my month I will just be around 14/15 weeks by then.
Well I can dream lol!

Have a Fab Weekend All


----------



## Bonnie1990

better late than never! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
fianlly got them on the computer from the phone!

Behold the sheets! :rofl:rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1899.jpg
File size: 68.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KatM

Bonnie,
Those are some sexy sheets.

Heavenly,
DE sounds like a lovely program. I'm excited for you.

Skweek,
Good to hear that you are feeling better. I didn't know you needed visas. Definitely plan to explore your new continent. Congrats on your dual citizenship.

Lotus,
Hope you get your week in Gran Caniria and are very preggars!


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> better late than never! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> fianlly got them on the computer from the phone!
> 
> Behold the sheets! :rofl:rofl:

Sexy. :rofl:


My legs ACHE today! :wacko: We went for a mega long walk in the countryside yesterday, alongside a beautiful golf course, very hilly! Going for another one today, too nice to be indoors!

Love to you all and have a wonderful Sunday. :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

On our way for a big 5 mile walk. My feet will hurt later. 
Temp dropped. Witch imminent. :cry:


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> On our way for a big 5 mile walk. My feet will hurt later.
> Temp dropped. Witch imminent. :cry:

So sorry hun, but it's not over til it's over. :hugs:




AFM, 6 mile walk yesterday, 4 mile walk today, I don't think I will be able to get out of bed tomorrow. :wacko:


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> On our way for a big 5 mile walk. My feet will hurt later.
> Temp dropped. Witch imminent. :cry:
> 
> So sorry hun, but it's not over til it's over. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFM, 6 mile walk yesterday, 4 mile walk today, I don't think I will be able to get out of bed tomorrow. :wacko:Click to expand...

Thanks heavenly...but it is over now:cry:


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, 
Bonnie, those sheets! :rofl: Sexy - NOT!! Sorry if someone loves them! They are just not my cup of tea!! 
:hugs: Onwards and upwards!! Next cycle!! 

Thanks Kat!! 

AFM - I just spent the day with 2 of my closest cousins and told them the good news. 
My one cousin, who seems to think she is the expert at babies and birth, gave my a 2 hour 'chat' on everything babies - from buggies to nappies, oh and don't forget labour, birth and breastfeeding!! 
She has told me that she thinks I will be fine in labout and wont need an epidural! Its apparently really bad as they cause really bad back ache and make the baby really sleepy. She says that I definitely dont want a sleepy baby straight after birth as I will need to get baby to latch on straight away! As if it is the bee and end all of breast feeding - bear in mind that she has only had one baby!! and he is now 6 years old! 
I will definitely only take the info I want and make up my own mind!!


----------



## KatM

Heavenly,
Sounds like you are having a lovely time hiking.

Bonnie,
Sorry the witch got you.

Skweek,
Aaargh, all the good meaning people that give unsolicited advice.

AFM, gorgeous day. DH and I are celebrating 2 years together. Went to church, sushi and to an art show that was outside. We were going to go canoe, but have decided to rest at home instead. We will be in Europe for our 2yr wedding anniversary as we married 2months and 3 days after our first date, lol.


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> Thanks heavenly...but it is over now:cry:

:hugs::hugs:

I feel it in my water.....April is going to be a great month...baby lambs being born everywhere.....Springs means hope. :hugs:




skweek35 said:


> AFM - I just spent the day with 2 of my closest cousins and told them the good news.
> My one cousin, who seems to think she is the expert at babies and birth, gave my a 2 hour 'chat' on everything babies - from buggies to nappies, oh and don't forget labour, birth and breastfeeding!!
> She has told me that she thinks I will be fine in labout and wont need an epidural! Its apparently really bad as they cause really bad back ache and make the baby really sleepy. She says that I definitely dont want a sleepy baby straight after birth as I will need to get baby to latch on straight away! As if it is the bee and end all of breast feeding - bear in mind that she has only had one baby!! and he is now 6 years old!
> *I will definitely only take the info I want and make up my own mind!!*

I think that is a good idea. :winkwink:



KatM said:


> Heavenly,
> Sounds like you are having a lovely time hiking.
> 
> AFM, gorgeous day. DH and I are celebrating 2 years together. Went to church, sushi and to an art show that was outside. We were going to go canoe, but have decided to rest at home instead. We will be in Europe for our 2yr wedding anniversary as we married 2months and 3 days after our first date, lol.

Sounds like a perfect day. :hugs:

AFM.....legs KILLING me this morning. :wacko: Had 2 wonderful walks, OH is going hiking mad...I think I will actually be dead by the end of the summer. :shrug: :rofl:

Love to you all. xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

So I just scheduled an appointment with my gyn for an initial infertility (dammit im not labeled yet-why dont they call it fertility assessment instead?) assessment on 4/4. I know it's only been 3 months but I would rather not continue beating my head against the wall if my labs are all screwy you know?

Waiting for the nurse to call me back to see if I can get an order for day 3 tests so they are available for the consult.


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> So I just scheduled an appointment with my gyn for an initial infertility (dammit im not labeled yet-why dont they call it fertility assessment instead?) assessment on 4/4. I know it's only been 3 months but I would rather not continue beating my head against the wall if my labs are all screwy you know?
> 
> Waiting for the nurse to call me back to see if I can get an order for day 3 tests so they are available for the consult.

Good idea, knowledge is power! :hugs:


----------



## KatM

Bonnie1990 said:


> So I just scheduled an appointment with my gyn for an initial infertility (dammit im not labeled yet-why dont they call it fertility assessment instead?) assessment on 4/4. I know it's only been 3 months but I would rather not continue beating my head against the wall if my labs are all screwy you know?
> 
> Waiting for the nurse to call me back to see if I can get an order for day 3 tests so they are available for the consult.

Way to take charge.

Heavenly,
You must be in killer shape!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Thanks ladies!
Script in hand for prolactin, TSH & FSH
It's a start and something more to talk about other than what I have already researched!


----------



## skweek35

Way to Bonnie!!! take the bulls by the horns!! 
GL for the testing. 

AFM - didnt get a good night sleep and landed up feeling shite all day! left school about 20 mins after seeing the kids out. Slept for hour and half this afternoon. Starting to feel a bit better but thinking its almost time for sleep!! 

4 more sleeps till school holidays start and my first scan and my brother and his expanding family arriving for the weekend. 

Just spoken to my mom and heard that a previous neighbour from Cape Town has announced that his wife is preggers and due 4 days after me. Think this was meant to be a hint that I need to tell the rest of the world - NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!! HAHA


----------



## heavenly

KatM said:


> Heavenly,
> You must be in killer shape!

If you mean, do I look like a dead body....then yes. :coffee: :rofl:

Hope you are ok today. :hugs:




Bonnie1990 said:


> Thanks ladies!
> Script in hand for prolactin, TSH & FSH
> It's a start and something more to talk about other than what I have already researched!

Good stuff. How about OH? Has he had an up to date SA?



skweek35 said:


> AFM - didnt get a good night sleep and landed up feeling shite all day! left school about 20 mins after seeing the kids out. Slept for hour and half this afternoon. Starting to feel a bit better but thinking its almost time for sleep!!
> 
> 4 more sleeps till school holidays start and my first scan and my brother and his expanding family arriving for the weekend.
> 
> Just spoken to my mom and heard that a previous neighbour from Cape Town has announced that his wife is preggers and due 4 days after me. Think this was meant to be a hint that I need to tell the rest of the world - NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!! HAHA

Hope you are feeling better now, if you are still up! :hugs:


AFM, got home to find out that there is a gas leak and the gas company have turned off my gas so no hot water or heating. Obviously heating doesn't matter, but no hot water is a pain in the jacksy! OH has an important interview in London tomorrow and has to hightail it around to my sister's at 7am to get a shower!!

Oh well...these things are sent to try us! Good job I am all ZEN at the moment...I won't let anything bother me...I refuse.......:sulk: 

Love to you all. xx


----------



## skweek35

Yes I'm still up! 
Still have washing to hang up and dishes to wash but cant get my arse off the couch!! hehe 

Haha to looking like a dead body!! I wish I had the energy to get out and enjoy the good weather!! 

Boohoo to no gas!! GL to your OH for his interview in the morning!! Let us know how the interview goes


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> Yes I'm still up!
> Still have washing to hang up and dishes to wash but cant get my arse off the couch!! hehe
> 
> Haha to looking like a dead body!! I wish I had the energy to get out and enjoy the good weather!!
> 
> Boohoo to no gas!! GL to your OH for his interview in the morning!! Let us know how the interview goes

You have a lounge, you deserve it! :hugs:

It's a promotion for OH but it's London, so longer day for him etc....extra money would be lovely with having to save up for IVF, but that takes second place to OH's health and our quality of time together, so he is going to see how it goes, and if he gets offered it, we will weigh up the pros and cons.


----------



## Abby75

Could use some advice please ladies.

Today I'm 11 dpo, I have a 14 day LP every month. I noticed a very small amount of brown discharge after urinating, now I'm having light cramping and lower back pain which is normally how my AF starts. Is it normal to have AF start this early occasionally or should I be concerned?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Skweek-hope your getting some sleep! I remember being so tired all the time. Not looking forward to that but I shall suffer for the greater good:rofl:

Heavenly-hope you got your gad back and that interview for oh goes well. DB just left his job becuase it was Too much of a drain on his quality of life-our quality of life. It's a tough decision to make. Hope it all works out. 

Abby-cycles can be wacky on occasion for illness or stress. It could also be ib. Fx'd for you

Kat-hope this are remaining calm-when is your trip again? So exciting!

AFM-the perk of working in a hospital. I went down to do lab work but it is too busy so back upstairs I go and will check again in a while. Thank god it's not fasting! DB has not had an sa. He has 3 kids and his youngest is 8 and there were also at least two mc that I know of so his :spermy: are not my initial concern. If we hit the 6 month mark then I'm sure we will check. I'm not going to do anything crazy now. Just some basics. Maybe an us if he suggests it but definitely no hsp or meds yet.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Abbey I sometimes get spotting the day before AF but and LP only usually will change by a day or so it tends to be pretty constant. 
Wait and see as it is also good time for IB you never know. AF symptoms &PG symptoms are so simular cab drive us crazy lol. Good Luck.

AFM I am 4dpo thought I was 5 does not really matter. Nothing really to report except got the sniffes not a full blown cold that I had last cycle. Trying to stay relaxed this 2WW.


----------



## Abby75

Thank you very much for the fast replies :hugs: I've been freaking out all day and I don't feel as stressed out now. :blush:
I only have a short time to wait now for this cycle so I'm hoping it's nothing to worry about. Thank you again :)

Bonnie hope you get some good results back and all is well

LW really hope the tww goes well for you :dust: it's the waiting that's the worst part. It is so true about it sending us crazy :tease: 

Heavenly sounds like you had a great weekend, lets hope this weather lasts longer ( fat chance in uk weather) :haha:

Skweek, you keep relaxing girl, enjoy the sunshine and seeing all your family :hugs:

Bbear, you in the horrible tww now too? Sending :dust: your way.


----------



## KatM

Heavenly, you crack me up. Good luck to OH and having options. Is there something going on with his health? You mentioned that being a factor. Quality of life is so important.
I really appreciate your positive attitude towards life's challenges. It inspires me to let the small stuff go more.

Abby, sounds like it could be IB. My low back has hurt with each pregnancy.

Bonnie, I got lost. Are you running fertility tests already? What is a day 3 test? You are so take charge. It's great. I leave at the end of April... am so excited.

Skweek, feel better and know that all these darn symptoms are a good sign. Are you and OH planning a trip before you become too pregnant to visit your neighboring countries? A spring road trip sounds lovely.

Lotus, hope you are relaxed during your 2ww. 

AFM, nothing new to report. Have no idea where I am in my cycle. My hormones are screwy as my nipples have been quite tender for 6 days now and a bit tender for days prior to that...so sore nipples for over a week now. They are usually sore around O, but not for this darn long. Felt blue yesterday as I reflected upon all the loss of friendships I have also had with each loss in my life. They were all by choice, yet it still hurts. It was shocking how cold some of my old "friends" were. It was also wonderful how some of them were. I only want caring, warm people in my life.


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, 

Abby - I agree it could be IB or it could be early signs of AF arriving. 

Bonnie - I agree --> suffer for the greater good! After all I have waited years to get to this point so really dont mind the tiredness and feeling slightly ill at the mo. 
Working in a hospital - you lucky lady to have those resources at your finger tips. Defo get those bloods done and take things from there. If need be request an HSG scan in a few months - I'm sure thats what helped me get my bfp! 

LW - Relaxing is certainly the key! I happened to be on school holiday when I conceived and I'm sure that also helped! So relax as much as possible and allow nature to do its thing. FXed and tons of :dust: 

Kat - yes I would love to get away this spring but still dont have the crucial passport! So the road trip will have to wait till the summer. I'm hoping to go to Paris, then over to Holland for a few days. Oh hell if I can get my way then we will go to Brugge too, but think DF will have had enough of being away from home and want to get back.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yes. I decided that I did not want to wait a full 6 cycles to start to see if there is an issue. So after 3 I have made an appointment with my regular gyn next week and requested some basic day 3 labs. Which I'm happy to say at least to me look good so it is a bit of a relief. I won't go for anything invasive yet like an hsg or meds. Down the road maybe. I would be up for an us if he suggested it. I just don't want to be at square one in six months. Hopefully that won't be the case at all! Fsh was 4.48


----------



## skweek35

I agree - if you can get a head start then go for it. Here in UK we dont have an option unless we go private which would be really expensive. For those of us over 35 - they do suggest trying for at least 6 months! otherwise we have to wait at least a year! SO glad I didnt have to wait that long for the HSG scan!


----------



## Bonnie1990

When I called there yesterday they didn't even ask me how long I had been TTC!

I know 6 months to a year is the "norm". I'm stubborn at times lol


----------



## heavenly

Lotus Womb said:


> AFM I am 4dpo thought I was 5 does not really matter. Nothing really to report except got the sniffes not a full blown cold that I had last cycle. Trying to stay relaxed this 2WW.

Well done you for trying to stay as relaxed as poss. :hugs:




Abby75 said:


> Thank you very much for the fast replies :hugs: I've been freaking out all day and I don't feel as stressed out now. :blush:
> I only have a short time to wait now for this cycle so I'm hoping it's nothing to worry about. Thank you again :)

Don't freak out on me, you're the sensible one on here! :tease: :winkwink: 



KatM said:


> Heavenly, you crack me up. Good luck to OH and having options. Is there something going on with his health? You mentioned that being a factor. Quality of life is so important.
> I really appreciate your positive attitude towards life's challenges. It inspires me to let the small stuff go more.
> 
> AFM, nothing new to report. Have no idea where I am in my cycle. My hormones are screwy as my nipples have been quite tender for 6 days now and a bit tender for days prior to that...so sore nipples for over a week now. They are usually sore around O, but not for this darn long. Felt blue yesterday as I reflected upon all the loss of friendships I have also had with each loss in my life. They were all by choice, yet it still hurts. It was shocking how cold some of my old "friends" were. It was also wonderful how some of them were. I only want caring, warm people in my life.

Nothing specific about OH's health, but his job is fairly stressful. We make sure we have a good life/work balance and get out loads at the weekend in the countryside, so need to make sure we can still have plenty of quality time together.

I am sorry some people have let you down, :hugs: I know, it's hurtful, but as you said, it has also shown you how wonderful people can be. I learnt that lesson a long time ago, my mum told me that people fall into 2 categories, radiators and drains. After you spent time with someone, do you feel radiated and warm, or do you feel drained of everything positive. I only have radiators in my life now. :hugs:



skweek35 said:


> :dust:
> 
> Kat - yes I would love to get away this spring but still dont have the crucial passport! So the road trip will have to wait till the summer. I'm hoping to go to Paris, then over to Holland for a few days. Oh hell if I can get my way then we will go to Brugge too, but think DF will have had enough of being away from home and want to get back.

Ohhhh Paris, I adore Paris. :cloud9: I have been there a few times, but once we stayed at the Hilton, with a balcony right opposite the Eiffel Tower, it's a magical place! Sounds like a wonderful trip. :hugs:



Bonnie1990 said:


> Yes. I decided that I did not want to wait a full 6 cycles to start to see if there is an issue. So after 3 I have made an appointment with my regular gyn next week and requested some basic day 3 labs. Which I'm happy to say at least to me look good so it is a bit of a relief. I won't go for anything invasive yet like an hsg or meds. Down the road maybe. I would be up for an us if he suggested it. I just don't want to be at square one in six months. Hopefully that won't be the case at all! Fsh was 4.48

It's great you are so proactive, it will give you such a headstart!! xx


AFM, as said, flippin sore throat and AF is due end of the week. OH said the interview went really well but he's not home yet so will get all the gossip soon. He said it was absolutely boiling in London today!!

Our gas is still not on, a bloke meant to turn up at 6pm...who hasn't turned up yet...oh well, wash hair in cold water tonight! :argh:


----------



## skweek35

Join the club! If I could have got my own way I would have started the testing a lot earlier than they allowed me. But unfortunately I had a coil which my gp removed a year ago - so I couldnt lie about how long I had been TTCing!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well yeah that would be a tough one to get around!


----------



## bbear690

Hi girls xx not been on for a while, I am in my 1ww 


Very excited and nervous, I have no pg symptoms yet, had a few mild headaches but that's all 



Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## heavenly

bbear690 said:


> Hi girls xx not been on for a while, I am in my 1ww
> 
> 
> Very excited and nervous, I have no pg symptoms yet, had a few mild headaches but that's all
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are all ok xx

Good luck hun. :hugs:


----------



## Abby75

> Don't freak out on me, you're the sensible one on here! :tease: :winkwink:

 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## heavenly

SKWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK. :hissy:

I have lost my nun sig. :shrug:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh no!


----------



## Bonnie1990

[https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/NaughtyNun.png]

Take off the extra brackets


----------



## Bonnie1990

Crap!


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> Oh no!

I need it...I feel naked...

How are you hun? xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

IMG]https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/NaughtyNun.png[/IMG

Add the []


----------



## Bonnie1990

heavenly said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no!
> 
> I need it...I feel naked...
> 
> How are you hun? xxClick to expand...

Honestly I am not good. I just found out this afternoon that dd is pg. I heartbroken. She doesn't know I know. She has been calling her godfather who is my best friend. He called me today. I am just so sick with it.


----------



## heavenly

Thank you Bonnie, panic averted. :happydance:


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no!
> 
> I need it...I feel naked...
> 
> How are you hun? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Honestly I am not good. I just found out this afternoon that dd is pg. I heartbroken. She doesn't know I know. She has been calling her godfather who is my best friend. He called me today. I am just so sick with it.Click to expand...

Oh hun, I don't know what to say. What are you going to do? :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

I am meeting her after school tomorrow and will talk with her then. She is too young for this and her bf doesn't want it


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> I am meeting her after school tomorrow and will talk with her then. She is too young for this and her bf doesn't want it

How old is she, if you don't mind me asking.

What a mess. Sorry you are having to go through this, we are here for you. xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

She will be 18 in July. graduating high school in June 
Thanks. It is always something with me I swear


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> She will be 18 in July. graduating high school in June
> Thanks. It is always something with me I swear

I'm sorry Bonnie, this is all you need at the moment. Wish we were all nearer so we could pop round and try and cheer you up. xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Thanks. :hugs:


----------



## KatM

Bonnie,
I'm so sorry. You don't need this extra stress right now. Please let us know how your talk goes. Sending you a huge hug:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Thanks kat


----------



## Abby75

Bonnie :hugs: really sorry to hear your having more stress, hope you can have a good talk with her soon. Let us know how you are getting on.


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie - how are things? :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh ladies - 

Heavenly you never fail to reduce me to tears of laughter!!! Feeling naked without our signature!! :rofl: Crack me up every time!! 

Bonnie - just when you so want your BFP, its you DD who gets it instead! :hugs: 
Hope you have managed to have a good word with her.


----------



## Bonnie1990

today actually went well. i think i must not have any tears left because neither of us cried. i am supporting her in her choice. im just drained now.

how are you ladies doing?


----------



## KatM

Bonnie1990 said:


> today actually went well. i think i must not have any tears left because neither of us cried. i am supporting her in her choice. im just drained now.
> 
> how are you ladies doing?

I'm happy to hear that things went well! Please take care of yourself and do things to raise your energy. You are a loving, supportive mom. I wish I could have talked to my parents about these types of things. Does DD know what she is planning on doing? Sending you another big:hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> today actually went well. i think i must not have any tears left because neither of us cried. i am supporting her in her choice. im just drained now.
> 
> how are you ladies doing?

:hugs: We are all here for you. :hugs:

Well AF turned up this morning, so it's onwards and upwards to last cycle of Clomid. :thumbup:

Had the most wonderful day in London yesterday, had lunch at a lovely Italian restaurant in Chelsea, we sat on a rooftop terrace, then we walked through Kensington to the Royal Albert Hall where we saw Paul McCartney, both being big Beatles fan, it was an amazing evening.


----------



## Bonnie1990

KatM said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> today actually went well. i think i must not have any tears left because neither of us cried. i am supporting her in her choice. im just drained now.
> 
> how are you ladies doing?
> 
> I'm happy to hear that things went well! Please take care of yourself and do things to raise your energy. You are a loving, supportive mom. I wish I could have talked to my parents about these types of things. Does DD know what she is planning on doing? Sending you another big:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for the hugs and support. She has opted not to have it. I am going with her to planned parenthood Monday morning. I believe it is still early enough for the medication option vs the surgical one. I am doing better today. Went for a four mile walk on my way home- I had to kill some time as I was running way too early and I am not sharing this with DB. So the 4 miles on top of the 5 on the bike in the gym in the am has be sore today lol!


heavenly said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> today actually went well. i think i must not have any tears left because neither of us cried. i am supporting her in her choice. im just drained now.
> 
> how are you ladies doing?
> 
> :hugs: We are all here for you. :hugs:
> 
> Well AF turned up this morning, so it's onwards and upwards to last cycle of Clomid. :thumbup:
> 
> Had the most wonderful day in London yesterday, had lunch at a lovely Italian restaurant in Chelsea, we sat on a rooftop terrace, then we walked through Kensington to the Royal Albert Hall where we saw Paul McCartney, both being big Beatles fan, it was an amazing evening.Click to expand...

Sounds so fun! How far are you from London? I would live to go there someday. 
Onward to April! We need some BFP's this month! March was horrid to us ladies! So April had to be better! Come on eggies!


----------



## KatM

Bonnie,
I am so glad to hear that you are taking good care of yourself and have the sore body to show for it. Still, the stress relief is very important. 

I hope that it is early enough to have the non-surgical method. It will be so much less upsetting. You really are a wonderful and supportive mother. My parents would have shamed me to death and maybe even stopped speaking to me. 

Heavenly,
Your day sounds magnificent. I have never been to London yet, except for the airport on the way to India. Having a Beatle siting would be a big deal in the States, and I imagine over there it is HUGE. I love dining outside. Lovely!!!

Sorry you got AF:cry:


----------



## skweek35

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/speckle2.jpg

Hi all, Yes all is well with Speckle, as you can see!! I was really happy to see the strong heart beat and that the fetus is measuring 8w 3d! YAY YAY :happydance: 
Ok now to go and read up on todays events here


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hi Speckle!:wave:


----------



## KatM

Skweek---
OMG!!! I have never gotten that far. I am soooooooooo happy for you. Congrats. The baby looks lovely already.:happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Thanks ladies. 
A little explanation - the head is at the bottom next to the yolk. From there you can clearly see the two little arms and at least one little leg! You can also see the dark spot, aka the brain, on this scan too! 
Suki, my fertility nurse, did the scan and said there was loads of fetal movements!! at one stage the head was at the top. 

I am on :cloud9:!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oops. I had her upside down! Or should I say right side up lol!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey Ladies,

I have been missing for a while but still lurking via phone lol.

BBear - Good luck hun our cycles are pretty close I and in my 1 ww now too. I am on a relax vibe :coffee:

Bonnie you are a super star Mother lots of :hugs: This must be hard for you but your support is the best thing she can have at this moment. What a beautiful person you are.

Heavenly you have been in my home town yay!! it has been glorious weather this week. I have been in the parks all weekend. We were up in Camdon Town on Sunday. Even at work lunch time I was outside as the building I work in in a park. Hope you had a fab time hun. All change tommorow though I think :cry: I have fingers crossed for holiday weekend to be just as nice.
Sorry about AF as always we are here for you and you :hugs:

Much love to all you wonderful ladies. You are the best support ever.

AFM - Well no symtoms. I have been very sleepy and hungry but I am always like that :haha: so can't really count that. Anyway I plan to chill out and enjoying the next week.

:dust:

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/NaughtyNun.png


----------



## bbear690

My Af has come early, started last night ;( very light but still enough to fill a pad today, not sure what to think now :( really sad

Keep going to the toilet on the hope that it's stopped but nope still there 


On to next month


----------



## KatM

bbear690 said:


> My Af has come early, started last night ;( very light but still enough to fill a pad today, not sure what to think now :( really sad
> 
> Keep going to the toilet on the hope that it's stopped but nope still there
> 
> 
> On to next month

So sorry bbear.


----------



## Bonnie1990

aww bbear....:hugs::flower:
March was so hopeful and has been an absolute B*tch to all of us. 

April has got to be better


----------



## Lotus Womb

bbear690 said:


> My Af has come early, started last night ;( very light but still enough to fill a pad today, not sure what to think now :( really sad
> 
> Keep going to the toilet on the hope that it's stopped but nope still there
> 
> 
> On to next month

So sorry BBear :hugs: on to April cycle. I hate when cycle shift dramatically. Last cycle I O'd a full 7 days later than I expected if I had not been temping and charting I would of been sure I was pg. The body is crazy :nope:


----------



## Abby75

Welcome speckle to the NN thread, what a beautiful sight you are.

Bbear and Heavenly, sorry to hear :witch: got you :hugs: let's hope April is a better month for us all!

Good to hear you relaxing LW, FXd and :dust: to you.


----------



## bbear690

Do you think I will stay at a 24 day cycle now ? Or go back to 28/29


Think I might start temping from now 


Still bleeding so it is def Af but getting no cramps so not complaining, I would have been testing today too so saved myself some money not using my tests


----------



## skweek35

So sorry to hear the wicked :witch: got you bbear!! 

AFM - just chilling with the family today! Brother, SIL and nephew leaving later today. 
Had a fab day out with them at Paulton Park/Peppa Pig World. Cian loved it!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

just a quick update....things seem so quiet on here this weekend-everyone must be busy!

AF showed for DD :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Hi Bonnie, Was that af natural or with thanks to meds? 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Bonnie1990

it was natural....i am feeling good. relieved. sore from gym yesterday but thats all good!

how are you and sparkle?


----------



## skweek35

seems like it wasnt meant to be in the end. 

I'm not having the best day! Feeling really tired and nauseous today. Cant seem to find food that makes me feel better


----------



## Bonnie1990

saltine crackers-do you have those over there?

i know i am going to be nailed with MS this time around after not having it either time before:haha:


----------



## skweek35

I am not liking it very much today. I think I over did things yesterday and so am being punished for it today 

Not heard of saltine crackers before


----------



## Bonnie1990

they are plain square crackers with salt on top. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saltine_cracker
good to nibble on-i am sure you have something similar

feel better


----------



## KatM

Bonnie,
Congrats!!! What a relief for DD. That is very good news.

Skweek, 
Sorry you feel so ill. Saltines are the usual route that people go. I personally dislike them. They taste like nothing, but people sware by them for MS.


----------



## skweek35

Thanks ladies, I think our ritz crackers are very similar. Will have to get a box when I go shopping later on. 

I'm so grateful I'm on holiday for 2 weeks! I'm really tired this morning, but cant go back to bed yet. I have a nail appointment in an hour. So might catch a nap after that. 

Hope you all have a good start to the week


----------



## Bonnie1990

Have ritz here. Not the same but might still do the trick!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
I just returned from my new Drs and am soooo happy that I switched. He already ordered a hormone workup. I tested negative on a urine pregnancy test, but he drew blood to make sure. He wants me to start charting and he is very proactive. If we have another, we will be completely tested. 

Skweek, Ritz are too buttery and oily to do the same job as saltines. Think plain and bland.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Kat that is awesome news for you guys! 
I am so happy that you have someone on your side now!


----------



## skweek35

Kat that if fab news that your new GP is so proactive!! 
Thanks for the advice on the saltines. Will look around for something similar. 

Finding that anything too oily and fatty is a no no at the mo! Finding food that appeals to me really difficult today. Having to force myself to eat as I just dont have an apetite! 
I'm just so glad I'm on holiday at the mo. At least I dont have to worry too much about lack of energy at the mo.


----------



## Abby75

Skweek, I've heard the farleys rusks or rivita/crackerbread helps with ms :shrug: worth a try maybe.

Kat, nice to hear things are going well with the new Doc. FXd for you :dust:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Kat - thats great news about your Dr, that is just what you need!!

Skweek - M/S, I have heard that ginger biscuits are good. when I dont feel good lemon and ginger tea. Try fresh lemon and ginger. I greater ther ginger into a cup, add lemon and a little honey if you need sweetness.

AFM- Just waiting ladies other than a little milk cramp at 8dpo not much to tell. I shall keep you all posted

:dust:

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/NaughtyNun.png


----------



## KatM

Thanks Bonnie, Skweek, Abby, Lotus for all the congrats on my proactive Dr. It means a lot to feel supported.


I am hesitantly happy to announce my HCG is 12 and my progesterone is 11.2 about 10DPO. I go back for another blood draw tomorrow. Haven't heard anything about progesterone supplements yet from his office. They might wait to see what my numbers are on their own. I'm going to call again this afternoon.

This is the 3rd time I am pregnant this year, so we won't truly count it until we see a healthy heart beat.

I look at this as Step 1.


----------



## Bonnie1990

KatM said:


> Thanks Bonnie, Skweek, Abby, Lotus for all the congrats on my proactive Dr. It means a lot to feel supported.
> 
> 
> I am hesitantly happy to announce my HCG is 12 and my progesterone is 11.2 about 10DPO. I go back for another blood draw tomorrow. Haven't heard anything about progesterone supplements yet from his office. They might wait to see what my numbers are on their own. I'm going to call again this afternoon.
> 
> This is the 3rd time I am pregnant this year, so we won't truly count it until we see a healthy heart beat.
> 
> I look at this as Step 1.

Oh Kat I pray that the third time is your charm! Lots of rest and hopefully this doc can help you get a sticky bean! 
Sending tons of positive thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Lotus Womb

KatM said:


> Thanks Bonnie, Skweek, Abby, Lotus for all the congrats on my proactive Dr. It means a lot to feel supported.
> 
> 
> I am hesitantly happy to announce my HCG is 12 and my progesterone is 11.2 about 10DPO. I go back for another blood draw tomorrow. Haven't heard anything about progesterone supplements yet from his office. They might wait to see what my numbers are on their own. I'm going to call again this afternoon.
> 
> This is the 3rd time I am pregnant this year, so we won't truly count it until we see a healthy heart beat.
> 
> I look at this as Step 1.

Kat I am thinking of you and hoping you get your sticky bean. Do as Bonnie says gets lots of rest and be positive.

Best of Luck hun :hugs::flower:


----------



## skweek35

Kat I'm so happy for you! FXed its a very sticky lil bean! 

AFM - just finished eating dinner and really not feeling well at the mo. Tummy is really sore - not sure if I need to eat more or if I've eaten too much! :shrug:


----------



## KatM

Thanks Girls!

I just got a call from the Dr's office (without having to stalk him like I did at my old Drs). He wants to meet with us (DH and me) tomorrow to give me a progesterone shot, to draw blood, and to go over our treatment plan.

I am SOOOOOOOO happy I switched to this proactive man!!!:happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Sounds like the best thing you could have every done!! So good to see how proactive this doctor is! If only our doctors were that good!! 
Looks like you found a gem of a doctor! Make sure you keep him no matter what!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh that's awesome news Kat!


----------



## bbear690

Kat that's fantastic news xx fx for a sticky beans but sounds like you are in the best hands :)


----------



## Lotus Womb

Big drop in temps today ladies :cry: I think I am out :nope:

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/NaughtyNun.png


----------



## bbear690

Sorry to hear that lw xxx I wanna start temping but keep forgetting


----------



## skweek35

Oh no LW - anyways onwards and upwards to the next cycle. 

BBear - I know what you mean about keep forgetting. I know its going to be a lot higher than normal and am really interested to see what my BBT would be at the mo but keep forgetting to temp when I wake up. 

AFM - just woken up from a 2 1/2 hour afternoon nap! I just hope I can get to sleep at a reasonable hour tonight! 
I think after the aweful nights sleep I had last night I really needed that snooze! 
Where is everyone else?? Its been really quiet on here lately!


----------



## bbear690

According to pink pad my flowers are blooming :)

Waiting for hubby to get Home from footy, kids in bed, gonna get on it :)


----------



## KatM

Bbear,
Thank you for the well wishes. Good luck catching that egg tonight!

Lotus,
I'm sorry hon.

Skweek,
You sleep as much as you need. I understand what you mean about long naps screwing up the nightly routine, but your body needed it.

Bonnie,
What were your Day 3 results?

Heavenly,
Are you there?

AFM,
I recieved my progesterone shot. I will be getting it 2xWeekly. Dr K will then switch me to orals when I leave on holiday. If by chance this really is my sticky bean, I am nervous about leaving for a month. I am determined to go since we paid for the entire trip already, and staying at home wouldn't most likely help me keep a pregnancy. I will just have to trust that it will all work out for the best. I want to stay neutral and calm, but can't help but be excited and hopeful.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Just back from a 12 mile walk. My feet are dead!

Kat-my labs were all normal. I canceled my appointment to next month as we had the outing today becuase kids are here on spring break. 
I'm so glad you are getting the shots and I hope they do the trick. Couldn't you and oh continue them yourselves on your trip of they will be more effective than oral? 

Hugs lw. 

Good luck bbear

Rest up skweek

Heavenly where ru?

AFM. Cd 11. Ewcm started yesterday. Bd starts tomorrow-Sunday. 
That's it. Just kinda whatever this month.


----------



## KatM

Bonnie,
12 miles!!! Oh my!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

KatM said:


> Bonnie,
> 12 miles!!! Oh my!!!

Oh my FEET! :rofl::cry:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, Where is everyone these days? Its so quiet in here! 

Bonnie - hope your feet are feeling better. I wish I had the energy to go for a walk, even if it was just 15 mins! 

Well I am feeling a bit better this evening. I suppose thats because I've done nothing all day!! Slept late and then continued to snooze on the couch all day! 
I think I'm starting to feel my lil bump. More obvious towards the end of the day. Its just a had lump above my panty line. :happydance: 
5 more sleeps till my first midwife appointment! 

Where is Heavenly? Where is everyone else?


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
It sure is quiet. I am glad you are getting all the rest that you need. Bonnie is probably exhausted after her 12mile walk.

AFM,
I am happy to report that my HCG is doubling every 24hrs. From 12 to 47 between monday afternoon and wednesday morning. I never had my HCG monitored in my previous pregnancies, so I have nothing to compare this to. I got my first progesterone shot yesterday, ouch!

I am remaining as calm and neutral as I can.... And I truly pray this is our sticky bean.


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kat, 
I'm so happy for you Kat!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

FXed and praying really hard that this 3rd bean is a well and truely sticky bean!!! 
Really good to hear that your new doc is checking your HCG levels. I still haven't had any blood tests! So unfortunately I can't even compare your results to mine! 

I've just been snooping around bnb and tracked Medic down. Turns out she had a chemical in Feb and got her bfp in March!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh Kat that is wonderful news! I pray it all continues upwards from here!

Squeek-I am glad for the update on medic! I wondered what happened

AFM-I'd be fine if I could remove my right foot! 
Everyone else is home resting while I'm at work and now DB is cranky and throwing the brakes on bd with kids around. I gave ideas of how and when that he was "less than thrilled" with. I give up. I proposed the softcup idea out of desperation. No response as of yet. On cd 12 now and have had fertile cm for 3 days. Today I have felt generally crampy with a feeling of fullness and bloat so ov is definitely gearing up. Was going to OPK tonight-now I wonder if I should bother. The plans was to bd on days 12-15. 15 when the kids are gone will be you late. I want to cry :cry: I don't want to just let a cycle go by without even trying. I'm so pissed that he doesn't seem to care!


----------



## KatM

skweek35 said:


> Hi Kat,
> I'm so happy for you Kat!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> FXed and praying really hard that this 3rd bean is a well and truely sticky bean!!!
> Really good to hear that your new doc is checking your HCG levels. I still haven't had any blood tests! So unfortunately I can't even compare your results to mine!
> 
> I've just been snooping around bnb and tracked Medic down. Turns out she had a chemical in Feb and got her bfp in March!

Good detective work! I am happy to hear that she got her BFP so soon after a disappointment.

Since your pregnancy is going so perfect, I dont think they bother checking your HCG. My Dr told me he will stop when we see the baby.


----------



## skweek35

KatM said:


> Good detective work! I am happy to hear that she got her BFP so soon after a disappointment.
> 
> Since your pregnancy is going so perfect, I dont think they bother checking your HCG. My Dr told me he will stop when we see the baby.

I finished reading a thread she started and turns out it was a MC. She works with Dr's and they ran HCG blood works and turns out she was preggers had a really early MC. 
I'm just so glad she got her BFP now. 

When is your doc planning on doing a scan? When is your next bloods scheduled for?


----------



## KatM

I think I will have my 1st scan at around 6.5 weeks and have my blood drawn every Mon and Thurs when I get my progesterone shots. This thread has become very quiet. Hope your MS is better.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Bonnie so sorry about your DB and fertile time. That's how mine was in February smh @ him. I know we are not doing it enough around fertile time some times it only get 1 day in the peak time. Time to step it up for April. I hope you get at least one chance.

Kat - so happy for you hope you get your sticky bean

Skweek - glad all is well with you too.

AFM- AF got me yesterday time to start again. I know we have to step up the amount of sex at my fertile time DB got a lot going on he can be a pain at times but I feel he makes more of an effort now. We have to step it up. I am sad but I know what we have to do. My cycles are back to 28 days which means 0 should be next week. At least was a short cycle. This is really tough going.



https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/NaughtyNun.png


----------



## KatM

Bonnie1990 said:


> Oh Kat that is wonderful news! I pray it all continues upwards from here!
> 
> Squeek-I am glad for the update on medic! I wondered what happened
> 
> AFM-I'd be fine if I could remove my right foot!
> Everyone else is home resting while I'm at work and now DB is cranky and throwing the brakes on bd with kids around. I gave ideas of how and when that he was "less than thrilled" with. I give up. I proposed the softcup idea out of desperation. No response as of yet. On cd 12 now and have had fertile cm for 3 days. Today I have felt generally crampy with a feeling of fullness and bloat so ov is definitely gearing up. Was going to OPK tonight-now I wonder if I should bother. The plans was to bd on days 12-15. 15 when the kids are gone will be you late. I want to cry :cry: I don't want to just let a cycle go by without even trying. I'm so pissed that he doesn't seem to care!

Oh Bonnie,
I missed this update till Lotus Womb referenced it. I am soooo sorry DB is being like this. He wasn't cool with doing it in the bathroom for 2 minutes and leaving you on a blanket there? I hope you get to BD during this fertile time. Please keep us updated.




Lotus Womb said:


> Bonnie so sorry about your DB and fertile time. That's how mine was in February smh @ him. I know we are not doing it enough around fertile time some times it only get 1 day in the peak time. Time to step it up for April. I hope you get at least one chance.
> 
> Kat - so happy for you hope you get your sticky bean
> 
> Skweek - glad all is well with you too.
> 
> AFM- AF got me yesterday time to start again. I know we have to step up the amount of sex at my fertile time DB got a lot going on he can be a pain at times but I feel he makes more of an effort now. We have to step it up. I am sad but I know what we have to do. My cycles are back to 28 days which means 0 should be next week. At least was a short cycle. This is really tough going.

Good news on your cycles being back to normal. Definitely try to BD as much as possible around fertile time. So sorry DB is in such pain. We BDed daily during the entire week of fertile time so to not miss the egg. I heard every other day is adequate. I'm sure you all know this, but remember no lube that isnt sperm friendly or spit.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Nothing last night. I was even ready to spring for a hotel or had a couple of parking places picked out. He was so grumpy the subject never even came up. 
I know this is our problem too LW. Not enough bd at the right time. I really thought that with him not having the stress of work anymore things would be better but they are not. And my fetile time ALWAYS lands when we have the kids. Will see what happens tonight. I had a pos OPK last night. I usually have one starting on cd11 and they usually last a few days. Forgot in cd11 to check after the walk so it could have started then. Maybe not though. Last night was not a super strong pos. :shrug:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Wishing you all the best for today Bonnie :dust:.

Kat thankyou so much for your support also. I hope to do everyday or at least every other at least this cycle :hugs:



https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/NaughtyNun.png


----------



## Bonnie1990

Thanks LW. I hope you can get more time in this cycle too. For now kick back and relax a bit!


----------



## KatM

Bonnie,
Why is DB being so grumpy? I mean parents have sex with kids in the house all the time. I'm sorry that him not working hasn't made things better. Is there something else going on with DB other than the kids being there (I only ask since he refused the hotel and car sex)? Is he feeling bad about not working or something along this line? I have my M.A. in Psychology, so excuse me searching deeper.

DH will do it on command, so I don't know what that would be like, but I know I would be PISSED! Especially when you are TTC. I pray that you get to BD some time today. I mean a quickie only takes a couple of minutes. Maybe sneak a pillow under your hips and lay there for 30 min or so. I didnt do that, but some people sware by it. It couldn't hurt.

LW,
I hope you can stick to the every other BD schedule at least during your fertile time. What is ailing DB? What is the pain situation? He sounds willing at least. Of course I am here to support you. I'm sorry you are frustrated. 

Girls,
I sware putting on a little nightie or something sexy may help. When I just want to get it over with, lol, I will do this and it makes DH feel special... like he's not just a sperm machine. Baby dust to you all =).


----------



## Bonnie1990

Kat. 
I wish I knew. I had emailed with the hotel/car idea before I left work. I don't know if he even saw it and honestly I knew there was no point in even bringing it up. As far as work I don't think it's an issue. Finances are fine-doesn't plan to start looking until fall. I'm hoping he is in a better mood this evening. he is also a mega planner-all the way down to when we have sex. 

I almost feel like karma is biting me back in the butt. I spent so many years in the opposite situation. Avoiding sex with my x and never really wanting it. Now I want it and he doesn't. 2x now we have gone 3 weeks without for no real reason except af. 

Just frustrated. Thanks for listening.


----------



## skweek35

Hiya NN's!! Happy Easter to all Nun's!! 

Kat 
The nauseous feelings have gone again - YAY. Still just constantly tired!!! Good to hear you already have your first scan booked in! FXed all goes well in the next 2 weeks! 
Keep us posted please. 

Bonnie
So sorry to hear DB is being like that! I know it doesnt help with your feelings re TTCing! 
FXed you get some BDing packed in today! I too, dont know what it is like, as DF was always willing to move! (Even more so when I dressed up) Still not sure though as to which basque did the trick! :haha: :blush: :haha: 

LW 
Really good that your cycle has settled down again. I always prefered the shorter cycles - less time waiting around for things to happen and make them happen. 
I so know what you mean by tough going! Some people take falling preggers forgranted and don't realise just what hard work it can be! Hang in there hun. You will get your sticky little bean! 

Oh and I so agree with Kat on the dressing up thing!! I think our OH's start to feel a bit used, esp when we have been TTCing as long as some of us have. So just making it a bit special and different for them makes it all so worth while. For me just seeing that naughty boy look in DF's face every time I doned a basque was sooo worth it. Just to figure out which basque did the trick - cause thats the one I will keep for when we start TTCing #2!!! :haha:


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
I am so happy to hear that your yucky MS has improved. Now you can start fully enjoying this pregnancy.

Bonnie,
I really wonder if something is going on within him. My inner- counselor is coming out, but it sounds like something is off. I know men have varying sex drives, but going 3 weeks repeatedly sounds like a long time for a couple that has been together for a bit over a yr. Does he usually have a lower sex drive? Is there new stress in his life? Has TTC been super stressful? I know DD moved out, so you were hoping that would relieve some stress. 

I hate to be so blunt... but are you absolutely sure that he wants to conceive? Sounds suspicious that he is always somewhat unwilling around your peak time. This is not to stir up trouble. This is to explore if unconsciously he is hesitant about another child for some reason and maybe he doesn't even know. The unconscious is a powerful and crazy thing.

From my experience counseling, sex can be indicative of something else going on. I don't know what that something else might be, but usually if the sex drastically changes, something may be going on emotionally. We have gone through dry spells after deep loss:cry:. 

I'm only trying to be helpful and it is all coming from a good place. I hope I am not stepping out of line. Please feel free to share and vent as much as you need.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Thanks Ladies,

Kat well in Feb DB had a problem with his knee, he grew up in a warm climate and moved to the U.k 2011 so this isssue seems to be worse in the cold months he has been advised not to kneal or put too much pressure on it. Yes we are just more creative in the bedroom in Feb it was too painful. It is stopping him doing other activities he loves too like traning thats getting him getting him down. Everytime he tries a little something on the knee he makes it worse. So now he just gonna let it rest.
Last cycle all was well but he got Flu aound my fertile time. I made soup and looked after him. I just left it up to him and we managed to go once. He really made the effort bless him. 
I am hoping this cycle we can really go for it and nothing crops up at that time.

Bonnie - :hugs:



https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/NaughtyNun.png


----------



## Bonnie1990

Kat. Advice is welcome. I have worked in the mental health field too. 

It just wasnt meant to be this time I guess
Temp rose this am so I ov yesterday. 
On to may I suppose

May need a few days to process


----------



## KatM

LW,
Don't forget that spooning position is considered good for conception and won't put pressure on his knee.

Bonnie,
:cry::hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, Hope everyone is well. WHERE IS HEAVENLY?? MIA??? Hope nothing to serious on her side! Been thinking of her loads lately! 

Bonnie 
Take all the time you need hun. I realise you have been through a lot recently! Maybe some time away - even just a weekend- with OH will bee good for both of you! 
Hang in there. Your light be there soon!! 

LW - Where is your OH from? You mentioned a warmer climate. 
Hope the Doc's can do something for his knee. 

Kat - how are you feeling? 

AFM - feeling more ladylike again - had my hair done yesterday again! 
Got really cross with my mom yesterday morning. I wanted to tell my hairdresser, but literally had to push my mother away and stop her from wanting to tell Jo!! I couldnt believe it. I am so sure she actually told Jo while I was fishing the scan pic out of my handbag! I just cant believe my mother! She just cant control herself at times! 
It's my news after all and she cant even respect my wishes to want to tell people! I just sometimes wish she wasn't so emotional!! 

Other than that - I'm starting to feel a bit more human and not as lifeless as I was at the beginning of the week! I still have my moments when I just want to sleep but not nearly as bad!!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey Ladies,

I hope our other NN come back soon. I guess you just need sometime at times from this ttc world.

Skweek - My DB from Miami so last winter was really tough on him. Also tough on me lol. I dislie the cold deeply.

At the moment just taking things a day at a time and being relaxed


https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/NaughtyNun.png


----------



## KatM

Hi Skweek,
Good to hear that you are feeling good again and more like yourself. Your naughty mom!

LW,
Yikes, Miami to London would be hard on anyone's body. What a wonderful move though. I have often dreamed of living abroad. DH and I travel often, but it isn't quite the same.

AFM,
Nothing new to report at all. Go in tomorrow for 2nd progesterone shot and to get my blood levels checked. I will update with my numbers on Tuesday. I really pray that this is our sticky bean.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Kat-looking forward to your update

Well....I had a pleasant suprise yesterday when I got home. DB and I still had not talked about the missed month yet he had been trying to calculate the days for next month on his own and is going to tell the x we are going on vaca and can't take the kids for a weekend! This way we have the weekend before and after ov to have plent of relaxed fun snu-snu and catch this egg. :happydance:

He does want this. So I guess he really is just him being extremely overprotective with the kids around and I know by the end of the week when it was go time he was drained. He did so much with the kids that week. Go go go almost every day and it drives him crazy that they sit home and do nothing when they are at the x's. :growlmad:


----------



## Bonnie1990

And where the F is heavenly? I'm getting worried!


----------



## KatM

Hey Hon,
That is great news!!! The good news is that he obviously cares very much about being a good dad the way he treats his children. I love that he came up with a plan for both of you.

I am dying for my test results. I am waiting for a call back from the nurse and will update when I get them.


----------



## KatM

I am happy to report, after almost having a nervous break down this morning waiting for my results, that my HCG has risen from 47 last Wed to 597 yesterday morning. This is a doubling time of 32.72 hours. Normal under 1200 is 31-72, so I am doubling quick!!! This is my highest recorded HCG, since it was never monitored before except for when I was actually MCing. 

This morning I was practically in tears since I don't "feel as pregant" as I would like. I know it is crazy early, but the 1st time my boobs were killing me already. Maybe my boobs already stretched out from the last 2 pregnancies and won't hurt as much this early. Anyways, I feel so much relief. I know it is no guarantee, but it is something. I believe this will be my last HCG test unless I beg my Dr again on Monday. I might just start begging for a super early scan.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh Kat that is wonderful news!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

You never said-can't you continue progesterone injections on your own while away? If doc feels you need it of course? Otherwise there are suppositories and creams as an alternative. 

Oh I am so happy for you!


----------



## KatM

Bonnie,
Thanks Hon. I am going to continue with progesterone shots while I am away. If I make it that far, this will be my longest pregnancy and I will NOT switch anything. I'll bring progesterone pills as a backup, but on my PG after RPL thread, many ladies told me I can bring shots overseas.


----------



## Bonnie1990

That's awesome! People travel all the time with meds so it should not be an issue!


----------



## skweek35

I really seem to have missed out on all the action here today!! 

Kat - those numbers are looking great!!! I would agree - start begging for early scan now already! 
Also good to hear that you can take meds on hols! Bring on the holidays(says the teacher still on holiday! :haha:) 

Bonnie - I'm really happy to hear that your OH has made plans for next cycle! 

I too am worried about Heavenly!! Earth calling Venus!! Is there anyone out there?? 

AFM - had a really bad day yesterday - first proper bout of MS!! I put it down to having a REALLY late night on Sunday! I was in bed by 11pm but still awake at 1am when DF came to bed! I was just sooo tired and lethargic all of yesterday. 
Today was much better! Started with treating myself to having my hair done! Just a wash, dry and straighten. But was so good to be pampered!! 
Midwife appointment was pretty boring! Just filling in forms really. I was going to ask if she can use the doopler to find the heart beat but she mentioned that will be done for the first time at my 16 week hospital appointment! That is 6 weeks time!!! I dont know if I can wait that long! Boohooo Grrrr!!


----------



## skweek35

Ok ladies, why did no one warn me about the rampant erotic dreams!!! OH MY GOSH!!! :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:
nipple tweaking, rampant shagging sessions, nake bodies! :blush::blush::blush::blush: 

Thought I would start today off on that note!! hehe 
Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> Ok ladies, why did no one warn me about the rampant erotic dreams!!! OH MY GOSH!!! :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:
> nipple tweaking, rampant shagging sessions, nake bodies! :blush::blush::blush::blush:
> 
> Thought I would start today off on that note!! hehe
> Hope you all have a great day!

:rofl::rofl::rof:
i dont remember those-but i think i remember being quite horney! or randy i think you say:blush:


----------



## skweek35

hhhmmm randy! now thats putting it lightly! If only I had more energy! 
oh hold on I'm 10 weeks today - FXed I get more energy soon!!! 
DF watch out!!! 
:haha:


----------



## skweek35

GRAPES!! anyone got grapes in their fridge for me??


----------



## Bonnie1990

Now now sqweek....that's kinky!


----------



## KatM

Hi Skeek,
It seems like your nocturnal action is making up for your MS=).


----------



## skweek35

all I want to eat is grapes!! anyone own a vineyard or know of someone who owns one? But they must be cold grapes!!!


----------



## KatM

skweek35 said:


> all I want to eat is grapes!! anyone own a vineyard or know of someone who owns one? But they must be cold grapes!!!

Hey Hon,
I sounds like a earth hippie, but make sure the grapes are as organic as possible. They are on the list of most pesticided foods. Good luck getting them. Oh, and pop them in the freezer and they become mini-popsicles!


----------



## skweek35

ooohhhh now there is an idea!! 
have been rinsing them under diluted apple cider vinegar. An old trick I was taught while on an organic diet a few years back.


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
It looks like the naughty nuns have retired =(. 

I'm updating anyways:
I convinced Dr. K to give me a super early scan. We saw a sac and a yolk sac. Dr. K believes I am about 4.5 weeks along, not 5. Since DH and I were NTNP the same cycle as an early MC, I am not sure when I ovulated. This would mean I ovulated very late (CD22 or so), but it is possible since my hormones and emotions were crazy after my very early MC. I would have liked to see a larger sac and it has me somewhat concerned... Dr said it was fine.

Dr. K will give me weekly ultrasounds to help me combat my high anxiety levels until I depart on our month long holiday. I do feel much better seeing the pregnancy progress, and that is is in implanted in a good location. I won't feel elated until I see a hb, as I have seen a sac before and nothing developed. Still, I am very happy and relieved!!!


----------



## skweek35

Kat 
I defo have not retired although I feel old enough today to qualify for retirement! hehe 
Really good to hear your scan went well. Even better that your Dr is prepared to scan you every week! What a track record you will be able to keep! I wish I had something like that! 
FXed all goes well this time round! 

AFM- not had a good day! feeling lifeless and really bloated today! 
Despite this I have done a bit of school work but mostly lots of tellie watching! 

Where is everyone else??


----------



## KatM

Feel better hon:hugs:


----------



## Abby75

Hey ladies, good to hear your doing well :thumbup:

Ive been lurking on the forums and I'm not retiring yet, but, this has been a difficult month for me. I'll continue to lurk, but may be a little quiet for now :coffee:

Heavenly, if your still lurking too, hope everything is going well for you, and hope to hear from you again soon. :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

hi-im here as well-it has been a crazy week. 
taking monday off to catch up on my classes as the semester ends on 4/27 and i am behind....
also ended up having a interview scheduled for a new job on monday-less $ im sure but much closer to home so we shall see.

kat-i am so glad things are progressing well for you!

squeek-sorry you are so drained...i remember those days and i dont look forward to them but if it gets us to the goal well......

abby-sorry you are having a difficult month--seems like march and april have been rough for quite a few of us on here...hang in there-we are here to listen

well off to do some homeowrk..:grr:


----------



## skweek35

Abbey - so good to see you back here even if it is only for a little bit! 
So sorry that this last 2 months have been so rough for you! Hopefully that last cycle prepped you up for a sticky lil bean!! 

Bonnie - FXed you get that job then - at least it will mean less traveling time and more home time! GL with all that home work! I know working over the weekend takes a lot of dedication. 
You arent alone on the weekend work at the mo. I'm currently lying on the couch about to start planning literacy for the next 6 weeks! Oh then still got 23 maths books to mark! And then theme plans to look at! 
So no rest for this girl over the next 2 days!! 
So I'm out of here. Might be lurking in my breaks! 

Have a good weekend


----------



## Bonnie1990

thanks squeek-but this is not take home work..it is homework homework.

I am taking 2 college classes working on my BS


----------



## skweek35

Good luck with your studies!! 

Oh I remember those days well. I've just finished a post grad, masters level course. A year of reading and writing papers. 
I unfortunately had to temporarily put those studies on hold, as the next level would have required me to do a lot more work and I would not have had the support from school that I would require. 
As much as I want to complete those studies, I dont know if I ever will, or at least in the forseeable future. 

Family first for the next few years here.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey Ladies,

I have been very busy also with work and business too. Glad to see the PG ladies doing well.
Abbey and Bonnie I am glad you are still lurking and checking in. I have not been online as much.

AFM- well I am in the swing of freak week lol and I spoke to DB. He said just to let him know when to switch up into everyday mode. So that has made me relax more that he taking on responsibility also. We are in a great place and there no pressure. So I am putting lots of :dust::dust: out for it to be our month. I gotta get those :spermy: so they catch my egg lol.
Start OPK testing Monday. Will keep you posted when I get online



https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/NaughtyNun.png


----------



## KatM

Bonnie,
Good luck on landing that new job! Have fun doing your homework.

Skweek,
Sounds like your restful break has come to an end.

Abby,
So sorry your last month was so challenging.

LW,
FXed for you Hon. Catch that egg!!! Great news that DH is on board with daily BD sessions.


----------



## skweek35

Great to see you again LW! Fab that your OH is willing to give this month all he has! tons of :dust: for this month! Make sure you get his :sperm: so you can get that eggy! 
FXed this is your month! 

Kat - how you feeling hun? When is your next shot?


----------



## KatM

Hey Skweek,
It's on Monday. Do your nipples hurt? If so, when did they start to hurt?


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh, they feel as if they are on fire tonight! Can't even give DF a hug without hurting myself! They started hurting at around 4 weeks. Somedays it's worse than others! Tonight is really bad! Sore, itchy and really hot!
Good luck for tomorrow! Is tomorrow just the shot or bloods too?


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
Thanks so much for the quick reply. It makes me feel sooooo much better. My nipples began to hurt 3 days ago. This scared me because this happened right before my MC last time, and lasted during my entire MC. Of course, during my 1st MC, this did NOT happen and it is most likely NOT related. I just needed reassurance, even though I know it is a common pregnancy symptom.

Just shots that I am aware of.


----------



## skweek35

I'm sure you will be fine! Good luck for tomorrow! When is your doc taking bloods again?


----------



## KatM

He's only going to check my progesterone from now on. He doesn't like to go by HCG once he begins doing ultrasounds.
When is your next scan?


----------



## Bonnie1990

good luck tomorrow Kat! i am so excited for you both!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Thanks Bonnie! 

Kat - how did your appointment go today? 
My next scan is next Wednesday morning at 10:20am. 

oh my gosh!!! Seems like this pregnancy thing really is contagious!! I showed my 'head of school' my scan pic this morning. She then asked what my EDD was. SO I told her and her responce really stumped me!! Her answer was 'almost the same as me.'!!!! 
She is due about 10 days before me! 

So I'm far from doing this alone!! :happydance:


----------



## KatM

Bonnie,
I posted to you yesterday, but it's not here. Hmmmm.

I wanted to know how all your homework went and know when you'd here about the job interview?

Also, is it 3 weeks now till freak week?

Skweek,
That's great news. You'll have a bump buddy. Lot of luck on your scan next week though it seems you won't need it. It seems your pregnancy is going perfect down to the MS.

Speaking of MS, what does it feel like? You had it really bad. I feel a bit queasy today, I wonder if that is it. I hope so. I don't want MS, but will take it if it means my hormones are on the rise. That would also explain my suddenly sore nipples.

My visit to the Dr's was great. I LOVE him! I am sooooo happy I switched. He is a dream Dr, I mean it. He is so patient and reassuring. He told me my 5 week scan looked great and that he is confidant. I pray my scan on Friday shows a hb.


----------



## Bonnie1990

hi ladies,
homework is getting there. I am a procrastinator so i am used the the push at the end. almost done with one class-its the other i need to work on and today has gotten away from me. 
today was the interview. it went ok and she wants me to come back and meet the practice manager which is a good sign. i was disappointed though that she would not discuss salary or benefits at this meeting though. Got asked the strangest interview question ever-"why are manholes round?" i had to ask her to repeat it! lol

freak week is not quite 2 weeks away-1st week of may
af is expected in a few days

i need to catch up with you ladies!


----------



## skweek35

Kat
Although I did have a bit of MS - I would say I got away very lightly! I have only been sick once!! 
I had a lot of bloatedness! Which was really uncomfortable especially at night! I think that bloating made me feel worse than it really was and which put me off food more than anything else. 
Its a pity we live so far apart - I want your doctor too now!! Someone who I can get to know like I knew back in Cape Town! I only had 1 doctor who I saw from about 7 years old! If I moved back to CT I would defo go back to him! 

Bonnie 
so good that your interview went well. Hopefully her reluctance to talk about salary and benefits means that she didn't know much about what your particular package would be. FXed you find out those details when you meet with the practice manager. 
That must be the strangest interview question ever!! A part of me would be inclined to say something just as abstract - like because they arent square or men have big round bellies so therefore the manhole has to be round! :haha:


----------



## KatM

Bonnie,
Freak week is coming up sooner than I thought. Just you and DB will be wonderful. Daily BDing will get that sperm to that egg.

What was your answer to the manhole question? They probably wanted to see how you think on your feet. I would guess it's so it fits no matter what way it is applied. Who knows. 

Yes, please keep us updated on all goings on especially since I will be off the boards in 2 weeks until June.

Skweek,
I hope you find a Dr you like where you are. At least your health care is covered, but it also might mean less choice. I'm not sure how it works over there. Here it is total choice on private insurance, but insurance is VERY expensive. I am covered my DH company, but otherwise it was something like $380/month. I still have to pay a co-pay and when I deliver it will cost me around $5K since this is my Max out of pocket.


----------



## skweek35

Kat - oh my gosh!! It realy is expensive having little ones there!! I will admit that we are really lucky to have the health care we have here. Although I am so used to having private health care level of service from back in SA! Some times I would so give for no waiting times and no choice over who I see. Sometimes it feels a bit like a lucky draw as to who I see! 

I will admit I have, after 9 years, found a lady doctor who seems to understand me and she seems pretty good so far. From other peoples reviews she is also good with kids!


----------



## Bonnie1990

i replied because it wont fall back in. and that if it were out of wack and someone were to step on it and start to go in, i might block part of the hole and they wont go all the way down.. :rofl:

yours is a great answer too Kat-i read that online after the fact-lol

yes if af shows this thursday or friday that should have me ov on the 1st or 2nd. we have no kids the weekend before or after and only in the evenings on monday and tuesday. so if af shows up late or ov shows up late we are totally covered. 

Kat-where do you live again?

It will cost me a chunk to deliver too...at least with my current insurance package. $5K deductible and being that now baby wont be here until after january when insurance deductible "resets" it will be back to square one. all of the prenatal paid out wont count towards hospital. Unless something changes at least for now that is how it will be. another reason i was really hoping to get preg sooner. oh well


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
I am happy you found a dr that you like. 

Bonnie,
I live in Austin,TX. If I had the baby last yr, our max out of pocket would have been $2500K. His company changed their plan and now it is double. I pray this baby is sticky, partly so I can deliver in December as we have paid quite a bit out of pocket with the MC. Sounds like a crazy reason to want this pregnancy to stick, but it does add to my hope that it will.


----------



## Bonnie1990

I understand the insurance issue. I had hoped for a baby before jan for the same reasons.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Good morning!
Quick update
12dpo
Temp dropped
Boobs are killing me
:witch:is on her way
Bring on cd1


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, So sorry I've been MIA! 

Bonnie - :hugs: but my bbs were also really sore just before I got my BFP! You arent out yet hun! 

Kat - still praying this is your sticky little bean!! 

Just been really busy with work this week. Work has been a bit hectic! 
Well was I in for a shocker this week at work too! I showed my 'Head of school' my scan picture on Monday morning. Her responce really shocked me! She asked when I was due and then told me she is exactly 2 weeks ahead of me! 
So we are doing a pregnancy double-act at work! She is had her scan yesterday morning, so we landed up comparing scan pics this afternoon - while we were meant to be having a meeting about school stuff! You can just image how that meeting went! work, babies, work, babies, ... 
Loving this!!


----------



## KatM

Bonnie,
That's good news that AF is on her way and freak week can commence shortly! 


Skweek,
You have a bump buddy!!!


----------



## skweek35

I have loads of bump buddies now! head of school, nail lady, SIL and the list seems to be growing!


----------



## bbear690

Hi ladies xxx hope all is well


Bfn for me this morning but my boobs are heavy and I am feeling sick :/

My sister rang this afternoon to tell me she is pg, I am so happy for her, this is her first baby and her and her husband are going to be fab parents xx


Hope I follow suit and get my BfP soon :)


----------



## KatM

FXed for you BBear!


----------



## skweek35

EXed bbear!! Really hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## Bonnie1990

Good morning
13 dpo and temp went back up a bit. I also hada a very vivid dream that I had BFP on 5 sticks-some different ones. Lol. It was like I was at work but it was more like a hotel than a hospital. Some work people were in it weather stripping windows? (I guess when I woke up at 5 to temp I was cold-lol) 

So I tested and it was bfn 
Weird dream though! Lol

Fx'd bbear!


----------



## KatM

Bonnie,
I'm confused. I didn't know that you two BDed during your furtile time. Is it a possibility this month? If so, FXed!


----------



## Bonnie1990

All we caught was at night the day after ov so very very very slim. 
It was just a very vivid dream for me-I don't usually remember much if anything i dream so I tested just for the heck of it. Didn't expect anything am I'm not upset by the bfn at all. And I compared charts and temp change was nothing dramatic when compared to past cycles. 
It was just weird lol


----------



## KatM

Are you counting O the day your OPK turns positive? The reason I am asking is that you don't usually actually O till 24-48hrs later, which would still put you in the running. If you allowed for this window already, then it was most likely to late.


----------



## Bonnie1990

No. Ov was day after pos OPK. I also temped and you can see on my chart. I know it was too late. We knew it was just for fun.


----------



## KatM

I forgot that you chart Hon. I never have. I took a peek. Yes, it's obvious when you O'd.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yup
Oh well 
Almost cd 1 and can try again


----------



## Lotus Womb

Wow Bonnie that dream was very strange and powerful. You never know!!!

Hi Ladies just passing though quickly to say has first positive OPK yesterday :happydance: and BD on wednesday. Unfortunatly did not get yesterday DB working late and fell asleep as soon as he got into bed and had to be up and out early we both over slept :haha: We are real relaxed and will be going in for tonight and maybe tomorow for good luck.

Catch up soon 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/NaughtyNun.png


----------



## Bonnie1990

Good luck lw


----------



## bbear690

BFN for me again this morning not even a hint of a line :(


hope you are all well xxxx off to work soon so that will take my mind off it, why do i have to test early, wasn't meant to test this morning but couldn't help myself :/


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hang in there bbear. We test because we hope. 
It's still early....


----------



## KatM

Baby is measuring 2.8mm. We are on :cloud9:.

I hope you catch that egg LW.

FXed for you still Bbear.

This is the farthest we have ever made it. According to the internet, I now have somewhere between a 78%-91% chance of live birth depending on the source. DH and I are over the moon!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh Kat that is such wonderful news! 
I am so happy for you!


----------



## bbear690

Yay for the heartbeAt Kat xxx over the moon for you :):)


Also yay for Ov :):)


Afm faint BfP this am but not sure if it's an evap

Also for Some reason I took my temp today lol it's been around 36.2 most times I have done it and today is 36.5

I am due Af tuesday so 10dpo? I think


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ooh bbear! Fx'd for you!

AFM cd1 is here!


----------



## KatM

BBear,
OMG, FXed!!!

Bonnie,
Freak week is almost here!!!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi Ladies,

Kat - yea! so happy for you hun. Wow it must be amamzing feeling.

BBear - sounds promosing keep us posted. Hope it's a BFP

Bonnie - Sorry about AF but you had a feeling with all this month is might have been the outcome. So lots of :dust: for this coming cycle.

AFM- 2nd positive opk yesterday even darker and a negative today. So looks like O is today but have to wait for temp to rise. Then the 2WW begins

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/NaughtyNun.png


----------



## skweek35

Hello ladies, 
Sorry I've been MIA - had a really busy few days. 

BBear - OMG and FXed that 2nd line gets darker from here on!!! Have you tested again? 

Bonnie - GL and FXed for this cycle!! 

Kat - I'm so glad you are progressing well! Seeing that little heartbeat is the best feeling in the world right now! When are you seeing the doc again? 

AFM - been really busy the last few days. Friday night I was out with colleagues. Was really good to get out for a night! But starting to feel it now! Really tired today. Yesterday I spent the morning at the salon and then went out for lunch with my cousin. 
I'm really looking forward to Wednesday! 12 week scan! Roll on Wednesday!! 

Hope everyong is well!


----------



## KatM

LW,
FXed for you Hon.

Skweek,
How are you feeling back to work? Did you feel more energized again after a certain point? Has your MS gone away?

My next scan is this Friday. This should be my last scan before I leave on Holiday for the month.

AFM,
I have MS (be careful what you ask for) and slept ALL afternoon. Poor DH must prepare our home for sale all by himself because I am too ill. I'm so desperate I am calling in my MIL to come help, lol.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies 

Kat - had a rather rough day! But think its because I had a bad nights sleep! Was awake for 90 minutes in the night! :grr: Think this is why I have felt nauseous all day! 
I know we dont like MS but good to know your pregnancy is progressing well. 

I bet you are looking forward to your scan as much as I am! If possible can you post a pic of your scans?


----------



## KatM

Hi Skweek,
Sorry you feel nauseas.

AFM,
I have some bad news. My Progesterone only measure 5.4 on Friday and that is while having 2xweekly progesterone injections. The Dr doubled my progesterone amt, but told me it isn't a good sign. I am staying as calm as possibly, as I know it is what it is. 

I googled and some people say a progesterone under 5 equates to an unviable pregnancy. I'll have to wait till Fri for more info.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh Kat my thoughts as prayers are with you!
Sending lots of hugs.


----------



## KatM

I just got back from the Dr's for another scan, lol. I am happy to say that the baby has grown 4mm in the last 4 days (right on target), has a strong heartbeat, and tiny arm and leg buds. I feel much more relaxed. 

The Dr thinks the P result was a fluke and doesn't fully trust lab results. We are still doubling my P shots. He tried to reassure me. I have to do my best to relax from here on out. My hubby forbid me from googling anymore.

Also, Blue Cross/Blue Shield only allow for 3 ultrasounds per pregnancy. I have already used them all, lol. I am soooooo lucky because our Dr hasn't billed us for any until today, which is the dating ultrasound.

Thanks Bonnie for the extra love.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh kat I am so so happy to hear your news!!!!
Can you have pregnancy possibly considered high risk and be able to have more us covered? Just a thought. 
Oh if I could jump up and down right now I would! I'm in the car lol!


----------



## KatM

Bonnie,
I hope you are not driving!!! My pregnancy is considered high-risk. The Dr is going to see what he can do. Thank you for all your support. Freek weak is almost here now, right? About a week away?


----------



## Bonnie1990

no i was stopped up the road to pick up the chillens! 
I'm sure you can fight with the insurance. Insurance/medical is my field so push. 

yes-only about a week away-cant wait! no kids-plenty of time. my opks arrived today so i am all set. its also our just before our 1 year first date too. DB's bday is the 22nd-i really hope to give him a wonderful present! Not sure if ill be able to keep it a secret that long though! Also ill be 9-10 DPO for mothers day-wouldn't that be awesome!

again-im so happy for you kat that things are going well!
have you gotten a picture from the scan to post?


----------



## KatM

I am so excited for you. That would be the most exciting anniversary/bday/mother's day present ever!!! I won't be here for all the excitement, but look forward to reading good news when I return.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Skweek- sorry to hear about MS but like we all say good sign hormones are going in the right direction. My cousin who is 37 is 4 weeks away froim having her 3rd. I saw her last night she said she never had morning sickness with any on them. Right at the end of pregnancy she feels sick and know that means baby is on the way:shrug: we are all so different.

Kat- Love the scan pic and so very happy for you. wishing you all the best and you really be able to relax on your vacation.

Bonnie- Yea Freak week nearly here for you. sounds like you are preped. Best of Luck catching that Eggy lol

AFM- 4 DPO no real symtoms stange big dip in temp at 3dpo and had a lot of wetness below first this in the morning at 3dop. Other than that just trying to relax and make it though 2WW. Booked my holiday to Gran Caneria in June so hoping I will be PG and relaxing there.

:dust:


----------



## KatM

LW,
FXed for you. Thanks for the well-wishes. I hope you can relax as much as possible during the dreaded 2WW. Have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Kat - love your scan pic!! So good to see that your little one is growing well!! 

Bonnie - bring on freak week! May you have the best birthday pressie ever for your OH!! 

LW - FXed this TWW flies by and you get your BFP this cycle! 

AFM - well here it is!! 
https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/Scan25042012-1c.jpg 
Looks like I have a very laid back baby on my hands! Loves laying with feet up and hands under its head!! Oh and after about 10 minutes it decided it had had enough, turned over (facing my back) and went to sleep!! The sonographer had to wake it up so she could take the last measurements!! little sod!! :haha: 
All is well with Speckle! I will either have this baby earlier than expected or one big baby!! they bumped my days up to November 3rd! It is already 61mm!!


----------



## KatM

Wow!!! Amazing!!! A full, tiny human being. I am sooooo happy for you.


----------



## Bonnie1990

oh thats amazing! i cant wait!
i cant believe your almost at the end of your first trimester!
are you getting a bump yet?
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


I cant wait for freak week...we will have loads of quality time...school will be over-no kids except for a few hours a couple of evenings (mon & tuesday). db is under the weather now so should be better in time!
this month HAS to be it!!


----------



## KatM

FXed for you Hon!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Thanks! Excited to catch up with you gals!


----------



## bbear690

Lovely scan pictures ladies xx


Two days late for Af now but bfn :/ hate all this waiting but got everything crossed my levels aren't high enough yet


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fx'd bbear!


----------



## KatM

FXed for you!!! I hope you give me some good news before I depart on vacation.


----------



## Bonnie1990

What are your vacation dates again? Don't want to worry when I don't see you!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Skweek - love your chilled out baby :sleep: lol that is such a beautiful sight. Thanks for sharing.


Ladies I am just in the waiting game and temps are going in the right direction. We shall see.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Looks good lw. Fx'd


----------



## KatM

Bonnie,
I am leaving 4/30 and coming back on 5/30 late at night. I don't plan on being on the internet at all during the month... A true vacation. I hope you have good news for me when I return.

LW,
It's looking good.


----------



## skweek35

Thanks ladies. 
My mom popped in this afternoon and told me that as she works at the hospital and has access to the xray pics she can see ALL my scan pics. SHe said there is a lovely one of an arm with a clenched fist. She said she will print out all the pics for me to see. :wohoo: 

Bbear - FXed for this cycle hun. You arent out till AF shows up! 

LW - FXed your temps continue going up!! 

Bonnie - Hope DB is feelilng better soon! 

Kat - not long till your holiday now! How are you feeling these days. 

AFM - had my Citizenship Ceremony last night - which was lovely. Landed up having dinner with the family and even enjoyed a glass of rose spritzer! Think I kind of over did things last night as I'm really tired tonight! 
So planning a really early night! 

Hope everyone is well and has a lovely, relaxing weekend.


----------



## Bonnie1990

KatM said:


> Bonnie,
> I am leaving 4/30 and coming back on 5/30 late at night. I don't plan on being on the internet at all during the month... A true vacation. I hope you have good news for me when I return.
> 
> LW,
> It's looking good.

oh i am so jealous! i hope you have a wonderful time and that things continue smoothly and we can all celebrate together when you are back!


skweek35 said:


> Thanks ladies.
> My mom popped in this afternoon and told me that as she works at the hospital and has access to the xray pics she can see ALL my scan pics. SHe said there is a lovely one of an arm with a clenched fist. She said she will print out all the pics for me to see. :wohoo:
> 
> Bbear - FXed for this cycle hun. You arent out till AF shows up!
> 
> LW - FXed your temps continue going up!!
> 
> Bonnie - Hope DB is feelilng better soon!
> 
> Kat - not long till your holiday now! How are you feeling these days.
> 
> AFM - had my Citizenship Ceremony last night - which was lovely. Landed up having dinner with the family and even enjoyed a glass of rose spritzer! Think I kind of over did things last night as I'm really tired tonight!
> So planning a really early night!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and has a lovely, relaxing weekend.

DB is still sick. his temp was up to 101.9 this morning! i have it down know-keep feeding him ibuprophen. i dont want him to kill off the good :spermy: :rofl: seriously though i dont! 

my furbaby is getting spayed and a tooth pulled today :cry:
i have to go pick her up in a couple of hours
took the day off today-finishing coursework as today is the last of the semester :yipee::yipee:


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
Things are going good on my end. Great news about the photos.

Bonnie,
Your poor furbaby. That was the most traumatic thing for me, getting her spade. I hope she feels okay. I hope DB gets well ASAP and get those sperm in tip-top form.


----------



## Bonnie1990

i just picked her up--she is so sad and quiet :cry::cry:


----------



## skweek35

morning ladies, 

Kat - glad you are progressing well!! 7 weeks now! :wohoo: 
And 2 days till your holiday starts!! :wohoo: :wohoo: Hope you have a great time away and FXed we have lots to celebrate on your return!! 

Bonnie - I know how you feel about your furbaby being spade - not a good thing to have to put them through! :hugs: for furbaby! 

AFM - landed up in bed at 9:30pm last night. Well when I couldnt keep my eyes open from about 8pm and had no idea what was happening on the tellie, I just gave up and went to bed! Had a pretty good nights sleep but was awake at 6:30am! Its bloody Saturday morning!! I'm meant to sleep late! :grr: 

Nothing much planned for the weekend, just house work and school planning to do! 
Hope you all have a much better weekend than mine!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Skweek - make sure you get soe rest this weekend sounds like it was a busy one.

Kat - Have a relaxed and fab holiday. It time for some deep relaxation for you.

BBear- hope you are ok any news??

Bonnie - My DB was sick with fever last cycle a few days before I got Positive opk. The night before we :sex: I made him a butternut squash soup. Soup of any kind will be a help. Also Honey ginger and lemon tea. If you can get root ginger more effective. Greater it into the cup with honey and lemon and pour hot water.
Good Luck

AFM- Cramping at 6dpo some sleepyness but I had a lot of that last LP. However I am staying nothing but positive :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bbear690

No news :( no Af but still getting bfn :/


----------



## KatM

Bonnie,
It's so sad. Does your baby have to wear the cone. I got mine the soft cone, but she still HATED it. Luckily, I insistned they remove her stitches 1 week early since she was all healed. 

Skweek,
Thanks Hon. It's good you rest when you need it even if it means being up so bloody early.

LW,
I hope it's IC.

BBear,
Still hope.

AFM,
My Progesterone is up to 12.5 on Friday from the scary low 5.4 last Friday, but obviously this is still low. 
The Dr tests it before giving me my 2nd shot for the week, so it is the lowest it gets. Plus, we only had the chance to do 1 double shot before testing, since I am leaving Mon morning. Anyways, he is pleased with the change. I will continue with my 2mm 2x weekly shots and supplement with orals as well just in case.


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 

Kat - You finished packing yet? I bet you are so excited and just cant wait for tomorrow now! 

Bonnie - hope your furbaby feels and looks better soon! I know how they can sulk after an op like that! My kitty sure sulked for days on end! 

LW - stay positive hun! 1 week to go 

Bbear - any news from your side yet?


----------



## bbear690

No still Bfn this morning. But usually my temp is 36.2 but today is 36.8 so not sure what's happening now lol


Having a lovely lazy day today and cuddles on the sofa with the kids watching the aristocats :)

Although have got to pop out in the rain soon to get roast supply's :)


Hope everyone is good :) babies all look lovely and growing beautifully congrats xxx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Good morning everyone!

Kat-have an amazing trip! I have faith that the progesterone is doing the trick and a relaxing vacation is also just what you need!

LW & bbear-hang in there-fx'd!

Squeek-rest up!

Furbaby (Scoot) is doing great. She was up and about the next morning. She is still guarding her belly a bit. wants to roll over and be rubbed but catches herself and sits a bit odd. no lampshade head collar for her unless she starts licking too much. also-no stitches to go back and have removed. they dissolve. 

db is feeling so-so.....what is so miserable for him is he has a mouth full of fever blisters. The medicine he has for that is making him nausoues. his fever has been staying relativly low. i havent said anything regards to baby making except a couple of comments about keeping things cool (worried about :spermy:). im only cd9 so we still have time. nothing can be done-not his fault he got sick-poor guy


----------



## skweek35

hi bonnie - good that furbaby is feeling better! 
hope OH feels better soon and you can get back to BDing soon!


----------



## KatM

Bye Ladies!!!

I hope to come back to good news all around and 3 new BFPs.

Bonnie,
I hope DB's sperm cool down and all goes well.

Skweek,
Stay healthy and happy.

BBEar and LW, 
FXed for both of you.


----------



## bbear690

Still no Af for me :/

Going to test tomorrow or Thursday I think


----------



## Lotus Womb

bbear690 said:


> Still no Af for me :/
> 
> Going to test tomorrow or Thursday I think

Good luck bbear
Fx'd for your BFP


AFM temp jumped up a little this morning but all will be revealed next few days


----------



## Bonnie1990

bbear690 said:


> Still no Af for me :/
> 
> Going to test tomorrow or Thursday I think




Lotus Womb said:


> bbear690 said:
> 
> 
> Still no Af for me :/
> 
> Going to test tomorrow or Thursday I think
> 
> Good luck bbear
> Fx'd for your BFP
> 
> 
> AFM temp jumped up a little this morning but all will be revealed next few daysClick to expand...

Fx'd for both of you!
I dreamed I was shopping for a triple stroller last night-?!?! Yikes!!!!


----------



## skweek35

Hey bbear - you go hun!! - being optomistic there with your gender prediction - I would have done the same thing! 

Hope Kat is enjoying her holiday! I wish I could be on hols now!! 

Bonnie - hows freak week going? Triple stroller? wowzers!! 

LW - how long till AF is due or till testing?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Freak week is still in wait. DB is on the mend but I won't push until he either feels better or OPK is positive. Still barely a line...weird but I'll take the delay this month!

How are you feeling? 

Anxious for updates!


----------



## skweek35

I think I'm on the up! feeling less and less bloated these days but still feeling slightly nauseous throughout the day. But think that might be due to lack of sleep most nights. But saying that - I must have slept through the loudest thunder claps in years!! I seriously slept like a dead man last night - between a whopping 3 toilet trips!! 
Till about 2 days ago I hardly went to the toilet - now I cant seem to go far before needing the loo AGAIN!! 
And here I was thinking gone are the numerous toilet trips!! NOPE up the anti instead!! :grr: 

Good to hear your OH is on the mend. Good thing that you havent had a + OPK as yet! I would suggest you take full advantage of that extra time!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ahh yes. I remember the constant peeing!
Glad your feeling better though 

I just told DB about the stroller dream and he said that would be cool! Yikes! I thought he would freak! Can't stop laughing!:rofl:


----------



## skweek35

Only just been to the toilet and feel like I need to head back to the toilet again!! 
Oh my gosh! I would love to be a fly on the wall (at the scan) if you do land up having triplets!! Just seeing the sonographers face will be priceless. Expect to see your OH lying on the floor - :rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

No I think I would be on the floor lol!


----------



## bbear690

Spotting today so think I am out boohoooo :/ 4 days late


My gender thing said girl for the next few months so will keep it there for next month :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hugs: bbear


----------



## skweek35

:flower: :hugs: Bear!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Any updates bbear and lw?

How ate you feeling Squeek?

AFM-1dpo and woke up feeling "different". Yeah I'm crazy.


----------



## bbear690

Yeah Hun Af did come :( so onto next cycle for me now 


Not doing anything, no ics not hpts no anything xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hugs:
Sounds like a nice relaxed cycle!


----------



## bbear690

Yes def will be, not even temping lol just gonna relax and try my hardest not to think about it :) 


My niece had a chemical so she is very sad but my sister feels bad for being pg now as she is due the same day as my niece was, it's my sisters first baby and I have told her to enjoy it and don't feel bad, I know when she tells my niece she is pg my niece will be happy for her :) she is due a scan in 2 weeks when she will be 8 weeks, I can't wait to See it


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Big :hugs: Bbear!! Sounds like you are the right person to be helping your sister and niece through this time. I am a firm believer in what you reap you shall sow. Just know your BFP is coming soon!! 

Bonnie - I'm feeling better now that its the weekend and a long one at it too. Monday is a public holiday here so an extra day to relax and catch up on sleep!! 
Other than that work has just been crazy busy this last week! 

Went shopping this last week as I can no longer get into my jeans!! I do love my new jeans - a size 14!! I was a size 16 before falling pregnant!! These jeans are very forgiving!! 

Hope you are all having a good weekend 
Hope Kat is enjoying her holiday too!


----------



## Lotus Womb

So sorry BBear about AF and I think a relaxed approach will be great for you. We put so much pressure on ourselves :hugs:

AFM- I have been helping out with the postal voting from the Mayor of London elections which has kept me busy last week. Gave me a lot of time not to focus on TCC. But it does creep back in from time to time.

So yesterday had a big temp drop :cry: I was real sad. Then around 5p.m started spotting red so I was ready for it to be all over. Spotting continued got slightly more I put on a pad by next morning it was only about tea spoon full. Other than that only when I wipe. Then today more of the same only needed one pad and usually by day 2 I need to change every 3 - 4 hours. I really don't want to get my hopes up as it can go heavy at any moment :cry:.

Symtoms been sore boobs on and off, cramps. Nausea a few times must noticible was Wednesday night I was frying some onions cooking my lental and patato curry and I did not think I would make it. I stepped away had a tangerine. Once all was done and lid was on I was fine. Last night and today frequedntly having to pee. Temp went back up slightly but not enough for me to feel good. 

Look at my chart and let me know what you think. I wont test till 18dpo if I make it that long. Ofically freaking out!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

wow-you are hard core to hold out on testing!

seems a bit late to be IB but you never know!
I have everything crossed for you!

AFM-i had a wonderful day yesterday-a praising email to my boss from another director about my work, DB was feeling better, feeling hopeful about this month and splurged on a box of CB Digi's and then came home to roses!

I am repainting the den today for DB--his request is all black :shrug:
It had been DS room so it was orange and pink
it will be my anniversary gift to him...tomorrow is 1 year from our first date!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Bonnie i see your keeping nice a busy this tww. 


I guessing I just had a really light cycle it was very much the same the whole time spotting to light flow I little more by the 3rd day but as my temps dropped so much I assume I am not pg. I did not bother to test :cry:.


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hugs:lw
Fx'd for may

How goes it Squeek?

Me-5 or 6 dpo-FF has been fickle this month but I lean towards 5. Not much to say. A few cramps here and there. Boobs ached a bit off and on yesterday. Only thing slightly unusual is nips seem more sensitive. Nothing much to get hopes up for. 
 
Room finished this weekend. I need to get my lazy butt back to the gym. :haha:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Bonnie your chart looking good so far. Maybe your first signs of symtoms creeping in sounds very promising.

sorry to vent but I feeling all kinds of emotional today been crying a few times. I o next weekend I don't have to wait long. DB and I away for few days next week also leading up to the weekend so thats real cool. I just feel a mess with this whole process right now. Finding it hard to control my emotions. :shrug:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Vent all you want. No apologies needed here Hun :hugs:
I am usually a basket case myself when af shows. It's so depressing each time. 
Bit it sounds like your days away will be nie-hopefully a relaxing start!
Going anywhere fun?

My chart is weird this month the way I kept dropping until today-that was strange for me.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Bonnie1990 said:


> Vent all you want. No apologies needed here Hun :hugs:
> I am usually a basket case myself when af shows. It's so depressing each time.
> Bit it sounds like your days away will be nie-hopefully a relaxing start!
> Going anywhere fun?
> 
> My chart is weird this month the way I kept dropping until today-that was strange for me.


We are going to Liverpool for a few days just a mini break in the U.K. Hope the weather better next week we have had so mcuh rain lol!!

Yes your chart is looking interesting. sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
starting to feel a bit better today, thanks. I think my bump popped out today. Can no longer fit into my preBFP jeans. 
I landed up telling my class that I'm pregnant. They are all just soooo excited! They are only 8 or 9 years old! 

Bonnie - your chart does look rather interesting. FXed its the start of your BFP. 

LW - I'm so jealous of you having a holiday next week!  I would love to be able to get away for a few days now. 

AFM - taking 4 kids from my class to THE Aquatic Olympic Centre! I dont know who is more excited - me or them! The draw back is having to fetch the kids from school at 6:45am!! We should be back at school by 3pm. Its going to be a very long and tiring day! But as this is a once in a lifetime opportunity for all 4 of them!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

That sounds fun! What will you get to do there?


----------



## Lotus Womb

My DB in an up and coming band and they are getting an award so we thought make a mini break of it.


So the last few days I been feeling funny and real sore boobs last night. So yesterday morning I did a clear blue test I had at home and it looked like a real faint positive. I just took it as a negative because I hear so much about the blue dye. So on Tuesday I ordered some internet cheapies opk and pg test also for this cycle they should be with me in a few days. I know everyone says not to but I thought why not use opk as a pg test when I got home tonight and it was a strong positive. So I am either going to O next few days or pg. However my temps are sooo low if I look at last month chart I am hovering at the coverline.

I have pics but have not to access to pc right now can't really see the clear blue anyway!
Will wait for my test and test again!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh wow how exciting would that be! 
Fx'd for you! 

Cd 7. Folded and tested with a sensative and of course it was negative. I decided to try since temp has stayed so high. No real symptoms to speak of for the past two days except gassy :haha: tired but I haven't been sleeping well And lots of dreams. Chart is almost triphasic I think


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi Bonnie,

Your looking amazing and I agree looking Triphasic fxd for you!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Thanks-time will tell! 

Have you tested again?


----------



## Lotus Womb

Only OPK I will test in the morning. No symtoms so I am starting to think I may just going to O early :nope: :shrug: Still positive today too.

Does this OPK look positive to you??
 



Attached Files:







CD7 opk.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bonnie1990

Looks good on my phone. If its not positive it is damn near close!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Bonnie - oh my gosh!!! that chart is looking hopeful! FXed your temps stay that high!! 

LW - that OPK defo looks pos! I would suggest you get BDing and keep OPK testing. 

I sure hope Kat is enjoying her holiday! 2 weeks before we hear from her again. 

Where is everyone else?


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey ladies,
Well did pg test this morning BFN. So just going to focus on this cycle. I think I have rogue OPK's as my primary fertility signs are all non fertile low cervics and creamy cervical mucus.
I have a number of positive opk's this week. Will do another later in the day. Ahhh what is my body doing. I feel like taking a break too. Too much. 

Thanks for your support


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi Ladies,

So they went negative for about 3 days and now positive again so I assume this are real O now. who knows been a funny cycle. Hope my temps reveal whats going on. Getting more primary fertility signs now. Maybe early this Month :shrug:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well that's all wacky! Fx'd!

11dpo and bfn on sensative 10miu. Chart looks good but I think I'm out. Something would have shown on those by now right?


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies 

Bonnie - dont loose hope yet! That chart looks REALLY good!! Your chart is definitely triphasic! FXed you are on my tail! 

LW - FXed this is the beginning of your fertile phase. Get BDing! 

AFM - I HAVE A LITTLE BUMP!!! yay! I also have my 16 week midwife appointment set for the end of the month - 31st May. That is when I will finally get to hear my babies heartbeat! 
Just over 2 weeks to a week off! then 7 weeks till the summer holidays!! Not that we are counting! hehe


----------



## Bonnie1990

Bump pic!

Ff doesn't think it's triphasic becuase the shift was too early.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Skweek the time has gone so quickly and yes we want to see a Bump pic lol!

Bonnie - don't give up your chart looks great. FF does what it does. Fxd for you!!

AFM- don't worry freak week started on Sunday I was shocked when the positive opk came up Monday! But this has been a wacky cycle so who knows what will happen next. I have been really relaxed about everthing to be honest we did not think we be baby dancing for an eggy so soon lol! Anyway were off to Liverpool tommorow night so I shall be enjoing the rest of freak week up north and without having to go to work yea!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

No work happy dance!
Enjoy your time off!
Fx'd for you!


----------



## skweek35

eeekkk bump pics - hhhmm its more like a flabby tummy at the mo if I dont pull it in!! although everyone at work seems to think I have defo popped out over the last week! 
I will have to see if I can convince df to take a profile pic of me. 

Bonnie - what shift are you refering to? It sure looks triphasic to me

LW - I'm so jealous that you are on hols for a few days! i want time off work too! 
Oh well - I'll just have to wait 2 weeks before I get a week off school


----------



## Bonnie1990

Reply from FF expert.....


"I would not label this chart as triphasic. For us to do that we want to see the temps rise to a third, higher range (higher temps than we've seen before) some time after 7 days past ovulation since implantation usually happens from 7 to 10 days past O. That means the first temp in the third range would occur at 8dpo or later. While your temp does go up on 8dpo, the temps on days 9 and 10dpo are lower and in the same range as we've seen in the LP earlier...so it isn't a "higher third range". 

This does not mean you won't get a BFP. A triphasic pattern does not guarantee pregnancy...nor do you have to have a triphasic pattern to be pregnant."


----------



## Bonnie1990

I'm going crazy! :wacko:
Temp up again but still bfn :grr:

Lw-looks like the egg hatched!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Wow Bonnie your chart looks amazing. Don't give up. 

Yes eggy has hatched my temp went up again today have not charted. Using db spare blackbury. My htc feel in water on sat. We have new iphones waiting to charge battery. I can't be dealing with the buttons lol
So I think 2dpo 
Fixed for you bonnie


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ooh you will love your iPhones! Love mine!

Fx'd for the TWW for you 

AFM-temp dropped this am :cry: not af drop but still a drop. 
Did not bother to test. But then on the way to work was feeling nauseaos sipping my coffee??? Idk. I'm tired. Didn't sleep well. Headache today. Dog was barking during the night and i had to put her in the basement. Got new semester course load and it's gonna be nuts. 6 required novels and 3 short stories in 8 weeks endejng with a research paper. So I'm a little stressed. Anyway...af due tomorrow.


----------



## skweek35

Hello ladies, 

LW - yes defo 2DPO! FXed you caught that eggy!! 

Bonnie - you arent out yet hun. I would say wait a few more days before testing again. 

Was out last night for dinner and then researching buggys with DF last night. Have sine been offered SIL one buggy - Britax B-smart!! Not a cheap one either!! 
So have to see if it fits in the boot of my car and how easy it is to use. Might pop round there over the next few weekends to try it out. 
Got the Kent baby and toddler show this weekend that we are going to! looking forward to getting out and doing more research.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well af is due tomorrow so we shall see right?

Gosh buggies! (we call them strollers here). I haven't a clue about what's what with them these days! I'll be doing tons of research on everything. Car seats, strollers, bottles, ect. It's all changed so much. And a baby show! How cool!


----------



## skweek35

This is just a small local baby show and expecting many locals to be there. I am hoping to go to the big baby show where all the national and chain stores will be with loads of discounted products and freebies!!! I love those shows!! 

FXed AF stays away for a few months


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi ladies I am back from Liverpool and I love my iPhone lol
Bonnie - any updates how you feeling?
Skweek - baby show sounds great we have a big one in London I hope I can go when pg lol so looks like I am 4dpo I can't believe I o so early we really were not having baby making sex but I am glad we were more relaxed and that I took ops early


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well I'm on cd1
My pretty chart lied to me-oh well I guess

Glad you had a nice time
iPhone is awesome!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey Ladies,

Sorry about AF Bonnie fxd for this month.

Well i spotted yesterday like a brown discharge all gone today more watery. Had tones of creamy discharge sine 2dpo that is was in the knikers/panties Sorry TMI.
Last few days my tems have been at the coverline and slightly under. I never get this in LP now I wonder if I O with these temps being so crazy this month ahhhhhh well BD still on the go now and then maybe I will do OPK tommorow just incase but not sure if I trust them now. I have the odd positive through the cycle. :shrug:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hey LW!
That could be IB and implantation dip!
Fx'd!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Been thinking of Kat a lot this last weekend. Hope she is enjoying her holiday. Is she back this week or next? 

Bonnie - :hugs: for AF showing up!! FXed you catch that eggy this month!! 

LW - looks like the dip could be IB. But is a bit early to say. Give it a week or 2 and see what happens. FXed it ends in BFP!! 

AFM - went to the babyshow but TBH I was a bit disappointed - was more aimed at parents with babies and toddlers. 
Really hoping I can get to one of the big shows - either Manchester at the end of Aug or London at the end of Oct. But thinking Manchester might be the better one to go to as the London one is really close to my due date. Dont know if I will be up to walking around that much that late in my pregnancy. 

Hope you are all well


----------



## Bonnie1990

Kat is back on the 30th
I am eager to hear how she has made out!

I am surprisingly not upset this month as usual and am ready for this cycle. 
Found an acupuncturist but I don't think I can get in until the day before ov so I'm not sure if its worth it or not?

June is when Gail said I will get my BFP-well here we are! 
Hoping for a fathers day present!


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie a fathers day pressie for your OH would be fab!!! 
I tried to get in for accupuncture a year ago but couldnt find a date that suited me! I heard that a week before OV is best but that is just what I've heard. Not sure how true it is. I would still give it a try. 
FXed for your June conception! And not just FXed but everything crossed!!! 

Cant wait to hear back from Kat. I'm eager to hear how her pregnancy is coming along.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Thanks ladies I hope it is ib but I will wait and see. Bonnie I hear acupuncture is good but most effective to get it on the build up to o.
Skweek I am also looking forward to Kats return. It will be great to hear all about her adventures.


----------



## Bonnie1990

he has just emailed me back and will be able to see me this friday evening! 
that will be almost a week prior to ov!

fx'd for you LW-it would be so nice to give Kat some good news from one of us when she returns!

I do miss heavenly though-hope she is well.....


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Just searched as to when last Heavenly was last on here - and looks like she was last online on 30th March. No sign of her since. Would be really good to hear from here again. 

Bonnie - thats great!! enjoy the accupuncture! FXed it does the trick.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yes I've seen the same on her profile. 
Think about her lots.


----------



## skweek35

I just hope that all is well with her. I remember her OH was waiting to hear if he got the london job. 
I hope all is well with her and OH.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi ladies,
I have had a wakadoo cycle temps at cover line early after O an early O and some spotting a few days ago. We shall wait and see. Yea I really miss heavenly too. Hope she is well. 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Just quick update now FF and I are not sure when I ov I have has 3 diff sets of opks this cycle I was waiting to see what my temps did before I added the data. Either way I am glad they are on the rise so I will wait between end of May and 4th June. If I am not I will be out for a cycle as db and I are travelling at the time but not together so we shall see.


----------



## skweek35

Yup I agree, wait and see what your temps do. FXed they continue to rise. 

Only a few more days till we hear from Kat again 

Hey Bonnie - how you doing, hun?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Crazy thought LW-with the late OPK's
Have you tried a HPT? OPK's can show pos when pg. :shrug:

I'm good. Gearing up for freak week and looking forward to my first fertilty acupuncture treatment tomorrow after work!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Thanks ladies you are super supportive I think I will wait it out like Skweek suggested.
Bonnier it did cross my mind but I have decided just to be patient and see what happens. If I cave I will let u know lol I want to at least wait till at due


----------



## Bonnie1990

You are too good!
I have no patience! Lol


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Bonnie, cant believe its almost freak week again for you. Feels like just the other day you were enjoy FW!! 
I really ought to look into acupuncture suring pregnancy. I would love to get a session or 2. I hear it is soooo relaxing! I hope you enjoy it and FXed it does the trick for you! 

LW - you really are a better person then I am. I would be counting down the days till 10DPO just so I could test!!! 

AFM - just 1 week and 1 day till school holidays! But only have a week off - if you can call it that! with the 2 bank holidays its really only 3 days off! Cheated I tell you! 
Most of the bank holidays are in school holidays so dont get the full effect of them!! Boohoo!! :haha: 
Then its a 7 weeks term before we are off for 5 weeks, Then I'm back at work for 5 weeks then off on Mat leave for 39 weeks! Then work for 1 1/2 weeks then off for another 5 weeks! Think I have it worked to a fine art! :haha:


----------



## Bonnie1990

39 week maternity leave!! 

The standard in here is 8 weeks for vaginal and 12 for c-section!

Although what is so awesome for me this time around is that I get to be a sahm! No going back to work for me for a while! I will also work on finishing up school faster! So come on beanie!!! Mama wants to come home!


----------



## skweek35

Is that Mat leave full pay? 
Our mat leave has a sliding scale of pay. For the first 4 weeks its full pay, 2 week 90% pay, 3 months statutory maternity pay and 1/2 my salary pay and a further 3 months of just Stat Mat pay. We are allowed to take up to a full year off, but after the 39 weeks there is no pay. So I will be going back to work then. I will be going back to work for about a week and a half. If I didnt then I wouldnt get paid for my summer holidays! 
Cheeky I know but lots of teachers do that! 

:wohoo: YAY YAY :wohoo: Its FRIDAY!!!! The sun is out and its going to be a gorgeous day!! 

Have a lovely Friday ladies!


----------



## Lotus Womb

The sun is beautiful and hot this morning* My friend in Miami got 12 weeks off when she has her daughter. She had a caesarean. I thought what is that about I thought it was the same as the U.K* My DB from Mia another reason I am happy to stay in London for now is that we get more holiday* However the sunshine is calling so who knows. 
Bonnie enjoy freak week and catch that eggy


----------



## Bonnie1990

You can collect disability after using your sick leave. I think it is a three week wait. Then it's around 60% of your pay. If your company is large enough and you have been there over a year you can take an additional 3 months without paid but your position is protected. That's it. 

We have a wedding to go to tomorrow. It is supposed to be nice weather so I am looking forward to it. DB not so much lol

And it's a 3day weekend for the memorial day holiday here! Yeah!


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 
What a lovely day it is here in sunny UK!!! and for once I can say that without being sarcastic! :haha: 

Bonnie - Lucky you to have a 3 day weekend! Hope the weather holds out nicely for the wedding 
Freak week - rain down your blessing and dust!! 

LW - Hope you are making the most of this glorious weather! 

I'm hoping to get out for a walk in a country park. I also have a ton of work to wade through before the end of the weekend! then a week till we have a week off!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey ladies, yes the weather has been glorious since wednesday and today I have been in the park and relaxing just got home. It is so nice when the weather is good. Only issue is that from last night I either have hayfever or a cold. Not really getting Itchy eyes usually get in July August time so I think it's the nasty cold that has been doing the rounds at work. At least I was not on my mini trip. So not sure how accurate my temps will be going fwd but I usually get over colds in 2 or 3 days so won't effect me too much. Hope you both have a great weekend.


----------



## bbear690

Hi ladies xx hope you all well. Not been on much this month as wanted to take a break from symptom spotting amd thinking about ttc 



And guess what it worked :):) BfP today 3 weeks 4 days :)

So happy


----------



## skweek35

bbear690 said:


> Hi ladies xx hope you all well. Not been on much this month as wanted to take a break from symptom spotting amd thinking about ttc
> 
> 
> 
> And guess what it worked :):) BfP today 3 weeks 4 days :)
> 
> So happy

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: 
:happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 
CONGRATS bbear!!!
:happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:​LW and Bonnie you are next girls!! 
Bbear - time to get the knocked up siggie!!


----------



## bbear690

Thanks Hun x xxx 


What's the code for the pg nun xxx


----------



## skweek35

Hope this link works 

IMG]https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/NaughtyNunKnockedUpV3.png[/IMG 

Just need to add the square brackets to the beginning and end


----------



## Bonnie1990

OMG bbear!!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

How flipping AWESOME!!!!!!!!

ok LW-----its time for us to bring up the rear!!!

At least we have some good news for Kat when she returns!!!!!!!!


----------



## skweek35

Yup we sure have good news for Kat. Speaking of her, she should be back any day now!! Have missed her! 

Bonnie - Not long till you OV!! Enjoy freak week! 

LW - Hope you are making the most of this glorious weather. 

AFM - Been stuck at home so far today - working and watching F1 with DF. Do enjoy the F1. 
Hoping to get out for a walk as soon as this if finished! Just dont know what I'm going to wear as I only have work and winter clothes that fit me at the mo!! Well either that or maxi dresses - dont think they will fit in at a country park! This could be interesting


----------



## bbear690

I am so happy xxx took another test just to make sure today lol


Hope all you girls are well skweek can't believe you are 16 weeks already!


Can't wait to have a scan and see that it's all for real


----------



## Bonnie1990

haha-yes freak week is upon us! Due to ov on thursday so it began last night :haha:

we went to a wedding yesterday and were going to go canoing this morning but decided not to. we are going to be generally lazy today i think...well except for the loads of reading i have for class to do---must get my ass of bnb and facebook! :rofl:

enjoy your walk-would like its time for some shopping! check the thrift stores for some second hand items that you can just plod around in for a while!


----------



## Bonnie1990

bbear-we want to see the lines!!!!

i need to live vicariously though you!


----------



## skweek35

I know - I still have to pinch myself sometimes. Most days I dont feel preggers though - which in some way is great! Just waiting for my bump to start showing!! but think that will be sometime as I am a bit over weight. 

Are you getting an early scan or waiting for the 12 week scan?


----------



## bbear690

Not sure, phoning gp tomorrow to see when I need to see midwife 

q
Will post my line pic when I get on computer as on iPad at the moment.


Looked into private early scan and it's £99 eeeek so unless I can get them to do a dating one I will have to wait til 12 weeks which is ages away :(


----------



## skweek35

£99 - that is expensive. Look into the places that do 3d/4d scans. Sometimes they have specials and/or packages where they do an early scan and a 3d/4d scan later on. 

I'm now waiting for my 20 week scan - seems like ages still - still dont have a date! 
16 week MW appointment this week 
Oh I dont think I said that I managed to get my hands on a doppler this week and finally got to hear my babies heartbeat!! Was really relieved to hear it. I used it again yesterday so DF could hear it too.


----------



## Bonnie1990

aww heartbeat! yes im totally jealous!


----------



## Lotus Womb

bbear690 said:


> Hi ladies xx hope you all well. Not been on much this month as wanted to take a break from symptom spotting amd thinking about ttc
> 
> 
> 
> And guess what it worked :):) BfP today 3 weeks 4 days :)
> 
> So happy


OMG BBear thats is great news congratulations :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Such good news and so very happy for you, any Symtoms to share??
Yes Bonnie we have to get moving and join the fun and hapyness lol!!

Today My mum and I went to the Farmers Market in Brixton it was nice just to hang out with her and enjot the sunshine. Grab my Fav bits. i also had a great Tai Chi class in the morning.
Feeling relaxed. 
Cold is much better today.
Looking forward to Kats return too. You ladies are Awesome!!! :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Well had a lovely afternoon with DF!!! Landed up watching F1 with him. Then went for a country park walk! that was funny at times! I was wearing a shortish summer dress. When people werent anywhere to be seen or heard and he was behind me, he would invaribly attempt to lift the back of my dress! :haha: 
We then landed up at a pub for dinner. 
He then treated me to ice cream as the van arrived as we arrived home. Mint cone was lovely!! 
Loved up is all I can say!! :blush:


----------



## bbear690

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i194/bbear690/Photoon29-05-2012at1113.jpg


----------



## skweek35

Bbear - there is no mistaking if that is a positive test! Yay!!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Congratulation BBear what a great line.
So any symtoms for you? This is so exciting and we have a BFP for Kat's return.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yes bbear! It's a wonderful line!

Still time for another before Kat returns and LW your chart is looking Great! When do you test?


----------



## Lotus Womb

Bonnie1990 said:


> Yes bbear! It's a wonderful line!
> 
> Still time for another before Kat returns and LW your chart is looking Great! When do you test?

Well I thinking if I get to 18 high temps it will be Saturday. That way if I owed late I will be 11/12 DPO. 
I really have know clue when I o'd at this point, been a crazy cycle :wacko: :shrug:


----------



## bbear690

I have been sick once but mostly I just feel really tired :/ been falling asleep but about 8 


And also feel like I have a cold and spots on my face :/


----------



## skweek35

bbear690 said:


> I have been sick once but mostly I just feel really tired :/ been falling asleep but about 8
> 
> 
> And also feel like I have a cold and spots on my face :/

I was also only sick once! Thankfully 

as for the tiredness - I thought I was just seeing the light at the end of the tunnel and not feeling the need to sleep from 8pm, when it all returned 3 days ago! I'm just constantly tired - still! I fell asleep infront of the tellie before 8pm last night - I'm now beyond caring what people think if I am yawning all day long! 

oh and lets not go to the spots all over my chest, back AND face! Teenage skin has returned! 

Any other symptoms? 
oh the bloating - ja need I say any more? 

There is nothing that says I'm pregnany more than constipation!! 

But I must admit - I love being pregnant! although many would never say I do!


----------



## Bonnie1990

So excited for Kats return!


----------



## skweek35

Yay - Will have to wait till tomorrow to hear from Kat! yay 
FXed all is well with her little bubba! 

Hey Bonnie - Your chart is looking good! FXed you OV in the next few days! I say grab OH quick and get BDing! :haha: Have fun for me - I seem to have no energy these days for such fun!! 

LW - OMG - when are you planning on testing! your chart looks fab!! FXed you get your BFP soon! 

Looking forward to my MW appointment tomorrow. 
I did land up at the doctors this afternoon. Turns out I have an infected hair folicle or sweat gland in my armpit! It is really sore, red and swollen. So on antibiotics for the next week - this could be interesting as I need to take the tablets on an empty stomach - thats easier said than done right now seeing that I have days when I am constantly hungry and therefore constantly eating! 

Hope you are all well.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yes going to check OPK again in a bit. Expecting a positive today or tomorrow-should ov tomorrow or Friday the latest. Bd and tonight and the next few nights! DB has been very cooperative so far! :haha: and te kids have not been an issue either. (Friday will be a bit of a challenge-grabbing a quick one as soon as I get home and before they arrive!:rofl:)

I am going to try my hardest not to ss and over analyze. It's gets me no where except crazy! 

LW's chart looks Great....but I can say its not all in the chart after last month for
me but fx'd still crossed!

Sorry about the infection. That's sure a nussience! But luckily an easy fix.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Glad you got your BD all worked out Bonnie. You can only try not to obsess. I have been ok till now as I really don't know when I O so I am justs going to give my self the longest possible time from temps rising again. Up unti this week I have been very relaxed. Which has been nice for DB and I.

BBear glad you only had 1 spell of sickness and just feeling tiried is very normal I have heard. Interesting that in 2 week wait we have every symtom and when ladys get BFP only a few. I know people who have none they have great pregnancy's.

Skweek hope you get all better soon. Sounds like nasty one. I know what you mean about food I love to eat now. Who knows what I would be like when PG.

Bonnie your right about not getting my hopes up. I could still be only 8dpo or someting my temps stay up to at least 11/12 but I can still hope a little. Just not too much. Well I thought I would start with my cheap test saturday if nothing monday if no AF. I feel out of control this cycle cause I just don't know my exact ov :shrug: :shrug: :shrug:

Looking forward to catching up with Kat too!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Idk-I'm starting to get worried. It is am of cd 13 and OPK is just getting fainter.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Don't worry looks like it may be soon. Try again when you get home lh surge tends to be from 11 am till 7 or 8 in evening so worth re testing. Best of luck and keep BD


----------



## Bonnie1990

I have been testing 3x day. It was darker on cd10 lol


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
Thanks for missing me! 

Congrats BBear!!!! How wonderful!!!! Waiting 12 weeks for a scan would be so challenging. I will have my 4th scan tomorrow morning.

Bonnie and LW,
I have high hopes for you both. 

Bonnie,
Didn't the psychic say June? Or was it July? Either is around the corner.

Skweek,
So happy things are going great and your maternity leave situation is way better than in the states.

I am happy to report that this pregnancy seems to be sticking. I had mild MS, no vomitting, until after week 10. My boobs have gone up a size and I have a small bump. I pray that all goes well during my scan.

My trip was 80% wonderful and 20% horrible. I don't think I have ever been so angry with DH as I have in the last 2-3 weeks, post cruise. He was truly imcompetant during the winging it portion of the trip and failed to follow through on numerous things. I am disappointed in him and screamed at him several times during our trip and again last night. Being 3 months pregnant, I feel scared when he behaves in ways that feel so sloppy and irresponsible.

I need to decompress after my long trip away. We wound up traveling to 10 countries in May. The good news is that all the travel did keep my mind off worrying so much about the baby. The PIO shots seem to be doing the trick. 

I am so happy to come back to happy news and can't wait to get more happy news from LW and Bonnie!!!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Bonnie that is crazy lol but I can't really comment as my opk's have been pure madness this cycle. The only thing I can think of is concentration of urine not drinking too much a few hours before test. I am sure you are on that.

Yea Kat glad your back with us. Sorry to hear about the drama with DH :hugs: with the hormones and all must have been tough. 

I am so glad you got to focus on travel and all is well with your little one.

Yes Just Bonnie and I to go now we are being hopeful but not too hopeful lol!

I know it will happen soon for us too x


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh Kat! 
So happy to have you back and so happy that you have a bump!
I hope you can sort things out in regards to your travel problems. I can't imagine being away for that long of a time! Travel is stressful. And yes I hate to say add hormones and it's a rough mix! 

AFM-yes Gail said a June BFP so this is that cycle. I do drink a lot so dilution could be an issue. I am going to try and not have much this evening and try again tonight. Barely a line now at 3 :shrug: but I have ewcm so I hope at least something is brewing. 

I am so happy we had at least one BFP for Kats return. It's up to LW and I...and of course heavenly if she returns :-(


----------



## KatM

Bonnie,
I would go by the EWCM. I don't get this much at all, but my Dr. HATES OPKs and swares by EWCM. FXed for you girl. Just make sure you BD at least every other day for the entire week and you should be covered.

This is a lucky thread, so I have full faith your BFP is coming!


----------



## skweek35

:wohoo: Kat's back! :wohoo: 
So glad you are back Kat! :hugs: sometimes men can be sooo insensitive at times! But glad you are home safely and now baring a bump! 
I too have popped out in the last week! And am now struggling to find clothes that fit over, or under, my bump. 

Bonnie - FXed you get that seemingly elusive +OPK soon. 

Bbear - have you got any dates through for MW or scans yet? 

LW - are you going to test this weekend or are you waiting a bit longer before testing? 

I am still struggling with the pain under my arm. Seems like the antibiotics are taking longer to have effect than I anticipated. There are now 2 bumps under my arm. Contemplating paracetemols - which I am really not keen on as I'm already on antib's! Dont want to put too many chemicals in my body! 

Saw the MW today! All is really well with baby. Heartbeat is about 135. MW says the slower HB's are usually girls so she thinks I'm having a girl! Will just have to wait and see what is revealed at our next scan. Should be getting the scan date through in the next few days. 
Yay - school holidays start tomorrow!! But unfortunately only a week off this time round


----------



## bbear690

Got my first mw appointment for the 18th June, feels like forever away lol
Hoping to get a scan at 8 weeks but think I might have to wait til 12 here :(

Got a week off work now as its half term so really looking forward to not having to wake up at silly oclock to get the kids ready for school :):)


Finally slept last night from about 10:30 til 7 yay :)



Kat glad you are back xxx 

Skweek best you get some maternity clothes lol, next have s little offers bit on there site, I just ordered a winter coat for £25 and some jeans :)


I didnt get and Ewcm last cycle and I was checking nearly every day :/


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
Thank you for all the warm welcome backs.

I am happy to report that I just had my scan and all looks great!!! I heard the HB at 161 BPM and we saw our little, sticky bean moving all around. The Dr. says everything looks perfect. 

I have decided to skip all testing since I won't terminate no matter what at this point, just a personal choice.

On a side note, I managed to lose 2 lbs with 1 more week of 1st trimester to go. I was shocked to see this since I was eating lots of goodies on vacation and cut out almost all of my exercise routine. I am so happy the baby is doing good.

Skweek,
Sorry you are suffering with infections. That sucks.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh Kat that's such wonderful news!
Do you have a scan pic to share!
Are you still doing progesterone?


----------



## KatM

Bonnie1990 said:


> Oh Kat that's such wonderful news!
> Do you have a scan pic to share!
> Are you still doing progesterone?

Hey Hon,
When DH comes home I will have him scan in a photo. The baby was moving so much that the photos are not great. I will be doing the progesterone the entire pregnancy. Ouch!

How are your OPKs and EWCM doing?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ouch to shots but if it's working it's temporary and worth it!

I just took my afternoon OPK and yeah it is almost positive. Almost close enough to call it. I just don't know if I'm ov late this time or if I'm a day off. 

Well we bd on sat/mon/wed/thurs. taking tonight off and will sat & sun so I am happy. It is the best we have had timing wise do far so I'm keeping fx'd! DB has been great up until today saying genus tired and I am too! 
I just pray Gail was right and this is our month!

I am doing the June testing thread and we already have two BFP!

And now bbear!


----------



## KatM

FXed for you Hon!!!

Sounds like you two have been very busy. Are you doing the hips up thing afterwards? It couldn't hurt. I pray, pray, pray that this is the month! We will find out shortly. 

Definitely catch the next few days and then an extra time on Tuesday just in case. I conceived after what I thought was my fertile window. I O'd very late the month we conceived and was not OPKing. I only know from the baby's development. Luckily we just happened to have sex around that period of time, not when I though I was Oing. 

I can't wait for you BFP!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

I have been using softcups and legs up on the wall!

I can't wait either! :baby:

LW-how are you holding up?


----------



## KatM




----------



## Bonnie1990

That is amazing!

I got a cb digi OPK and got a smiley! Weird though the line was lighter.... Oh well!


----------



## KatM

Yay...get to bed!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Haha-tomorrow


----------



## Lotus Womb

Yea Bonnie you have had a great week BD and more in store for tonight.

Kat awww love the scan pic it is so exciting. I love the scan pics ladies thank you for sharing.

AFM- well if my Ov was early I am 18dpo if I Ov late I am 11 dpo so I really battled with myself to test today and chickened out till monday I only have cheap test so will go by Frer if needed. Officially freaking out.


----------



## Bonnie1990

I don't know how you can stand it!
Temps are good though!


Well must have ov during the night. Opk again before inwent to bed and it was a strong positive. Temp shot up. Will bd hopefully early day today for one last hoorahh. TWW here you are! :dohh:


----------



## Lotus Womb

I know I know I just thought if my ov was late monday will be the date. I figured couple more days won't make any difference. Holiday weekend for us in the U.k Queens Diamond Juberlee so I am off of work till Wednesday. Yea lol!!

On another thread there was someone who did not get BFP till 6 weeks pg. She booked an appoinmten with the Dr the day before her appointment she had a spare test around so have it a try and got a strong positive. I am waiting a few more days if I can lol :blush::wacko:

Thats right Bonnie get it in and TWW will start yea. This is a lucky thread so lots of positive energy for us both. :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wobbles

Please remove all signatures 'naughty nuns' by Monday UK time please.

We have received a complaint to which we have taken very serious.


> Antisocial, discriminatory or offensive messages and quotes (intended or otherwise) aimed at the community at large, certain demographics (including parenting styles) or specific members, are not permitted.

I understand this was more than likely unintentionally offensive but it is.

I assume this is the group thread where all those with the offending signature use.


----------



## skweek35

Wobbles said:


> Please remove all signatures 'naughty nuns' by Monday UK time please.
> 
> We have received a complaint to which we have taken very serious.
> 
> 
> Antisocial, discriminatory or offensive messages and quotes (intended or otherwise) aimed at the community at large, certain demographics (including parenting styles) or specific members, are not permitted.
> 
> I understand this was more than likely unintentionally offensive but it is.
> 
> I assume this is the group thread where all those with the offending signature use.Click to expand...

So sorry Wobbles - Yes the name was never met to be offensive! I have removed that part of my signature. 
Sorry to anyone we offended!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Boohoo to having to remove our naughty nun! Will think about something else that might be a bit safer to use then. 

LW - your temps sure are looking good!! FXed for your BFP this month! You are such a strong person. I would have stocked up on cheapies and be testing every morning till I got the BFP or till the witch arrived. hehe 

Bonnie - I am sure the softcups helped to get my BFP! evey little bit helps! 
FXed you too get your BFP this month. 

Kat - that scan is just sooo cute! Looks like a lovely brain developing there too! Great to see you are progressing so well! 
:hugs: to becoming a pincushion for this pregnancy - but it will be worth it in the long run!! 

AFM - landed up sleeping most of yesterday evening away on the couch as I was not feeling well at all!! I think I had a mango that didnt agree with my tummy! so was in bed and alseep by 10pm last night feeling rather sorry for myself! Feeling much better today though. Also called NHS Direct as I now have 2 lumps under my right arm. The nurse said to give the antib's another 24 - 48 hours to work. If no improvements bu Monday afternoon I should try seeing my doc's on Wednesday morning. So will wait a few more days and see how things are. 

Hope you are all well and enjoying the long weekend!


----------



## Wobbles

Thank you for understanding :D


----------



## Lotus Womb

I had a feeling there would be a complaint about the naughty nun signature especially with other threads and other people being Christian or generally seeing it as offensive. Admin understands it was not meant to cause offence but all the same we have to understand others beliefs and how they would look or feel about it.

Anyways Skweek I hope you get better soon. We are much more prone to nasty things popping up when we are pregnant. Get well soon.
Yep it is getting harder to resist a test a big test of my will power. I just don't want to test too soon lol. As soon as I start my cheap test I will every day till there is news.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yes me too. When I really started jumping around in forums is when I decided to remove it-


----------



## bbear690

Removed :)


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

I've been thinking of making a new blinkie for us. 
Here is a link to my photobucket account with some lovebug pics we could use. 

https://s522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/BnB blinkies/ 

Let me know if you would like me to do this and which bug you like best.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Requires a guest password


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie1990 said:


> Requires a guest password

Oops - that might be cause I have all my albums as private. Will change that one and see if it works

https://s522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/BnB blinkies/ 

Does that work now?


----------



## Bonnie1990

I think the last one is cute


----------



## skweek35

Teehee - I also really like the last one! he is just seriously cute!!! 
Was thinking of using the words - 'Barry's Love Bugs' 
What do you think?


----------



## KatM

LW, 
FXed for you Hon. Signs are looking good. I don't know how to read a chart, but I am shocked at your will power. Yes, a FRER sounds like a good idea.

Bonnie,
Yay for the 2WW. I hope you got in one last BD. Let's hope the psychic was right. 

I am so excited for you both. I pray it is both of your months.

Skweek,
I like all of the new signatures. I have to admit I was shocked that people complained about the old signature. I guess I am not religious and can't imagine getting riled up about something so silly.


----------



## bbear690

Praying hard for lw and Bonnie to get their BfPs this month :):)


I like the last bug too :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Not yet. He's being a butthead. Two clear opportunities he has blown off for a quicky. I knew this would happen :growlmad::grr: still loads watery/ewcm


----------



## skweek35

I will ask DF to help with the new signature for us. Will use the last piccie in that line up then. 

Will see if we can do that sometime over the next day or so. Will share link as soon as we get it done 

Was thinking about the words, either - 

'Barry's Love Bugs' or 'Team Love Bugs' 

Which one? Or any other offers?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Team love bugs!


----------



## skweek35

DF is busy with the new siggie. I made a suggestion and got told to leave him alone till its done! oooh! So will leave him to get it done before I look again! teehee 
Love this man at work! He is sooo cute and such a perfectionist! Love it! 
Yup this man is hard at work and cant multi-task!(listen to suggestions and work!) haha


----------



## skweek35

Here we go ladies 
Do we approve of the mans work? 
{IMG]https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/TeamLovebugs.jpg[/IMG} 

Just need to replace the curly bracket for square brackets


----------



## bbear690

Thanks to your dh :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Omg it is Soooo freaking cute!!!!!


----------



## KatM

Thanks Skweek!!! And your DF!!!

Bonnie,
DB better get his act together.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Thanks again to both mr & mrs Squeek! 

Guess I'm settling for the two days before ov. Gonna have to do! Babies have been made on less before!


----------



## KatM

How about tomorrow? Don't you usually O 24-28hrs after a positive OPK? That would mean tomorrow would still be a good day to BD.


----------



## bbear690

Jump on him today Hun xx


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey Ladies,

Loving the new Sig Skweek lol I would have chosen this pic ad team love bugs had I been online hee hee.

Kat - I would like to think it was will power alone. However just me trying to wait till the last possible minute my temps should be up and tommorow is that day. In a normal cycle I would of waited till friday but I dont think I can bare it any longer. 

Bonnie - There is always today it really can't hurt to try. 

ok ladies lets hope Bonnie and I will be joining you in June. I am staying surprisingly balanced as I know it still could go either way. Off to buy my Frer today.


----------



## bbear690

Ooooh how exciting lw :):)


I used the superdrug tests they are 4.99 and got a line at 3 weeks 3 days :)


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies! 
I'm loving the lovebugs all over this thread!! Even if I have to say it - my man is good at these sort of things! Just got to love my man!! 

Bonnie - I say jump that man of your one more time!! 

LW - anxiously awaiting your test results!! 

Bbear - I think I also got a +'ve on a FRER as early as that. Just got to love the FRER's!! 

I'm sorry ladies - but here comes a long story I just have to share with you. Will try to keep it as shirt as possible. 
My mom invited her best friend(Linda) and her hubby (Cedric) to my wedding next year. (They live in Cape Town, South Africa) Cedric just had a full knee replacement about 2 weeks ago and had an allergic reaction to some of the meds he was given. As a result he was found unconscious the following morning and rushed to ICU where he was kept for 3 days. To cut a long story short he is now much better and home! 
As a result of his stay in ICU is has been told he may not fly for the next year - which means he wont be able to make it out for my wedding. 
My mom was not happy about this. 
(CUE suspence music) 
Linda and Cedric's eldest daughter (Mandy) emailed me last night to say that Cedric is determined that Linda will still be coming out for the wedding - but my mother is not to know (I'm soooo excited) So it will be up to me and Mandy to get her and her mother here without my mother knowing! 
I'm sure I can keep that sort of secret for 10 months! My mother is going to be beside herself when Linda is standing on her doorstep next April! 
I cant wait for this now!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

i plan on a jump tonight when the kids are gone.
i thought i ovd on friday as temp rose sat but temp was back down this am....idk what is going on but it cant hurt


oh LW fx'd and everything else possible (excpet legs:haha) is crossed for you! i cant believe how strong you are!

sqweek-i hope your friend can make it safely! thats a big secret to keep for so long!

kat-are you getting settled back at home?


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey ladies

Skweek it will be well worth the surprise so shhhhh keep that secret lol!
Bonnie just keep bd who knows what these bodies are up to

Went to superdrug and they are having a buy one get one free of their own brand pregnancy test and Frer but not the clear blues which I thought was interesting. Cb well advertised and maybe people don't really know about blue dye test like tcc'ers. Anyway there was not much only 3 single pack and 1 double pack of frer so I grabbed both singles and only had to pay for 1. If you know anyone u.k need to stock up tell them to get to Superdrug asap


----------



## Bonnie1990

so are you testing today or tomorrow?


----------



## Bonnie1990

BTW-i have someone already ask about "team love bugs":thumbup:


----------



## Lotus Womb

I will test tommorow all being well


----------



## bbear690

Really hope tomorrow brings you great news :)


----------



## KatM

LW,
Fingers and toes crossed for you. Eagerly waiting a status update. I pray this is your month!

Bonnie,
I don't know anything about temps, but one more BD is definitely on the agenda.

Skweek,
That is so exciting!!! Surprises can be so much fun. Thank goodness your mom's friend's hubby is okay. May I ask, why have you both been planning the wedding for so long? Is it going to be a huge affair? I am abnormal as DH planned our entire wedding in 2 months.

BBear,
Any new updates?

AFM,
We are moving out of our home on Wednesday since it is closing on Friday. We recieved and accepted an offer the 1st day we went on Holiday. It is kind of stressful having to pack up our lovely home and downsize to an apt, but it is one step closer of my ultimate dream of moving back to SoCal. I LOVE my Dr here and that is one of the main reasons we are staying here till the baby is born. DH is going to apply to his dream job in SoCal and if he gets that we will be moving ASAP and I will just have to find a new Dr. I miss Cali so much and can't wait to move back to the beach. Austin is nice, but not for me.

On a side note: Has anyone ever heard from or found out what happened to Heavenly?


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi ladies,
BFN today so I am not feeling hopeful even with temps up. This is why I hate testing and glad I did not earlier. I must of ov late so due today. I will just wait it out. Thanks for your support.


----------



## bbear690

It's not over til Af arrives lw xxxx big hugs :)


----------



## skweek35

Morning Team Lovebugs!! 
Hope you are all welll. 
I think I will start with the bump pics today. But still need to take one. DF did comment the other night that I finally look pregnant! YAY!! 



Bonnie1990 said:


> BTW-i have someone already ask about "team love bugs":thumbup:

Sorry for being all nosey - what were they asking about? Did they like the blinkie? hehe 



Lotus Womb said:


> Hi ladies,
> BFN today so I am not feeling hopeful even with temps up. This is why I hate testing and glad I did not earlier. I must of ov late so due today. I will just wait it out. Thanks for your support.

I dont think you have anything to worry about. I think your temps are looking great! My advice is to wait a few more days then test again. If no AF by next week see your doc. 

Kat - Boohoo to having to pack and move to another appartment! FXed DH gets that dream job!! 
I did go searching for Heavenly a few weeks back and she hasnt been on here since March. No signs of her since then unless she has been lurking. Would be really nice to have her pop in again - even if it is just to let us know she is still alive and well. 
Our wedding - I have so many friends and family who want to come out for the wedding and had to time it so my teacher friends could join us too from SA. The only time of year that our school holidays co-incide is Easter and Christmas and I really dont want a winter wedding so Easter it was. Next Easter was the only time most venues were available at the earliest for us to book. I would have liked to have had it sooner but I really want my friends and family to join us. This way we also have time to save up and pay for the wedding ourselves.

Bbear - how did your OB appointment go? When do you get your blood results back?


----------



## bbear690

I have loads of people on the feb 2013 thread saying they love the love but sig lol :) 

They can't have it thought mwhahahahaahahaha


----------



## bbear690

I haven't got an appointment til the 18th :( doctor just took my word for it over the phone that I was pg asnt booked me straight in with midwife


----------



## skweek35

I would say they are welcome to join us, then they too can get the siggie!! teehee


----------



## skweek35

2 weeks till your first MW appointment - brings a whole new meaning to the TWW! hehe 
Those 2 weeks will fly by hun! 
My docs were also happy to take my word but I insisted on seeing my doc saying I needed to see her about something else too. Heehee Sneaky I know - where theres a will theres a way!!


----------



## bbear690

Hoping it will go quick, off work for a week now as its half term do got lots of things planned to do with the kids :):) we are off to the seafront today for jubilee celebrations so that should be fun although nearly just made myself sick making potatoe and egg salad hahaha


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hugs LW-

S-I think they just thought it was cute.
Sounds like a massive wedding!

Bbear-haha to another TWW! 

Kat-moving sucks!

AFM-3dpo


----------



## skweek35

YAY YAY for school holidays - time for me to catch up on planningn and marking and assessments and start the end of year school reports - How I hate this time of year! 

but at least this last term is shorter than usual. Only 6 weeks this year! :wohoo: then off for another 6 weeks, then work for 5 weeks then off for 39 weeks! I think I have this all sorted!! Oh then back to work for 8 working days then off for another 6 weeks!! Sorted!! :haha:


----------



## skweek35

I was trying to keep the wedding small but every time I talk to my mother she has invited someone else to the wedding!! 
I was really hoping to have about 40 to the wedding breakfast then 100+ to the evening reception. But looks more like 60 to the breakfast with 120+ to the evening reception! 
HELP!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Stopping to peek for LW temp. Nothing added yet today. 
Hope your hanging in ok!! :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Hi Bonnie, 
Yup nothing from LW yet, but your temps are looking good too!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well im not sure how accurate it is today. Woke and had to pee. Sat up and saw the clock-20 min early so I immediately flopped back down and took it. Also it was cool last night and I had my comforter instead of light blanket I have been using. :shrug: oh well 

Last month really showed me not to rely on a "good" chart.


----------



## skweek35

Will keep everything crossed that this is your lucky month like Gail predicted!


----------



## Bonnie1990

I sure hope so!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
Things are a bit hectic here with my upcoming move. Just a quick hello.

LW, please keep us updated.

Bonnie,
Did you get to sneak in an extra BD session? If not, the spermy should still be good.

skweek,
wow, it sounds like you are having quite the wedding. how exciting! and your little one should be there already.

BBear,
When is your 1st scan?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yes we did-but it was beyond the window-but I didn't tell him that :haha:
Got the two days before ov in. It's going to have to make due. 

How are you feeling? Hopefully your not overdoing it in the move?


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Kat - yes looks like the wedding is going to be a bit bigger than we originally wanted but with all the people who will be sharing the day, it will make the day even better! 
Hope all the packing and moving goes well. Have you got an official date for the big move yet? 

Bonnie - FXed those spermy were tucked up safe and sound just waiting for your eggy! 
Now to let nature takes its course and do the rest.


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
I am moving TOMORROW!!! My In-laws came over to help us pack up. I wound up breaking down to my MIL about how disappointed I was in DH during the last half of our trip. She was very supportive and chalks it up to him being a man (asshole) and me being hormonal. Both are true as I am usually a firey, but now I am weepy and very short fused.

DH is doing most of the packing as I just wanted to hire packers. I don't have that much stuff since I am NOT a packrat like DH is. Plus I just moved to Austin from LA 2.5yrs ago and released most of my things when I moved from LA.

All in all, the move is causing me some anxiety. We are definitely down-sizing, but I know in the long run this is 1 step closer to returning to SoCal.

Skweek,
I think your wedding sounds so lovely and I am jealous you have so many friends! I only had 6 people travel out of state to attend my wedding. You must do a much better job keeing your long-distance friendships alive. How's your baby bump? Mine is getting a bit bigger. My in-laws noticed it. It's still very small, but my tummy is usually super flat and now it is a pooch. DH loves it. Oh, and my boobs went up a whole size at least.... how about yours.

Bonnie,
2 days before should be good and increase your chance of having a girl.... though I know gail said boy. 

I hope LW didn't get AF, since we got no update =(.


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh Kat! just a few days to pack and move! Hope you are finding enough time to rest up. Hope your OH is pulling his weight more now that his mom has given him a talking to! 
Hope the move goes well and things between you and OH improve from here on 

LW - any updates on your side? 

Bonnie - How are things on your side? 

Bbear - how are you feeling these days. Hope MS hasnt reared its ugly head! 

AFM - I have a dentist appointment this morning. Not looking forward to it as I have been in a bit of pain recently when eating anything too cold or hot! After that - I have soo much school and house work to get through I dont know if I will be on here much over the next few days. 
Keep well


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi ladies,
Af came yestarday feeling very sad and I think I will be taking a two month break from tcc this month I will be away without DB in my fertile time I prob get back day after o to get 1 bd in he is away in July so maybe time for me just to take some time out. I have just had enough of opk temps it all just getting me down at the moment. Thank u all for your support but I may not be around much. Will def pop in to catch up and see you for your BFP Bonnie take care xx


----------



## bbear690

Big hugs lw xx

When I stopped trying i got my BfP, no temping, no Ov tests xx


----------



## skweek35

LW - I know exactly how you feel!! I too had been through months of OPK's and temping and decided enough was enough!! My fertility nurse also said to pack it all in and just go ala naturale!! 'Have fun and let nature take its course!'- were her words to me! 
So thermometer and OPK's were packed away and I totally lost track of days and dates! 
She said that very often using all those 'tools' was unconsciously putting more stress on ourselves than what we needed. 
I too think that a few months just to get to know your body is good, but then to pack it all away and let nature have fun! 


Bbear - how are you feeling? any pregger signs yet?


----------



## Bonnie1990

I saw your chart last night LW. Huge hugs. 
I understand how you feel. If I go to next month I think I will chuck it all too. 
Just count the days and go by that. 
Stupid ff changed my ov date this am so I have no idea what's what. :shrug:
I would have to track dates though because we Unfourtunetly don't bd enough :grr: to just let nature take over. So I will need to give a db a shove around the right time.


----------



## skweek35

I so feel for you ladies. I know what you are going through and how you feel! This journey can be sooo frustrating!! 

I'm so sorry if you dont want to see things like this right now but I'm bursting to share what I'm planning on putting together for DF for father day! 

https://www.laboursoflovebabygifts.co.uk/new-daddy-tool-belt-p-295.html 

I'm not buying from them but instead I'm putting on together myself. I already have most of the bits and bobs needed and have ordered the belt and booklet. Will need to buy the goggles and mask though but will do that on my shopping rounds on friday. Cant wait to put it all together now!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Thank you ladies you are wonderful friends
Bonnie best of luck ff such a pain but looks like you bd on o date so that's good. Best of luck.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Thanks LW 
We will miss you if you go away
But we understand te need for space too


----------



## Lotus Womb

I will miss u all too and I will def pop in. May we all we keep freak week in our hearts lol and I would suggest our pg ladies just have freak week anyway much love LW


----------



## skweek35

I'm always celebrating FW!! Lets just say DF is not complaining in that department! :blush: :haha:


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
Moved today and it sucked. DH more than pulled his weight. I did almost nothing, but sulk. It's such a huge change. Now we have upstairs neighbors we can hear. 

LW,
I'm so sorry this wasn't your month. Taking some time off sounds reasonable. 

Bonnie,
If you BD when you O, that would be great. Keep us posted. 

Skweek,
I'll look at your link when I'm not on my iPhone. MIL never talked to DH. I just vented to her. DH is trying. I'm more difficult than usual with my emotions. 

I'll check in tomorrow on my laptop.


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
It has been super quiet here. I have made it to 2nd trimester and want to share my tiny bump photos. I hope you all check in soon.

PS-I don't like our new living arrangement. I haven't slept well for 4 nights due to our neighbors. We might have to move again if this continues.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Beautiful!

Sorry about the neighbors. :grr:


----------



## KatM

Thanks Hon.
Update me soon =).


----------



## Bonnie1990

will do-not much to update now.....just tapping my fingers-lol


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Kat - love your bump! I have not taken any bump pics as yet but there is no more deniging I am pregnant with this baby bump!! I will have to start with my bump pics soon. 

Bonnie - your chart is looking good! 

Not much to report on this side besides the dreaded TWW here again - just under 2 weeks to my 20 weeks scan!! Yay yay! 
Still not feeling baby movement as yet but hoping I start feeling something in the next few days!


----------



## bbear690

Can't wait to see your 20 week scan skweek,


Loving the bump Kat :):)


Seeing mw on monday :) excited lol


Girls on my feb 2013 board wanna call us feb2013 love bugs :/ pinching our name lol


----------



## skweek35

I dont mind if they use our name but they are NOT allowed to steal our blinkie!! hehe I could have it copyrighted! hehe


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
Bonnie,
Keep us posted on your 2WW.

Skweek,
Please post a bump photo. I'm in the 2.5 WW till my next scan.
I've had a compliment on our signature too.

BBear,
I'm so excited for you. Keep us updated!


----------



## skweek35

Will see if I can get a bump pic in a mo. 

I do love our blinkie too, but DF has just said that if they want to steal it -I cant stop them! They just have to right click on the blinkie and get the link from properties. Boohoo


----------



## skweek35

Here comes the first of my bump pics for this pregnancy. Unfortunately I dont have an earlier bump pic. 
But here is todays - 19w 3d! 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/BnB%20blinkies/Bump1-1.jpg


----------



## bbear690

Aww amazing bump :):)


I've got bloat lol


----------



## Bonnie1990

Aww love the bumps!
No news for me.


----------



## skweek35

I do regret only starting with bump pics now as I dont have anything to compare that too now! 
So I would suggest take a bump pic now and keep a bump pic diary! That way you can really see the progress.


----------



## KatM

Bump pic looks great =).
Well, it's nice that you are starting now.


----------



## Bonnie1990

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=nKnfjdEPLJ0

You all have to watch this bump video-it is so cool!


----------



## KatM

Thanks for sharing Hon.


----------



## bbear690

Aww that's so cute xx made me cry


----------



## skweek35

That was sooo cute!!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
This is a selfish post, but I am SOOOOO LIVID. We got a call from a collection agency today. It turns out that DH's student lones have been delinquent for months!!!

I am livid at my father and mother in law. When my husband's brother passed away in the war, they recieved $700K due to insurance and a settlement. Out of this money, DH's brother TOLD them that he wanted to pay off my hubby's student loans if something ever happened to him. They promised to do so! They spent ALL of the money (it's all gone) and NEVER paid off his loans. I got so upset that I started feeling pain in my stomach and had to stop talking to DH and came here to vent instead. He is talking to his father on the phone right now.

His student loans would completely wipe out ALL of the money we made from the sale of our house. The money that was going to buy a new family car, move us to Cali and give us a good cushion while we settle in and be used towards a down payment on a new home. We can absolutely afford to pay off the student loans (and they are on payment system), but that isnt the point. The point is that they basically STOLE his money. Out of $700K, DH got almos zero dollars!!! What kind of parents are these! I even threatened (to DH only) to not allow them to see our child until we are paid back the money they basically stole. Plus, can you believe they were affecting DH's credit with all their delinquent bills. I HATE them right now!!! I feel like they are trash! Who steals their child's money? We work so hard to save and be smart and have already started thinking about our child's college education fund. They just squandered $700K and have nothing to show for it at all, but a failed business.

DH's parents had a mini-fortune in cash and it's all gone and they took his measly little share. If my sister passed, my parents would have given me the entire amt. They certainly would never have promised me a certain amt and then spent it and hid it from me for many months. My poor DH is soooooooo upset. I seriously HATE them. This is most likely going to drive a huge wedge in the family and they are going to wind up losing their only living son. I told DH to insist they sell their failing business. They can't make ends meet and are constantly selling off their car, gold, etc..... They made a bed and breakfast that is not profitable. They can sell the land. I am so pissed that DH worked so hard to pay our steep mortgage for 2.5 yrs and I worked hard on renovating our home from top to bottom and ALL of the profits will be eaten up by this "new" loan amt we just found out we owe. AAAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Kat-I'm sorry. I don't even know what to say. 
I wouldn't say anything yourself to them at this time. It sounds like you need some time to process all of this. You don't want to say anything that might cause strain between you and dh down the line. What a mess all around though. You know you can vent to us all you need. You must make you and the baby #1 right now. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## KatM

Thanks Hon. Your support means a lot. My mom also told me to stop bad mouthing his parents to him.... but it is too late. I ranted for like 5 hours about them yesterday. I don't need to say anything more today. I need to put the baby and me first. Thank you for listening hon. How much longer in the 2WW? Almost there right?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yes. Almost there. Today is either 11 or 13 dpo. Still bfn. Had acupuncture last night. Tap tap tap tap.......


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Kat - rant away all you need! We are here to listen and support you. I do agree with you that they were really selfish to have spent all that money! But now is the time to put you and baby 1st!! 

Bonnie - your charts are looking really good so far. FXed you get that BFP!!! 

AFM - well just spoken to a doc. I am really suffering with hayfever!! Itchy, watering eyes, itchy throat and chronic sneezing like I've never had before!! 
BOOHOO - he said all I can do is treat the symptoms. Use a steriod nasal spray and eye drops! NO antihystamines!!! BOOHOO 
I was greeted by DH with a - you really look ill tonight! Gee thanks!! 
Teaching today with this was not easy at times. I have sneezing fits that last about 10 minutes!! then comes the sinus! and this is just the start!! 
This could last 4 - 6 weeks! HELP!!! This is going to drive me crazy!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Sorry your so sick sqweek
My friend is being a surrogate. Preg with twins. Doc told her today she could take Allegra and she is so happy. Guess she has been misserable too.


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
Feel better. I had horrible hay fever before leaving on Holiday. Luckily, here, season is over and I did not come home to it. Booohhh for you.

Bonnie,
FXed for you Hon.


----------



## Bonnie1990

:witch:
:cry:


----------



## bbear690

:( so sorry Hun xx


----------



## skweek35

oh no Bonnie!! 
oh well onwards and upwards!! Just think about all the things that you can still enjoy: wine, all soft cheeses, pate's, etc, etc, 

:hugs:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi ladies, just wanted to quickly pop in have not had a good read of thread but will do when I am back from my holiday. Our 2nd day and it so very beautiful. I went on a day trip today and beach yeaterday. I am feeling much better about everything and we have been in NTNP mode which plan of June July with us both traveling.
Sorry Bonnie about AF on to the next cycle.
Take care guys I will pop back in soon xx


----------



## KatM

I am so sorry Bonnie =(.
What is your plan now? Remember that you had initiated the fertility tests months ago? Did anything come of that? Chlomid? It worked for my GF on her first round. Please keep us updated on your plans. Big Hug.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Hope you are all well! 
Just really busy with work at the mo. Got to hand in 22 children's school reports by Friday and just cant find the motivation to get the work done! Was meant to get 2 subjects written tonight and only just finished off what I should have completed last night! Will need to pull my finger out my butt and catch up tomorrow night! 

Other than that - I can't wait for next Monday morning. Scan day. 
My brother just posted their scan pics and seems like my SIL's dates have been changed to 6 Nov, which would put her a day after my due date! YAY! 3 days after me. Race is on to see who has baby first now hehe


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hi everyone.
Today has actually not been as hard of a day as i expected. i was very up and down emotionally Friday, Saturday and Sunday, with yesterday Sunday being the worst. 
So kat-my plans...well i have a script in hand for an HSG for me and an SA for DB. I got those on Friday-all i had to do was call since i had already had the consult. I have not had the chance to discuss with DB yet as we have had the kids since Friday to decide if we should do them now or wait one more cycle. July is when we said we would worry. i am very very anxious about the HSG, but i spoke privately to a coworker who is a tech in radiology (i work in a hospital) and she offered to stay with me if i wanted for support as that is what i was going to ask her. I just need to talk to the director and request her. 
in the consult after the testing the plan would be clomid and IUI. I think i would rather just try the clomid and BD at first since my insurance will not cover any infertility procedures and probably not the clomid. 
I spoke briefly at dinner with DB about planning for BD this cycle as it falls over a kids weekend again. I wanted to see if he thinks we should swap out a weekend or work around it. I told him we can work around it but i need him to stick to EOD and he agreed. so now i will email and change my acupuncture appoint from Friday to Thursday as i will need the quickie BD time Friday before the kids arrive.
I also have decided no real charting this cycle. the BBT is away. I will OPK with the CB Smiley face until i get my first smiley and not torture myself over the line colors. i will ovulate somewhere between 13 & 16 so i will just cover all the bases. 
well-i didnt mean to ramble on so much-thats a bit more plan details than i think you intended on but it all just came out. lol 
I will let you all know if i decide on any testing this month.

Thank you for all of your support!

skweek_i can wait for scan pics!
BBear-when are you scanning?
LW-Hope you have a fabulous vaca-where are you again?
Kat-hope you are getting settled in the new place and that the neighbors have calmed down.


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
That is a lot of reports. That is fun that you are happy that your baby and your SIL's baby will be so close together. Maybe they will be close cousins.

Bonnie,
I wanted to hear all the details. Thank you for sharing. Are you sure you don't want to switch weekends with the kids? I am just wondering because it seems like DB doesn't BD when the kids are around and he tends to get moody right when you are Oing... at least this seems to be a pattern. I respect whatever you think is right and pray, pray, pray for a sticky. I hope Chlomid isnt too much.

AFM,
DH and I are moving to LA within the next 3 weeks!!! We put in our notice to vacate last friday on my 35th bday. it was the best present. He has numerous job interviews and we are just going to bite the bullet and move. Plus with my in-laws pretty much stealing $35K from us, we want to get the hell away from them. Oh, and my car died today. I just bought my family car, silver Prius, earlier than expected. we were going to pay cash, but after his parents paid that stunt we financed at 1.99% and are going to pay off his 6.8% loans.


----------



## bbear690

Had my first booking in appointment yesterday and she has booked me in for a scan next week :):) Thursday at 1:50, can't wait to see our little gummy bear :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yeah to scan! Bbear!

Yeah to move Kat! How exciting!
An a new car-we will have to get a minivan when the baby comes because we all just fit in each other cars now when we are all together-there are 5 of us. 

I sure about not swapping. I will not take no for an answer this time. He has plenty of notice and I am rescheduling acupuncture. I will on between sat and Tuesday and we will bd wed-fri-sun-mon. I will push if I get pos OPK on an off day. He jokes we will tranquilize the kids. 

I also think I have decided to wait until after this cycle to go for testing.


----------



## KatM

Sounds like a good plan Hon!!!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies

Bonnie - I suggest going ahead with SA for DB and if all is well on his side then I will admit I dont think you will need much more than the HSG scan. I had my HSG scan in January this year and got BFP in Feb!! My other SIL got BFP just weeks after her HSG scan almost 2 years ago. I personally think that is fertility treatment on its own!! Although it was painful I still love the end result!! 

Kat - So glad to hear you are moving out of that appartment! You really didnt sound happy to have that place. Praying you find the perfect place in LA!!! I really miss living so near to decent beaches!! 
And as for the new car - a Prius! I'm jealous!!! I love that car!! 

Bbear - YAY YAY to 8 week scan!! so excited for you!!! can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## bbear690

Had to go for a blood test today as we have slapped cheek going round school, my son has got it too :/ hoping I am immune as its can be fatal for baby xx find out in 2-3 days


----------



## skweek35

Oh no Bbear!! FXed and praying hard you and baba are fine!


----------



## Bonnie1990

What is slapped cheek?


----------



## skweek35

Its also known as the fifth disease - most common in children and is very dangerous if a pregnant lady passes it onto her unborn baby. 

Symptoms (from Wiki) 
Bright red cheeks are a defining symptom of the infection in children (hence the name "slapped cheek disease"). Occasionally the rash will extend over the bridge of the nose or around the mouth. In addition to red cheeks, children often develop a red, lacy rash on the rest of the body, with the upper arms and legs being the most common locations. The rash typically lasts a couple of days and may itch; some cases have been known to last for several weeks. Patients are usually no longer infectious once the rash has appeared.
The disease is usually mild,[4] but in certain risk groups it can have serious consequences:
In pregnant women, infection in the first trimester has been linked to hydrops fetalis, causing spontaneous miscarriage.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh my. I've heard of fifths disease. We all just have such different names for things. I hope everything is ok bbear

As for here we are having record high temps today and tomorrow. Temps in the high 90's with it feeling like over 100 with humidity! And tomorrow is supposed to be worse. I am hiding out in my office with the blinds down and lights off and a light dress. Ac can only do so much when it is this hot. I hope I have parked in a spot where I can reach my auto start on my car from inside (I have done it many times-and I am on the 3rd floor in the middle of the building!) so that the ac can start cooling down the oven it will be!


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh - didnt know cars were that smart!! I would love it if I could start my car from inside my class - I usually park right outside my class and only a short walk to my car via the school office). That would be amazing! 
But then again how often would I really use that option in this country? temps set to plummet (16'C/60F) again by the weekend! Temps only been about 22-25'C/70-80F here the last 3 days! SO not that hot! I come from Cape Town where the temps can stay above 30'C/86F for months on end! So this so called 'heat' is nothing!! 
Would love a proper summer for once again!


----------



## Bonnie1990

well i also use it in the winter--i never have to scrape ice off my windows!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey ladies 
I see a lot has been going on. Hope all is well BBear and no slapped cheek for you and the little one.
Bonnie I am in Gran Caniria and it is beautiful. I agree about charting it is working for me and OPKs make sense less stress and listen to your body.
Sqweek and Kat good luck with scans.

I am doing well and feeling relaxed going with the flow of things. 
Much love ladies


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies! I really popped in the last couple of days.



Bonnie,
Soon to be a mad mom in a mini-van.

Skweek,
How is school going with being pregnant?

LW,
It's good to hear that you are enjoying your vacation and going with the flow.

BBear,
FXed that you are well.

AFM,
We are leaving for Los Angeles 2 weeks from Sunday. I am overjoyed about this, but feel overwhelmed with all other things. I don't know if DH is going to try and resolve with his parents before we go in some fashion. We have too much to do.


----------



## Bonnie1990

HOW CUTE!!!!!
Loving the bump!


----------



## skweek35

Love the bump, Kat!! 
School is fine at the mo. Got 4 weeks left of this term then I'm off for 6 weeks, work for 5 or 6 weeks then off on Mat leave. 
FXed the next 2 weeks fly by and the move is over with and you can start settling and nesting. 

LW - hope you are enjoying your Gran Canaria - Can't wait for my Babymoon! 

Bbear - How are you doing? Hope you and LO don't get slapped cheek! 

Bonnie - how you doing hun?


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
Are you feeling moody or emotional?

I feel edgy, listless, short-fused, annoyed, weepy, etc.... I am not sure if it is all the change and nothing feeling set, pregnancy hormones, or both.


----------



## skweek35

I do find I am short-fused in class with the kids and the slightest emotional story brings a tear to my eye! 
Other than that I'm fine! 
I never used to be this emotional so think its defo the pregnancy hormones.


----------



## bbear690

Still waiting on results of my blood test so still don't know :(


Really sad thing happened this morning, had to take my kids new baby bunnies to the vets and they had to be put to sleep :(:( vet thinks it was meningitis but not sure, spoke to the lady I got them off and she said the dad was put to sleep Wednesday too :( so sad


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Bbear - oh no to the bunnies!! :hugs: thats so sad! 

Hope everyone else is well 

AFM - just relaxing this evening. Handed in reports this morning :wohoo: all done and dusted for the next - hang I love this - 2 years!!! yay no reports to write next year - will still be on Mat leave! :wohoo: This is getting better by the day!


----------



## KatM

BBear,
That is beyond sad =(.

Skweek,
YAY!!!!

AFM,
I am stressing less and trusting that all will workout. I have been giving myself too much anxiety. I pray within 3 weeks, we will be settled in our new home in sunny and not too hot LA.


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, Just 2 more sleeps till we find out if we are pink or blue! 
I know exactly how we will be decorating the nursery if we are pink - 
I will have to have it shipped over though! I just fell in love with it when I saw it! So different to what we get here, nothing come close it it for me as all the girl nursery bedding is pale in contrast to this! 

https://www.jojodesigns.com/little-ladybug-crib-baby-bedding.html
What do you ladies think?


----------



## Bonnie1990

that is so cute! love it!
loads of homework-wont be on much but thinking of you all!


----------



## skweek35

Its wind down to holidays from now on - reports were handed in yesterday for me, so can now start planning and sorting baby stuff out 

Good luck with all the homework Bonnie


----------



## KatM

Sooooo cute!!!
I won't be doing any shopping until 3rd trimester. After two MCs it is hard to believe this is happening.


----------



## skweek35

I just started buying things I could easily give to others if it was ill fated - diapers, baby toiletries etc. 

Just thinking of original gender reveal ideas - DF seems to think its all OTT! 
Been thinking of getting grandparents a pink or blue balloon or editing the scan pic to add a pink or blue hat or bow. I will have to see if I can do that


----------



## bbear690

Wow skweek that nursery set is adorable :):)


I am going to holland in august so going to look at nursery things there as we are taking the car :) can't wait x


Not long til my scan :):) so excited, been feeling so rough last few weeks, today has been a great day, been out with the kids had loads of fun and not felt tired until now xx will probably be in bed soon lol but better then sleeping all day like I have been :):)


Blood test results should be here tomorrow hopefully


----------



## skweek35

Yup I love the nursery set! kind of in keeping with our group! hehe 

Is there any way of looking at what nursery sets are available in Holland? We are planning on going over to Paris for a few days and then off to either Holland or Brugge for a few more days in August. Havent booked anything as yet. We will most likely be going with the Eurostar as we live a few minutes from the Ebbsfleet station so should be easy to get back with that sort of stuff. 

Just 1 more sleep till our scan! :wohoo: FXed baba plays with us tomorrow and is willing to show us whats between those little legs! :haha: 

bbear - I so know how you feel. I was just so greatful I was on school holidays for 2 weeks when I felt at my worst! Was able to get up, sleep and eat when every I needed! Hope this next 5 weeks fly by for you and you are feeling better soon


----------



## Bonnie1990

i do love the ladybugs!
they are supposed to be interactive colors black red and white for babies too

DB loves black and white so a bit of red would be easy to throw in-haven't even begun to talk nursery yet of course. but i will keep this cute set in mind for sure

fxd for you bbear

cant wait for your scan pics S!


----------



## skweek35

As a teacher I am sooo aware that bright colours are so good for babies development and therefore was never really keen on the pastel colours in a nursery. I was always keen on disney babies for a nursery but the girls one is mroe pastel pink than anything else! If a boy I could go for baby sailor mickey. Its really cute and uses bright colours. 

Will most likely only get on here tomorrow night as dinner with parentals first to 'reveal' to them. Planning on buying some cupcakes from a local cake shop and seeing if they can do the 'reveal' cakes for me. 

Hope everyone has a good start to the week


----------



## skweek35

:cloud9::happydance:pink:happydance::cloud9:​


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh how lovely!
Congrats!


----------



## bbear690

Yay for pink :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Any news bbear?


----------



## bbear690

Bonnie1990 said:


> Any news bbear?

Oh yes sorry, yep immune from slapped cheek :):):):


Very happy

Have got low blood pressure though so she said be careful when standing up etc


----------



## Bonnie1990

Great news!


----------



## KatM

YAAAAAAAAY!!!! I hope to join you on team pink!!! Congrats Hon.


----------



## skweek35

Thanks ladies. Will have to see if I can upload the reveal cake and scan pics soon to show you all! 

We are over the moon!!


----------



## bbear690

Cant wait to see scan pic xxx


----------



## skweek35

Glad you are clear of slapped cheek 
make sure you rest loads and keep up the liquids


----------



## skweek35

Ok so here comes all the pics in one foul swoop! 
Scan pic first:
https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/pinkbow.jpg


And the cake:
https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/Genderrevealcake3.jpg


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh how sweet!
What a great idea with the cake! 




Freak week time for me!


----------



## KatM

Love it!!!


----------



## bbear690

Love the scan Pic and cake :):)


My scan at 1:50 today xx so nervous


----------



## Bonnie1990

Good luck today bbear!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
I am moving to LA next Friday!!! It looks like DH should have a job offer this Fri. If not, he has lucrative contract work available for 2 months. Both would start on the 9th, so there would be no salary lost with our move. On top of this, his good boss discovered a major accounting error (most likely done by bad boss) and his company owes him approx $10K...a nice going away present. It all seems to be working out. He finally spoke to his parents last night and it seems as if they are getting a loan to pay off the student loans in full. I am shocked and pleased by this. I guess they realize their mistake and don't want to lose their son. 

I have my 16 week scan tomorrow and am anxious and excited. Besides this it has been triple digit hot outside. I have been inside preparing for our move. I am so excited. 

Good luck BBear on yours.


----------



## bbear690

Scan went really well xx bubs measuring 8w 6 days so edd of 1st feb :):)

Was so nice to see it on the screen and it's little heart beating xxx


----------



## skweek35

Yay to a really good scan, Bbear!! ALways good seeing that little heartbeat!! 

Kat - YAY for the moving date and :wohoo: to the extra finances coming in!! 
Goodluck for your scan tomorrow! 
FXed DF gets the job!


----------



## Bonnie1990

awesome news Kat & Bbear!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
It's been quiet on here the last few days. 

Hope you are all well. 
Kat - hows the packing going? Bet you cant wait for this next week to be over with and settled into your new place. 

Bonnie - hows freak week been? FXed you caught that little eggy this cycle. 

BBear - how are you feeling? 

I'm hoping one of you can help me out with some ideas - looking for ideas for granddad's birthday in a few weeks. 
As this is his first granddaughter I was hoping to get him something a bit special from our Little Speckle. 

I have already ordered a birthday card from funkypigeon. But would like to get him something special from his first granddaughter

Any ideas?


----------



## KatM

Hi Everyone,
It looks like I am team blue. I really wanted a girl, but am happy with my healthy boy. I wanted a boy too, just not first. 

Skweek,
How about a cheesy #1 Grandpa shirt.


----------



## skweek35

When did you have the scan? 

Have just found a grandad survival kit - its really sweet - 
Contents: 
Lovely little organza bag to keep all of the items together 
Tea bag &#8211; Sit down, relax and have a drink when the visit is over 
Mint &#8211; You're job as a Grandad is worth a mint 
Candle &#8211; To be their guiding light 
Tissue &#8211; For cleaning up those little messes 
Cotton wool balls &#8211; For when you can't hear yourself think 
Marble &#8211; to replace the ones you will lose 
Gift tag &#8211; This can be personalised with a message of your choice


----------



## Bonnie1990

aww Kat--so happy for you
now your little girl can have a big brother to stick up for her growing up!

we have pink and blue so far!

well freak week is over....i should try again once more tonight for good measure but i dont think i can---hiked a mountain this am and can barely walk now-lol not sure how i could manage :sex: :haha:

db hiked it to so both our legs are shot-----i dont think it could be physically possible--:rofl:

grandpa survival kit sounds cute!


----------



## KatM

Keep us posted Bonnie. 

I had my scan on fri. 

Sounds lovely skweek.


----------



## skweek35

HI ladies, 
I keep feeling little kicks, really low down! YAY!!! 
Felt one this morning, a few after dinner and just had a few more again! Loving this sensation. 

Bonnie - how are the legs feeling today? 

Kat - felt anything flutters as yet? 

Bbear - how you feeling?


----------



## KatM

skweek35 said:


> HI ladies,
> I keep feeling little kicks, really low down! YAY!!!
> Felt one this morning, a few after dinner and just had a few more again! Loving this sensation.
> 
> Bonnie - how are the legs feeling today?
> 
> Kat - felt anything flutters as yet?
> 
> Bbear - how you feeling?

So cool! 
No flutters for me.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Aw flutters. :cloud9:
I am moving. Stiff and hobling at first. Hopefully better tomorrow. 
Need to be better for zip line on Wednesday!


----------



## bbear690

Aww i can't wait to feel baby move :):)


Feeling really good today xx 

Kids Got a new bunny, 1 yr old angora called Harvey x they are very happy


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Kat - You should start feeling something soon unless you have an anteriour placenta like me! 

Bonnie - hiking one day and zip line the next - I would love to be that active!! Enjoy every moment of that zip line! 

Bbear - awwww to the new bunny

Had a really good day at school. Got the best news yet - I wont be teaching for those 5 or 6 weeks when I go back for Sept/Oct before mat leave. I will be helping the Special Needs team and organising events for when I am not around - as a subject leader there are a few events I will need to organise before I go off on Mat leave as the Head of School will be taking over my subject and wont have the time to sort them out. YAY!!!


----------



## KatM

I'm moving today ladies. Will be spotty in communication for a few says. Love to all.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ooh safe travels! Have fun and ttys!


----------



## skweek35

All the best with the move Kat!


----------



## bbear690

All the best with the move :):) xx


----------



## bbear690

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i194/bbear690/scan.jpg

my scan pic from last week :)


----------



## skweek35

:cloud9: :kiss: AAWWWW your little beanie is gorgeous Bbear!!! :kiss: :cloud9:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Sure is! How awesome!


----------



## bbear690

Thanks xxx I think it looks like its got a mask on lol funny gummy bear :):cloud9:


----------



## skweek35

:haha: looks to me as if it is brushing its teeth :haha: but really cute!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Gummy bear:haha: too cute


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 

How are you all doing? 
Having a relaxing day here as we cant really get out! Pouring with rain! Mini river developing outside on the road! 
Planning on watching the tennis and F1 today, just which one to watch between 1pm and 3:30pm! Our hearts are torn!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

ok..so i created a photobucket page for those not on FB to see the zip line pics. there is also a video on the yo-yo line. we were able to relax and not hold on this one so we could just spin and i was able to control the camera to get a video! dss is on the line next to me. this is not the fastest or highest line by any means!

https://s1161.photobucket.com/albums/q516/Bambeefin1990/


----------



## skweek35

Fab! looks like you had a lot of fun! I would love to do something like that but it will have to wait for now. 

Have just finished baking! made a double batch of oats cookies! just waiting for them to cool down before we can tuck in!!!

Now to watch the last of the Wimbledon Mens final (under the roof - courtesy of the great British weather!)


----------



## bbear690

Been in a helicopter today :):) was my bday pressie from last year x was amazing, we went over the coast of exmouth Devon xx was lovely and the sun was shining


----------



## KatM

BBear,
Beautiful scan pic and the helicopter ride sounds great.

Bonnie,
You are so adventurous.

Skweek,
yummy cookies.

AFM,
Arrived in Beverly Hills on Thursday night. We can stay with my friend for a few weeks, so that takes a lot of pressure off. We did not talk about how long we could stay before we moved in. She mentioned she would be out of town 2 weeks from now for a week and if we are still here...etc... So that let me know that we can stay for at least 3 weeks. She is great!

We are officially a zero income household. DH has yet to get that job offer in Hollywood and it isn't something he truly wants. He is interviewing for the company he actually wants on Wednesday. He is a bit overwhelmed as LA is huge and he is a small town boy. He does love the beach and is getting more comfy. People have been super nice, so that is helpful and dispels some of the bad rep that LA people get.


----------



## skweek35

So good to see you are sorted for now Kat! That is what friends are for!!! 
FXed your OH gets that job on Wednesday! 

Bbear - that helicopter ride sounds lovely. Wish I could get spoilt like that! 

well lets just say 9 more school days till the summer holidays!!! (not that I'm counting! hehe) 
Hope you are well Bonnie!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey Ladies,

You all seem to be doing really well. I have missed you guys. So much has been going on. While I was away the DB was very unwell he ended up being rushed to hospital the Friday before I was due back . When I arrived back in London Sunday Morning he had come down with Pneumonia. He was haveing reallly high temperature and hallucinations before he evenntually went to the Dr's. He has been out for two weeks now and is recovering he has had to take an extra 2 weeks sick off of work as advised by the Dr's and it has made him really slow down. Luckily he was alright it could have ben much more serious.
Even though we are only 7 month of trying he suggested lets go and see a Dr now about whats going on. So we have been to see my Dr she was amazing I had to take bloods between days 2 5 of my cycle which I did. He had to do a speciman which we then had to get to the hospita. Then I go back for a pogesterone test on day 21. DB July trip had to be prosponed now until september. He will be cutting right back with his hours. He said we can just keep on trying might have a better chance as he not rushing around as much. I have slowed down too. So we shall see what the results say and really hoping this is the month.
So i'm back though I shall be a little more chilled as that seems to be working wonders for me and just about to get into freak week. :sex::spermy:

How are you guys??


----------



## skweek35

Good to see you back LW!!! Pity about OH's health during the holiday! but good to hear he is on the mend. 
We are doing well and Speckle is kicking the hell of out me tonight!! Dont seem to notice her kicking during school time. As soon as I relax in the evenings is when I notice her moving! Loving the feeling of her kicking and moving about!


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek-we need a new bump pic!

LW-welcome back-you have been missed! So sorry dh was so sick. what a scare.

Kat-living in beverly hills! let us know what stars you run into!

bbear-what a fab bday present!

afm-i have told db that if this month doesnt take its time for testing. i have been pricing out my hsg and his sa. he is less than trilled at the prospect but i told him he has it easy so suck it up! silly men!
9dpo today--nothing to report. boobs a bit tender and achy but thats nothing new:shrug:


----------



## KatM

FXed for you Hon!


----------



## skweek35

Hey Bonnie, I will ask DF to take a bump pic when he gets home. 
I agree with you, He has it soo easy! At least he gets some pleasure from giving the sample! What do we get - PAIN and discomfort!! 

Yes I second that one - Kat celeb watch please hun!! We what all the gos!! teehee 

Just back from the MW. All is well with Speckle. See her again in 4 weeks.


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
You are almost at V-Day!!!

I lived here for over a decade, so I don't think if celeb spotting. I will keep you posted if I spot someone.


----------



## Bonnie1990

I was kidding for the most part. 
We have several that live in my area but I never see them lol


----------



## KatM

Hi All,
I have been confirmed team blue. there was no mistaking that penis. I have scan pics, but no scanner since I am staying with my friend. the baby looks healthy and i am now considered 18 weeks. my due date is dec 11.

DH got a job offer today!!! It was only $5K less than our goal income. He verbally accepted it, but the company he really wants to work for also wants to make him an offer. Since he has not signed anything, he is meeting with their CEO tomorrow morning and seeing what they can offer him. Since he has signed nothing, I encouraged him to go with what company feels best for him.


----------



## bbear690

Kat congrats on your blue bump :) mummy's boy :):)

My little boy is so loving and sweet xx boys are great xx


----------



## skweek35

That is great news Kat on both the team blue and OH being offered the jobs!!!

AFM - I've landed up coming home after lunch time as I'm in so much pain and so uncomfortable. I have contacted the pain clinic to discuss pain relief and meds but waiting for them to get back to me. 
So I'm lying on the couch attempting to do work, But now I have another problem - I can't keep my eyes open!!! 
Fortunately I don't have much work I need to do, so might get the work done and then take a nap. Speckle is already complaining about the laptop against the bump! :haha: 

OMG - the rain and thunder!!! Really pouring outside!!


----------



## KatM

Thanks BBear.

Skweek,
Feel Better Hon.


----------



## Bonnie1990

What kind of pain are you in?


----------



## KatM

Hi All,
1st celebrity siting.... Jackie Chan.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Bonnie - the pain I experience is usually when I've been sitting down for too long. Then I cant sit down, have to either get up or lie down. The pain can get really painful almost like a constant stab until I get up. 
Today again was much better! But still trying to get hold of my pain nurse to see if there is something I can try to alivate the pain when at its worst. 

Kat - Jackie - WOW!!! lucky you!! !

I treated myself to a neck and back massage this afternoon! It was long over due and sooo needed! It was just utter bliss sitting there relaxing! I will have to organise to get another in the holidays again!! Well thats if I dont find a spa for a mom-to-be treatment! Pampering - aaahhhhhh I love it!!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi ladies,

Kat congrates on the team blue*

Skweek massage is great I have just been on a 2 day Aromathropy course for midwives and Doula's now I can add back neck and feet massage for pregnancy and labour for my clients and teach DB so he can do it for me at my time. 
so all the signs plus opk point to ov being yesterday or today so will get some more bd in tonight to cover all basis. I am due to go and get my progesterone blood test next Saturday so I can see if all is well. Try my best to just enjoy the 2 week wait lol.
How you doing BBear and Bonnie?


----------



## Bonnie1990

LW-that's so great about the massage. Fx'd for you this cycle!

AFM 13dpo and bfn on frer. I'm pretty much convinced I'm out. Have no symptoms at all. Af should be here Sunday

DB an I had a good talk. He is getting less excited over TTC and will not be overly dissapointed if it doesn't happen. Not good. So it's pretty clear that anything invasive like IVF is not in the future. That said he in in agreement to sa and hsg and I am booked for 7/23. He is less than thrilled at the sa idea and is pushing it off as much as possible. Weird but whatever.

So vacation next week! Yeah! No work! Double yeah!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Bonnie so sorry DB not being supportive about going forward. I feel me get really touchy about there sperm being analysed I was shocked when my DB said let's get checked out I would of waited till November Dec time. 
It's maybe something he will have to get his head around first. Don't give up on it just some gentle encouragement.
As for this cycle you know what they say it is not over till AF shows up.
Fxd for you too hun x


----------



## skweek35

I agree with LW - I think he may just need a bit of gentle persuasion! 

I am having such a sleepy evening. Can't seem to keep my eyes open tonight! 
Just holding onto the fact that I have 1 week left of work till I am off for 6 weeks! it looks like I will be teaching a class from hell for 5 weeks before going off on maternity leave. I was so hoping the interviews today would be fruitful! On the contrary - both interviewees were totally incompetant!! 
Boohoo! I was soo looking forward to just supporting classes and running intervention programs for 6 weeks! Oh well! 

At least I have a lovely holiday booked and have time off to sort out the nursery!


----------



## KatM

LW,
The added massage element sounds great. FXed for you that you catch you regg.

Bonnie,
That sucks about DB. I think men are afraid it is them. It really seems like you are Oing, so it might really be him. I hope you get some answers by the end of the month.

AFM,
We found a place to rent in a great area .4miles from the beach. It has a new granite kitchen, new stainless steel appliance and 2 stories of windows with tons of light. I am, overall, pleased with it. It's also 1 mile from DH's work.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Kat-yeah on the apartment!
what job did dh pick?

6 weeks sounds like heaven sqweek!
i am happy for the 10 days i have now!

had acupuncture tonight. keeping on moving forward. i just will be glad when i get the hsg over with. i was really scared about it for a long time. now i am calmer-hope i dont get freaked out as it gets closer-lol


----------



## KatM

Good luck on the hsg. 

DH picked the job at the beach with the company of fellow triathletes. The Hollywood company fought for him, but they can't compare to the beach.


----------



## skweek35

:haha: sorry but nothing could compete with a beach for me!! haha! Great that your DH has a job and double bonus that you got a place sooo close to his work! 
Your new house sounds great! 

Bonnie - the stats for pregnancies after and HSG drastically increase! So I would suggest just enjoy all the BDing you can get in before and use OPK's to pinpoint OV for 3 months after the HSG scan. My SIL got her BFP within weeks of HSG, I got mine 6 weeks after HSG! Your :bfp: is coming really soon!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Sweek you must be so excited about school holidays and Maternity leave* I am feeling I need a time out from my main job too.

Kat wow by the beach would always win for me too. You new home sounds amazing. Everything coming together in a great way for you.

Bonnie stay strong the ladies are right you and I will have our bfp are coming soon.

Well I am 1 or 2 dpo so 2ww is beginning for me. Not much to report just being happy with my life. Pregnancy will truly complete me.


----------



## Bonnie1990

yes-i am looking forward to the increased fertility boost from the hsg-it is one of the only reasons i am so willing to get it done-:haha:

also once testing is done i could do clomid for even more of a boost-but that wouldnt be until august cycle.

if af holds out to tomorrow HSG will be on cd9 and i usually ov on 13/14
my temp dropped below cover this am and FF took away my crosshairs?? i had to put them back manually. im sure its because i did not temp all month and so mush is missing it is really confused-lol i did have some cramping and a bit of spotting earlier. if it was the right time for it i would have said IB but i know better. 

LW-you and I will be soon i am sure of it!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
Skweek, almost done and on mat leave.

LW, FXed for you hon.

Bonnie, good luck on your hsg. I googled it. Let's hope it gives you a boost and if not, chlomid works wonders for people.

AFM,
DH starts work on Monday. I bought my first 2 maternity dresses. That's pretty much it.


----------



## Bonnie1990

cd1
blah....


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 

Chin up Bonnie! your HSG scan is just around the corner. You will get there! 

Kat - the maternity shopping wont stop there! Enjoy every moment of the maternity shopping. Hope you have more options there than we have here. Maternity shopping here can be really frustrating. I've even considered going into the big ladies shops for tops and dresses!! 

Well I started reading 50 shades yesterday and I'm already an addict! About to pick it up again to read more. Just have to find out what his secrects are! I'm just nosey like that!! hehe


----------



## Bonnie1990

oh 50 Shades!
I finished book one a few weeks ago but with school stopped there!
started book 2 last night for vacation!
oh my oh my!:haha:


----------



## bbear690

I've nearly finished book 1 :):) very naughty my grey lol


Going to get book 2 for when I am off work for 6 weeks :):)

1 more week to go :) woohoooo lol


----------



## skweek35

I have all 3 downloaded onto my kindle! Haven't had a chance to read again today as I've got so caught up in house work. But hopefully after lunch I will get some more reading time in. Still only just about to start chapter 8! I think this is were all the saucy details really start! 
I just want to find out all his naughty secrects! I am hoping he falls head over heels in love with Ana and changes his naughty ways!! but what are the chances??


----------



## KatM

Ladies,
I am the only one that has not read that book.

Bonnie,
So sorry hon. Hoping your HSG does the trick.

Skweek,
We have a lot of maternity clothes stores here, including designer ones. Honestly, they are way too pricey. I bought 2 maxi dresses and will stick with that for now. In SoCal I don't need any pants for the entire summer into the fall. In the winter, I will most likely stick with yoga pants and my maxi dresses with a sweater on top. I might give in and get a pair of maternity pants down the line, but I really don't want to. With all the super stretchy items nowadays, I think I will be okay. Have you stocked up?


----------



## skweek35

Yup, I've had to stock up on maternity clothes. The british weather is sooo unpredictable, I have to be prepared for all kinds of weather from one day to the next. I now have work trousers, a blouse, a few t-shirts and 2 pairs of jeans. I still fit into a few items of pre-mat clothing that are particularly loose fitting. 

I can't believe after all the warnings I gave my class kids today and last week I was the one who ended up with the lovely painful 2nd degree burn from the glue gun!!! Most of the kids worked with the glue guns and I happened to need to help one group and decided to do their glueing and burnt my finger!! 2 hours under a cold water tap and it was still exceptionally painful!!! so at 4pm I packed up and went to the pharmacy and got some burn plasters that seem to have done the trick! 
Trust me!! :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

hey twist5, how you doing?


----------



## KatM

Grey


My almost 19 week bump.


This is my hubby's new desk and his new view.

Skweek,
Ouch!


----------



## Bonnie1990

oh i love all the pictures!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Bonnie so sorry about AF but like all the ladies say HSG is soon.

Skweek hope you heal up soon lol. Be careful lady. It's been so manic where I work in the family Support Team as end of term so all school related meetings had to happen last week or this week. Hope your ready for your long break.

Kat loving the pics you look great and love the scan pic. 

Well I def misread my opk last week. I was still having very watery cm so i started OPK again and have kept on :sex:. Got a positive yestarday and a vary dark today so I think I may O today as this is usually what would happen with my OPKs. All being well 2 week wait will start tommorow. I gotta catch those :spermy:this cycle!!


----------



## KatM

Food luck LW.


----------



## skweek35

Kat - love the scan pic!! and your bump pic! 
And as for your DH's view from his desk - WOW!! I don't know how he will be able to get any work done!! I would be soo distracted with that view!! 

Bonnie - how you doing hun? 

LW - I'm so looking forward to Friday afternoon!! Hope you aren't too exhausted from all those meetings. I know how busy our SENCO/CPO has been this last 2 weeks with all her meetings. 
Good Luck - hope you catch that eggy!! 

AFM - Finger is feeling so much better! Blister hasn't popped yet so am keeping it covered while at school. 
Met the new year 4 teacher today - my maternity cover. I am so glad he is newly qualified - means that he has very few resources and really glad to be able to use all my stuff - means I have very little to pack away before the end of the week!! 
I sure am ready for my school holidays. Although I have so much to do after the Paris holiday!


----------



## skweek35

Well Friday has come and gone and I'm so glad to ofinally be on school holidays! Start wtih a really good night out with the girls from work!! Was such a good laugh - really needed that! 
We are off to Paris tomorrow morning and not sure Iwill get on here again in the week. Will be back on Thursday late night, so hopefully catch up with everyone on Friday sometime. 


GL Bonnie for your HSG on Monday! Will keep FXed that it is what is needed to get your BFP this month or next.

Have a good week.


----------



## KatM

Have a wonderful holiday skweek!

Good luck Bonnie.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Enjoy the holiday Skweek yea schools out lol!
Bonnie best of luck to you keep us posted.


----------



## Bonnie1990

HSG was just fine
worked up over nothing!

right was clear
left was a bit sluggish and then cleared too

ov on friday

db doing sa next mon or tues

fx'd!


----------



## KatM

Great news!
FXed for you.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Glad all went Bonnie fxd for you*
6 or 7 dpo not much to report just waiting it out.


----------



## bbear690

Fx Bonnie xxx



I had my 12 week scan yesterday :):) bubba all good and now due 31st January xx will add pic when on computer xx


Enjoying the sunshine and the Start of my holidays :):) off to holland for 2 weeks on Monday, driving to Dover on Friday as have family wedding on sat xx can't wait


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Bonnie - so good to hear all went well with HSG! Even better that they cleared your left tube! FXed you get that BFP in the next few weeks! FXed all goes well with OH's SA next week! 

LW - keeping FXed for your BFP too! Dont worry - I had no symptoms when I got my BFP!

Kat - how you doing? Bump getting bigger yet? 

AFM - Loving Paris although its been a bit warm! Saw Moulin Rouge last night - loved that. Off to see Eiffel Tower and Arc de Triumph in the morning. 
Been feeling Speckle move loads in the last 3 days and LOVING that!!!


----------



## bbear690

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i194/bbear690/561418_10151966983175374_1447404333_n.jpg 

my not so little Gummy Bear xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

So cute bbear!

AFM-in the midst of freak week!


----------



## Lotus Womb

BBear congrates on your 12 week scan

Bonnie best of luck catching the egg wow your temp went through the roof today!!

I am 8/9dpo and still waitng was feeling a little tiried today but trying not to symtom spot. However not much to spot. Skweek said she had no symtoms when she got her BFP so i'll take that for the rest of my wait lol!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

I know it's crazy high! 
Had 1st pos OPK yesterday at 3pm and negative this am?:saywhat:
Still don't feel like I ov and REALLY hope I don't until tomorrow cd13
Feeling crampy with a few twinges. 

I don't really feel that great so I'm hoping that explains the temp jump. I usually do rise on cd12 but this was crazy! Praying it drops tomorrow and pos again on Saturday. 

Hang in there LW. We have to catch up to these ladies sooner or later! 
Fx'd for us!


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
Glad you are loving Paris. 

BBear,
Soooo cute.

LW,
FXed for you hon.

Bonnie,
Freak away. 


Here is my halfway there bump. I've only gained 3lb, but still have this big bump.


----------



## Bonnie1990

you look beautiful Kat!
so happy!


----------



## skweek35

Hello again ladies! 
Good ot be home where its cooler! from 42'C/108 at 5pm it was just a bit tooo much for me to handle this far into my pregnancy. 
Saw so many places but top of my list would have to be The Eiffel Tower, Sacre Coeur and Notre Dame! 

Bonnie - Wowzers!! that is a tempspike if every I saw one!! I am sure the scan changed my cycle. Keep up with the OPK's and BDing. 

Kat- love your bump! and Yes I agree you look so happy! 
Will see if I can upload a Paris bump pic. 

Bbear - oh my gosh - 12 weeks already and yes not so little bean now!

LW - almost time to test. FXed for your BFP!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Haha well it came down this morning to my normal ov day temp so I think I'm good. One more bd quickie when I get home from work before the chillens arrive and I should get a high score on FF for the first time! 

Still waiting to talk to my doc for the official report. He had my chart on his desk Wednesday when I called and was out yesterday. So hopefully today. I have heard him paged overhead alrwady so he must be rounding this am or delivering. 

Holy cow that is hot hot!


----------



## skweek35

Yup, FF seems to have pointed to OV as today sometime :wohoo: so get BDing tonight again. 

I will admit that just me picking up my kindle gets DF in the mood (yup I'm still reading Mr Grey!! hehe) 
So if need be let OH read a few pages of Mr Grey to get him in the mood and give him some ideas - if that is what he needs :haha:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh that's my futzing around and overriding FF
But yes. More bd today is on the schedule! 

Mine won't read them. I have offered to pass it over to him Lol
I'm still on the last one.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Kat You look amazing thanks for sharing.
Skweek hope you had a good trip and nice to have you back.
Bonnie Keep on BD it all helps. Catch that Eggy!

AFM just hanging in there and won't be testing for a while not till the 4th of August if I am able to hold out lol!!


----------



## skweek35

ok here are 2 pics from this last week - 
https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/Paris/Picture048-1.jpg
Saw this and had to get it for Speckle!! 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/Paris/251927_10151720015340288_556621778_n1.jpg 
I think this is the best bump pic in Paris! That is Notre Dame in the background


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh they are both so cute!
:cloud9:


----------



## skweek35

thanks Bonnie, 

DF has just seen Speckle move my belly for the first time - he loved it! :cloud9:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Too cute and loving your the bump too!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> thanks Bonnie,
> 
> DF has just seen Speckle move my belly for the first time - he loved it! :cloud9:

Oh that's amazing!
I am so jealous!


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
Love the bump!!! It's great that you and DF got to take a babymoon before the baby arrives. I am glad you are out of the heat. Austin was like that the ENTIRE summer (it never dropped under 3 digits) last year. I was going to like that again this summer. Everyday, I check their weather and see they are 101.
Happy almost 3rd Tri!!! I count it at 26 weeks. I love the cutie pie outfits.

Bonnie,
Let us know what the dr says.

AFM,
I am bleeding from my behind. Pregnancy piles... booo. Much better than a MC, which is what I thought it was when it happened last Wed.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Omg that must have been a horrible fright!


----------



## Bonnie1990

So test was monday. 
Gave doc Tuesday to Get results. 
Wednesday i called and he had my chart in his office but was gone for the day
Yesterday he wasn't in the office (but I was told he did speak to his nurse yesterday?)
I call now since I figured it was after lunch and he was here being paws this am at hospital....he's gone for the day....and so is his nurse!
Maybe Monday? 
Thank god I know the basic results myself
I just want to be sure there wasn't anything else that they couldn't tell me and to discuss rx for clomid for next cycle (that I will gladly chuck when I get my BFP!)


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie I'm sure it wont be long before we have a BFP party for you!! 

Kat - oh my gosh - that would seriously have freaked me out. Pregnancy piles - no fun!!! 

Just waiting for the Olympic ceremony to start - having to resort to watching it on tellie! boohoo


----------



## KatM

Bonnie,
How frustrating. 

Yes, last week I was screaming and crying because I had all this red blood on my tp. DH was going to take me to hospital, but I wanted to clean first. Was confused when I scooped inside and there was no blood. I repeated this 4 times and caught DH before he cancelled work. Realized it was from the other end.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Little update LAdies,
AF due on Tuesday and not testing till Saturday if can hold out. Not very pleasant news but I have had some niggerlings of thrush feelings and today I am sure it is. I have not had it for around 8 years so it does seem a little weird. I have been googling this morning and it can be due to hormonal changes in early pregnancy. I am going to the pharmacist today to ask advice on treatment. I have seen that the internal cream may be ok but not oral tablet. We shall see!


----------



## skweek35

LW - FXed!!! keep us updated.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yes the creams are safe but not the pill version. Also, just gonrightbto the 7 day treatment. The 3 & 5 days never quite work as well. 

Fx'd!


TWW for me now.....tap tap tap


----------



## Lotus Womb

Well the pharmacist said if I might be pregnant I should get a proscription from the dr. Which could a week in my Dr's. So I used some probiotics in the area and tonight it eased. So I will call dr tommorow anyway and get a appointment as my results from blood test.
TWW come and join the fun and waiting lol. Best of Luck Bonnie.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Lots of yogurt and/or acidophilus will help too


----------



## KatM

Raw garlic works. Yes, it truly does. It can burn going in. Pierce the peeled clove with a knife. This is the only thing that works for me. Those creams are messy and suck.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Thanks ladies I prefer a more natural way. Kat do you just push the galic up a little bit or a lot?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Garlic?!
In the va-jay-jay!?

That's a new one 
I don't know if i would be that brave:haha:

That's one way to keep the vamps away:rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

So I finally caught up with my doctors office but his nurse-he was off at a clinic 
She verified hsg was normal 
When I asked about clomid without iui she looked through his notes and he did not write about that so now I'll have to make an appointment to come in a see him. Ugh. More $$. She said he won't discuss it over the phone. 

I will wait until closer to af due to schedule. Of course I am on vacation the week of af so that would mean if I wanted it for next cycle I'd have to break away and make a trip out (office is right by where I work-but an hour drive from home) or wait another cycle. 
I will go for my day 21 progesterone on Friday though. 
damn this process is so frustrating and I have it pretty easy compared to you all with nHS and such!


----------



## skweek35

OH MY GOSH!! Garlic up there?? :haha: hhmm not sure I would be that brave! teehee

LW - one good thing about private health care is that you get to make appointments quickly and directly (without having to wait around for someone else to do it for you! As if we don't know how to pick up a phone and talk to a receptionist! tehee) 
So yes on that side it is easier, but then again we dont have to pay for all these appointments. Suppose we cant have our cake and eat it! 

Bonnie - keeping FXed crossed for you hun. How are you feeling since the HSG scan? 

AFM - I'm totally shattered now! Have spent all day (spring)cleaning our house! Yes it's not that big but I usually do it over 2 days - because I'm lazy like that! But doing all the house work and 2 loads of washing in one day! No wonder my hips hurt and I'm just about falling sleep here now!!
Just waiting for DF to get home to put the clean duvet cover on so I can go to bed!
The least I can ask him to do! teehee


----------



## KatM

LW,
Medium way up. I like to be able to scoop it back out. Otherwise, it will sometimes make its way out on its own. This happenend during a long walk once, but not usual. 

Plain yogurt can work too, but not as affective. 

Skweek and bonnie,
Those creams kill so much good stuff before the bad. That's why the short ones don't work and you need a week and it burns and can be worse. I Sware natural is better. 

Bonnie,
FXed hon. How frustrating. 

Skweek
You are nesting. 

AFM,
Spent a glorious weekend at the beach. Living here is being on permanent vacation. Moving tomorrow n


----------



## Lotus Womb

Thanks Kat my Thurush is all gone. I thought part way up would be best. My DB was happens to be making a probiotic cabbage. Pickeled basically it was ready so I added that to my food also yesterday. Wish I new about garlic years ago I would of gone that route instead.

Bonnie that is such a pain. Fxd for you this month
Skweek glad your in your nesting zone.

As for NHS I have to commend them of recent when DB was in hospital for 5 days they looked after him so very well. He originally from the U.S so he was saying how much $ it would of cost him of he was home even with insurance. He was sure would been sent home within in 2 days. I guess we really can't have it all.
When I was cd 5 they were able to book me in the same day for blood test as I saw the Dr. Waiting time to get a Dr appointment can be frustrating but I Am sure if I contact them daily next week an appointment will come up.

Feeling ok at the moment just waiting to see what happens.


----------



## Bonnie1990

I'm still waiting to see how much the hsg will cost me. I am guessing $400-500
But sadly it was cheaper to go elsewhere instead of supporting the very hospital I work at. With my insurance I am responsible for the first $5000 of expenses per calendar year, but am given $2500 spread out over the year to help compensate. We really need a new system of universal care here. It's sad in a daily basis to have patients call to get an estimate for a test or procedure and decide to postpone it due to cost.


----------



## KatM

LW,
Yay!!! I am so happy it worked for you. I found this remedy after yrs of spending a fortune on those nasty, burn your inside creams. Then I switched to yogurt, but it wasn't strong enough. Garlic works best, though not conventional. Also, works for an ear infection, put mince it first.

Bonnie,
That sucks you have to go to a differetn hospital.

Our health care system needs updating. If I stayed with Blue Cross/Blue Shield it would cost $966/mo. Even with my hubby's benefits, health care through his company is costing us over $600/mo. Then we have the $5750 out of pocket for in-network cost. It's double if we choose a dr. out of network. Overall, I think I would pick the UK system for sure.

Hope you ladies are having a wonderful day!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies 

LW - good to hear that the garlic worked a trick! Will remember that for next time. 

I must say that I cant really fault the NHS. They have been fab with all the investigations we went through. We have not needed to pay for any of the tests and scans we had. 

AFM - Not had a good day unfortunately. I think its because I over did the house work yesterday! suffered all day with a terrible headache. I did however get out of the house for a bit as I needed to do grocery shopping! urgh! 
Just laying back watching olympic swimming! I am sooo proud of my home boy - Chad Le Clos!! Just won South Africa our 2nd gold!! So proud of him!! Sorry ladies that he had to beat Michael Phelps.


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
You need to give an olympic spoiler alert warning. =)

We don't get that coverage in the states for a few more hours.

Sorry you feel crappy. You are doing the right thing by relaxing.

AFM,
Moving into our new home today.


----------



## skweek35

Sorry Kat! :hug: Didn't realise you don't get it live. Enjoy moving into your new house! 
OOO! Now you can start with the nursery! YAY!!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi Ladies,
yesterday I had spotting to a little light flow today back to spotting to little light flow again now spotting. she would usually be in full force by now but I think I am out I will take it as cd 2 onto cycle 8 ahhh well. Not gonna get myself too upset.


----------



## skweek35

:hugs: LW


----------



## skweek35

*Olympic Spoiler Alert!!!* 

Team GB have narrowly missed out on Gold to SA!!! Yup my home boys did it again! Won yet another Gold! And their first ever Olympic Gold in Rowing! So proud of them! 
Well Done boys!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Sigh and :hugs: LW

DB is basically refusing sa-will go if I push but:
He Sees no positive outcome. 
Either they are fine then it's my fault and he will be annoyed at me
If they are dead he will question his paternity
If they are mediocre it will crush his weight lifting mountain climbing dragon self esteem. 

Sigh
So I give up for now on it. 
Made an appointment with gyn for next Friday 
I will be 14dpo so I will test that morning with the hope I can cancel.
If not I'll see if he will give me the clomid without the sa
If not then I'll cross that bridge. 

Seriously should it be this hard?


----------



## Lotus Womb

It really should not be so hard. That's men for you an their ego's. Well the Dr said my DB has to do his sample again as the test messed up. I def got it to the Lab on time it was all written down. He also had some blood test from after he recovered and the Dr said looking at his blood test he does not feel there would be any problem with him. So still need to get my results and take it from there.

Your doing the right thing just going yourself to see if you can get clomid. Lets hope you can cancel.:dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

I know right? 
I'm sorry yours has to go through with it again
Omg I know if mine had to he would flip out!

I don't need any animosity built up over sperm. 
He conceived 5 kids with his x and they lost 2 so he should be fine but it has been 9 years too. Whatever. I have to let it go and see what happens. Pick and choose my battles. 

Tired and crampy and yesterday emotional. Who the heck knows.


----------



## Lotus Womb

I just wish I was a fertile bunny and poof I get pregnant lmao then I would not have to do through all this.

I am with you 100% and def not worth falling out over. Find the compromise and keep on going. It will happen. Lots of positivity :hugs:


----------



## KatM

Hugs to you both Bonnie and LW. It really shouldn't be this hard. I guess it's not when you are a teenager. 

LW,
Your not completely out yet. I know a light period can be a sign of PG. That being said, I have never had IP.

Bonnie,
That sucks about DB. There is not much you can do.

AFM,
I am moved into my new "home" for the next year and where we will bring home our baby. I like it enough. It is a 2 story bedroom and loft upstaris. The baby will share my room for the 1st 6 months or so, so DH will use the loft as his office. I have been unpacking all day. Waiting for DH to come back from his company run, so we can grab lunch. It's great that he now works 1.2 miles away.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Yes I agree, this journey shouldn't be so hard but will be worth it in the end!!

Bonnie - :hugs: pity OH feels so strongly against SA. My DF was surprised to find that he had more than enough swimmers and that in itself boosted him! 

Kat - Yay for the move. Now you can settle and get the nursery area ready in your room. I'm planning on spending most of next week clearing our nursery so we can get started. 

AFM - spent the afternoon with my best friend. She says that Speckle has more than enough clothes for at least the first 6 months!! So will stop buying clothes for her now. Just as well cause my bank account is starting to suffer already! TEEHEE!


----------



## Bonnie1990

But with his mentality if they are just fine it's my fault as he will be annoyed with me. It may be an ego boast but turn and bite me in the ass :dohh:

Whatever. I'm done with it for now at least


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
You are, in my book, 3rd tri!!!
Haha, speckle is better dressed than me. 

Bonnie,
That would really suck if he blamed things on you. However, it seems to be him. You are Oing and your test came back good. He's afraid its him. Men really fear this. Good luck hon.


----------



## Bonnie1990

thanks
still could be my old eggs-lol

so happy you get to finally settle down for a while!


----------



## Bonnie1990

oh so i took this picture of a baby outfit last weekend-it was too cute!


i have tried to dig back through the posts for our banner--a admin decided a few of out sigs were too big and deleted them!:growlmad:

sqweek-do you have the link?
 



Attached Files:







isplash.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KatM

Bonnie,
How old are you? I'm 35.


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 

Its so frustrating when admins decided our sigs are too big! I also had mine deleted yesterday. Grr But hey ho, they are doing it for all the right reasons and not to be nasty. 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/TeamLovebugs.jpg[/IMG 

Kat - I'm not much older than you - I'm 36. 

Bonnie - hopefully the HSG is all you need to help get that BFP! Its all my SIL and I needed to get what we always wanted!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Kat-I will be 40 in October. 
Squeek-thanks for the link!


----------



## skweek35

pleasure hun! 
:hugs: chin up, hun!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh I'm good sqweek. At least at the moment:haha:
Thanks!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi Ladies,

Well my period is so light plus I have been nauseos on and off I decided to test yesterday with my cheap pg test and an OPK. 
OPK was a dark positive ad pg test was very very faint positive. I tested again this morning same but slightly darker I have posted the pics but not sure you can see anything on the pg test.



I am freaking out as the bleeding staying the same but so light. I am really scared because of the bleeding. I will do a FR when bleedning stops and book to see the Dr on Monday. For now I can keep using the cheap test!!!
Ahhhhhh

I am 32 by the way lol!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

OMG!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## skweek35

OMG!!! FXed those lines get darker from here on!! 
:wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Thanks ladies,

I hope they get darker over the weekend!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Looking like I'm the caboose on this train!
:rofl:
Fx'd for you LW!


----------



## Lotus Womb

I am not safe yet Bonnie but I will be very positive!

Bonnie you are sooo next it will happen!!


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie - I feel it in my african bones - your BFP is not far off hun!


----------



## Bonnie1990

It's funny. 

Last night I walked in the house-front door-not near kitchen-and was hit with the smell of sour milk. 
.....the milk in the fridge was bad-seriously. 

Feel like I'm on the verge of a yeast infection......

Hmmmmmm..........lol


----------



## skweek35

the yeast infection is a good sign too Bonnie! 
my african bones might just be right! teehee


----------



## Lotus Womb

Well the yeast infection got me. That was very weird for me. On a another thread I heard that opk and hpt's being close together or touching can effect the test? She said to look at pee on a stick.com been looking but nothing yet!! I have not gone through it all though. Have you guys heard of this??

I have done this before and they are normally white as a sheet. But I will be mindful only go pg test from now on!!


----------



## skweek35

are you planning on doing a digi preg test?


----------



## Bonnie1990

The hormones are similar (LH & HCG)
An OPK can detect both-it cannot differentiate the two.
A HPT can only detect HCG


----------



## Bonnie1990

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## Lotus Womb

Skweek right now I am just wating for bleeding to stop hopefully and testing each day with cheap pg test. I prob won't use opk's any more I was just curious and have loads lol!!

When Bleeding stops I will use first responce if still not sure I can get a digital. I always felt it would take me a while to get a darker positive result I guess thats part of why I am not an early tester. Still miscarriage risk but my boobs have stated to hurt a little on and off. So I will just keep you guys posted!!


----------



## KatM

LW,
A positive is a positive!!! You might be having implantation bleeding. Keep us posted. =)

Bonnie,
Get that clove of garlic, pierce with knife and stick up your privates... just saying.

Hi Skweek Hon,
I'm the only one that didnt have her sig. taken off yet.


----------



## skweek35

Lucky you Kat. I had a message attached to mine saying that my sig was too big and had to conform to the regulations. So I just too off one of the bits and havent heard from them since so hopefully they are happy with it now


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh Kat. I don't know if I can do the garlic in my whoo haa. Lol

Day 20 progesterone today 15.10


----------



## skweek35

I know its a bit early but your chart is looking promising Bonnie 
FXed everything works towards a :bfp:


----------



## KatM

Bonnie,
If that is too wierd. You can try plain yogurt tampons. this works, but not as good. Then again if the creams work for you, go ahead. sorry you have a yeastie. i HATE those!


----------



## Bonnie1990

I'm going to give it a day or so. Might just not have rinsed well enough in the shower and got irritated. I hope. It's not horrible yet. Just a annoyance at this point.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Bonnie Sorry about your yeast infection. That was me last week. The garlic worked a treat maybe try I small bulb. Go for the over the counter pro biotic or yogurt.

Well tested again today and more of the same with the very faint lines! I am not confident so will just keep testing each day. Good news that light bleed is just spotting now when I wipe from last night so we will have to wait and see ladies :shrug:


----------



## skweek35

FXed for both Bonnie and LW! 

Having a really lazy Saturday!! Just sitting watching the Olympics on tellie. Really should get up and get the ironing, that I have been meaning to do for the last 4 days, done!! 
Any offers to do my ironing for me? heehee


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ugh I don't iron unless I have too!

Feel better today. A little less irritation

I have yogurt in a smoothie almost every day 

On a bus now for 3 hrs to go to a casino with DB. I am going to try the bingo hall. Should be fun!

Glad the line is still there LW! Fx'd!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
FXed LW.
Bonnie,
I think she means yogurt in your privates. I sware the garlic works
Skweek,
You are allowed to rest and take it easy.

AFM,
Busy, busy day. Woke up and went to Malibu. DH surfed while I "jogged" on the beach at a snails pace. Then we ate at a beach side seafood restaurant and bulk shopped at Costco. Now it is Olympics while we unpack.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh the yogurt tampon thing. Again idk. 
It seems to have gone away for now. I think it way have just been leftover soap. I have been rushing too much in the showers at the gym before work. :haha:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi ladies,

I had a good read of poas.com and apparently if a opk is near a wet hpt it can effect the result my first test were done at work so I did put both test in the packet. However the others were kept seperate. Bfn today. Not going to do a fr because measure 25m the cheap ones are 20m. 
So I am now just minor spots when I wipe on a tissue and only symtom would be mild cramps on and off.
Ok so my temp dropped to 36.3 36.4 from first day of bleeding so still above the cover line which is 36.25 today it jumped up to 36.57??
I know I should not really use opk's but they have been positive since last wednesday. I will keep doing them as if I am cd5 I would be due to start doing them from cd8 as last month my ov was cd13.
So I am just going to the dr to ask for a quantitive blood test and he may send me for an early scan. Just for peace of mind. Feeling low todays girls. Thanks for the support x


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hugs lw


----------



## skweek35

:hugs: LW! Hang in there - FXed the doc sends you for bloods and that brings BFP! 

Bonnie - good that theres no infection. 

Kat - seafood hhhmmm a few king prawns and scallops would do nicely now! 

AFM - I've spent most of today hooked on Mr Gray!! just about to start chapter 18 of book 2! Also been watching the olympics with one eye. Been a few good bits today! 
Might join my parents for dinner tonight as DF has gone to his parentals for dinner tonight. 

Dont know if I wrote on here last night - we have decided on LO's name - Danika Carys, or at least that is what we have settled on for now. It might still change :shrug: 
Will have to wait and see. Still loads of time before she is due.


----------



## KatM

LE,
FXed Hon. 

Bonnie,
Love the name. Glad no yeast infection. 

Skweek,
Hi hon. 

AFM,
Beach day and ran around LA getting stuff for our home.


----------



## bbear690

Morning everyone xx sorry not been on for ages, we are in holland on holiday visiting my sister :):) having a great time, going to look at prams this week as I love the joolz from amsterdam and they have loads here at the baby shop so we are going to look at it and If we like it we can get it online in the uk :):)


Off swimming today xx can't wait



Gl lw for poas xxxx


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi ladies I am officially onto cycle 8. Went to see my Dr yesterday he did not test me, he sent me to the early scan at the hospital. They gave me a urine test it was negative so I was told they would not scan. I must of had a early miscarriage at 5 weeks:cry: I did not ask for blood test as my temp went down again yesterday. They were really nice and said as I had a early miscarriage I can come back when pregnant at 8 weeks to see how it is all going.
I am ok guys I guess it may of been a Chemical just loving on freak week is 2 3 days away so were gonna work on making our May baby.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hugs LW and fx'd for you this cycle!
At least you know now something is working.


----------



## skweek35

LW - so sorry to hear it didn't come to anything in the end, But you seem to be in a good place! FXed you wont have to wait long now 

BBear - glad you enjoyed your holiday! I loved the pram hunting! 

AFM - saw MW this morning. My fundal height is measuring 2 weeks ahead of my dates, so GTT is booked for Friday morning and another growth scan for 2 weeks time. Just waiting for that appointment to come through the post. 

Hope you are well Bonnie


----------



## KatM

LW,
So sorry. I don't know if your dr will do this, but after my 2nd MC at 5 weeks, I switched Drs and went on progesterone immediately upon getting a BFP (through blood). I am sure this is what has kept this pregnancy going as I tested a horrid 5.4 level while on low dose shots. The good news is that everything down there is working. of course the progesterone will only work if you are having that issue. FXed for you this cycle hon.

Skweek,
Had to google fundal height. Please keep us posted. I get scanned so often that no one has bothered to measure that.

AFM,
I had my 22 week structural scan yesterday and the baby looks great. I have gained 8lbs this month!!!... for a total of 10lb. Time to curb down to 1lb/week. Here are some pics.


----------



## bbear690

Wow those scan pics are fab :):) I would love a 3d scan but hubby doesn't like them :( 



Hope u are all well 


Lw Gl for your may baby xxxx


----------



## KatM

Thanks BBear. The 3D scans were part of my structural ultrasound, so hopefully you will have it as part of yours.


----------



## bbear690

Sooo excited :):) fab day yesterday, hubby ended up buying me a quinny buzz in black with carry cot


Then in the evening my sister gave me a piece of paper and on it had details of a private scan booked for today :):) kids can come too so it's going to be great xx

15 weeks today so she even said she might be able to see gender 


Eeeeeeeek


----------



## skweek35

Hi Ladies, 

Kat - fab scan pics!! looks like baba has your eyes. so cute!! 

Bbear - my df also doesnt like the 3d scans so we wont be getting one done boohoo!! 
GL with the scan today. FXed they can work out the if you're pink or blue. 

AFM - spent all of yesterday sleeping or eating or reading. Really getting fed up with the insomnia!! 
Feeling a lot better today! I think its partly down to me reading till gone 12am! So managed to sleep till almost 8am this morning!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Fab scan pics Kat so cute
Skweek hope you get some sleep I would be real bad without my sleep
Bbear ohh your scan sounds great please share pics
Bonnie how you doing honey!

Well started to opk again for ovulation today and coming up same colour as control line so I think am going to rely more on primary signs and wait for opk to get darker than control line. Get baby dancing every other day till temp rise because I really don't know anymore!


----------



## KatM

LW,
Sounds like a good plan. FXed hon. Sometimes the body takes a while to kickstart and then knows exactly what to do. I hope your sticky bean comes soon. Mine was right after my 2nd loss, so you are most likely more fertile right now.

Skweek,
Pregnancy insomnia sucks. I ALWAYS go to bed after midnight and wake after 8AM. You teachers are such early birds. Are you still reading the Gray series?

Bbear,
That is so wonderful. Let me know what you can see. Ours was very clearly a boy at that point.

Bonnie,
Where are you hon?

AFM,
Nothing to report. Growing bigger. Round ligament pain, but still feel good. Put on 10lbs so far.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hi all-
Love the scan pics! Looks like you already!

Hanging in here. Getting dd ready for college in a few weeks. Finding housing as what she had fell through. Lots symptom spotting but still bfn at 13dpo. Will see what the morning brings. If bfn I have consult with gyn tomorrow to hopefully get clomid despite the missing sa. rushing through work as I'm on vacation again next week. 

Been stalking. Just crazed!
Hugs too all of you


----------



## KatM

Keep us posted hon.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Kat - just finised reading the grey series last night! all 3 books should come with a box of kleenex!!! Esp the 3rd book - one box of its own!! 
But beautiful story! 

Bonnie - good luck with the house hunting for DD. Hope you can find something suitable and affordable. 

LW - GL with OPK's! 

AFM - we have just got back from having dinner out tonight. Its our 1st engagement anniversary today. So much to still sort out for the wedding but have to get the invitations sorted sooner rather than after baby arrives. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Bonnie1990

I jut finished those the other day! What a happy ending!


----------



## skweek35

Yup a really happy ending but I think book 3, esp, should come with a box of kleenex!! 
I balled my eyes out!


----------



## Bonnie1990

I didn't cry. Must be the hormones :haha:
Just teasing...

Kat-the garlic thing...to you peel the clove? How long to you keep it up there? Will others smell me? Lol


----------



## skweek35

I'm convinced it is the hormones. Haven't cried as much as I have in the last few weeks 

And as for the other smelling you and your clove of garlic - :rofl: Sorry but that just tickled me silly :rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

I googled it and it says to peel it and place it overnight. Overnight mostly because you will be able to taste it and it will bother you less of you are asleep! :rofl:
Waiting on doing it tonight. hoping for some bd in the am and I certainly don't want to have to say hold on honey while I go dispose of my garlic!:rofl:


----------



## KatM

Yes, you can taste it. Slit a part with knife. I use it all day until symptoms stop. I used to get them bad, but the garlic method wiped them out and I haven't had it since. The creams took forever to work on me. Good luck. 

Skweek,
Happy engagementversery.


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie - you really crack me up!!! "hold on honey while I go dispose of my garlic!" :rofl:!!! 

Kat - thanks!! 

Well had the glucose tolerance test this morning. I will admit I can't understand all the fuss over the drink. A sweet orangey drink. Not all that bad. Some were saying they gagged on it? I was really impressed with the one nurse. She came to take the 2nd round of bloods and was able to use the same spot from the first bloods and no turnique! Now thats impressive!! 
They did say if they received my results this afternoon they would contact me, or I can phone tomorrow at lunch time. 
So just waiting around for results now. 
Also received my letter for the scan - next Wednesday afternoon at 4:50pm! Yay not long till I see my little girl again! YAY


----------



## Lotus Womb

Bonnie your too funny. The cream would work for me in the past after a few days. the garlic was the same day or day and a half it was really good for me. 
Skweek all very exciting and time is just flying you are 27weeks already. So amazing. Have you tried any pregnancy Yoga classes? Give one a try really help in prep for birth. 

I am starting freak week and bd from today every other day with a few extra if we feel like to next Friday/Saturday. 

Catch up soon Ladies!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Glad I can make you all laugh!

Can't wait for more scan pics!

Well. Temp dropped so af is on her way. 
Gyn later this afternoon so I figure I'll just ask for a diflucan pill and be done with it. 
No :sex: this am either. :grr: 
With kids arriving this evening and af to boot it will be almost 3 weeks before we have any fun again-not helping my mood whatsoever. :haha:

This is getting old. At least DB is on board for trying clomid. :shrug:


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie - FXed Gyn gives you the meds you want! 

YAY YAY Its Friday!! Just lying here watching tellie and realised its friday - yup this is must be a combination of me being on holiday and being pregnant!!! I jut totally loose track of days!


----------



## KatM

Bonnie,
Sorry to hear that. I never tried diflucan, but at least this is a good time to get it. On top of everything, you don't need to be dealing with a yeast infection. I hope chlomid works for you. I know several people that it worked.

Skweek,
Let me know the results of your test. I heard the drink sucks. I hate sweet drinks. One of the girls on my board was allowed to eat candy. I much rather do that. Others said it taste like Gatorade. Maybe there are diff. brands. 
Post details on your scan.

LW,
FXed for you hon. Every other day sounds great.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yeah. It's safe to take now and af is full on here so garlic or cream would be a hassle right now. I haven't used it in years but it did work in the past. And it still hasn't gotten bad. Just a minor irritation. 

Appointment in an hour and then vacation for a week!


----------



## skweek35

Will definitely be posting results as soon as I get them. Yup scan next wednesday. Not sure if I will beable to get any pics, but will post if I get any. 

I think the drink tasted more like an orange sports drink. Not bad at all, but then again I have a rather sweet tooth. 

Bonnie - sorry to see AF got you. Sounds like you are ready to get this cycle going though. YAY YAY for the vacation!! Are you going away? 

LW - nope haven't joined the yoga sessions yet. I really want to do it but haven't got my butt off the couch yet. :haha:


----------



## KatM

Yay!!! Have a great vacation!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

No not away. Same stuff as last time. Hike a mountain, camping a couple of night. Couple days at water park. Homework. Ect. 

Just no work work.


----------



## Bonnie1990

So today with the doctor did not go as planned. He will not go forward with anything without results of DB's S/A. That means no clomid this cycle.

He also does not want to do the clomid without IUI. Says there is not point because of the reduction in cm caused by the clomid. He listed out all of the risks of taking clomid and doesn't think its worth it without IUI. 

He is going to consult his friend who is a FS at a center in Connecticut to see if there is newer research that he has not heard of to support the use of clomid without IUI. That should be mid-week next week

No insurance coverage for IUI....$500 each round.

So i came home and dumped the news on DB....that he needs to go do sa and he is willing. It wont be this week as we have the kids and next week I need him for ov so maybe the next week after ov. Explained the IUI situation and he didn't freak out-it was less than he thought it would be so it may end up being an option. 

continuing with the status quo this cycle again....i did decide screw it and upped my dhea to 75mg
and i was so upset i forgot to ask about the diflucan:dohh:


----------



## skweek35

oh my Bonnie - well at least the silver lining on this cloud is that OH is now willing to do the SA!! 
I was also told that doing the HSG increases your fertility by 30 - 40% for the next 3 cycles, so FXed you don't need that IUI in the end.


----------



## Bonnie1990

yes he will-but i still have to deal with all the ego crap afterwards......
and yes-still hoping HSG does the trick...


----------



## KatM

Bonnie,
That sucks. At least DH is willing now. I hope you don't even need it. Looks like garlic time.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well I'm not feeling it with af here. Maybe it will be gone.


----------



## skweek35

Hi there ladies, 

How is everyone doing? 
Had my sisters birthday bbq last night and was just too glad to get out of there in the end. My sister invited a friend and when she got talking there was no way anyone else could get a word in!! She would talk over others and was just me, me, me the entire time!! She was just really frustrating!! 
But on the other hand was really good to see some of our mutual friends. One of them had just arrived back from SA early yesterday morning. 

DF is off this week so its all guns blazing to get the room cleared and my storage sorted and whittled down! I can see a few trips to the dump and charity shops this week. Also have scan on Wednesday afternoon! Really looking forward to that!


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
glad you survived the taker. I don't understand people like that, but we all know a few. i am shocked your sister invited her.

Good luck on your scan and clearing out space. is this for the nursery?

Bonnie,
Have a happy homecation!

AFM,
Spent the last 2 days at the beach. Today DH and I swam in the waves. Heaven.


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie - hope you are enjoying your holiday! 

Kat - yes clearing out a room for the nursery. Spent all afternoon sorting out 2 boxes and filling 2 bags of paper work. My back was so sore after that that I did nothing all evening! Still got so much to do in that room. Sometimes it seems we will never get there. Progress is so slow at the moment.
At least DF is off this week to help out! YAY


----------



## Bonnie1990

up at 5am to drive an hour and climb a mountain!
then off to a small lake to canoe and play with the fish in the shallows....
been a long day

tomorrow-water park!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Ignore this ladies posted twice


----------



## Lotus Womb

You guys sound like busy bees
Kat swimmIng in the waves sounds amazing.
Skweek all the best with the clear out its nice to just clear space.
Bonnie enjoy your time off and relax as much as you can.

Well my signs have been fertile for last 3 days and got a dark opk today. I have been bd every other day since Friday so I am thinking I will ov tommorow or Wednesday so just going to keep going now and putting all the positive energy out there.


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
It'll all get done in time. 

Bonnie,
Fun fun fun. 

LW,
Good luck hon.


----------



## Bonnie1990

fxd for you LW! Sounds like you are on track!

skweek-i cant wait to do the nursery!

kat--oh i wish we had waves here!

bbear---how are things?

well rain today so no water park-boo
guess i should work on those papers......lol


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, 
Kat - almost V'day!! yay yay 

LW - GL and FXed you catch that eggy! 

Bbear - How you doing, hun? 

Bonnie - sounds like you've had lots of fun and yes boohoo to rain! I love going to the water and theme parks! 

AFM - Been so busy the last 2 days that this if the first time I've had a chance to get on here. 
Room is half way to being empty. Have cleared the storage boxes and started clearing the one cupboard and book shelf. Hoping to finish this all off tomorrow. 
Really looking forward to tomorrow afternoon - growth scan at 4:50pm UK time. :wohoo: Will post pics if we get any.


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
How was your scan hon? Pics please.


----------



## skweek35

hi ladies 

yes Kat, the scan went well. Speckle is growing really well and is already 1.3kg's / 2.9lbs! She is sooo cute already! Can't wait to meet her and hold her in my arms now! Unfortunately didn't get any pics Boohoo! 

Have almost finished clearing the room although it still looks a like a bomb has hit it! Just waiting for DF to clear the cupboard then I can start packing her things into the cupboard. 
Started washing her clothes today. Have already done 2 loads and have another waiting to go in the morning. Oh this is just newborn and 0-3 months!! Have I got enough clothes for her?? teehee 
Think I might leave the rest of the clothes for now, although will sort them into the different age groups.


----------



## bbear690

Hi girls xx


Sorry not been on for a while :):) all good here, eating like a horse lol


Had my 15 week scan baby had its legs crossed :/ but got a little view of 4d which was fab

Baby looked great xx

20 week scan 12th sept but not going to find out now lol


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
How wonderful! I've bought nothing. I will at 27 weeks.


----------



## bbear690

We got our pram :):) hubby got it, quinny buzz :)

Hope you ladies are well today xxx


----------



## skweek35

hi ladies, 

Bbear - fab news about your little bean! Did you get any pics at your last scan? 

Kat - almost V'day for you! yay!! 

Well house is still looking like a dump! At least I got the last of her 0-3 months clothes washed and dried today. Also got the rest of her clothes sorted into seperate bags/boxes and all her stuff is in the cupboard for now. 
Trying to find more furniture for her room is proving a difficult task!! Everytime we see a cotbed and chest of drawers/changer that we like - one of the pieces is not available or its been discontinued!! :grr: 
Just want her room done now!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi Laddies,

All your shopping sounds fab. My friend and I was in Mama's an Papa's yesterday shopping for another friend of hers. Oh my goodness super broody seeing all the little baby items.

AS for me I would say I was 3 dpo FF only put my coverline up today and saying I am 6 dpo and I don't think so but possible I suppose. Bonnie your good at charts what do you think?? Will changing from Advanced Setting make a difference?


----------



## Bonnie1990

I agree cd16 looks most like it. You can try research mode and ae what it says. OPK mode will be sooner and so will FAM. You can always override the setting with your own crosshairs if you want. 

Cd 10. Can I say I am trying the robitussin trick and holy cow the ewcm I have already is crazy! And I have only had 3 doses since fri night!


----------



## skweek35

LW - I agree OV on CD16. I would suggest overriding those crosshairs. 

Bonnie - :wohoo: that the robitussin trick seems to be working its magic!! FXed you catch that eggy this month! I also noticed there was a large amount of EWCM the month we caught my eggy. I would also advice using softcups after DTD. 

AFM - house still looks a right mess with boxes and bags all over the place. Hoping to get most of this stuff cleared by the end of the week. Still need to order the cotbed and dresser/changer. 
Other than that - bump is feeling really big and heavy today. Skin is also starting to feel really tight esp across the top of my bump. 
Have really struggled with the heat the last 2 days! Just so glad its going to be cooler tomorrow! 

Kat & Bbear - how you doing?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Currently waiting for Toby Keith to come on stage! 
Red solo cup!.....


----------



## skweek35

oh my gosh Bonnie - that was really funny! a proper tribute to a red cup! :haha: :rofl:


----------



## bbear690

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i194/bbear690/481973_10152011880020374_1872325418_n.jpg

Baby sucking its thumb :)


----------



## KatM

Bonnie,
Who is that cutie in your profile pic? Is that your son when he was young? Glad the EWCM is coming in strong. I have NEVER had EWCM except for the month I went off the pill. FXed for you.

LW,
I hope you catch the egg this month.

Skweek,
You sound like you are stressing. try to relax about it. it will get done if you just do a little bit at a time. don't overstrain. What are you putting on your belly? I am using organic almond oil and organic cocoa butter. I don't know if it works at all, but I haven't felt too much strain yet. you are, of course, much further along than me.

AFM,
so excited about V-day tomorrow. i am even mentally compiling a baby shopping list, so i must think this grey is actually coming. he is kicking and moving like crazy daily. my bump is getting huger and people keep commenting on my pregnancy. yesterday a 74 yr old man (he was the oldest swimmer in DH's race) jumped up to give me his chair. 

weekend was great. we went to the beach 3 days in a row and picked up our dryer from walmart. DH was in a swimming race and came in 2nd in his age group.


----------



## Bonnie1990

The pic is just one that another bnb buddy found teasing me with all of the lobster I had been eating! She finds the cutest themed baby pics-hoping it will bring me luck. Baby is dressed in a lobster suit and sitting in a pot being carried by a chef-I cropped it so.....


So tired. Did not get from concert until 1am last night and today is first day back to work. Acupuncture tonight then time to get freaky!

It's going to be a busy week as we have another concert out of state on Wednesday night too. 

Kat-sounds like we need new bump pics! 

Bbear! Love the scan! 

Squeek-I agree with Kat-just try and relax. LO won't know what done and undone when she arrives so just try and go with the flow. 

How are you LW?


----------



## skweek35

hey ladies, 

Kat - what do I put on my bump ... well TBH I hardly ever cream up my bump. I know its really naughty, but I think that if I'm going to get stretchies I'm going to get them cream or no cream. 
Saying that I, when I do put something on its usually body butter of some sort, what ever I have at hand.

Bbear - Love the scan pic!!! 

Bonnie - I do love that profile pic! Soooo cute! and the look on the LO's face - just screaming out - HELP! hehe 

LW - how you doing hun? 

Yes I know I need to relax, but my nesting instincts are stronger than ever!! I managed to hoover the nursery today and then repacked all the crap back into the room - hehe DF wont be happy. One moment I want the room cleared and next I'm packing everything back! :haha: pregnancy hormones for you! :haha: 

I really ought to take another bump pic. Will see if I can take one after dinner. 

Lunch with a friend tomorrow. Really looking forward to getting out for a bit tomorrow.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Skweek sorry the heat was too much it will be cooler today* Kat right with the almond oil and coco butter* also organic Shea butter is great.

BBear thanks for sharing scan pic getting that sucking thumb action right from the womb lol

Kat you seem to be doing well and must be blooming beAutifully right now.

Bonnie glad you got the egg white I would try that also if needed I have only had lots of watery. My arousal fluid is only thing that's egg white so be interesting to see. 
I changed my cross hairs and I am 5 dpo feeling good so far.


----------



## KatM

Viability Day!!!


----------



## skweek35

:woho: to V'day Kat!! You sure are looking good!!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey ladies 13 dpo not feeling confident feeling emotional temp dropped. This TCC is so crazy sometimes.


----------



## KatM

FXed for you.


----------



## skweek35

Any bleeding, LW? 
I really wouldn't worry too much about temp drops at this stage. 
FXed your little bean snuggles up nice and warm! 

Keep us updated 

Kat & Bonnie - how you doing? 
Where is Bbear? 

AFM - last few days on school holidays. Will be back at work on Friday to sort out a few bits and bobs. But officially back to school on Tuesday. 
Have a pregnancy full body massage booked for Monday afternoon - really looking forward to that bit of pampering. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## bbear690

I'm here skweek lol

Just struggling with keeping kids entertained, mil has taken them out for the day so just had a lovely nap and been lazy all day :):)

Back to work next week, I actually cant wait to get back into a routine x 20w scan in 13 days x

Hope everyone else is ok and having a lovely day


----------



## Lotus Womb

Thanks ladies for your support. I am out AF came last night :cry:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Lotus Womb said:


> Thanks ladies for your support. I am out AF came last night :cry:

:hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Oh no LW! Big :hugs: 
FXed this one has prepared the way for another BFP that will come really soon!!! 
Hang in there. 

AFM - I'm absolutely shattered today! Had a really late night and spent this morning cleaning the house as the in laws came for lunch. (well they brought the fish and chips for lunch too - lucky us!!) 
We have just finished buying a load of baby things too - cot bed and dresser/changer, carrycot and mattress. So I think that's the spending spree for the day. 
DF is currently busy with the mock up wedding invite too - it looks amazing!


----------



## KatM

LW,
So sorry. 

Skweek,
All is well. Just been going to the beach a lot. Grey is kicking all the time and DH can hear his heartbeat by pressing his ear to my belly. 
How is the nursery?

Bonnie,
Update please. 

BBear,
Wow time flies. Almost 20 weeks already.


----------



## bbear690

lw :( so sorry Af got you xx big hugs xx

Ooooh fish and chips :/ could eat that right now lol


----------



## Bonnie1990

Nothing to update. Sleeping is off so I'm tired and increased cm maybe. 

Tick tok tick tok. 

LW and I are working hard to bring up the rear


----------



## Lotus Womb

Thanks ladies I took this AF pretty hard. More emotional than usuel. Thinking About starting Accupunture this month. Bonnie how are you finding it?


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, Hope you have all had a good weekend. 

Kat - I wish I could enjoy walks on a beach! Decent sand beaches are so far away from us. 
The nursery is coming along. All the furniture has been ordered and should be here by next weekend. Managed to clear more of the stuff away - either to the loft or off is going to charity tomorrow. 
So hopefully get it all set out and ready in the next 2 weeks. 

Bbear - almost half way! :wohoo:

LW - :hugs: I tried to organise acupuncture, but all the lady was interested in selling me was Chinese herbs! Eww!! If you can get in for acupuncture then go for it! 

Bonnie - Hows the sleep coming along? 

AFM - Not only been busy with the nursery but also with the wedding invites. Mock up done and all the bits and pieces have been ordered. We are expecting it all to start arriving tomorrow morning, then we can start getting the invites printed and made. Hopefully get them all done in the next 2 weeks so we can get them sent out by the end of November (with Christmas cards!) Seeing that more than half of the invites need to go to South Africa they really do need to get off early. 
Back to work on Tuesday!! Urgh - have the 6 weeks school holidays really come to an end??


----------



## skweek35

Ok here's the LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG awaited bump pic! Finally at 31w+2d!! 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/DSC03750-1.jpg 


Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Ahh you look Fab xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

beautiful bumps ladies....feeling jealous now but ecstatic for you three!

LW-i really do like acupuncture-obviously it hasn't kicked in quite yet for me and missing 2 sessions in a row has not helped...

so...had acupuncture this am.
Discussed diet and what foods to avoid (fruit juices, sodas, excessive dairy and things that are cold)
Adding Xiao Yao San. He said I could start taking it now even though af is not due until Friday....hmmm
Will add some other formula after i go back right before next ov (if there is one). I dont recall the name and he had to order more.

Almost of of CoQ10....its so flipping expensive---debating if i should continue?
Also have added DHEA on cd1 of this cycle. 

i would love a bfp just to get off all of these damn supplements! lol

af due friday...no symptoms at all :shrug:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Yea I am not wanting to acumulate too much cost but I can give it a go with some of the things I do already. Can't hurt at this point. DB does not want to know about anything lol only freak week:haha: but thats fine I have you guys for all my other stuff that needs disscussing. 

What's the stuff that gives you more Egg white cervical Mucus?? I thought it was a medicine I am not really keen on medication at the best of times so we shall see.

Bonnie don't worry too much about no symtoms. I know your in that last bit of 2ww where the limbo drives you crazy. Best of Luck hope this is the cycle for us both hun xx:dust::dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Guafinessin. It's the main ingredient in robitussin. 
20g 3x day beginning 5 days before ov until ov.oat days I only remembered it 2x and it was still a huge difference. 

DB doesn't want any details either. Lol


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
So cute. 

LW and Bonnie,
Sending lots of prayers for your BFPs.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Thanks Kat I feel very soon we will be joining you guys.
I have my consultation at the acupuncturist today at 4 and booked a Dr appointment next week. Want to have a scan and look at tubes and see if all is well. My blood test results seems fine and I know I ovulate so hope I can catch this egg.


----------



## Bonnie1990

excellent plan LW!
let us know how you make out with you appointment

afm-still bfn :grr:


----------



## KatM

LW,
Has DH been checked at all?

Bonnie,
FXed hon.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Kat yes he did a test but they messed it up at the lab so he has to do it again. We have decded to wait till after freak week. Then he can wait 3 days before he does another sample. 

I had my consultation and had a treatment. It was ok just relaxed with it. I will have a session a week for 6 weeks. At this point it's worth a try. My Mum swears by them they really helped her when she had a had leg 3 years ago and nothign the Dr's did helped. 
Feeling positive anyways and going to hey lots of BD in at the right time.

Bonnie lots of luck hun xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Thanks---holding out in limbo land. :haha:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Temp dropped. Another fail
:cry:


----------



## Lotus Womb

:hugs::hugs: Sorry Bonnie. Always here fior you hun xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Thanks LW
Our turn has to be coming


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Bonnie - FXed your temps go back up. 

Sorry I've been MIA - been back at work this week and life is suddenly hectic!! 
I'm covering for a teacher, who I suspected had IVF at the beginning of the week - my suspicions were confirmed today. I'm so hoping IVF works for this teacher - she so deserves it!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Bonnie there is still hope with a temp might go up I just saw no AF yet* So don't give up till AF.

Skweek that so nice you are being supportive of her. We know what it's like


----------



## KatM

so sorry bonnie =(.

what's next? chlomid with iui?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Just clomid. I was able to get some elsewhere. Still need to nag DB to do sa. I just eat to try the clomid alone first.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Thanks for your optimism ladies but as expected the witch arrived this am. 
At least I can say I know my body after all this crap lol


----------



## Lotus Womb

So sorry Bonnie. The one thing we can be sure of is we know when we are late. You also seem sure about starting Clomid. We just keep going. I know it is so crappy right now.


----------



## Bonnie1990

So this morning af arrives. I tell db ok you really need to make a plan to get your test done next week. He laughs and says well everytime I do you ask for sex! *Well duh tell me when your planning it and I won't ask! Or say no I'm going for test! Dork lol


----------



## KatM

That is frustrating. Since you are on AF, this would be a good time.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Men are such hard work sometimes* right now is the perfect time* Tell him go now honey lol!


----------



## Bonnie1990

It's the weekend now. He will have to wait until this week


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie - I agree - This is the perfect week for him to get his SA done! FXed he actually gets it done now! 

How is everyone else doing? 

AFM - I can see this next week is not going to get any easier for me! I got a text/sms from my boss to ask if I can teach the year 5's (my old class) this next week! Their teacher has had to fly to Ireland as they don't think her dad will see the end of the weekend. 
All this full time teaching and trying to help a Newly Qualified Teacher settle into his class is not easy. I can see I will still be at school most days till almost 7pm! 
Just hope I have a good week for sleeping.


----------



## KatM

skweek,
that sucks. when is your mat leave?


----------



## skweek35

Thanks Kat - feeling even worse since I've just got a call from my boss to confirm that there isn't even planning - I suppose I really shouldn't complain cause its not the teachers fault and I do still have my year 5 planning from a few years ago. So for the majority of the day I will just pull old stuff out of the bag! 

I'm planning on taking mat leave from 12 Oct - so 5 weeks to go. I suppose I could start in 4 weeks time - would just have to let them know on Monday, but I dont want to be taking too much time before baby is expected as I really want to take the time when she is here


----------



## Bonnie1990

Wow Squeek. Your so close!


----------



## skweek35

yup 8 weeks to go!! 

Ok maths planning sorted for the irst 2 days at least. Now just to do the literacy and reading planning for the week! 
Will try sort something out for the afternoons when I get to work tomorrow.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Skweek it sounds like a lot of work but I know you get through. Knowing you only have 5 weeks left must feel great too. 

As for me a few days into freak week. I should Ov on Friday or around this time. Just going with the flow right now.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fx'd LW!

Started clomid yesterday. 
Bd Tuesday and sa Friday!


----------



## KatM

FXed for both of you.
Skweek,
Hang in there.

AFM,
3rd Tri tomorrow!


----------



## Bonnie1990

That's amazing news Kat!
Thrilled for you! 

Bbear where are you? How are things going?


----------



## KatM

My 3rd Tri Bump!


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, Well turns out I only have my old class for yesterday and today! Yay! I can actually get started on my proper timetable and get some of MY work done!! 

LW - FXed you catch that eggy good and proper and it turns into a viable pregnancy that last all 40 weeks!! 

Bonnie - :wohoo: to SA!!!!! That is fab news!! FXed that comes back with no problems and the clomid works its magic!! 

Kat - looking gorgeous!!! 
I must admit that my bump must have popped out abit more again as my belly button is about to pop out!! Sitting at my desk is becoming uncomfortable - might ask if they can cut out a bit for my bump! :haha: :rofl: 

Any whoos time for me to get on with some work


----------



## KatM

That's great news Skweek. I'm surprised you belly button is still in. For some reason, I don't want mine to pop.... but in the scheme of things, who cares?


----------



## Bonnie1990

you look so good Kat!

Yah for easier time at work Sqweek!

day three down of clomid. :sex: tonight so DB can go for sa on friday...although now he is saying he plans to seduce me thursday night so he wont be able to go and then next week is freak week so.....:shrug::dohh:

am i really going to have to fight him off? :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## skweek35

I think you should move out till he gets it done - NOT seriously - tell him no way Jose!! Shag tonight then nothing till SA is done! 

I actually cant wait for belly button to pop out! 
My back is killing me - even though I've been sitting on my ball all evening! Just can't get comfy tonight! 
Got furniture arriving on Saturday! So I really do need to get the nursery ready. A few things that still need to be given away, but think most things will be thrown on the bed for the day till the furniture is ready. 
I have a sneaky suspicion that my baby shower is on Saturday. My mom keeps asking me what I'm doing on Saturday! She apparently wants to go shopping for her outfit for the wedding! I keep trying to tell her that she is looking too soon! but she is having none of it. So I will play along with her. I did tell her that I need to finish up with my hospital bags so need to have a look at what I've already got in there and make a shopping list of what I still need. 

NCT classes start tomorrow night - not sure what to expect but will go with an open mind and see what its all about.


----------



## KatM

Bonnie,
Tell DH to back off!

Skweek,
Back pain... just a given. Have you been doing cat/cow yoga pose? Otherwise known as pelvic tilts on the hands and knees. It helps a bit as does the ball.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey ladies,

Skweek you can also do the alternative to down dog for pregnancy spead legs slightly wider than shoulder width apart. Lean forward near a wall and walk hands down till your shape of a right angle* Great for taking pressure off the back too* 

Kat you carry so well thanks for sharing pics*

Bonnie tell that man of yours to calm his hormones till the jobs done lol. I am sure you resist but I know it's hard lol.

Afm I think I ov today maybe tommorow had real dark positives opkTuesday and Wednesday. I have had extra watery cm sorry tmi and Breast hurting more than usual for ov* try get another bd in and then the wait starts.


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie - did OH go for SA today? 

LW - thanks for that position. Will defo give it a try later. 

Kat - Thanks for those positions - will try them out too later. I love my ball!! 

Bbear - How are you doing hun? 

Also have a back and neck massage booked for tonight! So looking forward to it! I am also hoping to join the local NCT stretch and breathe classes soon!!! 

Furniture arriving tomorrow! YAY So time for me to get decorating and sorting!! 
Everyone is saying I look so much bigger today! I feel like a beached whale! 
Have to go will finish up later


----------



## Bonnie1990

I just left the lab from dropping it off. 
Major clomood meltdown this am
And he never tried anything lol


----------



## KatM

LW,
FXed for you.

Skweek,
Enjoy the massage. You are almost full term.

Bonnie,
Let us know the results.

AFM,
My GF is in town and the bathroom situation is NOT working out. We only have 1 bathroom and it in my bedroom. I have been up for well over an hour (5:30AM) after the 2nd time she woke me up. I am going to try and sleep with earplugs in tomorrow, but having someone walk into my bedroom TWICE in the middle of the night is not okay with me. It let's me know that I absolutely do NOT want my in-laws staying with us after the baby is born.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hopefully I'll know this afternoon


----------



## bbear690

Hi ladies just a quick pop on for me, will try and read to catch up later :):)

20w scan yesterday, took 3 hrs in the hospital as kept having to go back as baby wouldnt show it's left valve of its heart :/ but all good In the end and we have one very active and healthy baby :) team yellow 

Will try and get on later, got to go get the kiddies from school :)


Byeee


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie - FAB news that OH eventually got the SA done!! FXed his results coming back with flying colours!! 

Bbear - :wohoo: to a healthy baby!! any pics to show us from the scan yesterday? 

Kat - boohoo to having to share your en-suite! 

Well I sure am looking forward to my massage in less than any hour! my back is killing me today! 
Had a productive day but think I need to stay away from my boss as every time I see her she has something else for me to sort out! help! Every time I cross off something I'm adding about 3 more things to do. On a good note one of our Year 6 teachers has said that he will be sorting out a display that I need to do! YAY!! Apparently its not safe for me to be standing on a table to redo the said display! :haha: Ok I will gratefully accept his help.


----------



## Bonnie1990

The results are poor. 
I'm crushed and don't know how to tell him.


----------



## skweek35

Oh Bonnie :hugs: 
in what way are they poor? slow swimmers, low numbers, swimming in the wrong direction?


----------



## Bonnie1990

All of the above


----------



## skweek35

oh no! He is not going to be a happy puppy at all!! Do you think they might offer you ICSI or IVF?


----------



## Bonnie1990

It's all out if pocket here. 
Need to consult with urologist
Still possible for medicated iui
I don't know that we would do IVF icsi
$$$$$$$


----------



## KatM

I'm so sorry Bonnie. :(


----------



## skweek35

FXed Bonnie that Urologist can help in some way. Whether it be with meds or something else. 

The good thing about ICSI is that they are able to extract/wash the good swimmers and put them right where they need to be. Praying that it all works out well


----------



## skweek35

:wohoo: furniture has just arrived!! I really want to get it all built and sorted now but DF is way to intend on cleaning his desk! 
Just waiting for mom to fetch me for shopping now!


----------



## KatM

Yay!


----------



## Lotus Womb

So sorry Bonnie. That's really tough. I hope you can move onto the next step now. As always we are here to support you.

Skweek - Enjoy putting up your new furniture

Bbear - glad all is well with you and baby.

AFM- FF put me at 3dpo yesterday so 4 today debatable if I am 2 or 3 but close so I don't think it will matter too much. DB was having many days of feeling tiried ahhhhh so only got 4 days before o and day of o so hoping it was enough this cycle. Frustrating but not going to let it stress me out.


----------



## skweek35

LW - FXed you have caught that eggy. 

Well as I suspected yesterday was my baby shower! Was really good to see and spend some friends I hadn't seen in years. Was really glad that my SIL and MIL joined us too. Will post a few pics as soon as I get them from those who took pics.


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
You had a surprise baby shower? How cute. I am happy you had a lovely day.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ladies. Thank you for everything. 
I plan on asking for my account to be closed. 
We will not pursue any treatments procedures or supplements
It is clear I want this more than he does so as ll has said so well before I need to give it to god. 
If it happens it happens. 
By I can't try to let go and still be here. 

I wish you all the luck in the world getting your dreams


----------



## KatM

So sorry Bonnie =(


----------



## Lotus Womb

So sorry Bonnie we will really miss you my love. Stay strong and all the best.
:hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie - all the best of luck! you will be missed here! Hope you still get your dream!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Sorry for the copy past but its easier....


Ok hi....still here. Haven't cut the cord-think ill just add a few feet to it for now. 
I would miss so many of you so much. 
Thank you all for you kind words this past week. I don't think I have ever been on this kind of roller coaster before. 

I am feeling better today. We have decided no treatments (IUI), no more testing and oh refuses any hocus pocus voodo supplements. 
I am not going to temp or mark calendars. I will know about when is right and we will see what happens. If its a kid weekend I won't even bother to stress it. 
I have obsessed over things too long and need to refocus on me-not a baby that doesn't even exist yet. I have a possible opportunity at work-probably lateral but time for a change and wil make me more marketable elsewhere in a few years. 

Also it does help to know that yes we bd last night so this month was not a total waste. Opk was positive yeaterday afternoon and again this am. It was because we wanted to and there was no mention that it was baby related. There were no soft cups or lutw. (Although I did discreetly pile the blanket under my bum for a little tilt:haha:)

So-through the chaos and tears I have decided to accept what will be will be. I myself can't do anymore than that-And I highly doubt he will change his mind. So be it. 

Lots of love and hugs ladies 
You have no idea what you all mean to me. 
:hugs::hugs:
:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Ohhh Bonnie I am so glad you are still kinda around I would miss you so much. You guys have become like my sisters.

I understand the space your in and it is nice when your not so focused on baby making sex. 
This thread is super supportive. I am now the last TCCer standing lol.

Hoping your dream finds you Bonnie xxx


----------



## Bonnie1990

I'm still standing. Just not up on a rock. Not as aggressive.


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie, so glad you are not totally leaving us. 
I agree with LW - this group is like my sisters!! 
I don't know what I would have done without the support and advice from all of you! 

LW - FXed you get your dream soon


----------



## KatM

Bonnie,
I'm happy you have decided to stay here for support and let nature take it's course.


----------



## skweek35

Morning all. 
Hoping my last night's dream doesn't come true!!! I dreamed that I gave birth to my daughter 6 weeks early!! I am 34 weeks tomorrow!! NOOOOOOO!!! I'm not ready for her yet. 
I took the moses basket apart the other day to wash all the bits and bobs and can't seem to get it all together again!! HELP! Don't know if I should tell DF!! Its the one his sister gave us!! EEEKKK 
I can see I'll be spending the weekend trying to find all the bits and bobs.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Don't stress. Just ask for help. It's not like you broke it or anything. Some people are better at those kiNd of puzzles!
I'm surenitbwas just a bad dream. But 6 weeks is not horrible and is going to fly by'


----------



## Lotus Womb

Yea Bonnie just flow with nature. I have felt much more relaxed this cycle.

Skweek try not to stress all will work out. Your bound to feel a little anxious at the end of pregnancy. See if you can get w pregnancy massage.

As for me I thought I was 9dpo yesterday but actually today. Was not paying attention to ff lol. Had a temp rise from 36.65 to 36.78 today but will see if it stays up there and trying to be as relaxed as possible.


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
I've had 3 people on my PARL site give birth at 34 weeks and all four babies (one was twins) are doing great... no worries at this point. Ask DF to help with the moses basket. No biggie in the scheme of things.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Finally I managed to get on here for the first time this weekend! 
Managed to find the missing bits of moses basket! Turns out I had left them on the basket. So moses basket and cotbed all made up and ready to go! 
Bestie brought the rocking chair round yesterday. Just waiting for the glue to set on a piece that broke then I will be taking some pics for all to see! 
Just 3 weeks to go before I start maternity leave! But sooo much to do before I can officially leave! Another busy week ahead of me. 

LW - fxed your temps stay up!! 

Kat - hows your bump coming along? 
I have been thinking of taking another bump pic. Everyone is saying I have exploded yet again! 

Bonnie - hows your daughter doing(since her MC)?


----------



## KatM

Hi Skweek,
It's great that everything is coming together and mat leave is in 3 weeks! Try to take it easy hon, you are almost there. 

I've popped as well and would love to see a pic.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Love the bump pics!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Yea bump pics are great looking Fab Kat 

Well I'm 12dpo my temps are all over the place so really just in lp limbo right now. Been busy so that kept my mind of it a little just see as all well be revealed in the next few days.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Lp limbo :rofl:


----------



## KatM

LW,
FXed for you hon.

Bonnie,
What's going on with you. Are you all hiking a whole bunch still? Do you get along well with DB's kids?

Skweek,
Where's that bump pic?


----------



## Lotus Womb

Bonnie I am glad I have made your lol hee hee!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hiking when we can. Last was my hookie day off. Lol
Hoping to do another when the leave really start changing 
Yes I get along really well with db's kids.


----------



## skweek35

HI ladies, 

Kat you sure are looking good!! 

LW - Love the LP Limbo!! :rofl: FXed for the next few days for you! 

Bonnie - I really miss hiking! Used to do one day and over night loads when I was younger. No ways of getting back into that right now. 

Will see if I can take another bump pic tonight and load it up. Bump was really quiet last night - must have been because I ate so much! Just about had to roll home from my parents!! Thankfully she has been really active this morning! Moving loads. Can't watch my bump for too long - fear she might make me feel seasick! lol!!


----------



## KatM

It's scary when it is too quiet in there. Glad she is moving all around today.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Well ladies,
AF got me yesterday afternoon, after cramping all night the night before last and on and off yesterday morning. C.D 2 and it sucks. But I did not cry this month just moving onto the next cycle. It can be frustrating but all I can do is keep on trying.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Big hugs. 
Xoxo
Keep positive.
It's all we can do


----------



## KatM

LW,
=(


----------



## skweek35

BEEEG :hugs: LW!!


----------



## bbear690

So sorry lw :(:( massive hugs for you xxxx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well af made her way in yesterday.
Not taking clomid this month. Would be a waste because of kids weekend. 
So NTNP basically but will try to get in as close as possible of course. 
40 in a couple of weeks....sigh


----------



## skweek35

oh my gosh Bonnie - :hugs: for AF showing up. 40 years young!!! You planning a party? 
Where is everyone else? 
How is everyone else doing? 

1 week left of work then I'm off on Mat leave! I think I really need it too! I am struggling to stay awake most days. 
I saw the MW this last week and she booked me in for yet another scan! WOOHOO!! So scan tomorrow afternoon. Tuesday I'm seeing the nurse for the flu and whooping cough jabs. Wednesday is NCT class. Thursday we are seeing the consultant to discuss birthing options. Friday - well - with it being my final day at work, I'm expecting a small baby shower (always happens! and have we had loads of babyshowers over the last 4 years I've been at this school!) 
So a week of baby, baby, baby!! 
Hope everyone had a good weekend and have an even better week!


----------



## KatM

Bonnie,
Happy almost 40th. Sorry you got AF.

Skweek,
Yay for 1 week before mat leave. Let us know how the baby shower goes.

AFM,
Thrilled to be over the 30 week mark. Finally having faith this baby will indeed arrive.

Here are my 30 week bump shots:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Sorry Bonnie about AF I know it sucks :hugs: good idea to try and get as close to ov as possible.
Any big party plans for your 40th?? 

Skweek wow so close now and really exciting 1 more week till maternity leave. Enjoy.

Kat you carry so beautifully and you look beutiful. Love the beach pics

AFM some ladies and I on another thread are taking a more relaxed approach. Many are trying the smep. I am not using opk's this month just primary signs I have temped hear and there but missed a few also so being really chilled this cycle and so far feel good. Should ov between thurs and Saturday ish.


----------



## skweek35

Kat - I just love your bump!!! Gorgeous bump piccies!!

LW - FXed smep works out well for you! 

I have one really busy week with a loooooooong to-do-list. 
OK so lunch is over and I had better crack on with my never-ending list. 
Scan this afternoon again. Will let you all know what is said.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Kat your pics are beautiful!

squeek-so excited for you-not much longer now!

LW-good luck this weekend

Not sure what plans are for my bday-i am working that day but DB has instructed me not to make any plans and to leave work in heels not sneakers :shrug: this may change because he is now working starting today-so i dont know if his plans will be affected by his new schedule.


----------



## KatM

LW,
I think the SMEP plan is smart.

Skweek,
Keep us update on the scan.

Bonnie,
That is soooo romantic. I love surprises like that. I hope it works out. Yay, that he got a new position.

AFM,
Almost 31 weeks!
Thanks for the nice comments on my bump ladies.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Bonnie - so romantic!! Lets hope he keeps those plans regardless of the job. 

scan update - seems like we have a little porker on our hands. All measurements are fine, just a big belly. 
Just popped onto FB and see that one of our NCT couples just had their baby boy today(Just 3 days early)! I want to have my little girl now! I'm so jealous now. :haha:

Bought my change bag this past weekend 
Managed to pick up, not just one but 2 change bags for £55!! Big one usually goes on there site for £55
https://miatui.com/collections/mums/p...ie-amelie-pink
and the small one (for free) usually goes for £40!!
https://miatui.com/collections/grace/...ts/grace-black
So got a big pink change bag and a small black one! I just love them!!


----------



## KatM

great news on the scan hon. links don't work.


----------



## skweek35

oh no, 

This is the big bag I bought: 
https://miatui.com/collections/mums/products/minnie-amelie-pink 


And this is the smaller change bag that I got for free!! 
https://miatui.com/collections/grace/products/grace-black 

Hope these links work this time


----------



## bbear690

Kat I love your bump pics, I will have to add some of mine x

Skweek what a busy week, hope you have a lovely baby shower at school 

Bonnie 40 is young hunn


Lw hope you're well x


Afm getting restless legs and really bad heartburn but other than that all good, midwife on Monday to get my matb1 form for my maternity leave x
Feeling baby move loads now feels so real x


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
Very cute.

Bbear,
That is great. It's good to hear you are doing so well. As for the symptoms, it's just part of pregnancy. I have quite a few of my own including bleeding piles this morning.

Bonnie,
let us know how your 40th goes.

LW,
I hope it is your turn this cycle.


----------



## bbear690

Oh the joys of piles :/ 

I can't believe how quick it's going x


----------



## Lotus Womb

Bbear glad you and baby are well. You stay strong through those symptoms

Skweek I love your bags so very cute. Looks like your all set for your new arrival I am so excited for you guys

Bonnie how you doing Hun looking forward to hearing all about your birthday.

Kat oooh bleeding piles my goodness your a trooper. Things us women have to go through lol. My lively I hope this is my cycle too I really can't wait for this bfp and to start my journey. Xx

Afm just bd and waiting to ov then back onto TWW


----------



## skweek35

Thanks ladies - Yes I love my change bags. 
Bonnie - let us know how the big 40 party goes! 

Bbear - I agree - Can't believe the last 8 months has gone by so quickly. FXed less than 4 weeks till I meet my LO! 

Kat - crickey, bleeding piles hope those ease off soon. 

LW - FXed you get that much awaited BFP soon. 

AFM - just seem to be suffering with tooth ache since the weekend. Have an appointment with the dentist on Thursday afternoon. I am really tempted to take a paracetamol. Something I have been avoiding and thankfully have not need to take for the last 8 months! Hoping I can manage without them till Thursday afternoon and then FXed he can actually do something there and then to alleviate the pain. Just hoping its not an abscess!!
3 more working days - well actually on 2 1/2 days as I'm only working till lunch on Thursday. Then off to chat to the consultant! yay


----------



## KatM

Thanks for the sympathy regarding the bleeding piles. It happens less than once a week, so very manageable and all piles are internal. Thank goodness.

LW,
I hope the SMEP works for you.

Skweek,
Ouch. Hope it isn't an abscess. Poor thing. Dental issues and pregnancy also go hand in hand.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, well just back from what I thought was a consultant appointment. :grr: NHS!! 
Well turns out the consultant wasn't there today so I saw a doctor and midwife. They just did the usual checks and told me I would have to make an appointment to see the consultant for 2 weeks time!! 
Well hello there!! Is that not what my appointment was meant to be about!! 
In SA if I booked to see a specific doctor/consultant, I would see them! None of this pushing from pillar to post nonsense!!! 
So have made an appointment to see the consultant and FXed I actually get to see him this time round. 
Sorry for the rant!


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
That really sucks!!! I guess that might be the downfall of universal healthcare. Overall, I know the system there is good, but seeing specialist is very hard. Here we pay a fortune out of pocket, but we see who we want when we want or we switch. Call and make a fuss because it is cutting it too close. You are bloody full term in 2 days!!!


----------



## skweek35

I think one of the reasons why they couldn't make a decision is because they don't know the position of my coccyx. I will be phoning my chronic pain consultant in the morning and demanding to get the xray that is in my file. If not the xray, then at least a report stating the position of my coccyx. 

Just back from the dentist - well feeling a bit better - cause he actually treated. He managed to remove 1 of the 2 nerves. Hoping it relieves me of the intense pain I've been in since the weekend. He did say to expect discomfort till sometime over the weekend. I have a tin of chicken soup for dinner tonight. Just contemplating when I should have dinner.


----------



## KatM

Elaborate on the coccyx please. You have not mentioned this.

I am glad the dentist could help. Ouch, you have been having a rough time.


----------



## skweek35

the coccyx is the last bone of your spine. 

When I was 10years old, I slipped and landed on my butt which shifted my coccyx into a 90' angel from where it should be. Once it healed up I had no problems till about 4 years ago when I re-injured it. The pain seems to come on if I have been sitting down for too long, esp if I've been sitting on a soft chair. 
Had a procedure last year (ganglion impar block) whereby a long term epidural is injected under an x-ray. So can't have any of those till after LO comes along. 
Saying that, the pain has not been as bad as it usually gets, but I think its because pregnancy loosens things up a bit. 
Just hoping things don't get too bad too quickly after LO arrives.


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
You are almost there. Please keep us posted when you go into labor and give birth. Can't wait to see pics of your sweet girl.


----------



## skweek35

I sure will!! 
Just sitting around waiting for things to start here, is getting really frustrating!!I have even started a new project - knitting a blanket!! That is how bored I am!! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## KatM

I just took my hospital tour and am happy with how forward thinking they are. Overall, I feel great. Been a bit more moody, but no major complaints. Enjoy this down time. Soon you will be busy, busy, busy.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Wow sqweek-brings new meaning to TWW!
I can't believe it's so soon already. 

And Kat, your not far behind

And then we have bbear

LW-how are you? Hope you caught the eggy

AFM-totally missed cycle. :cry:
At least I can't drink without guilt for bday right?


----------



## KatM

Bonnie,
I thought your 40th B-Day celebration had already passed. If not, have a wonderful night drinking.


----------



## Bonnie1990

No-it's not until Wednesday. 
Not sure what the plans are. All I have been told is to dress business casual (my usual) and that I need heels, not my usual black sneakers I wear:shrug:


----------



## skweek35

Hi Ladies

Yes TWW here we come again!! After seeing yet more stretchies, I am so ready to get my figure back!!! I think they have made their appearance since she dropped a bit more today. 

Well I think I am officially bored - I have started knitting a blanket! And even if I have to say so myself - its not looking too bad!!! I did have to run to my mom and landed up redoing the casting on and first 2 rows. Finished almost 30 rows now and looking really good. So proud of myself :winkwink:


----------



## KatM

Bonnie,
Yes, I knew he was going to surprise you, but I thought it was last week. I'm excited to hear what he planned. Keep us posted.

Skweek,
I have been a full-time housewife for over a year and am rarely bored. I like taking it easy, exercising, cooking, and am studying for the real estate exam. It's great that you are knitting a blanket.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey ladies, 

Bonnie sorry it was a missed cycle. I know you will have a great birthday celebration.

Skweek lol I love that you are knitting and sorry you are board but Kat's enjoy things like sleep now. 

Kat not long for you either the time is flying by ladies.

AFM I am 8dpo had some tender breast a few days a go but nothing major. As usual just waiting it out.


----------



## bbear690

Ooooh 2 ww wait again skweek, hope bubba isn't too comfy in there and goes over xxx I have always wanted to learn to knit, might have a go when I start mat leave and get some time to myself xx

Bonnie hope you are well x

Lw hope they are good signs for you Hun ;)

Kat hope you are well and enjoying your last trimester x


Afm, had a really good week, felt really energetic, blood pressure has been good, baby moving loads!! Only 1 more week til half term yay lol


Been looking at baby names and we have only agreed on one name so far which is for a girl. We both like Lottie :) what do you think ? 
Probably be a boy as we can't think of any boys names atall :/


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, 

Well taken me a good few rows to get the hang of changing colours mid-row, but now thinking I might take it all out and start again as I think its a bit narrow for a buggy blanket. Its less than 45 cm/17inches wide! Would have liked it to be a bit wider. Might take it round to my mom's tonight and get her verdict. 

Kat - I think I would need a few hobbies to keep me busy and the boredom at bay. Maybe a spot of exercise, cooking, baking and a touch of studies would do it for me too! 

LW - make sure you just chill out for a bit for the next week. FXed and let us know how you get on this cycle. 

Bbear - When are you planning on starting your mat leave? 

LO seems to be really active while I'm knitting. I think she likes it when I'm this relaxed. Might need to start a bit of walking soon but with all the wet weather hanging around at the mo I don't think I will get out any time soon! Might need to wait a week or 2.


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
When you move the baby gets rocked to sleep. They wake when we are still. You are used to working full-time, so I am sure this is a HUGE change. Sounds like knitting is quite the hobby. I know you finished the nursery and have all the clothes. Maybe a few chic lit books to indulge in before the baby comes.

BBear,
You are almost 2/3rd there hon. Lottie is very cute. Are you team yellow until the baby is born?


----------



## bbear690

Yes staying team yellow :):) 


Starting mat leave at Christmas so will be 34 weeks but actually put 7th jan down as that's when kids go back to school. :)

Can't wait :)


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey ladies,

14dpo and still waiting. Temps still up. Want to wait to 18dpo to test. I rarely get past 13 or 14 dpo so I am not sure. Some symptoms but just gonna wait a few days. I don't dare get excited. 
Hope your all well xx


----------



## KatM

FXed!!!


----------



## skweek35

OOHH FXed LW!!! 

Starting eviction procedures here tomorrow!! a bit of loving and a good walk planned for tomorrow, oh and don't forget the lamb shish kebab with chilli's and chilli sauce!!

Oh and here's a pic my DF took the other night 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/38w3d.jpg


----------



## KatM

I'm so excited for you!!! Wow, that is a lovely, large bump! Keep us posted. Can't wait to see you baby girl.


----------



## Bonnie1990

wow look at your bump! you look so good! can't wait to see who's in there!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Wow Skweek your looking amazing and I am loving the bump. Yep get walking. They say eating pineapple can help or having sex lol. Best of luck can't wait to baby girl.

AFM I has super sore breast last night and mild cramps and this morning nothing. I still wanna wait a few days to test.


----------



## Bonnie1990

fxd LW!!!
:dust:


----------



## bbear690

Fx lw xx hope you get a positive :):)

Skweek you look amazing, beautiful large bump x can't wait to see the first feb love bug baby x not long now x


Afm well bump is getting big, baby is the length of a cucumber and I am into double figures 95 days to go :) half term this week so going to try and relax a bit but also have a lovely week with the kids x


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi Ladies,

I got my :bfp: this morning I can hardly believe it.

My chart went Triphasic but I was trying to ignore it lol. 
I got 2 positives. One with the Amazon Cheapy and the other was a test that a midwife gave me after my chemical in July.
I took the pic but it saying it is too big to upload. 


I am still a little nervous but trying to stay positive :happydance::happydance:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/39f12e/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh LW!!! That is fantastic!!! I'm so pleased for you!!! 

6 days and counting for me now! FXed I have this baby before the weekend!


----------



## Bonnie1990

oh LW that is fantastic news!

good luck sqweek--i will try to pop on and keep posted but may be without power and internet as hurricane Sandy is hitting us tomorrow...


----------



## skweek35

GL and keep safe Bonnie! Will be thinking of you Bonnie

How was your Birthday?


----------



## Bonnie1990

it was wonderful...sorry-forgot to post about it.
The surprise was a wonderful dinner at one of the restaurants at the Culinary Institute of America. Beautiful and delicious!


----------



## KatM

LW,
OMG!!! Congrats Hon!!!

Bonnie,
Yummy!


----------



## bbear690

Omg yay comgratulations lw xxxxx so happy for you :):) 


You birthday surprise sounds lovely


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie - what a lovely surprise!! 

AFM - I think I have the spring cleaning/nesting bug out of me for now! 
Oven = cleaned! Fridge = cleaned! dishes washed, dried and packed away(even lunch dishes!! House vacuumed! stuff cleared to respective places! Kitchen table cleared and cleaned. Ironing done and packed away! 
Just planning on popping out to the shops for a few bits! then past an Indian Takeaway for a hot curry!! 
Then, IF I'm still awake when DF gets in tonight I might grab him! :winkwink:! 
Is this a good sign?


----------



## Lotus Womb

Bonnie your surprise sounded amazing.

Skweek sounds like you have everything in place get to work lol*


----------



## KatM

skweek35 said:


> Bonnie - what a lovely surprise!!
> 
> AFM - I think I have the spring cleaning/nesting bug out of me for now!
> Oven = cleaned! Fridge = cleaned! dishes washed, dried and packed away(even lunch dishes!! House vacuumed! stuff cleared to respective places! Kitchen table cleared and cleaned. Ironing done and packed away!
> Just planning on popping out to the shops for a few bits! then past an Indian Takeaway for a hot curry!!
> Then, IF I'm still awake when DF gets in tonight I might grab him! :winkwink:!
> Is this a good sign?

Very good sign. Nesting instinct engaged. Baby on the way.


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
No baby yet?


----------



## Bonnie1990

i kow-i have been thinking about her all weekend!
i hope the quiet is a good sign!

how are you holding up?


----------



## KatM

Things are good on my end. DH and I just had our last beach weekend as it was in the 80's. The weather is turning this week and will be in the 60's till next summer.

How about you?


----------



## bbear690

Skweek hope up ok xxx can't wait to see baby pics from you lol


Kat wow sounds lovely and warm, freezing here no snow yet though


I am in the middle of having a diabetes test, 1st blood test done, now drinking lucosade, got to go back at 11:15 for another blood test


----------



## Lotus Womb

Sqweek we are all excited about your new arrival. Can't wait for the update.
Kat it is freezing in London and all about the woollies for me right now. Boots, scarf hat lol. I do dream of beach days though lol.
BBear good luck with your test how are you?
Bonnie how's things with you?

Well I am starting to have a bottomless Pitt stomach I must say I am enjoying the eating and only had a little mild nausea but it is still very early.
Feeling exhausted at times throughout the day even after a good nights sleep. I plan to rest more plus off work for a week next week. Spend time with DB before his trip home to the U.S and he will be gone for 3 months so this baby came right on time lol.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Sorry no news on this side!! This pic is as close to seeing this madam as anyone will get right now BOOHOO 
40w+2d!! And no sign of her coming anytime soon! 
https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/DSC03756.jpg


----------



## Bonnie1990

Brr cold here too in NY. 31 degrees when I left for the gym 
I stalked a bit and saw a post from Squeek on Saturday with no baby yet. 

Af came sat so im glad to have a missed cycle behind me. Not going to take the clomid this cycle as the timing as usual for me is shit. Hoping to gently convince DB to plan a bit in regards to timing after a bit of a break. :shrug:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Haha we were posting at the same time!


----------



## Bonnie1990

You look great but still seem vey high. Boo on that


----------



## skweek35

teehee!! FXed this next cycle is more productive Bonnie. 
Temps have really dropped here! Winter has definitely arrived here!!


----------



## skweek35

Yes I'm really not happy about this baby still sitting so high!! Been on my ball and walking up and down the stairs as often as poss! 
Seeing MW again tomorrow, FXed she has dropped a bit more!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Bonnie all the best for the coming cycles, you never know you may be able to get it in this cycle.

Sqweek you look like your about to burst but yea i see what Bonnie Said about Bump looking high. Hoping you get some movement in the contaction area soon.


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies. I don't envy all or your winter weather. I'm upset that it is dropping into the 60's. Very spoiled for weather in SoCal, but it comes at living in cramped homes for sky high prices.

BBear,
Good luck on your GD test.


LW,
Eat up. If MS rears its ugly head, the SeaBands that people wear on cruised really did help me. They stimulate acupressure points, but don't work for everyone.

Skweek,
Normal to go past EDD. You look in full bloom and ready to go. You do still look high, but I heard it doesn't always matter. Please keep us posted what the MW says.

Bonnie,
Good luck this cycle.

AFM,
35 weeks tomorrow. Hoping to go into labor in 3 weeks at 38 weeks. Will do all the wives tale crap.


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
Any news?


----------



## bbear690

Yes it's too quite x she must of had her :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

I did some stalking and she posted in another forum just yesterday afternoon.


----------



## KatM

Posted what? That she had the baby or that she is still waiting?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Just chat. Doesn't look like she had her yet at that point


----------



## KatM

Thanks for the update


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well it's not much of one. A lot could have happened in 24 hrs!

How are you holding up?


----------



## KatM

I had a bout of food poisoning with vomiting, diarrhea, fever and chills on Tuesday. Still recovering. No vomiting, just diarrhea. Been very tired and taking it very easy. My dr's appt went well and he said my cervix is softening. I really do not want to go over and he does not think i will go beyond 3 more weeks, but of course cannot be sure. How about you?


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, nope not had the little one yet. In early labour as I type. Contractions every 4 - 8 minutes, varying strengths!
FXed will have had her by this time tomorrow!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ooh! Good luck Hun! I'm sure you will do great! Can't wait to meet her! 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## bbear690

Oooohhh how excited Skweek :):):)
hope all goes well and you are meeting your princess soon x

Im off work with two poorly kids, we have just been couch potatoes all day and done nothing :) been so nice

Daddy taking Millie swimming after school til so we have til 5 ish to just relax and do nothing

Iron levels came back low so i am now taking iron tablets, hope they make me feel better :)


----------



## KatM

Congrats Hon. Keep us posted. Hope labor is as easy and breezy as possible.


----------



## Lotus Womb

That sounds so promising Sqweek can't wait to hear your news.
How's everyone doing.

Nausea been kicking in the last few days but usually if I need to eat something apple or satsumer helps or camomile or ginger and lemon tea. Still just taking it a day at a time.


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
Pics please.


----------



## bbear690

KatM said:


> Skweek,
> Pics please.



Has she had her ??


----------



## skweek35

I had just started typing up the story, when OH told me he had jotted down some notes. So as soon as I can put it all into my words I will post it in here. But for now here is a pic of my gorgeous princess Annabel Carys who weighed 7lb 12oz/ 3.5kgs. She was born on Sunday at 5:01am by emergency c-section. 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/DSCF1976.jpg


----------



## bbear690

Yay our first baby xxxx


She is adorable skweek xx congratulations :):)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Omg she is gorgeous!


----------



## KatM

She is soooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Ahhhh Skweek she is beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, thanks for all the well wishes. I can't believe my little Annabel is already 1 week old! She is just such a good little girl! She already sleeps 4 hours between feeds (Touch wood that continues!) She hardly ever cries!! I could not have asked for an easier baby!! 
And just sooo cute!!!! 
Looks like I need to get more pics of OH to upload to here again soon! He has sooo many lovely pics of her! 
Hope you are all doing well! 
Kat - full term in just 2 days!! Woohoo!!! FXed your baby doesn't keep you waiting like I had to! 
LW - how are you feeling? Hope that dreaded MS is staying away 
Bonnie - hows life after the storm? Has everything returned to normal yet? 
Bbear - how you doing? only a few more weeks of work till your mat leave starts! yay 

Oh sounds like a little someone is waking up again! 
Must go


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
More pics please. 
What a good little girl!!! I am so happy for you. 
I am 50% effaced and 1cm dilated, so I hope it won't be long... preferably next week.


----------



## skweek35

oh yes please!! FXed your baby comes sooner rather than making you wait!! 
Keep us posted


----------



## skweek35

here we go ladies, the cutest pic of Annabel yet!! 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/chucklesday7.jpg


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh Kat that's excellent news! 
Squeek-so glad she a good baby-cant wait for more pics! 
LW-how are you feeling?
Bbear-your next!

AFM. 2 dpo. Excellent timing and clomid so feeling hopeful I can catch up to all you ladies soon. Just picked up some progesterone cream and see if it helps. 
We are fine from the storm. Never even lost power at home. It was a terrible storm for many though.

OMG that is such a cute picture! look at that laugh!
how are you feeling?

hope you share your birth story


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
Sooooo cute!

Bonnie,
FXed hon. Good to hear that the storm did not disrupt you.

AFM,
Hoping, praying and walking that the baby comes sooner rather than later.


----------



## skweek35

Ok Ladies, Let's see if I can remember all the details of the birth of my princess Annabel. 

Contractions started on Thursday night of 8 Nov at about 10pm. They started off at about 8 - 9 minutes apart but very quickly revved up to 3 minutes apart. At about 5am we went to the hospital but as I was only 1 -2 cm dilated I was given codine and we were sent home. We laboured on at home for most of Friday going for walks and having a bath - which just seemed to slow things down for me. Went back to the hospital 5:30pm. Again I was checked and said I was only 1 -2 cm. I was given more codine and sent home. Came home and slept and continued to labour till 4:30am. Again we were sent home. By this stage we were slightly annoyed and frustrated as I was clearly not coping with the pain. We returned again at 8am and were told to go for a walk around the hospital. My waters still had not gone but were apparently bulging. We walked around the hospital and I tried to eat but had already lost my appetite. 
At 12pm I was admitted onto a ward for observations. (YAY for progress!!) I was given yet more codine and slept for a good 2 hours. One of the midwives did try send us home implying that we were taking up a much needed bed! At 5:30pm my waters finally went!! And guess who had to clean up my bed (sorry to be a bitch! But we didn't like that MW at this point!) Suddenly my labour revved up full gear!! and boy was it painful!! I felt really sorry for the other ladies in the ward who were clearly there for induction and nothing was happening to them! (cue memory of Friends episode of Rachel in labour! HAHA) By 9pm I was begging for gas and air! 
At 10pm I was transferred to the midwife led unit - I thought my BMI was too high to go onto that ward - but meant that I could get the water birth I so wanted!! Got in there and grabbed that gas and air! Boy was it goooooooood!!!! Took the feeling of pain right away! I loved that stuff. I was examined and the MW said I was 5 cm so good to get into the pool. Laboured in the water with gas and air till about 3:30am ish. MW requested to check on my progress and I was only 7cm - clearly not far enough for labouring in water for 5 hours. So I was admitted to delivery suite where a consultant checked me over and discovered meconium. 
Yup as you can imagine - emergency c-section. There was suddenly lots of people in and out of the room and I was rushed into theatre. 
Annabel was eventually born by c-section at 5:01am. I apparently lost about 3 litres of blood and had to have a blood transfusion - 2 units of blood and a bag of plasma. I remember the panic with one of the people in the theatre squeezing the bag of blood to get it to move through faster! 
It seemed like ages before we were allowed to see Annabel. My OH was taken round to see her after about 10 minutes. They eventually brought her round to see me about 10 minutes after that. 
They continued to work on me, cleaning and stitching me up. My OH was taken to a room with Annabel where he was given a bottle of milk to give her her first feed. I must have been in theatre for 90 minutes! I was eventually transferred to a High Care Unit where we stayed for 12 hours of intensive observations. 
Later on that day - about 6pm I was transferred back to the post natal ward were we stayed till Wednesday night. 
There are a lot of questions I have surrounding the birth and I am apparently entitled to a debriefing with the surgeon who was in charge of the c-section. We will definitely be penning a few questions down and having this debriefing! 

PS: Just seen a MW who said that they will organise the debrief for us!! YAY time to get some answers to loads of questions. 

Yup so all in all a bit of an ordeal to get her out but I am recovering and Annabel is doing really well!!


----------



## bbear690

wow skweek sounds like you had a hell of a time, poor you :( Baby is all worth it though eh :):)

Her smile is adorable and loving the Hello kitty :)


Bonnie xx hope you are giving up some good new soon :)

Lotus hope you are feeling well x

Kat : Eeeeek not long for you now, the final countdown :)

AFM, been told i am anaemic so i am on iron tablets 3 times a day, will get checked at 34weeks and if still low they wont allow me to go in the midwife led unit for my water birth :( So eating lots of iron food and drinking lots of water and orange juice 
30 weeks this week, i cant believe it!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Skweek she is super cute. Wow you really won't through it. I am glad you are both well and you are going to have a debrief.

Kat 1cm is good news lets hope you go into established labour ASAP x

Bonnie best of luck my love. Fxd for you to be joining us soon.

Bbear you can try juicing broccoli spiniach add a sweet apple, half a lemon minus skin and ginger actually taste ok. Also Curley Kale great for iron. All the best.

Afm - I think I am stuck with the nausea for now only physically been sick twice which good because the nausea comes every day or every other at diff times. Usually when I need to eat something. I now must have ginger ale in my life lol. Had my first blood test today and my booking appoimenr was last Friday I won't be getting a scan until 10 to 12 weeks thy will contact me about that direct. Just looking after myself and trying to relax. DB left for New York today he will be gone for 3 months he will go home to Miami new year so all being well join him in feb before be returns. I have been off work all week not sure how I will cope with this nausea at work.


----------



## KatM

Skweek,
Wow, you went through a lot hon. I know it was all worth it, but I am happy that you will get some answers to your questions. I wonder why your dilation was stuck for so long. I guess everyone is different. Love your little beauty.

BBear,
I agree with LW... juice some dark greens. My iron was so excellent the nurses commented on it. I juice dark greens daily on top of taking a whole-food, organic prenatal. It is called New Chapter. They are actual whole food pills, so they dont have the breakdown that chemical vitamins have. They are pricey, but worth it. I hope you get those numbers up. Almost there.

LW,
Have you tried SeaBands? They stimulate an accupuncture point on the wrists. They actually worked for me to take the edge off, but are most definitely not a cure all. Also, ginger chews made with organic ginger is much stronger than ginger ale. My nausea left completely by 10 weeks. Hopes yours makes a rapid exit as well.

Bonnie,
hi hon.

AFM,
Almost full-term!!! I am so excited to meet Grey. The 3 WW has begun. I pray he comes this week.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Any news Kat?


----------



## skweek35

Yes, any news Kat? So close now!!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Yes Kat how are you doing?

Hey Ladies, well the nausea benn pretty tough going. I have been keeping most meals doen but loosing the odd 1 or 2 so my mum thinks its good cause she kept nothing down with me lol..actually it not even funny but if I don't laugh I will cry. I refuse to complain too much as I am so happy to be pregnant. I guess alll the neausea means things are going well. I hope to leave neausea behind in the second tri. I have my fist midwife visit 13 Dec and first scan 21st so feeling very excited about that really.


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
No news =(. My induction date is set for 12/12/12 if Grey does not appear on his own. Due to my previous MCs, I do not want to go overdue by more than 1 day.

Skweek,
How is mommy hood? Please post a new pic.

Bonnie,
How are you?

LW,
I was nauseas until week 10 and then it stopped.


----------



## Bonnie1990

So close! Are you having any signs of progression?

LW-sorry about the nausea. Hope it passes soon 

Skweek-yes more pics!

Bbear-how are things? 

AFM-waiting for af tomorrow. Temp dropped this morning so looks like ill be into December. It will be the last cycle to bring me to a year of TTC


----------



## KatM

I have been going to the bathroom like a normal person for the first time this pregnancy. I think I lost 5lbs worth of poop this week. I have had a few BH (I think, but am not absolutely sure). I was 50% effaced and 1 cm dilated at my Dr's appt on Monday.

FXed for Dec.!


----------



## skweek35

Hi Ladies, 

Kat - I was the same in the days leading up to contractions starting - made good friends with the toilet! haha FXed it won't be long before your contractions start now. 

Bonnie - FXed you get a Christmas BFP! 

LW - FXed the dreaded nausea doesn't last too much longer. 

Bbear - How are you doing hun? 


AFM - here is a pic that was taken last Saturday - newborn photoshoot. 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/IMG_5648.jpg


----------



## Bonnie1990

OMG how precious


----------



## KatM

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Ohhh she is sooooo cute. Thanks for sharing xx


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies.

I have an induction set for Tuesday at 2AM. I am 75-80% confidant with my choice to not go over 40 weeks due to my previous MCs. I, however, truly want to go natural and have been doing all the old wives tales: membrane sweep, dtd, EPO, fresh pineapple core, enima, etc.....

I am praying the baby comes on his own before Tuesday. Have a day full of walking planned for tomorrow to help push things along.

I am 70% effaced, soft, 2cm dilated and -2 station.

Here is my 39 week bump shot:


----------



## Bonnie1990

i think you MC issues were all early and you and Grey are going to be just fine! If not waiting gives you reassurance than thats fine too. As far as induction, if you have to have, could ask they just start with breaking your waters? that may be all you need to get things going. thats what they did for my dd. no pitocin. that was it was still "natural"
your bump is beautiful!
sending lots of hugs and thinking about you!
:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Kat - love your bump pic!! 
I agree with Bonnie - if you do need inducing the ask for your waters to be broken. 
When is your next sweep booked for?


----------



## KatM

Yes, I will ask for my water to be broken first to see if that will put me into labor. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## bbear690

Any news on Kat xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well her status is Mom!


----------



## Bonnie1990

I stalked and know but will let her update!
Congrats Kat!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

I am a Mom!!! I gave birth on 12/11 @ 11:27pm to a 8lb 6oz 22" baby boy.

I had an epidural after 10 hours of active labor. I had a tiny, internal stitch and feel fine.

Unfortunately I developed an infection during my almost 19hour labor and the baby is being treated for an infection and jaundice. We are most likely staying at the hospital for an additional 9 days. I am being discharged and then DH and I will move into Grey's room on the pediatric ward. They do not think it is serious, but want to prevent it from getting so. I have cried many tears about not being able to go home as planned, but in the end I of course want to err on the side of caution. 

Grey is BF like a champ and my colostrum is flowing. Here is a pic from Day 1:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Congrats! 
So happy for you!
I'm sure he will do just fine. 
My granddaughter had the same problem and is a happy one year old now! 
It's hard but he will be home soon!
He is beautiful!


----------



## skweek35

Congrats Kat!!!! I'm sooo delighted for you!! I'm sure little Grey will recover soon! Won't be long and you will all be settled at home as a new family! Great news on the colostrum! Now just to get that milk coming in - which I'm sure will be flowing in the next 2 days! 
Enjoy every moment with your little boy!

Bbear - you're next hun! How are you feeling? Any bump pics? (I'm already missing my bump!) 

LW - how are you feeling these days? 

Bonnie - how are you doing? 

AFM - we are doing really well. I'm meant to wait another 10 days before driving but planning on taking a short drive tomorrow - with OH in toe! He won't let me drive without him next to me! 
A colleague told me I would fall in love with him all over again after A was born - she wasn't lying! If I thought I was in love with him before - then I have a new found love for my man now! Just seeing him with A and seeing how much he has sacrificed for me over the past month has just intensified my love for him! I'm so glad I get to marry him soon!! 
Annabel is also doing really well! Had her weighed yesterday and she has picked up almost 2lb since birth! Now weighing 9lb10oz/4.38kg.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Big Congratulations Kat. You will be home before you know it. Whats important is your all doing well.

I had my scan on Friday and all is well. My Due daye now the 1st July. I still have days when I feel sick but it is not everyday now so hope it will go in the next few weeks. Other than that all done from work now and ready to relax and enjoy the Holiday and to rest.


----------



## Bonnie1990

https://sweetncy.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/2008-12-24_merry-christmas.jpeg


----------



## bbear690

Merry christmas girls xx hope you all had a good one :):) 

35 weeks today, can't believe how quickly it's going


----------

